# Visa Lodged June'14 - Share Timelines



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

*189 Visa Lodged May & June'14 - Share Timelines*

Hi All,

Anyone out there who received their invitation in 26th May and 9th June round and applied for Visa. Share your timeline and CO allocation, Will be helpful for all of us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

You would have received the grant before you see few replies to this thread cause someone turned the files stack upside down and COs are granting visa in the descending order ( of lodged date)  It is applicable only for 189 visa.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

True Mate! But someone got to start the thread, i have seen threads and info on those applied on the first weeks of may, but nothing after that.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> True Mate! But someone got to start the thread, i have seen threads and info on those applied on the first weeks of may, but nothing after that.


I applied on 28th May, frontloaded everything except form 80 and haven't heard anything yet. God blesses our way and hope we all have a happy waiting time.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Enida,

Have you got a CO yet? Seems like you uploaded all docs incl PCC & Med. May be direct grant. Good luck


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Enida,
> 
> Have you got a CO yet? Seems like you uploaded all docs incl PCC & Med. May be direct grant. Good luck


No, I haven't been allocated a CO yet, nothing displayed in Correspondence tab and the date of progress hasn't changed. May God listen your word and bless me with a direct grant. I wish you lots of luck and blessings.


----------



## ey.rhiana (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi all.

I've lodged my 189 visa on 11th June. I also front loaded all docs including pcc and med. Hopefully, we all have visa granted soon, cause I hate waiting things!!!


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Seeing visa grant for those who lodged on or before 4th May.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Is there any one else who applied in the last 3 weeks that you guys know of


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

I have lodged on 12th June ..Need to go for medical && PCC in next couple of weeks..


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Lodged on 18 May and CO allocated on 3 June....Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've lodged my 189 visa on 11th June. I also front loaded all docs including pcc and med. Hopefully, we all have visa granted soon, cause I hate waiting things!!!



How do you upload Meds, I mean under what category of documents in the website ??


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

kvish4u said:


> Lodged on 18 May and CO allocated on 3 June....Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


Hi mate, can u update your timeline, really would help us, wish u luck for a speedy grant


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> How do you upload Meds, I mean under what category of documents in the website ??


I believe its under health requirements evidence


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Expat2013 said:


> How do you upload Meds, I mean under what category of documents in the website ??


The Meds are directly uploaded by the clinic where you get your tests done. They don't hand over the report to you.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Hi mate, can u update your timeline, really would help us, wish u luck for a speedy grant


Hi Arun, timelines mentioned on my signature...:amen:


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

I lodged visa on 26th May, uploaded all possible documents (no form 80 through, its too big so wont submit until asked). PCC & medical all done. No CO assigned so far.


----------



## ey.rhiana (Jun 17, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> How do you upload Meds, I mean under what category of documents in the website ??


I did my health examination via "My health declarations" before applying my visa.If you lodged 189 visa, you would be able to find "organise my health examination"on the immiaccount. 

Then I uploaded "emedial information sheet" (not sure the correct name) which can be found through "eclient" where you can download the result of your health exam, or through immiaccount link if you used "My health declarations"like me.

I chose the health evidence-others.But it doesnt necessary, I presume, because panel dr will directly upload the result via emedical sytem.

Hope will help .


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

lodged june 14, still awaiting CO all uploaded except meds, subclass 190


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Here's my timeline in the signature:


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

From the info on this forum, no CO allocations for applications lodged on or after 26may, any exceptions??


----------



## arun.padmanabhan (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi All,

I have also lodged my application on the 29th of May, no correspondence yet.


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Invite on May 26.. Visa applied on June 11.. Front loaded docs.. Awaiting CO allocation


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

arun.padmanabhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have also lodged my application on the 29th of May, no correspondence yet.


Post your timelines mate


----------



## arun.padmanabhan (Apr 2, 2014)

Please find my timelines below - 

261313 - 65 points
ACS : Submitted 11 Jan 14, Received 3 April 14
IELTS : 15 Feb14 (7 in each)
EOI : 6 April 2014
Invite : 13 April 2014
lodge : 29 May 14 (all docs except Form 80 front loaded)
Grant : Pending (no correspondence yet)


----------



## rbt09 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello,

Does 457 dependent visa applies? I just got the acceptance visa yesterday.. We lodged the my application for visa last May 30, asked for medicals the same day and submitted it June 3 then asked for further documentation June 5 I think and got the visa June 17. 

Hang in there guys, you will get them soon. =)


----------



## amirali1982 (Jun 18, 2014)

I've lodged 189 visa on May 20th, and submitted my docs on 16th June. No case officer has been assigned to me yet.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

I applied for my 189 on the 9th June, No CO Yet, But a bit worried about my previous employment, I have submitted the following docs,

1. Contract
2. Payslips for 37 months
3. Appraisal letters
4. Excellence Awards received for securing a 33million dollar job. 

However i don't have tax returns as the country i worked in is free from personal income tax(Brunei). Is this acceptable, how does DIAC verifies that the country dont have personal tax?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

I Came across a thread and a link for a excel sheet on the processing time, Can anyone share the link


----------



## arun.padmanabhan (Apr 2, 2014)

Guys, let's keep this thread alive by sharing latest information (if any) around grant timelines.

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## chevsrik2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi ,
I too had lodged my visa on May-30 and still its in Progress state and CO not allocated yet.Uploaded my PCC and Medicals on Jun-16 and waiting waiting.....


I'm from Bangalore location and let me know if someone from same location and in same boat..


Thanks,
Srikanth


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

check my timeline, It's more than a month and no CO assigned but I find many who logged after me have got a CO allocation so not sure what's the criteria and order they use to assign CO's. ??!?!?


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi i applied for 189 visa on 13th June 2014 and frontloaded docs on the next day except health checks / form 80 / 1221 . No news of CO yet. what does the official website say about CO assignment time ??


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Immi website says processing team has been allocated for applns lodged up until 4th march


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone applied after the second round of may got their CO yet??


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Immi website says processing team has been allocated for applns lodged up until 4th march


Can you share the link to the above information and will be useful.

Secondly, on this thread I have found someone who logged on 20th May and got a CO assigned within 15 days so is there a defined guideline/criteria to decide CO allocation order also published on this link you refer to?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

aspiring_singh said:


> Can you share the link to the above information and will be useful.
> 
> Secondly, on this thread I have found someone who logged on 20th May and got a CO assigned within 15 days so is there a defined guideline/criteria to decide CO allocation order also published on this link you refer to?


Hi Aspiring_singh

The link for GSM Allocation to processing teams

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

As far as i know, there is no set of rules or anywhere we can look at to get this information, Nobody seems to know the order of allocation of CO?

Guys, any1 have more info on the CO Allocation


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

anamina said:


> Hi i applied for 189 visa on 13th June 2014 and frontloaded docs on the next day except health checks / form 80 / 1221 . No news of CO yet. what does the official website say about CO assignment time ??


See my previous post in this thread


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Can you share the link to the above information and will be useful.
> 
> Secondly, on this thread I have found someone who logged on 20th May and got a CO assigned within 15 days so is there a defined guideline/criteria to decide CO allocation order also published on this link you refer to?


Got a CO assigned in 2 weeks but I'm not sure if there is an criteria....now waiting, waiting and waiting...layball:


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

I applied on 29th Apr, front loaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals. Only document remaining from my side it seems is Form 80 and 1221. Haven't heard from a CO yet. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi freinds.
I got SA invite on 04.6.14 & filled VISA application on 18.6.14 also uploaded all documents in next 2 days.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Any updates guys, latest news


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Starting to see grants for those from last week of may, update on CO allocation and grant, any lucky ones


----------



## arun.padmanabhan (Apr 2, 2014)

No updates on my case yet  
Fingers crossed.....


----------



## chevsrik2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Does anyone got CO allocated/Visa grant for those lodged their PR 189 visa after May-25 ?


----------



## arun.padmanabhan (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

I got my visa grant today. Please find below my complete timelines : 


261313 - 65 points
ACS : Submitted 11 Jan 14, Received 3 April 14
IELTS : 15 Feb14 (7 in each)
EOI : 6 April 2014
Invite : 13 April 2014
lodge : 29 May 14 (all docs except Form 80 front loaded)
Grant : 2 July, 2014


----------



## chevsrik2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Arun,


Congrats for getting your grant finally...

What about your travel plans to OZ ?

Did you got CO allocated in the process or one shot Grant ?


Thanks,
Srikanth


----------



## arun.padmanabhan (Apr 2, 2014)

chevsrik2 said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> 
> Congrats for getting your grant finally...
> ...


Thanks Srikanth 

I did not any information around CO allocation, just got the grant straight from the Brisbane team(not sure if it is of any significance).

About my travel plans, I need to do some serious planning (been avoiding it so far )


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

arun.padmanabhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my visa grant today. Please find below my complete timelines :
> 
> ...


WOW! congratulations buddy!!!


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats arun.padmanabhan



arun.padmanabhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my visa grant today. Please find below my complete timelines :
> 
> ...


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

arun.padmanabhan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my visa grant today. Please find below my complete timelines :
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate,


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally got my grant today!!!! You can check my timeline for dates...


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Finally got my grant today!!!! You can check my timeline for dates...


Congrats

Direct grant and no CO allocation?


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Congrats
> 
> Direct grant and no CO allocation?


Thanks! Yes, direct grant. CO's are always allocated but they only contact you if they need any other proof from you.


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I lodged the visa 189 application on 12th June 2014 and I just got the visa grant yesterday 7th July 2014... such a brilliant news!

Cheers,
T


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys! Lodged my visa application last June 11 and all docs including Form 80 are uploaded. Timeline is in my signature. Hoping for a direct grant soon.


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

rockerptit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged the visa 189 application on 12th June 2014 and I just got the visa grant yesterday 7th July 2014... such a brilliant news!
> 
> ...


Wow visa granted less than a month! Congratulation!


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

rockerptit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged the visa 189 application on 12th June 2014 and I just got the visa grant yesterday 7th July 2014... such a brilliant news!
> 
> ...


Congrats!

May I know what your elected occupation is?


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> May I know what your elected occupation is?


It was 263111

Cheers


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, let's keep this post alive.

Anyone who applied in June'14 contacted by CO ??


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

*Need help for Singapore PCC*

Hi Everyone,

I have applied on 11th June 2014....My India PCC and Medical is done...Only Singapore PCC is pending....I read on several forums that for Singapore PCC I need Request Letter from DIAC....Is there any way to get Singapore PCC without Request letter???....If anyone have an idea about Singapore PCC....please help me about this.....or should I wait for CO allocation?

Thanks


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Applied 13 june. Still no CO. Medical and PCC done and all docs uploaded.ive heardit takes much longer for HR country like ours (pak) any one willing to state otherwise ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

20th June applied... All PCC done.. Waiting for CO to ask for Form 80 and 1221. Keeping fingers crossed..

Cheers


----------



## yarsatya (May 9, 2014)

Visa lodged on 24th June. Uploaded all the documents except medicals. Waiting for CO contact or Direct Grant...


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Folks,

Any indicative timelines for visa grant post the final submission? I have completed the final submission on 19th June post which there has been no update from the CO nor response to my polite enquiry if anything else is required? Is this because 190 has suddenly taken priority over 189?


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, I have lodged 189 on 19th June, front loaded all docs, no CO yet...


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Please help....anyone from delhi who got his Singapore PCC....where I can go for finger printing???


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Neha.. u have to go to the police cantonment centre at Outram park with your invite letter, passport and 2 passport size photographs.


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry. This is applicable if you are still residing in Singapore


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

pravin said:


> Sorry. This is applicable if you are still residing in Singapore


No pravin...i moved back to India....I was on EP...can u please tell me whats the process to get same from India? And where can I go for finger printing in Delhi

Thanks 😊


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Lets update this thread.

Has anyone here been contacted by a CO or allocated to one?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

No mate,

Spoke to DIBP last week and was told that its taking longer to get a CO allocated at this stage. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> No mate,
> 
> Spoke to DIBP last week and was told that its taking longer to get a CO allocated at this stage. :fingerscrossed:


Hi mate,

Did they give an estimate at least?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

10 Weeks max for a CO to be allocated at this stage


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

In that case, I'm going back to my cave


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Me too, think its a waiting game from here, my current visa is expiring mid august, and if something goes wrong then i am in for a treat! 

Tired of calling DIBP on one pretense or the other, i havent seen any grants in the last week or so for those who applied late may or june. CO, where are you???

Any new updates guys? Any movement on your cases? please update and help us keep our hopes alive


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

*June'14 Timelines*

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. I too lodged my visa application on 13th June. My agent told me to wait for CO to tell me to undergo PCC and Medicals.
But then I discovered this forum and went ahead and did my PCC and Medicals and uploaded the same on July 6th. Still no sign of CO. Hope my "Seniority" will be based on the Visa lodged date and not the date i uploaded the last document.

Regards,
KER2aus


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just and update. CO contacted my agent yesterday and asked additional proof of overseas employment.

Good luck to all who are still awaiting CO allocation.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just and update. CO contacted my agent yesterday and asked additional proof of overseas employment.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still awaiting CO allocation.


Phewwwww!! It now makes us more optimistic. Your case seems to be paving the way for all of us- the June gang!! :tea: 

I guess yours is coming through soon. Good luck. Keep us posted as you inch towards your grant!!


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just and update. CO contacted my agent yesterday and asked additional proof of overseas employment.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still awaiting CO allocation.


Good to know mate . Between when did you lodge your visa? Did you go through MARA agents? 
Regards


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Good to know mate . Between when did you lodge your visa? Did you go through MARA agents?
> Regards


Thanks!

I lodged my Visa application on June 11 and yes I hired an agent.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Phewwwww!! It now makes us more optimistic. Your case seems to be paving the way for all of us- the June gang!! :tea:
> 
> I guess yours is coming through soon. Good luck. Keep us posted as you inch towards your grant!!


Thanks mate. All the best.


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Congrats Jamuu04....Good luck for Quick Grant...

I also lodged my Visa application on June 11 and hired an agent.....Still waiting for CO.....


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Congrats Jamuu04....Good luck for Quick Grant...
> 
> I also lodged my Visa application on June 11 and hired an agent.....Still waiting for CO.....


Thanks mate.

Maybe the documents you passed are complete that's why you haven't heard anything from a CO.

Wishing for a quick grant for you as well.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

My time lines here...


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Maybe the documents you passed are complete that's why you haven't heard anything from a CO.
> 
> Wishing for a quick grant for you as well.


Thanks for the wishes....
No, my documents are still pending....Actually I m looking for DIAC letter....
I need a request letter from CO for Singapore PCC


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Jamuu,Which team is your CO from and can you update his initials as well? BTW did you frontload all your docs?


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Jamuu,Which team is your CO from and can you update his initials as well? BTW did you frontload all your docs?


Not sure. Im have an agent that's why. Sorry.

All docs front loaded including medicals and pcc except for the bank statements and tax docs.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Thanks for the wishes....
> No, my documents are still pending....Actually I m looking for DIAC letter....
> I need a request letter from CO for Singapore PCC


I hope you get the letter soon. All the best!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

pravin said:


> Hi Neha.. u have to go to the police cantonment centre at Outram park with your invite letter, passport and 2 passport size photographs.


Hi Pravin, 

Is invite letter enough for the Singapore PCC...do we know of any case which has got the SG PCC with just the invite letter ? I am living in SG..

I was under the impression that for SG PCC you need a request letter from CO.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

nehajha said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied on 11th June 2014....My India PCC and Medical is done...Only Singapore PCC is pending....I read on several forums that for Singapore PCC I need Request Letter from DIAC....Is there any way to get Singapore PCC without Request letter???....If anyone have an idea about Singapore PCC....please help me about this.....or should I wait for CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks


The principal applicant can apply for Singapore COC based on the EOI invite.The dependents if any, must get a letter from CO or DIBP. My agent wrote to DIBP quoting my TRN number and requested them for the letter which was issued about 10 days later. Still waiting for CO


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

rockerptit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged the visa 189 application on 12th June 2014 and I just got the visa grant yesterday 7th July 2014... such a brilliant news!
> 
> ...


You applied under ANZSCO 263111 ? Can you please post your Visa class and timelines? I have applied under the same ANZSCO code on 11 June, still waiting for news :frusty:


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Saw some movement with 189 grants today, Congrats guys! any lucky ones lodged their application in june and has got grant or been allocated to a CO yet?


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Had applied on 30 th May, got a direct grant today..

261111 (189)
Visa applied 30/05/2014
meds, pcc , form 80 all front loaded
Direct Grant -22/07/2014


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Dreamer123 said:


> Had applied on 30 th May, got a direct grant today..
> 
> 261111 (189)
> Visa applied 30/05/2014
> ...


Congrats Dreamer123😊


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Looking at progress of 189 visa applications lodged till May'14 end, the people who logged in June should get CO allocated in August 1st Week.

Folks, let's keep this thread alive. 
Do post when some June applicant hears from CO or gets the Golden Email.

Good luck all. Here we go..


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Looking at progress of 189 visa applications lodged till May'14 end, the people who logged in June should get CO allocated in August 1st Week.
> 
> Folks, let's keep this thread alive.
> Do post when some June applicant hears from CO or gets the Golden Email.
> ...


There is no such thing that CO allocation or grant will happen in order or logging the application as at least 4 examples on this thread alone (me inclusive) who applied much before June 14 and still awaiting. .CO allocation isnt that straight forward as the EOI process is unfortunately. ..


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> There is no such thing that CO allocation or grant will happen in order or logging the application as at least 4 examples on this thread alone (me inclusive) who applied much before June 14 and still awaiting. .CO allocation isnt that straight forward as the EOI process is unfortunately. ..


------------------

aspiring_singh, I agree with you on CO allocation process is not straightforward.

I have been observing the trend from 2-3 months.
Since the 190 cap got closed in March-April'14, most of the people who lodged the 189 by mid May'14, got the CO in the same month.

Now it seems that all these people are getting grants.
It implies, if trend continues for a week or 2, the next batch for CO allocation/processing would be after mid May'14, i.e. few from June'14 also.

The CO allocation status would also change in next week as it is end of July'14.
I am very sure you would get CO in next 2 weeks.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

:fingerscrossed: thanks mate


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

aspiring_singh said:


> :fingerscrossed: thanks mate


Hi aspiring_singh,

I am just a day ahead of you in terms of visa lodgement. Lets hope something works out for us sooner or later ;-)

Goodluck


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

I am also waiting for CO allocation or contact . Have uploaded all documents expect form 80


----------



## ph2sg2au (Jun 20, 2014)

lodged 24 Jun... awaiting CO too.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

This Week has been very slow, Good news anyone?


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just submitted the requested docs to my CO yesterday. The waiting game starts again.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Jamuu, 

Which team is your CO from? Initials?


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Arun,

What about your timelines ? If you wishes to share them.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

ACS: 6th May '2014 (263111) 
EA: 14th May '2014 
Ielts: S- 9, R - 9, L - 8, W -7.5 
EOI : 24th May '14 (60pts)
Invite & Lodged : 9th June '14
Docs frontloaded: 15th June '14
Medicals : 1st July '14
Waiting for CO!


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> ACS: 6th May '2014 (263111)
> EA: 14th May '2014
> Ielts: S- 9, R - 9, L - 8, W -7.5
> EOI : 24th May '14 (60pts)
> ...


You are onshore applicant. I believe that you would be getting your grant within next 2 weeks.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Arjun, will treat you if your words comes true, are u an onshore applicant


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Thanks Arjun, will treat you if your words comes true, are u an onshore applicant



Thanks for inviting me...Please let know where I have to come . 

Appreciated your offer.

No, I am offshore applicant.


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

arun.padmanabhan said:


> Please find my timelines below -
> 
> 261313 - 65 points
> ACS : Submitted 11 Jan 14, Received 3 April 14
> ...


which documents do we need to upload apart from PCC . 
I believe Medical Result is directly sent by the Test centre to DIBP.


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

chevsrik2 said:


> Hi ,
> I too had lodged my visa on May-30 and still its in Progress state and CO not allocated yet.Uploaded my PCC and Medicals on Jun-16 and waiting waiting.....
> 
> I'm from Bangalore location and let me know if someone from same location and in same boat..
> ...


Hi Srikant

I have submitted Meds / PCC / all docs on July 3. CO has been assigned awaiting grant. Am from Blore too.

Thx


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Hi Srikant
> 
> I have submitted Meds / PCC / all docs on July 3. CO has been assigned awaiting grant. Am from Blore too.
> 
> Thx


Hi, 

Can you please update your signature with your ANZSCO code and time lines?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Looking at the current visa grant trend, the people who lodged by mid May have got grants. There are also few applicants who lodged in late May and got CO in June are getting through.

Moreover, saw 2 people who lodged in June got grants.

We can only try to guess what would be next batch, there is no definite way to tell.

Having said all this, 189 visa applicants from May'14 would be done in a week or two.
Mostly, June'14 applicants should get CO starting August 1st week.

August should be the month June'14 aspirants look forward to. 

Let's keep this thread alive, please post in when anyone gets updates.

Good Luck!


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi friends,

233311 (ELECTRICAL ENGINEER)

EA Assessment: 13 June 2013
EOI Applied: 09 June 2014
ITA : 23 June 2014
Visa Applied : 26 June 2014 (All docs sumitted except medicals)
Medicals: 03 July 2014
Form 80, 1023, 1221: 07 July 2014

CO: Waiting

Grant: Waiting


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at the current visa grant trend, the people who lodged by mid May have got grants. There are also few applicants who lodged in late May and got CO in June are getting through.
> 
> ...


I also think this might be the trend but many June applicant are yet to get their CO. 
I believe by August end people would be getting their grant as per visa lodgement date.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at the current visa grant trend, the people who lodged by mid May have got grants. There are also few applicants who lodged in late May and got CO in June are getting through.
> 
> ...


Expat2013 what about your timelines . Are you from Bangalore?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

arjunsydney said:


> Expat2013 what about your timelines . Are you from Bangalore?


Applied in first week of June'14, 189, 261312.
I am not from B'lore.


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

Applied in last week of June, from Blr as well. This wait is killing me and I know it may be just halfway yet at best!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

The next 2 weeks(starting on 28th July, 4th August) might be encouraging, folks keep the fingers crossed, hopes high.

All in same boat, going through a dark night, waiting for the dawn. Sit tight.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Hold in there we will all get good news in august, happy august grants!!!


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

May\June applicants/folks/buddies,

Yet another week begins with a Monday. Half a day already gone down in the Oz and no emails thus far for grant\CO allocation.. Wish you well with this week. I am gonna keep the hopes high and keep an eye on general skill migrants CO allocation timelines webpage which they were to update in late July.. Do keep all posted... Cheers & goodluck !!!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Every morning starts with excitement, with hope of seeing progress.
Once emails are checked, remaining day kind of becomes disappointing.
During the night, slight excitement builds up with the anticipation of next day.

With every week, going gets tougher.

To add to it, in case there are no posts on visa grants on the forum, it undermines motivation.

All becomes good, faith is restored on next day morning, again!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> The next 2 weeks(starting on 28th July, 4th August) might be encouraging, folks keep the fingers crossed, hopes high.
> 
> All in same boat, going through a dark night, waiting for the dawn. Sit tight.


Why next two weeks? Based on? Of course I too hope we could have the good news soon.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Why next two weeks? Based on? Of course I too hope we could have the good news soon.


Most of the people who lodged 189 in May'14 got COs/Grants.
The CO allocation timeline would be updated in late July, may be in next 2-3 days.

That's why people who didn't get CO(189 applicants), should logically get the CO allocated in this or next week.


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

ANZ Code 261313
ACS Submit 16-Apr-2014
ACS +ve 28-May-2014
IELTS 6-Jun-2013 L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7.5, S-9 : overall-7.5
EOI submitted Subclass 189(60) 28-May-2014
EOI Invite 24-06-2014
Visa Lodge 25-06-2014
PCC 28-05-2014
FBI 18-06-2014
Medical 25-07-2014
CO: fingerscrossed:
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

What I find out from 189/190 visa thread people who have filed their visa in mid May 2014 are getting visa. So hoping that in 15 days from now June applicant would be hearing good news.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Haven't seen any updates for June'14 189 applicants today.
However there are few 189 grants for people who lodged in late May'14.
1. dhanu - lodged on 28th May
2. monte1 - lodged on 24th April

Also the allocation dates page hasn't yet updated.
https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

The page says it will be refreshed in late July'14. I suppose that would be 31st July.
Once that happens hopefully next set of applicants would get CO.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

arjunsydney said:


> What I find out from 189/190 visa thread people who have filed their visa in mid May 2014 are getting visa. So hoping that in 15 days from now June applicant would be hearing good news.


arjunsydney, June'14 applicants are keeping close eye on this thread.
Do post whenever you get updates on your application.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Haven't seen any updates for June'14 189 applicants today.
> However there are few 189 grants for people who lodged in late May'14.
> 1. dhanu - lodged on 28th May
> 2. monte1 - lodged on 24th April
> ...


Another June'14 applicant, mraymen got grant. However he is onshore.
Seems onshore applicants get priority, which is acceptable, they are already contributing.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> arjunsydney, June'14 applicants are keeping close eye on this thread.
> Do post whenever you get updates on your application.


Sure, will keep everyone posted.


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

Couple of my friends who applied in first week of June and frontloaded everything got their grants today. It seems like late June applicants may be hearing in next 2/3 weeks from their CO or get direct grants.
:clock: :fingerscrossed:

ANZ Code 261313 | ACS Submit 15-Mar-2014 | ACS +ve 28-May-2014| IELTS 8-Jul-2013 L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7.5, S-9 : overall-7 |EOI submitted Subclass 189(60) 28-May-2014 | EOI Invite 24-06-2014 | Visa Lodge 24-06-2014|PCC 24-6-2014 | Medical 25-07-2014 |


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> Couple of my friends who applied in first week of June and frontloaded everything got their grants today. It seems like late June applicants may be hearing in next 2/3 weeks from their CO or get direct grants.
> :clock: :fingerscrossed:


crazyossy, that is a good news.
Can you share the rough timelines of the visa lodgement for your friends ??
How many got grant precisely ??
Are they onshore or offshore applicants ??

Thanks.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> Couple of my friends who applied in first week of June and frontloaded everything got their grants today. It seems like late June applicants may be hearing in next 2/3 weeks from their CO or get direct grants.
> :clock: :fingerscrossed:


Were they offshore or onshore applicants ? It seems many onshore applicants from June'14 are getting their grants, which is normal.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> crazyossy, that is a good news.
> Can you share the rough timelines of the visa lodgement for your friends ??
> How many got grant precisely ??
> Are they onshore or offshore applicants ??
> ...


Same thinking


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> Couple of my friends who applied in first week of June and frontloaded everything got their grants today. It seems like late June applicants may be hearing in next 2/3 weeks from their CO or get direct grants.
> :clock: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ANZ Code 261313 | ACS Submit 15-Mar-2014 | ACS +ve 28-May-2014| IELTS 8-Jul-2013 L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7.5, S-9 : overall-7 |EOI submitted Subclass 189(60) 28-May-2014 | EOI Invite 24-06-2014 | Visa Lodge 24-06-2014|PCC 24-6-2014 | Medical 25-07-2014 |


crazyossy, can you please respond to my queries on your post.
See my previous posts.


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

Applied for 189 on 22nd June. All docs have been uploaded, except form 80. They're all in "Received" state, barring the Medical docs, which are still in the "Recommended" state. How can I tell if the medical results have been uploaded by the clinic or not? Can anybody tell please? The page says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." Does this mean the health examination docs have been uploaded by the clinic?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

biff said:


> Applied for 189 on 22nd June. All docs have been uploaded, except form 80. They're all in "Received" state, barring the Medical docs, which are still in the "Recommended" state. How can I tell if the medical results have been uploaded by the clinic or not? Can anybody tell please? The page says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." Does this mean the health examination docs have been uploaded by the clinic?
> 
> Thanks guys!


biff, you are right. When clinic uploads meds, the Organize Health link disappears.
In its place, 'No Health Examinations are Required' message is shown.
In short, your meds have been uploaded.


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> crazyossy, that is a good news.
> Can you share the rough timelines of the visa lodgement for your friends ??
> How many got grant precisely ??
> Are they onshore or offshore applicants ??
> ...


Category: 261313 for both
Person 1:
Invite: 12th may 2014
Application: 1st Jun 2014 ( everything including medical and PCC were front loaded)
Direct Grant: 29th Jul 2014
Onshore

Person 2:
Invite: 26th May 2014
Application: 5th Jun 2014
Direct Grant: 29th Jul 2014
Offshore


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> biff, you are right. When clinic uploads meds, the Organize Health link disappears.
> In its place, 'No Health Examinations are Required' message is shown.
> In short, your meds have been uploaded.


Expat, 

For getting the health examination appointment sooner(in Seattle,WA, USA the waiting time for getting an appointment is really long) I had separately applied for getting my health declarations to get the Hap Ids. I can now see my health check results on emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient.

I am concerned about why is this not updated in my 189 visa application. Any ideas?


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all.

I've lodged my 189 visa on 11th June. I also front loaded all docs including pcc and med. Hopefully, we all have visa granted soon, cause I hate waiting things!!!


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

uploaded medicals and eagerly awaiting grant or contact from CO


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

nagra007 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've lodged my 189 visa on 11th June. I also front loaded all docs including pcc and med. Hopefully, we all have visa granted soon, cause I hate waiting things!!!


Seems like you are in Canada. I once gave a thought to immigrate to Canada but due to its extreme climate I instead chose Australia. I think economy wise it is as good as OZ. If the climate was not the problem, I could have opted Canada over OZ. What is the main reason for you?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

crazyossy said:


> Expat,
> 
> For getting the health examination appointment sooner(in Seattle,WA, USA the waiting time for getting an appointment is really long) I had separately applied for getting my health declarations to get the Hap Ids. I can now see my health check results on emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient.
> 
> I am concerned about why is this not updated in my 189 visa application. Any ideas?


Do you see any other status in the bottom of the page ?

something on the lines, your medical is not determined blahhh blahh blahh... you will not see an update until a CO gets assigned blah blah....

if yes then its normal for candidates using health declaration....


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Do you see any other status in the bottom of the page ?
> 
> something on the lines, your medical is not determined blahhh blahh blahh... you will not see an update until a CO gets assigned blah blah....
> 
> if yes then its normal for candidates using health declaration....


I don't see anything out of the ordinary on the page. I was expecting the link to go away but as you mentioned, it may happen after CO gets assigned. Thank you for the response.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications link updated today with timelines and as per them applicants who logged until 10th March have been assigned a CO in the last 1.5 months as the last update showed 3rd March applicants were assigned CO since mid June..

Neither this sounds right as so many applicants on this forum applied much after March (in May and June) who already got grants and nor 7 days of applications moving forward in 1.5 months makes sense..:confused2: At this speed, it will take an year for May applicants to get CO assigned...:noidea:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications link updated today with timelines and as per them applicants who logged until 10th March have been assigned a CO in the last 1.5 months as the last update showed 3rd March applicants were assigned CO since mid June..
> 
> Neither this sounds right as so many applicants on this forum applied much after March (in May and June) who already got grants and nor 7 days of applications moving forward in 1.5 months makes sense..:confused2: At this speed, it will take an year for May applicants to get CO assigned...:noidea:


Brother you missed one thing, it says earliest allocation dates not latest allocation dates. 

Please re read. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

crazyossy said:


> I don't see anything out of the ordinary on the page. I was expecting the link to go away but as you mentioned, it may happen after CO gets assigned. Thank you for the response.


btw, write an email to [email protected] using your TRN and File Number. They will update your status online in a weeks time.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Brother you missed one thing, it says earliest allocation dates not latest allocation dates.
> 
> Please re read.
> 
> ...


May be Im dumb so please can you support with an example for each earliest and latest?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> May be Im dumb so please can you support with an example for each earliest and latest?


All the 189 applicants who applied on 10th March have a CO, means there are no applications which were lodged before 10th March without a CO. 

Latest dates are not mentioned brother hence can't give an example on that. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

No visa grants for June'14 applicants yet 

I hope things will move in next week.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> No visa grants for June'14 applicants yet
> 
> I hope things will move in next week.


Please publish your timeline so we can compare where you stand relatively...


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Please publish your timeline so we can compare where you stand relatively...


My lodgement is 2 weeks after you. Will create a signature.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> All the 189 applicants who applied on 10th March have a CO, means there are no applications which were lodged before 10th March without a CO.
> Latest dates are not mentioned brother hence can't give an example on that.
> 
> Regards,
> Deep


Yes so in mid June, the site published that all applications prior to 3rd March are with processing teams. After 45 days (today), the information published states all applications until 10th March are with processing teams so it took 45 days to clear applications for 7 days (volumes unknown) so what's wrong in me saying with this pace it may take several months for May/June applicants to get a CO mate?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Yes so in mid June, the site published that all applications prior to 3rd March are with processing teams. After 45 days (today), the information published states all applications until 10th March are with processing teams so it took 45 days to clear applications for 7 days (volumes unknown) so what's wrong in me saying with this pace it may take several months for May/June applicants to get a CO mate?


No one called you wrong, my Singh - King brother.  

Quota for 190 category got over and This delay is domino effect of the quota not being there... Can you please check the visa tracker for 190 and 189 cases... So should all of us complain about processing visas faster?!. 
3 months is minimum we need to wait... If it takes more than 3 months we can reach out to DIBP. 

If you are really keen check grant status timelines for last year.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

*visa tracker 189*

Is visa tracker sheet for 189 is up to date ? Mostly onshore applicant details are there.
Can we check how many people are from April, May ,June and July applicants are there in expatforum ?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No one called you wrong, my Singh - King brother.
> 
> Quota for 190 category got over and This delay is domino effect of the quota not being there... Can you please check the visa tracker for 190 and 189 cases... So should all of us complain about processing visas faster?!.
> 3 months is minimum we need to wait... If it takes more than 3 months we can reach out to DIBP.
> ...


Well DEEPS, You pointed me in my previous post on this thread to the earliest vs. latest date interpretation on the timelines page of the immi site so im only clarifying that what I said before is no different now either. 

Yes I understand all about the claimed 3 months period but I suspect we will get through in 3 months anymore...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> Category: 261313 for both
> Person 1:
> Invite: 12th may 2014
> Application: 1st Jun 2014 ( everything including medical and PCC were front loaded)
> ...


Good to hear this. Hope the grants pour in august.


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> btw, write an email to [email protected] using your TRN and File Number. They will update your status online in a weeks time.


Thank you for this information. I just sent them an email with required details. Hopefully my records are updated soon.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Finally, August month started, not the grants though.

Wait continues..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

posting to subscribe


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Me to in the list June 12th , applied!!

Tks,
Eva


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear all, I also applied in June. Timeline as below.

ELTS-22/09/2012-L-9,R-8,W-7,S-9 VETASSESS Assessment filed-18/12/2013, VETASSESS Assessment Outcome-+ve-03/04/2014 EOI Filed- 13/05/2014, EOI Accepted-02/06/2014, 190 Lodged-03/06/2014, Medicals Completed and status updated in the system-15-06/2014, PCC - 12/06/2014 -


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

I am a June applicant too. Timelines in my signature


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I am a June applicant too. Timelines in my signature


Hi, am very grateful to this forum.

Unable to edit my signature. My details below.

ANZSCO - 261111
ACS applied - July 2013
IELTS 7 each - Oct 2013
EOI 65 pts - Nov 2013
Visa invite - Mar 2014
Visa applied - 23 May 2014
CO allocated & additional docs - 20 Jun 2014
Awaiting GRANT!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

One question guys, is there anyone on this thread who has lodged visa with old ACS assessment in 2013. i.e. without the 'AFTER" clause.

I just learnt that old letters are no more accepted, I wasn't aware of it at all!

Thanks!


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

I lodged in June as well (offshore), planning Meds post CO allocation, hopefully this month of August, shall see CO allocations for mere mortals who don't frontload all docs , best wishes to vryone for their CO allocation and direct grants.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey guys ! Feeling a bit desperate now ! Applied on the 13 June 2014 and still no contact from CO or a team. Don't even know if my medical has been uploaded l. It was conducted on 8 July and my agent checked e med 14 days later and it still wasn't showing in the system. I don't have access to the immi account as the agent has it so all I'm doing is waiting blindly and cooking up a million things that could be going wrong. Paranoia kicking in! Lol. What is the deal with June applicants ? Anyone have any solid news on when we will be allotted ?


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

anamina said:


> Hey guys ! Feeling a bit desperate now ! Applied on the 13 June 2014 and still no contact from CO or a team. Don't even know if my medical has been uploaded l. It was conducted on 8 July and my agent checked e med 14 days later and it still wasn't showing in the system. I don't have access to the immi account as the agent has it so all I'm doing is waiting blindly and cooking up a million things that could be going wrong. Paranoia kicking in! Lol. What is the deal with June applicants ? Anyone have any solid news on when we will be allotted ?


Hi 
Hold on Friend. I too lodged mine on 13th June. As they say patience is a virtue. Did you Go to the medical with you HAPID? 
if so you can check for yourselves at the link
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Regards
George


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All,

My immi status changed from Submitted -> In Progress today, does this mean anything at all?


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My immi status changed from Submitted -> In Progress today, does this mean anything at all?


no,


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

From Emigrating to Australia visa help forum - PomsInOz - it appears one of the June applicant has received the grant.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> From Emigrating to Australia visa help forum - PomsInOz - it appears one of the June applicant has received the grant.


You got his timelines?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

fullerms said:


> You got his timelines?


Visa Lodged - June First Week
Approval - July last week
Category - 189


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> From Emigrating to Australia visa help forum - PomsInOz - it appears one of the June applicant has received the grant.


Hello bigdaddy,

Have u got ur Singapore PCC? Are u Singapore PR or on EP? Please tell me how did u get ur Singapore PCC? As I know anyone can get Singapore PCC after CO Allocation. Is it right or is there any other alternative to get it before CO Allocation?


Please Help

Thanks 😊


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

My Emedical status says - incomplete for 501 medical and HIV tests while the X-Rey says complete.. does hospital upload it seperately.I did it in fortis bangalore.

Tks,

Eva


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Visa Lodged - June First Week
> Approval - July last week
> Category - 189


Wow. That it fast.

I should be getting my grant this week if the same timelines are applied to my case :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Hello bigdaddy,
> 
> Have u got ur Singapore PCC? Are u Singapore PR or on EP? Please tell me how did u get ur Singapore PCC? As I know anyone can get Singapore PCC after CO Allocation. Is it right or is there any other alternative to get it before CO Allocation?
> 
> ...


Search of Fullerms post on this Topic. You can request your agent to write to DIBP and request for PCC request letter. Doesnt matter whether you have a CO assigned or not. 

If you are onshore, you can apply at Outram park SPF office with Visa paid receipt and Visa summary page along with passport,ep/pr cards.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Hi mates!!*

I just stumbled upon this thread. I'm also part of the June 14 - 189 Visa Lodging gang!

Thanks for starting this thread - I'm sure this serves well for the anxious souls out there!

I lodged my visa application on 15-June-14 and as many others have front loaded most of the evidences. Into 8th week and no sign of CO allocation 

Spoke to the IMMI helpline on 28-jul-14 and after a 45 minute hold I was politely reminded that for people like us "Patience is the ONLY virtue".

Keep posting of any changes to the online application status, CO allocation, additional questions / documents asked for and yes GRANTS!!

I'm new to this forum so unsure of how to add a signature. Any help is much appreciated!! Happy waiting to all of us!


----------



## Reca (May 26, 2014)

venus9 said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread. I'm also part of the June 14 - 189 Visa Lodging gang!
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread - I'm sure this serves well for the anxious souls out there!
> 
> ...


Hi ,

I think most of the June applicants still waiting for CO allocation, No movements. There is no much grants for last week & this week also.

Thanks
Reca


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

We here news of Grants from here and there for June gang.. so be patient for one or 2 weeks max .. you may have to wait .. but not for long.. it looks like 8- 9 weeks is the minimum time gap you have to expect in most case .. even though there is some lucky minority who received earlier ... 

Tks,
Eva


venus9 said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread. I'm also part of the June 14 - 189 Visa Lodging gang!
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread - I'm sure this serves well for the anxious souls out there!
> 
> ...


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Reca said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I think most of the June applicants still waiting for CO allocation, No movements. There is no much grants for last week & this week also.
> 
> ...


Agree Reca... the wait continues!!


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone here who lodged in May & have recieved grant already ?


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> We here news of Grants from here and there for June gang.. so be patient for one or 2 weeks max .. you may have to wait .. but not for long.. it looks like 8- 9 weeks is the minimum time gap you have to expect in most case .. even though there is some lucky minority who received earlier ...
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


:fingerscrossed: Eva - Hope things start moving for our gang! the April gang got grants in as low as 4 weeks from the date of submission.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

UPDATE!

Got contacted by GH last 30/07. They requested an updated medical report from my son's physician. Submitted the report this morning. Hoping for the best.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cool ..all the best..!!

tks,
Eva


jamuu04 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Got contacted by GH last 30/07. They requested an updated medical report from my son's physician. Submitted the report this morning. Hoping for the best.


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Got contacted by GH last 30/07. They requested an updated medical report from my son's physician. Submitted the report this morning. Hoping for the best.


Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

crazyossy said:


> Can you please share your timeline?


it's in my signature but here:

261312 | IELTS 01/02/14: L=8.5 R=9 W=7 S=8 | ACS: 14/02/14 | ACS Positive: 17/04/14 | EOI: 16/05/14 (70 pts.) | Invite: 26/05/14 | PCC: Myself - 30/05/14 | Wife - 06/06/14 | Lodge Visa Application: 11/06/14 | Medicals: 28/06/14 | CO Contact (requested additional proof of overseas employment): 17/07/14 | Submitted Requested Docs: 24/07/14 | MO Contact (requested updated report from son's physician): 30/07/14 | Submitted Requested Docs: 05/08/14 | Grant: ?


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Visa applied on 11 Jun 14 , still waiting for CO....


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Search of Fullerms post on this Topic. You can request your agent to write to DIBP and request for PCC request letter. Doesnt matter whether you have a CO assigned or not.
> 
> If you are onshore, you can apply at Outram park SPF office with Visa paid receipt and Visa summary page along with passport,ep/pr cards.


Yes you r right....I asked the same to my agent previously....but he said its not possible without CO....I don't know why he is not doing anything....Feeling depressed 

Anyways Thanks for the info...


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

nehajha said:


> Yes you r right....I asked the same to my agent previously....but he said its not possible without CO....I don't know why he is not doing anything....Feeling depressed
> 
> Anyways Thanks for the info...


I think you can also apply with the visa summary.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Wow. That it fast.
> 
> I should be getting my grant this week if the same timelines are applied to my case :fingerscrossed:


Hello Fullerms, 

I see in your timelines, you did your medicals before u lodge ur visa. Did your links disappeared from eMedicals location?

Thanks for sharing the info.

Cheers
prgeek001


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Hello Fullerms,
> 
> I see in your timelines, you did your medicals before u lodge ur visa. Did your links disappeared from eMedicals location?
> 
> ...


The links are still there, but when I generate the report, it shows the date and centre at which I took the medicals. So o guess it's ok


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

fullerms said:


> The links are still there, but when I generate the report, it shows the date and centre at which I took the medicals. So o guess it's ok



Yeah, same here, i read somewhere, it will disappear once CO is allocated. 

Thanks


Cheers


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

prgeek001 said:


> Yeah, same here, i read somewhere, it will disappear once CO is allocated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Not really, Mine disappeared three days back. 

I had pre-arranged medicals even before the visa lodgement using health declaration. You can see my timelines in signature. 

Even after 10 days, it was still showing as:

"medical assessment for the applicant cannot be determined and will be done after CO looks into blah blah... while my e-medical client showed that the report has been upload to DIBP the second day of medical test and all test showed as complete. 

Wrote an email to health strategies and they respond back with a general template after 2 days. Subsequently i logged into IMMI to check and the statement changed to

no medical assessment is required based on the information provided. 

The link also disappeared the next day.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Still no updates on any June'14 applicants. May be next week would be a good time.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

My husband has also lodged Visa on 20th May 2014.
Till yet no CO allocated and neither GRANT!!!!
Already 8 weeks passed for CO allocation as per immi website.. all docs front loaded with medicals and pcc for both primary applicant and spouse.
Any applicant frm May 2014 got grant. Pls advise.
Applied for 189.
All the best to all members waiting for their Grants!!


----------



## GaneshM (Aug 4, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My husband has also lodged Visa on 20th May 2014.
> Till yet no CO allocated and neither GRANT!!!!
> ...


I am in the same boat as you. Lodged on 18-05-2014. No communication yet, nothing at all. Documents uploaded (including PCC) and medicals done long time back. No clue what is going on ? All the best.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Go figure on how immi is granting visas. We have ppl on 190 March April still waiting for grants. Yet may 190 are beginning to get grants.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

GaneshM said:


> I am in the same boat as you. Lodged on 18-05-2014. No communication yet, nothing at all. Documents uploaded (including PCC) and medicals done long time back. No clue what is going on ? All the best.
> M
> rgrds,
> GM.


After 3 months of lodging you may enquire about the same from DIBP. 

Please keep it in your conscience that 189 were being processed in 20or 45 days because 190 quota had exhausted now the same being replenished from 1st July 189 will be processed as per priority 4, which technically means all back log of 190 of March, April and May will pave way for 189 visas being processed. 

Let's hope and pray those 190 backlogs get cleared faster. 

May be you just got a month or two late to lodge visa in order to get grant within 20-45 days period. 

Best of luck for your application. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

GaneshM said:


> I am in the same boat as you. Lodged on 18-05-2014. No communication yet, nothing at all. Documents uploaded (including PCC) and medicals done long time back. No clue what is going on ? All the best.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Thanks for update. Lets wait and hope for best. Hope to hear something from CO soon as per timeline of 3 months reflected on immi website..
Have you front loaded form 80??
As per the latest posts in forum I can see that applicants from feb, march and april 2014 got their visas approximately in 3.5 mths. Though few received within a mth even.
I think it totally depends upon Anzsco code applied for. We have applied for 261312.
What about urs??

Thanks n All da best.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> Go figure on how immi is granting visas. We have ppl on 190 March April still waiting for grants. Yet may 190 are beginning to get grants.


In my opinion people who are single applicants or whose applicant are simpler in term of medicals, dependents, onshore/offshore or PCC stands better chances in faster speed of visa grant.
Rest we can all speculate about the grant speed in terms of month from March till now.

What I can say it to hold tight and wait for your golden day (whenever it comes ).:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

Joining the thread.My visa lodge date is 26-June. All docs front loaded including
PCC, meds. No CO yet.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Sidsab said:


> Joining the thread.My visa lodge date is 26-June. All docs front loaded including
> PCC, meds. No CO yet.


Timelines please


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Not really, Mine disappeared three days back.
> 
> I had pre-arranged medicals even before the visa lodgement using health declaration. You can see my timelines in signature.
> 
> ...


That a good news then, can you please PM me on which id did u email. Is that the DIBP health strategies id or you mailed to the health centre where medical examination took place.

thanks

Cheers


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

I just checked the EOI - 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results

The dates for Occupation IDs '2613' and '2211' are future dates of August. Is this a mistake.

We have applied under 2613 for 189, on July 16th and we have not received an invite.

Can someone please clarify?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

I lodged my application on June 30. Still waiting for CO allocation.
Will my application processing have to wait for all 190s to process or will it be process as per timelines from last financial yr?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked the EOI - 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results
> 
> ...


It looks like an error. I think the dates date of effects should be a month behind.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

invitation received on 26/5, visa lodged on 20/june. code 2611, no CO yet also


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> It looks like an error. I think the dates date of effects should be a month behind.



Thanks. I hope it is an error.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

prgeek001 said:


> That a good news then, can you please PM me on which id did u email. Is that the DIBP health strategies id or you mailed to the health centre where medical examination took place.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Cheers


[email protected]


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> I lodged my application on June 30. Still waiting for CO allocation.
> Will my application processing have to wait for all 190s to process or will it be process as per timelines from last financial yr?


There are 189ers waiting in the may batch too. So I presume for us its going to be a lpnger wait. It has been an awfully quiet week.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Not really, Mine disappeared three days back.
> 
> I had pre-arranged medicals even before the visa lodgement using health declaration. You can see my timelines in signature.
> 
> ...


Bigdadddy, It seems like you are still waiting for CO.

Along the line of sending e-mail what other information should I provide them with? HAP ID and Transaction Reference Number (TRN) are enough?

Also, so, your immi account does even show the message "no medical examinations are required for this person....." ?


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Timelines please


__________________
ANZSCO : 261111/ICT BA
Category : 189
ACS : Dec 2013
IELTS : L:9 R:9 S:8.5 W:7
EOI : Feb 14 with 65 Points
Invitation : May 25 2014
Visa Lodge: June 26 2014
PCC: June 12 2014
Medical : July 5 2014
CO : not yet


----------



## ankita009jain (May 1, 2014)

Hey Guys!

I have lodged my visa on May 16th and everything is front loaded.. but I dint hear a thing from them. I am waiting for 16th aug and will call DIBP!


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

ankita009jain said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have lodged my visa on May 16th and everything is front loaded.. but I dint hear a thing from them. I am waiting for 16th aug and will call DIBP!


Hey ankita009jain,

Same here. We've lodged visa on 20th may and all docs front loaded. . But haven't heard anything till yet from CO. Waiting for 20th Aug.. fingers crossed...


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

ankita009jain said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have lodged my visa on May 16th and everything is front loaded.. but I dint hear a thing from them. I am waiting for 16th aug and will call DIBP!


Hi, Can you please give give me the contact number where we can call for our specific case?
I could only find the number for General Enquiries.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

ankita009jain said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have lodged my visa on May 16th and everything is front loaded.. but I dint hear a thing from them. I am waiting for 16th aug and will call DIBP!




Hi Brother ...

Don't worry about it ...


May be a direct grant is waiting for you in a week or so..

189 processing time is 3 months, and it is taking up to 4 months for some applications.

You will definitely get your grant by the end of this month. i.e 31st August 2014

My agent lodged some applications in April, May also

April applicants have got their Visa, and for some who lodged their visa in May 2nd week have also got their visas. Those who lodged their 189 visa applications from May 3rd week are waiting for their grant. 


So, don't worry about it.

A lucky day is very near to you..


Be positive ...




:decision:


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

ankita009jain said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have lodged my visa on May 16th and everything is front loaded.. but I dint hear a thing from them. I am waiting for 16th aug and will call DIBP!





Did you check your immigration account.


Is is showing the documents submitted as 'Received' or anything else ..


because if the Case Officer is Allotted, sometimes won't get a mail, if all the documents are submitted,

but instead the eVisa status changes to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappears and document upload is no longer available.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all,

anyone out there lodged visa application 189 in the month of june 2014 and has got a grant ,or knows the status whether CO are being allocated. kindly share your timeline it will be helpful.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,
can please tell me what is the difference between earliest allocation date and latest allocation date.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

gopinath1973 said:


> Hi,
> can please tell me what is the difference between earliest allocation date and latest allocation date.


1. Just scan through the pages on this thread(Page 16), there was an explanation posted by DEEPSLOGIN

2. Jammu04 has been allocated a CO and there was a couple of grants as well for june applicants, again go through the pages on this thread.


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

One more to this group, Lodged the application on 18th June. 
India PCC is pending. There was an address change in the passport, taking forever to get ...
Still awaiting CO & PCC.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

No updates/movements seen today.

No visa grants for anyone, no CO updates for June'14 applicants.

Wait continues...


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

From POMZ forum
subclass 190,
someone reported lodged 4th june , just received CO allocation today


----------



## Dev1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am also waiting CO allocation. had applied on June 10th. 
It seems there are very few ppl who applied in June and have a CO allocated.
I havent done my medicals, need to check with the CO about it, I had done medicals in Dec before coming to Sydney.

__________________
ACS 261313 (Software Engineer) : 12 May '14; Invide: May 2014 end Lodgement: 10 Jun '14; Medicals: Not done; CO: Awaited


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> From POMZ forum
> subclass 190,
> someone reported lodged 4th june , just received CO allocation today


Guys, pomz forum is for UK folks(plus it's 190 which is higher priority now,post June since the new yearly allocations opened up for them), they are from low risk ETA enabled countries, let's not guesstimate by those trends. Let's wait for someone from this forum for CO allocation. I am aware that they are majorly handling end of may CO allocations, so June folks need to wait


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

anandc said:


> Guys, pomz forum is for UK folks(plus it's 190 which is higher priority now,post June since the new yearly allocations opened up for them), they are from low risk ETA enabled countries, let's not guesstimate by those trends. Let's wait for someone from this forum for CO allocation. I am aware that they are majorly handling end of may CO allocations, so June folks need to wait


Hello All,

Status still 'In Progress' for me. No sign of CO yet. No correspondence, no mail.Will complete 3 months from lodgement by the end of next week.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Status still 'In Progress' for me. No sign of CO yet. No correspondence, no mail.Will complete 3 months from lodgement by the end of next week.


Seems you have uploaded Meds and PCC, why wait for a CO, probably you would get a direct grant soon enough.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats why I mentioned I am 'WAITING' for that day which will hopefully come 'SOON'.. ).. Lest we know how these folks function


----------



## Dev1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Anandc,

Just saw your Signature, I have a query, when is Form80 required ?? should it be loaded after CO alloc ??

Thanks


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Dev1 said:


> Hey Anandc,
> 
> Just saw your Signature, I have a query, when is Form80 required ?? should it be loaded after CO alloc ??
> 
> Thanks


Before CO allocation is better, so that if they need it, they don't come back to you later on


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Just heard that a 190 visa has been granted in the other 190 thread(excel is also updated for that applicant), for someone who applied on 6th June, which means 190 June applications are being looked at.. Hopefully 189 June apps shall start getting their focus soon..


----------



## GaneshM (Aug 4, 2014)

anandc said:


> Just heard that a 190 visa has been granted in the other 190 thread(excel is also updated for that applicant), for someone who applied on 6th June, which means 190 June applications are being looked at.. Hopefully 189 June apps shall start getting their focus soon..


189 visa grants for May applicants seems to have come to a complete standstill. We have more and more fellow members from May 2014 coming up and still waiting CO and\or grants.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Add me
i applied 5th june


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lodged on 8th June. No CO allocation yet.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hopes now shifted to week starting on 11th August 2014.
Good luck all.


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Could someone let me know how to get Medicals ?
Wanted details of what and where to get done .
I am in Mumbai.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Raghav1983 said:


> Could someone let me know how to get Medicals ?
> Wanted details of what and where to get done .
> I am in Mumbai.


Once you lodge visa, click on Organize Health Examinations link in ImmiAccount.
Submit the medical declaration. Then you can download medical referral letter with your HAP ID.

Take its print, passport, passport copy, photograph to the nearest hospital.

The list of hospital for Meds in Mumbai are given here:
India

Good luck.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Raghav1983 said:


> Could someone let me know how to get Medicals ?
> Wanted details of what and where to get done .
> I am in Mumbai.


Click on organize health link in your immiaccount to generate hap id. Call up your clinic to take appointment. I had gone to Rele clinic. Its a small place but very organized. My results were uploaded very next day.


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Once you lodge visa, click on Organize Health Examinations link in ImmiAccount.
> Submit the medical declaration. Then you can download medical referral letter with your HAP ID.
> 
> Take its print, passport, passport copy, photograph to the nearest hospital.
> ...


Thanks Buddy !


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Click on organize health link in your immiaccount to generate hap id. Call up your clinic to take appointment. I had gone to Rele clinic. Its a small place but very organized. My results were uploaded very next day.


Thanks will do the same, how much does it cost ?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Raghav1983 said:


> Could someone let me know how to get Medicals ?
> Wanted details of what and where to get done .
> I am in Mumbai.





Raghav1983 said:


> Thanks will do the same, how much does it cost ?


Dont remember exactly but was around 3.5 - 4k


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

any june applicant with Co???

me not


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Just submitted the requested docs to my CO yesterday. The waiting game starts again.


hi Jammu,
I am new to the forum any updates on your case?


regards


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

gopinath1973 said:


> hi Jammu,
> I am new to the forum any updates on your case?
> 
> 
> regards


Hi,

No update yet mate. Still waiting.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

hi
anybody knows DIBP contact number?


----------



## Dev1 (Aug 8, 2014)

gopinath1973 said:


> hi
> anybody knows DIBP contact number?


I think there is only one 131 881... thats the centralized number, am not sure if there is any other.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep... the wait continues! No 189 CO allocations reported today in this group! Hope this week brings in some positive updates!!


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Have a look at this tracker sheet, seems like most of the june 1st week applicants got their grant or at the least have a CO

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18d1OUvt_9wyGxVrUu-12aoo8evhMKwGFHrf2smAaoU4/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

june 20th applicant has even got a grant


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ho do you come to know which team you are assigned to ?? I see most of applicants till june15th got some CO team added on the sheet ..not yet for me..getting worried!!!

Tks,
Eva


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Ho do you come to know which team you are assigned to ?? I see most of applicants till june15th got some CO team added on the sheet ..not yet for me..getting worried!!!
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Hi Mate,

The sheet i shared is not from this forum members, if you browse the previous pages on this thread you will notice that most of june applicants dont have a CO yet. Btw you will only know about CO allocation if they contact you for any additonal docs or if you ring DIBP. 

Regards,
Arun


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

The sheet doesn't specify if the grants / CO allocations are for 189 or 190. I suspect the allocations and grants in the sheet are for 190 sub class. 
Since this thread is primarily for 189 visa applicants I'm relying more on the updates in this group.

Hope things change for the better soon.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

but this silence is deadlyy.. so long no newsss !!!!!!!!!!!!


:-(((


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Venus, 

Refer to the name of the sheet for 189 or 190


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> but this silence is deadlyy.. so long no newsss !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :-(((


Indeed, last 2-3 working days have been very silent.

I see that you applied with OLD ACS format. Do post updates when you hear them.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

*CO-June*

Hello All,

After Expressing interest, I received invitation to apply for 189 class visa on 12 May 2014. Below are the timelines for the activities.

Submitted application : 05 June 2014
Fees paid : 05 June 2014
Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014
Medical on : 28 June 2014
PCC uploaded : 23 July 2014
Form 80 on: 01 August 2014


Any Idea when a CO allocated? Waiting isn't too much fun


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

prashbn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After Expressing interest, I received invitation to apply for 189 class visa on 12 May 2014. Below are the timelines for the activities.
> 
> ...


prashbn, please hang on for a couple more weeks.
Almost everyone on this thread is waiting for updates on CO/Grants.

Keep following this thread, keep posting in. 
Hope that good news is just round the corner.

I guess for early June'14 applicants, things will start moving by 31st August 2014.
It is just a guess. Good luck.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Sleep tight guys. May many of you get the golden mail when you wake up.


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a look at this tracker sheet, seems like most of the june 1st week applicants got their grant or at the least have a CO
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18d1OUvt_9wyGxVrUu-12aoo8evhMKwGFHrf2smAaoU4/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Hello arunm86

From where you got this sheet?


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I am new to the forum.

Does anyone know whether VIC state rejects the EOIs applied with state sponsorship which does not have the minimum experience of 3 years for Software Tester occupation under VISA subclass 190?

Or do they postpone the processing of the EOI for the next financial year?

Please help me out 

Thanks!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

expat1222 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Buddy, perhaps this is not the right thread.

Please try posting here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ow-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-762.html


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Buddy, perhaps this is not the right thread.
> 
> Please try posting here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ow-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-762.html


Will do! Thanks Buddy:thumb:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi.just lodged the visa. can somebody please guide me how to go ahead with medicals.
any link will be very helpful


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Venus,
> 
> Refer to the name of the sheet for 189 or 190


Thanks Arun. I didn't notice the sheet tab name. If we go by the sheet some of us should be getting a CO allocation this week or next.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi.just lodged the visa. can somebody please guide me how to go ahead with medicals.
> any link will be very helpful


Hi - You have a choice either to wait for CO to be assigned and then go for your medicals or to complete them upfront.

If you choose the latter you need to use the health requirements links against each applicant in the eVisa application page. You can print the documents and these would provide you with a HAP Id for each applicant. Use the HAP id and book your appointment with medical test centers authorized by DIBP. They would conduct the health checks and directly send it to DIBP, usually in a week's time.

From my own experience, the steps are straightforward and there is lot of help available too.

Hope this information helps. All the best to you.


----------



## lakki_e (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi DIBP contact number is +611300364613


VISA LODGED: 23-JUN-14|| ALL DOCUMENTS FRONT LOADED|| CO: WAITING||GRANT:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks a ton venus9.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Hello arunm86
> 
> From where you got this sheet?


Hi,

Got it from a Philipines Forum, 
June 2014 Applicant - lodged VISA (189/190) - Page 37 - Skilled - Independent - Pinoy Australia Information Forum


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

*CO*

Still waiting, No NEWS even today!!! 

_______________________________________________________________
IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

"Santy - applied on 22-June-2014 and grant today "

Thanks to gkvithia, Whats happening guys, i think santy applied for 190.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh is it 190 getting grants soon??

so it 1 in every alternate days in the forum :-((

Tks,
Eva





arunm86 said:


> "Santy - applied on 22-June-2014 and grant today "
> 
> Thanks to gkvithia, Whats happening guys, i think santy applied for 190.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Guys, I guess DIBP is waiting for slots to be available from Ministers.
It could be a probable reason behind no grants in past couple days.

May be next week, less hopes on current one.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed.... Going nuts...... I tried reaching them on phone, waited 20 mins on the queue and no response.


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

*Visa loded 6th June and still waiting*

Hi,

I have lodged my visa around 6th June. I uploaded all my documents along with my PCC and medicals (uploaded by fortis) by end of Junel. I have still not been contacted by any CO as of 12th August (close to 9 weeks). Is there something wrong?? 

I have not uploaded form 80. Is that madatory to upload it??

I am from India and is there a number I can contact and find out about the status?

Kindly share your thoughts on this.

Thanks,
Sumanth


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

There are lot many in same boat .. It looks like there is a delay and could be because the delay is due to some back office reasons like , the slots count not available yet or anything of that sort..you can read back through this post and see that from may 15th applicants onwards .. it is less number of people getting the good news.. 

Form 80 is not mandatory in all cases , if you have lot of travel in your life, stayed in couple of countries or if you have a gap in career etc they will ask for it..basically to ensure that they dont miss any of your personal/career history but if your case is simple they may not ask for it .. anyway that wont delay your CO allocation , if CO is getting allocated they will surely ask for your Form 80 if it is required..

Tks,
Eva



sumanthrg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa around 6th June. I uploaded all my documents along with my PCC and medicals (uploaded by fortis) by end of Junel. I have still not been contacted by any CO as of 12th August (close to 9 weeks). Is there something wrong??
> 
> ...


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Hi,

I applied for the visa at the same time still havent got a CO allocated , you can front load form 80.

DIBP contact number is +611300364613

__________________________________________________ _____________
IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant : 



sumanthrg said:


> I have lodged my visa around 6th June. I uploaded all my documents along with my PCC and medicals (uploaded by fortis) by end of Junel. I have still not been contacted by any CO as of 12th August (close to 9 weeks). Is there something wrong??
> 
> I have not uploaded form 80. Is that madatory to upload it??
> 
> ...


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> There are lot many in same boat .. It looks like there is a delay and could be because the delay is due to some back office reasons like , the slots count not available yet or anything of that sort..you can read back through this post and see that from may 15th applicants onwards .. it is less number of people getting the good news..
> 
> Form 80 is not mandatory in all cases , if you have lot of travel in your life, stayed in couple of countries or if you have a gap in career etc they will ask for it..basically to ensure that they dont miss any of your personal/career history but if your case is simple they may not ask for it .. anyway that wont delay your CO allocation , if CO is getting allocated they will surely ask for your Form 80 if it is required..
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Information.. I thought the visa grant will be given within 3 months of visa lodgement. Is that true??


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

sumanthrg said:


> Thank you for the Information.. I thought the visa grant will be given within 3 months of visa lodgement. Is that true??


It is a guideline, not a rule.
Currently 190 is a priority, which should have been in the first place, but due to lack of quota last year, 189 took priority during March till May. Now the floodgates have opened for them, and 189 guys have to wait. So June applicants have to wait till they catch up on 190 + cover some of the 189 backlog from April and May. Hopefully around September, but optimists could expect around end of August. 

Also criteria such as onshore, offshore, low risk, high risk country matters. I have seen people wrongly comparing people living in low risk countries with timelines expectation for themselves, though being a high risk country applicant.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

prashbn said:


> Fingers crossed.... Going nuts...... I tried reaching them on phone, waited 20 mins on the queue and no response.


What number you rang from India that connected you to DIBP?

The two numbers I have 0061 1300 364 613 & 0061 039657 4114 never connects other than announcing that the network you are trying to reach is not reachable?:ballchain:


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

anandc said:


> It is a guideline, not a rule.
> Now the floodgates have opened for them....


Didn't the floodgate for 190 re-open in July under the year 2014-15 programme so why applicants of 189 who logged in May & June are delayed and not assigned a CO yet?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Are we seeing lot of 190 applicants getting grant now a days.. any threads for them which has some grants flowing..in ..just want to see if.. some momentum somewhere.. 

Tks,
Eva


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Tried reaching DIBP on the number +611300364613



aspiring_singh said:


> What number you rang from India that connected you to DIBP?
> 
> The two numbers I have 0061 1300 364 613 & 0061 039657 4114 never connects other than announcing that the network you are trying to reach is not reachable?:ballchain:


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

aspiring_singh said:


> Didn't the floodgate for 190 re-open in July under the year 2014-15 programme so why applicants of 189 who logged in May & June are delayed and not assigned a CO yet?


It opened in July,but at that time the May processing was in progress, June didn’t even start. My statement doesn’t mention that all May guys got CO allocated or grants.So figure accordingly.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Are we seeing lot of 190 applicants getting grant now a days.. any threads for them which has some grants flowing..in ..just want to see if.. some momentum somewhere..
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Search for 190 slow visa progress, you would find the expat thread, also look at the tracking excel for better understanding.

To find better trending data, check for 2013 June applicants timelines in old pages of the 189-190 thread, you would see it's a recurring event for June 189 applicants to have this delay, some of our bro's have been waiting even longer since last year, so let's chill till 189 updates start flying in for offshore applicants who live offshore currently, if you know what I mean


----------



## GaneshM (Aug 4, 2014)

anandc said:


> Search for 190 slow visa progress, you would find the expat thread, also look at the tracking excel for better understanding.
> 
> To find better trending data, check for 2013 June applicants timelines in old pages of the 189-190 thread, you would see it's a recurring event for June 189 applicants to have this delay, some of our bro's have been waiting even longer since last year, so let's chill till 189 updates start flying in for offshore applicants who live offshore currently, if you know what I mean


Hey Anand,

So do you mean this trend was there last year too wherein May,June 189 applicants had to wait for longer ? If yes is there any indication of CO allocation or direct grants ? What was by far the longest waiting period if you have observed the trend in detail ?

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

anandc said:


> It is a guideline, not a rule.
> Currently 190 is a priority, which should have been in the first place, but due to lack of quota last year, 189 took priority during March till May. Now the floodgates have opened for them, and 189 guys have to wait. So June applicants have to wait till they catch up on 190 + cover some of the 189 backlog from April and May. Hopefully around September, but optimists could expect around end of August.
> 
> Also criteria such as onshore, offshore, low risk, high risk country matters. I have seen people wrongly comparing people living in low risk countries with timelines expectation for themselves, though being a high risk country applicant.


Thanks you so much for this information! I appreciate your help!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

thats what I feel now !!





GaneshM said:


> Hey Anand,
> 
> So do you mean this trend was there last year too wherein May,June 189 applicants had to wait for longer ? If yes is there any indication of CO allocation or direct grants ? What was by far the longest waiting period if you have observed the trend in detail ?
> 
> ...


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

GaneshM said:


> Hey Anand,
> 
> So do you mean this trend was there last year too wherein May,June 189 applicants had to wait for longer ? If yes is there any indication of CO allocation or direct grants ? What was by far the longest waiting period if you have observed the trend in detail ?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there is no tracking excel but I saw three June applicants getting CO /grants in first week of September, before which they were all cribbing about the slow progress on 189.look at pages around 2030 in that thread


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Guys I am just postulating based on what I see and make of it, sincerely wish the trend restarts sooner for you guys, as that would eventually mean that I can expect them to start looking at mine.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

anandc said:


> Guys I am just postulating based on what I see and make of it, sincerely wish the trend restarts sooner for you guys, as that would eventually mean that I can expect them to start looking at mine.


Yes, I also hope for same. 

After all old 190 cases from march and April gets cleared, all priority 3 - 190 applications following them are decisioned upon well within timelines , then the grants for 189 priority 4 should follow as soon as possible. 

Wishing everyone one all the best. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Good Night guys, lets hope some positive news for tomorrow....


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

anandc said:


> Unfortunately there is no tracking excel but I saw three June applicants getting CO /grants in first week of September, before which they were all cribbing about the slow progress on 189.look at pages around 2030 in that thread


Hi anandc, I checked from page no 2030 till 2034 , what I can concluded is that 189 people were getting grant with an average of 2 and 1/2 months. But this time waiting time for most of 189 is getting more than that.
I also checked in pomoz forum in June 2014 189 thread this story is repeated there also.
So meanwhile we have to just wait and wait....:ranger:


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

arjunsydney said:


> Hi anandc, I checked from page no 2030 till 2034 , what I can concluded is that 189 people were getting grant with an average of 2 and 1/2 months. But this time waiting time for most of 189 is getting more than that.
> I also checked in pomoz forum in June 2014 189 thread this story is repeated there also.
> So meanwhile we have to just wait and wait....:ranger:


Check for those who are offshore who stay offshore (not the others), June ones came in 1st week of September,and that is more than the usual 2-2.5 months, pomsinoz is for UK guys,wrong comparison to look at. and look at the 189s not the SS(190).

Anyways everyone can do their own stat analysis, meanwhile we can just wait and watch.wish vry1 gets it soon enough


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,

thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.

processed by team 23 adelaide

DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## Dev1 (Aug 8, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> ...


Congrats gkvithia


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Congrats...



gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> ...


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh wooow !!! I think this means the grants have begun !!! Many congrats to you for getting a direct grant ! Hope this really does mean the process is escalating now ? What do the rest of you think.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> ...


Direct Grant - That's awesome!! congratulations to you and your family! Welcome to Oz!!


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

anamina said:


> Oh wooow !!! I think this means the grants have begun !!! Many congrats to you for getting a direct grant ! Hope this really does mean the process is escalating now ? What do the rest of you think.


There certainly is some progress Anamina. But GKVITHIA's was a 190 application!
Hope things get better from here on!


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Ooh! No wonder ! And here I was jumping up and down thinking finally a June 189er gets a grant ! Well, in any case I hope it happens soon for us as well.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

There are cpl of 189ers from mid may who have got grants today, in the main thread, June yet to start.


----------



## Its_f3r (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi everyone!!
I lodged my 189 visa on 25th June!!
Havent heard anything from immi since then :sad:






IELTS: L 8.5, W 8.0, S 7, R 7 | Positive CPA: 03.06.14| EOI Logged:03.06.14 | Invite: 23.06.2014| Visa Logged: 25.06.14| CO: | Direct Grant :


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Its_f3r said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I lodged my 189 visa on 25th June!!
> Havent heard anything from immi since then :sad:
> 
> IELTS: L 8.5, W 8.0, S 7, R 7 | Positive CPA: 03.06.14| EOI Logged:03.06.14 | Invite: 23.06.2014| Visa Logged: 25.06.14| CO: | Direct Grant :


There are people from May batch waiting. Have patience.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

One more from the June batch waiting for a CO..

My Form 80 is yet to be uploaded and my medicals and Kuwait PCC are still pending. I need the CO assignment to proceed with these 2 steps..

Hopefully we see some progress now.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250

Guys, to mitigate your anxiety see this from last year, hope this gives you some idea of when you can expect a CO or a grant


----------



## lakki_e (Apr 25, 2014)

aspiring_singh said:


> What number you rang from India that connected you to DIBP?
> 
> The two numbers I have 0061 1300 364 613 & 0061 039657 4114 never connects other than announcing that the network you are trying to reach is not reachable?:ballchain:



Please try +611300364613.You will get the line but long wait after that.
If unlucky line get disconnected.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Friends 

Finally finally finally received Grant Letter from dibp.
Its a direct grant.
Thanks God and all of you wonderful friends for timely help and support and guidance.
Applied visa on 20th May 2014. Grant - 14th Aug 2014.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

mayindia said:


> Friends
> 
> Finally finally finally received Grant Letter from dibp.
> Its a direct grant.
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi..how do i know if the hospital has uploaded the medical reports to the immigration department..how many days does it normally take for the same to be reflected in the visa status page.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..how do i know if the hospital has uploaded the medical reports to the immigration department..how many days does it normally take for the same to be reflected in the visa status page.


Amit has replied you on another thread


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Friends
> 
> Finally finally finally received Grant Letter from dibp.
> Its a direct grant.
> ...


Hi.. Congratulations.. Is your visa 190 or 189? I had lodged my visa on 6th June. So hopefully we should get it in 1st week of sept right?

Thanks,
Sumanth


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

mayindia said:


> Friends
> 
> Finally finally finally received Grant Letter from dibp.
> Its a direct grant.
> ...


mayindia, congratulations.

You are a 189 or 190 applicant ??


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi.. Congratulations.. Is your visa 190 or 189? I had lodged my visa on 6th June. So hopefully we should get it in 1st week of sept right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumanth


My hubby applied for 189 on 20th may 2014 and we got grant today I.e. 14th august 2014.
Its a real Independence Day indeed as 15th August approaching 

As far as last few threads in this group and trend is concerned currently dibp is taking care of all visas applied at the end of may 2014.
But for sure they wld grant within 3 months as per their deadline. Hope you have front loaded all documents online wid Pcc and Medicals. If the case is simple and easy and all docs proper then they might grant directly.
If yes then you can expect anytime on or before 1st week of sept 2014.
All the best. ...


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Looking at the trend of 189, the May'14 applicants are getting cleared.

Second interesting point is the DIBP is meeting 3 months deadline.
If you see the people who lodged in May'14 and near to 3 months completion are getting grants.

June'14 people would need to wait for last week of August'14 or early September'14.

Nights are becoming sleepless.

Good luck folks.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> mayindia, congratulations.
> 
> You are a 189 or 190 applicant ??


Its 189... we got within 3 months from date of visa application .
Frontloaded all documents including Pcc and Medicals except form80.
Yesterday I was just in phase of preparing form 80 to frontload same and today we got Grant.
Morning 10 AM golden email of grant arrived fron GSM Team 20.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Friends
> 
> Finally finally finally received Grant Letter from dibp.
> Its a direct grant.
> ...


Congratulations! The direct grants are growing!! Good omen!


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Its 189... we got within 3 months from date of visa application .
> Frontloaded all documents including Pcc and Medicals except form80.
> Yesterday I was just in phase of preparing form 80 to frontload same and today we got Grant.
> Morning 10 AM golden email of grant arrived fron GSM Team 20.


Brilliant news !!! Many congratulations ! What a great way to celebrate I dependence day  good luck !! Feels like June applicants are close to a decision !


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

anamina said:


> Brilliant news !!! Many congratulations ! What a great way to celebrate I dependence day  good luck !! Feels like June applicants are close to a decision !


Thanks anamina. Yes it is indeed  
Thanks all for wishes and regards


----------



## Dev1 (Aug 8, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Friends
> 
> Finally finally finally received Grant Letter from dibp.
> Its a direct grant.
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Dev1 said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks Dev1..


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Congratulations MayIndia!!!


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Friends
> 
> Finally finally finally received Grant Letter from dibp.
> Its a direct grant.
> ...


Many congrats!!  :rockon:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi..please help
the colleague who signed my statutory declaration for ACS is no longer working with the firm..is it okay if i submit the same staturory declaration to dibp, or should i get a new one?
kindly suggest


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

In my opinion you should get a new one with his updated details. Other content of the letter should not be modified.


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Thanks anamina. Yes it is indeed
> Thanks all for wishes and regards


Congrats Mayindia

Just want to ask you ,did DBIB considered all exp as you stated or DBIB went ahead with ACS metioned experience i mean after met date in ACS letter.


----------



## Dave H (May 27, 2014)

A quick question... How does one know when a CO has been assigned?


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

Dave H said:


> A quick question... How does one know when a CO has been assigned?


We can't know unless they need additional documents from us. On a off chance, if you call in to DIBP they tell you if a CO has been assigned. 

Personally I would prefer not knowing and just wish that I get direct grant.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dave H said:


> A quick question... How does one know when a CO has been assigned?


Hi Dave - 

Once assigned CO reviews the document evidence uploaded and writes to the applicant if any further clarifications / additional documents are required. If all the documents are uploaded and CO is satisfied, you may get a direct grant without any contact by CO. 

Applicants do have a choice of calling up DIBP helpline and ask if a CO has been allocated. The customer service agents have more detailed information than the applicants. A word of caution though - the helpline wait times vary between 30-45 min.

Cheers


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Morning guys any good news?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Morning guys any good news?


Mind updating the timeline, please?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Right, finally I have the first contact from CO yesterday and has requested for additional docs...lets hope for the best


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant : 



austrailadream said:


> Mind updating the timeline, please?


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Guys one more doubt, I stayed in UK close to ten months, do I need to a get a pcc from UK as well?

IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant :


----------



## Dev1 (Aug 8, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Guys one more doubt, I stayed in UK close to ten months, do I need to a get a pcc from UK as well?
> 
> IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant :


I think the threshold is 12 months, if you stayed more than 12, you require a PCC.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Right, finally I have the first contact from CO yesterday and has requested for additional docs...lets hope for the best


What additional docs were requested?


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Dev1, That's what I read as we'll. Let me wait and see.



Dev1 said:


> I think the threshold is 12 months, if you stayed more than 12, you require a PCC.





IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant :


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Guys one more doubt, I stayed in UK close to ten months, do I need to a get a pcc from UK as well?
> 
> IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant :


I think PCC is required for any stay more than 6 months. Maybe worthwhile to get your UK PCC as well so as not delay your process. And these PCC's may take some time too - so better be ahead of the game. I know for sure the FBI clearance sometimes takes months!

Cheers


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

venus9 said:


> I think PCC is required for any stay more than 6 months. Maybe worthwhile to get your UK PCC as well so as not delay your process. And these PCC's may take some time too - so better be ahead of the game. I know for sure the FBI clearance sometimes takes months!
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 

Pcc is required if stay in any country is 12 months or more. 

If the stay is less than 12 months the no need for wasting time and energy. Sit back and enjoy the ride. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Thank you both, will wait for CO and we will see.


DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pcc is required if stay in any country is 12 months or more.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

Dear All/ Seniors, 

I have lodged Visa Application online for sub class 189 on 04th July ,2014.... I have uploaded all the documents ( Including Medical and PCC for India & USA) upfront. Any Idea how are the time lines?

Thx,


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

EA ASSESSMENT COMPLETED: 23-DEC-14||IELTS (11-Nov-13) W 7, R 7, L 8 , S 8, OVERALL 7.5|| EOI SUBMITTED: 23-MAY-14|| EOI INVITE (65 points): 26-MAY-14||PCC USA MARCH 2014 ||PCC India May 2014 ||MEDICAL 29 JUNE 2014||VISA LODGED: 04-JULY14|| ALL DOCUMENTS FRONT LOADED INCLUDING FORM 80 || CO: WAITING||GRANT:WAITING


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Dear All/ Seniors,
> 
> I have lodged Visa Application online for sub class 189 on 04th July ,2014.... I have uploaded all the documents ( Including Medical and PCC for India & USA) upfront. Any Idea how are the time lines?
> 
> Thx,


Hi Ashok,

The current timeline trend is about 3 months for 189 visas. Many May visa applicants received their grants this week.

Anyway, to double guess a visa grant timeline is foolish. I know of applicants who got their grants in 4-6 weeks during Apr, May this year.

Cheers


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Currently the processing seems to be taking 3 months time. People who have submitted by May end are being processed at the moment and are getting grants.


ashokmulchandani said:


> EA ASSESSMENT COMPLETED: 23-DEC-14||IELTS (11-Nov-13) W 7, R 7, L 8 , S 8, OVERALL 7.5|| EOI SUBMITTED: 23-MAY-14|| EOI INVITE (65 points): 26-MAY-14||PCC USA MARCH 2014 ||PCC India May 2014 ||MEDICAL 29 JUNE 2014||VISA LODGED: 04-JULY14|| ALL DOCUMENTS FRONT LOADED INCLUDING FORM 80 || CO: WAITING||GRANT:WAITING



IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant :


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Currently the processing seems to be taking 3 months time. People who have submitted by May end are being processed at the moment and are getting grants.
> 
> 
> IELTS RWSL(7) / EOI 12-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 05 June 2014 / Fees paid : 05 June 2014 / Document uploaded : 08 Jun 2014 /Medical : 28 June 2014 / PCC : 23 July 2014 / Form 80: 01 August 2014/ CO allocation and Grant :


Thanks Prashbn , 

I have enetred the my inof in th evisa tracker...i located in the same forum...

do you suggest to go by those timeline mentioned in Visa Tracker


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Venus9 can you comment on his query. 

Another thing I observed is you timeline is you have done medicals even before lodging visa, how did you manage to get your HAPID?



ashokmulchandani said:


> Thanks Prashbn ,
> 
> I have enetred the my inof in th evisa tracker...i located in the same forum...
> 
> do you suggest to go by those timeline mentioned in Visa Tracker


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Venus9 can you comment on his query.
> 
> Another thing I observed is you timeline is you have done medicals even before lodging visa, how did you manage to get your HAPID?


Umm .. I take the VISA tracker with a pinch of salt, as it is an open document with no real controls. It can at best be a guide. And also there are so many applicants who have not updated their details in the sheet.

Cheers


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Venus9 can you comment on his query.
> 
> Another thing I observed is you timeline is you have done medicals even before lodging visa, how did you manage to get your HAPID?


Hi Venus9,

eMedical Client shall give your referral letter and HAP ID's are located on the Right top Side of the Referral Letter page.


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Umm .. I take the VISA tracker with a pinch of salt, as it is an open document with no real controls. It can at best be a guide. And also there are so many applicants who have not updated their details in the sheet.
> 
> Cheers


Yes I guess It's true!.

Did you guys try calling DIBP in the event CO is not assigned even after 5 weeks of application submission

Please suggest

Thx


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Yes I guess It's true!.
> 
> Did you guys try calling DIBP in the event CO is not assigned even after 5 weeks of application submission
> 
> ...


The average time taken for 189 visa is 3 months. I have read seniors asking other to wait at least 90 days before contacting DIBP. 
Happy Independence day folks.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Silly question guys but how can I put up a signature. Can't seem to figure it out. And since I'm posting here often it's time I put up one


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

anamina said:


> Silly question guys but how can I put up a signature. Can't seem to figure it out. And since I'm posting here often it's time I put up one


I figured it out only a few days ago. Here you go Quick links ->Edit Signature.

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Yes I guess It's true!.
> 
> Did you guys try calling DIBP in the event CO is not assigned even after 5 weeks of application submission
> 
> ...


I did try after 6 weeks. After 45 minutes of holding the line the customer service agent politely asked me to have patience!! It was a free call for me so it was Ok, but from overseas it can be quite an expensive call.

Cheers


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Ashok,
> 
> The current timeline trend is about 3 months for 189 visas. Many May visa applicants received their grants this week.
> 
> ...


Looks Like DIPB is using all three months to grant a visa


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Not much 189 grants today. Hoping to see few June'14 grants towards end of next week.

Looks like DIBP must have completed the May'14 applicants.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Not much 189 grants today. Hoping to see few June'14 grants towards end of next week.
> 
> Looks like DIBP must have completed the May'14 applicants.


Australian Immigration became over 30% more effective thanks to analytics | Articles | FutureGov - Transforming Government | Education | Healthcare

Australian immigration using data analytics to profile passengers.... May be one exist within the immigration processing eco-system which stacks the applications according to parameters set...that could be the answer why grants are not in sequential order


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

fingers crossed !


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Looks Like DIPB is using all three months to grant a visa


Yes u r right ashok. As per Dibp notified timelines and highlighted on their website they require minimum 90 days to grant visa from date of visa application. They prefer candidates calling them only once 3 months completed frm visa application and no reply / communication received from their end.
Its not necessary that in every case CO is allocated.
As i have posted earlier too in sae blog In case if your application simple and you have front loaded all documents online then you might get direct grant without CO allocation. This might happen any time before conpletion of 3 mths frm date of visa app.
If in case and documents missing or not clear or case is bit tricky then CO allocated and they request additional docs. This activity is bit time consuming and might delay grant frm few days or weeks as CO replies in like once a week normally. Therefore it is suggested to front load all documents in advance.

Also how do you come to know if you have been allocated a CO:
1. Registered email id gets and email from auss immi dept. Subject matter of email contains:
TRN numbr of your visa app. CO full name and your name as per visa app with visa sub class applied for.

2. You can login in online dibp immig portal and check View Correspondence section for any updates from Dibp or CO.

3. If you case if under scruitny and ready for grant then all Attach Document links from online dibp application portal for your visa app will be removed. Meaning no additional documents required in normal cases.

Hope above helps.

All the best.


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Yes u r right ashok. As per Dibp notified timelines and highlighted on their website they require minimum 90 days to grant visa from date of visa application. They prefer candidates calling them only once 3 months completed frm visa application and no reply / communication received from their end.
> Its not necessary that in every case CO is allocated.
> As i have posted earlier too in sae blog In case if your application simple and you have front loaded all documents online then you might get direct grant without CO allocation. This might happen any time before conpletion of 3 mths frm date of visa app.
> If in case and documents missing or not clear or case is bit tricky then CO allocated and they request additional docs. This activity is bit time consuming and might delay grant frm few days or weeks as CO replies in like once a week normally. Therefore it is suggested to front load all documents in advance.
> ...


Thanks and as you have said once case is under scrutiny the links to attach the document become inactive ,and incase additional docs are requested by Case officer/Team is it going to be shared through email or they reactivate the attach Documents link?


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi.... 
I APPLIED ON JUNE 28.NO CO YET.
I HAVE OTHER QUESTIONS AS WELL...


Q.1-WHAT ARE THE JOB PROSPECTUS FOR 189-263111 (NETWORK ENGINEER)?
Q.2-WHICH STATE SHOULD I MIGRATE FOR MAXIMUM JOB OPPORTUNITIES?


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

My telime is as below:

ACS:21 JAN 2014 | IELTS:05th APR- 7-BANDS (R-9,L-8,S-7.5,W-7)| EOI:30 APR 189-(60 PTS) | INVITATION:26 MAY | PCC:29 MAY ME & WIFE | VISA APPLICATION:28 JUNE 2014| MEDICAL: 07 JULY FOR ME,WIFE & KID[/QUOTE]


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

:whoo:


GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> My telime is as below:
> 
> ACS:21 JAN 2014 | IELTS:05th APR- 7-BANDS (R-9,L-8,S-7.5,W-7)| EOI:30 APR 189-(60 PTS) | INVITATION:26 MAY | PCC:29 MAY ME & WIFE | VISA APPLICATION:28 JUNE 2014| MEDICAL: 07 JULY FOR ME,WIFE & KID


[/QUOTE]


Please put your timelines in your signatures section using below link

Quick links -> edit signatures


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi....
> I APPLIED ON JUNE 28.NO CO YET.
> I HAVE OTHER QUESTIONS AS WELL...
> 
> ...


2. Generally, good locations for ICT are Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot for ur guidance.... I will put the timeline in sig. Really didn't knew abt it


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Thanks and as you have said once case is under scrutiny the links to attach the document become inactive ,and incase additional docs are requested by Case officer/Team is it going to be shared through email or they reactivate the attach Documents link?


Hi Ashok,

If only the case Is fnalised and ready for grant then doc upload links would get inactive otherwise in case extra additional docs required then you would b allocated with CO which would b notified via email to ur registered email id.


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

I lodged mine on June 6 and am still waiting! Frontloaded all docs


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

shisman said:


> I lodged mine on June 6 and am still waiting! Frontloaded all docs


Lets hope the June applicants get some news this week


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Lets hope the June applicants get some news this week


I hv lodged my visa pplication on June 30. Yet to get response.............


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Lets hope the June applicants get some news this week


Good luck to all JUNE applicants, i wish maximum applicant could get grant letters in upcoming week.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

mah said:


> Good luck to all JUNE applicants, i wish maximum applicant could get grant letters in upcoming week.


All the best everyone. Hopefully the time of June applicants comes now.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

A new week means new hope. Hope that we can finally get the much awaited and well deserved GOLDEN MAIL. Good luck to all June applicants! 

Cheers!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> All the best everyone. Hopefully the time of June applicants comes now.


mate, why are you waiting for medical/pcc ?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> A new week means new hope. Hope that we can finally get the much awaited and well deserved GOLDEN MAIL. Good luck to all June applicants!
> 
> Cheers!


Looks like you are the front runner among June applicants with the CO already allocated and MO in contact. Good luck. Mine will be after your batch of the folks get finalized. 

I have completed 8 weeks and per DIBP for a CO it is somewhere in between 6-8 weeks. Not sure they keep their word, it is time for them to convince us that they really do. :amen:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Looks like you are the front runner among June applicants with the CO already allocated and MO in contact. Good luck. Mine will be after your batch of the folks get finalized.
> 
> I have completed 8 weeks and per DIBP for a CO it is somewhere in between 6-8 weeks. Not sure they keep their word, it is time for them to convince us that they really do. :amen:


Nowadays I heard its min 10 weeks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

I lodged on 7 June still no CO.


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

*489*



sevnik0202 said:


> I lodged on 7 June still no CO.


I submitted 3rd of june but no news , When I call DIBP got info that my Case has been allocated to Assesment team


----------



## Roy001 (Aug 12, 2014)

Pang said:


> I submitted 3rd of june but no news , When I call DIBP got info that my Case has been allocated to Assesment team


Mate , which team is your case allocated to?. I lodged on 30th June. When I called they said that My application is not yet assigned to any team yet. Though they saaid that the application is in Adelaide queue.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so anxious and nervous and frustrated can't wait any longer and I'm from a High risk country as it is, but I hope that doesn't effect my time lines or I'm going to give up on this process !!! Really hoping things speed along this week !! Best of luck to all of us !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Any grants today?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just got news from DIBP that my file has been allocated a case officer today, don't have his initials yet but from team 23 adelaide, Will update as soon as i have more info. 

There is applicant from another forum applied on 13th June 2014 and got his grant today.


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

*489*



Roy001 said:


> Mate , which team is your case allocated to?. I lodged on 30th June. When I called they said that My application is not yet assigned to any team yet. Though they saaid that the application is in Adelaide queue.



Team 4 - it was allocated on 30/07 but no contact via CO. Waiting desperately


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got news from DIBP that my file has been allocated a case officer today, don't have his initials yet but from team 23 adelaide, Will update as soon as i have more info.
> 
> There is applicant from another forum applied on 13th June 2014 and got his grant today.


could you share your timeime with us mate.

thanks


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got news from DIBP that my file has been allocated a case officer today, don't have his initials yet but from team 23 adelaide, Will update as soon as i have more info.
> 
> There is applicant from another forum applied on 13th June 2014 and got his grant today.


share your time line please !!


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys

anyone who has got a grant and planning to travel auss by september end.
Pls keep us posted.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got news from DIBP that my file has been allocated a case officer today, don't have his initials yet but from team 23 adelaide, Will update as soon as i have more info


What do you mean by got news. Did they mail you or you got to know when you called.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

amitferns said:


> What do you mean by got news. Did they mail you or you got to know when you called.



I called them up mate.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

anamina said:


> share your time line please !!


Hi anamina,

Just updated my timelines.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi anamina,
> 
> Just updated my timelines.


And you are an Onshore Applicant ( from your previous post, correct me if wrong)


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi anamina,
> 
> Just updated my timelines.




Oh just realized you're an onshore applicant . Is that so ? According to my knowledge stuff moves around faster for onshore applicants! Good luck !


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi folks, Let me share my timeline as in my signature.

Wish you all the best


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear all,

Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).

Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.


I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.

All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got news from DIBP that my file has been allocated a case officer today, don't have his initials yet but from team 23 adelaide, Will update as soon as i have more info.
> 
> There is applicant from another forum applied on 13th June 2014 and got his grant today.


what number did you reach them on? I need to dial from India, can you publish the complete number.


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).
> 
> ...


Congratulation mate! it is pretty quick and good luck with your life ahead in OZ


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Congratulaions!!!*



wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).
> 
> ...


Congrats Wingzee!!! May god fulfill all your desires in AU


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Congrats Wingzee!!! May god fulfill all your desires in AU


Congratulations Wingzee.
My husband too got visa grant for subclass 189 on 14th August (last week) and my app was as dependant spouse (approved).
Pl let me knw when are you planning to move to australia. Our IED is also May 2015. We are planning to fly this end of sept depending upon availability of flight reservations. 
You can PM me pls if v can discuss further.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got news from DIBP that my file has been allocated a case officer today, don't have his initials yet but from team 23 adelaide, Will update as soon as i have more info.
> 
> There is applicant from another forum applied on 13th June 2014 and got his grant today.


arunm86, do you mind sharing the number please??


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Congratulations Wingzee.
> My husband too got visa grant for subclass 189 on 14th August (last week) and my app was as dependant spouse (approved).
> Pl let me knw when are you planning to move to australia. Our IED is also May 2015. We are planning to fly this end of sept depending upon availability of flight reservations.
> You can PM me pls if v can discuss further.


congrats guys. I am dreaming of my grant. Share your timeline please.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).
> 
> ...



Congratulations Wingzee.
My husband too got visa grant for subclass 189 on 14th August (last week) and my app was as dependant spouse (approved).
Pl let me knw when are you planning to move to australia. Our IED is also May 2015. We are planning to fly this end of sept depending upon availability of flight reservations. 
You can PM me pls if v can discuss further.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).
> 
> ...


Congrats wingzee....God Bless... May God grant you all that you desire in life....


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you apply for 189 or 190?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> arunm86, do you mind sharing the number please??


Hi australiadream, 

its +61131881, the best time to call is around 12noon AEST. Less wait time, average wait time is 45 mins to 1hr


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

anamina said:


> Oh just realized you're an onshore applicant . Is that so ? According to my knowledge stuff moves around faster for onshore applicants! Good luck !


Yes Anamina, I'm onshore applicant. I don't think it makes a difference


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

vip said:


> what number did you reach them on? I need to dial from India, can you publish the complete number.


Hi mate, 

See my previous post for Australiadream


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

Hello,

Joined the thread. Lodged visa on June 20. Front loaded all documents including PCC, Medicals (self and dependents). Waiting for grant.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Joined the thread. Lodged visa on June 20. Front loaded all documents including PCC, Medicals (self and dependents). Waiting for grant.


Hello...Archana Pavan..... all of us are sailing in the same boat......God Bless us all....


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> mate, why are you waiting for medical/pcc ?


I've got the medicals done recently and waiting for the results to upload. That will be done soon. Will then apply for PCC for both US and India. Thats gonna take around a month or so. Seeing the timelines it looks like CO allocation wont happen before mid of September.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Looks like you applied on June 29th. That was a quick one. I'm just a day behind you.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Lodged visa on June 5th still waiting. No clue when am going to get the good News.


abhifirewall said:


> Congrats!! Looks like you applied on June 29th. That was a quick one. I'm just a day behind you.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

prashbn said:


> Lodged visa on June 5th still waiting. No clue when am going to get the good News.


Lets just hope we get our good news this week. Cant bear to wait any longer


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it would be September in which they would start looking at any June Indian offshore 189 applicants. 
Hopefully things will start sooner though,but the amount pending from March, April and May on 189 plus the load on 190 is unusually large, just for the tracking excel. I am sure the actual number would be even higher than what this forum tracks. Unless they have a magic wand... Which they haven't hitherto used.... it's already 2 weeks slower than last year's trend.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Sailing in de same boat, waiting patiently is a difficult thing


amitferns said:


> Lets just hope we get our good news this week. Cant bear to wait any longer


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Morning Guys, Any good NEWS?


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi All,

At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa 

Thank you all for your support!!

Regards,
Sumanth


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


Congrats sumanthrg. Please share your other timelines. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


Congrats Sumanth. That is good news for the June applicants.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


Congrats Sumanth...ray of hope


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

*Congrats!!*



sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

arjunsydney said:


> Congrats sumanthrg. Please share your other timelines. Enjoy the moment.


Thanks Arjun 

Here are my timelines -

EOI Lodged - May 29th
Invite Recieved - June 6th
Visa Lodged - June 6th
Medicals - June 15th
PCC - June 22nd
CO - No contact, Direct Grant
Grant Recieved - 19th August (10 weeks from lodgement date)

Thanks,
Sumanth


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi australiadream,
> 
> its +61131881, the best time to call is around 12noon AEST. Less wait time, average wait time is 45 mins to 1hr



Cheers. Will try my luck this week.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


congratz mate


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sumanthrg said:


> Thanks Arjun
> 
> Here are my timelines -
> 
> ...


Is it 189 or 190


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Is it 189 or 190


Its 189 visa


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Congrats Mate, I submitted on the same time yet to receive any information. my total points is 60. hope i hear something good soon.



sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Best of Luck !!*

Hi..

I am new here.. Below are my details.. What do you guys think ?? How long should it take for me to get it ?? I am an onshore applicant..

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 CO - :fingers crossed: Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

prashbn said:


> Congrats Mate, I submitted on the same time yet to receive any information. my total points is 60. hope i hear something good soon.


I wish the system was a little more transparent. It would have reduced some anxiety and also would have reduced the no. Of calls to their call centre. Just cant put my mind onto anything else.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

sumanthrg said:


> Thanks Arjun
> 
> Here are my timelines -
> 
> ...


Congrats. What ANZSCO code and is it 189 or 190?


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Congrats Mate, I submitted on the same time yet to receive any information. my total points is 60. hope i hear something good soon.


Thanks alot  Don't worry!! if you have front loaded all the documents then you will be getting a direct grant soon


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


Congrats sumanthrg!! Wish you all the best!

What is your ANZSCO code? I lodged mine 3 days before you on 3rd June, but still no news... :sad: :sad:


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Congrats. What ANZSCO code and is it 189 or 190?


Hi it is 189 and ANZSCO code is 233511 - Industrial Engineer


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


Congrats Sumanth and all the very best to You and your family!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi australiadream,
> 
> its +61131881, the best time to call is around 12noon AEST. Less wait time, average wait time is 45 mins to 1hr


:-(

Did wait for over an hour but no response. They served me all those information related to immigration with some music intermittently. Finally gave up.


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

sumanthrg said:


> Thanks Arjun
> 
> Here are my timelines -
> 
> ...


Hi Sumanth congrats..good to hear and happy for you.

Could you tell me how many points you claimed..just want to know are they calling point wise...Also the experience you claimed is it as per ACS letter or you full experience..


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last when I woke up this morning I recieved thew GOLDEN Email from Team Adelaide  I lodged my visa on June 6th and I got it today. So the June applicants will be getting it shortly. I wish everyone all the best and loads of success for your visa
> 
> ...


Congrats Sumanth... so happy for you... God Bless.... and Best of luck...


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree.. lot of work pending this week ..  

tks,
Eva




amitferns said:


> I wish the system was a little more transparent. It would have reduced some anxiety and also would have reduced the no. Of calls to their call centre. Just cant put my mind onto anything else.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

yeah, patience is really key in Life, I am getting to understand it now....



amitferns said:


> I wish the system was a little more transparent. It would have reduced some anxiety and also would have reduced the no. Of calls to their call centre. Just cant put my mind onto anything else.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Front loaded all the required document that i am aware of till now.


sumanthrg said:


> Thanks alot  Don't worry!! if you have front loaded all the documents then you will be getting a direct grant soon


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I wish the system was a little more transparent. It would have reduced some anxiety and also would have reduced the no. Of calls to their call centre. Just cant put my mind onto anything else.


Honestly! I lodged on 23 May, 189 visa 65 pts 261111 code. Still waiting. Should I wait till Aug 23 (3 mth completion) & then call 'em up? Please advise! Also, are there people who have applied in May and waiting. Many thanks


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

applied on june 20th....still waiting....engeeniring technologist 60 points 189


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Honestly! I lodged on 23 May, 189 visa 65 pts 261111 code. Still waiting. Should I wait till Aug 23 (3 mth completion) & then call 'em up? Please advise! Also, are there people who have applied in May and waiting. Many thanks


If I were you, I would have done so. Though it has been only 2 months for my application since the lodgement, I am still trying to call them up to get an update. Yours is way ahead of me. 

I thought DIBP was pretty much done with the May folks and we can see the June folks are already getting the grants. Why yours got stuck then? You from high risk region? Do you have CO yet? Share you timeline if you do not mind.


----------



## sumanthrg (Aug 12, 2014)

NKF said:


> Hi Sumanth congrats..good to hear and happy for you.
> 
> Could you tell me how many points you claimed..just want to know are they calling point wise...Also the experience you claimed is it as per ACS letter or you full experience..


Hi, Thanks alot!!

I claimed for 60 points and I got my experience verified through Engineers Australia as I got my visa for the Nominated occupation - Industrial Engineer. I am assuming there are not many people in my category and hence mine was reviewed sooner. 

Anyways, I hope all of you get your grants soon!! I am sure the June applicants will get the visa within a week or two.

Thanks,
Sumanth


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Honestly! I lodged on 23 May, 189 visa 65 pts 261111 code. Still waiting. Should I wait till Aug 23 (3 mth completion) & then call 'em up? Please advise! Also, are there people who have applied in May and waiting. Many thanks


i would say wait for 3 months... they have set deadlines for some reason... why everyone of us is calling them again and again for updates... probably that's why genuine callers get irate response from DIBP.


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> If I were you, I would have done so. Though it has been only 2 months for my application since the lodgement, I am still trying to call them up to get an update. Yours is way ahead of me.
> 
> I thought DIBP was pretty much done with the May folks and we can see the June folks are already getting the grants. Why yours got stuck then? You from high risk region? Do you have CO yet? Share you timeline if you do not mind.


ANZSCO - 261111
ACS applied - July 2013
IELTS 7 each - Oct 2013
EOI 65 pts - Nov 2013
Visa invite - Mar 2014
Visa applied - 23 May 2014
CO allocated & additional docs - 20 Jun 2014
Awaiting GRANT![/QUOTE]

Wondering if grants are subjected to job opportunities as well. 261111 is on Occupation ceiling. Fingers crossed!


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

sumanthrg said:


> Hi, Thanks alot!!
> 
> I claimed for 60 points and I got my experience verified through Engineers Australia as I got my visa for the Nominated occupation - Industrial Engineer. I am assuming there are not many people in my category and hence mine was reviewed sooner.
> 
> ...


Superb..So Engineers Australia did they dedcuted any exp from the total you claimed or you claimed the exact exp you have...


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

wingzee said:


> Just gotten my golden email this morning!



Congrats Wingzee! I'm a 221213 too...

I'm not claiming any points for work ex btw, since I held Certificate of Practice as a CA for only 11 months. Hoping that's not a problem..


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

I created my login yesterday as my agent was the one who filed and when I logged in today it says "Processing" after clicking the reference no. - against each of the family members name including mine. Does that mean that they are reviewing my application?

Regards

Shisman


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

As most of the 189-May'14 applicants have been cleared by DIBP, this June'14 thread has become very alive and posts are pouring in. Good luck guys.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

shisman said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I created my login yesterday as my agent was the one who filed and when I logged in today it says "Processing" after clicking the reference no. - against each of the family members name including mine. Does that mean that they are reviewing my application?
> 
> ...


It will be like that till you get your grant


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

shisman said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I created my login yesterday as my agent was the one who filed and when I logged in today it says "Processing" after clicking the reference no. - against each of the family members name including mine. Does that mean that they are reviewing my application?
> 
> ...


NO dear. That does say NOTHING. It shows so even right after you lodge your application. As I have seen others here saying that it changes to FINALISED once you get the grant.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> ANZSCO - 261111
> ACS applied - July 2013
> IELTS 7 each - Oct 2013
> EOI 65 pts - Nov 2013
> ...


Wondering if grants are subjected to job opportunities as well. 261111 is on Occupation ceiling. Fingers crossed![/QUOTE]

I see. You have the CO already. S/he has not come back to you after 20 Jun which is already almost 2 months. It is weird why it is being held for this long or s/he should have come back to you asking for add. documents. 

Do you have any medical condition? If not, maybe you can shoot an email to your CO and it may make the grant happen since I have read on this forum, some folks have similar experience. You can try, it does not hurt I guess.


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Wondering if grants are subjected to job opportunities as well. 261111 is on Occupation ceiling. Fingers crossed!


I see. You have the CO already. S/he has not come back to you after 20 Jun which is already almost 2 months. It is weird why it is being held for this long or s/he should have come back to you asking for add. documents.

Do you have any medical condition? If not, maybe you can shoot an email to your CO and it may make the grant happen since I have read on this forum, some folks have similar experience. You can try, it does not hurt I guess.[/QUOTE]

Thanks mate. Medicals are through and show as completed. Perhaps shooting a mail helps!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

The Labor market report is not encouraging and particularly wage growth. The prime reason cited for wage growth is surplus in labor. It goes on to report by sector and these report are from government authorized agencies.... May be the effect is spilled over to grants with new controls in place - by job codes... just speculating...


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> The Labor market report is not encouraging and particularly wage growth. The prime reason cited for wage growth is surplus in labor. It goes on to report by sector and these report are from government authorized agencies.... May be the effect is spilled over to grants with new controls in place - by job codes... just speculating...


The EOI invites are expected to be granted based on current job scenario, the actual visa grant should be based on the application itself.(that's why there are caps per ANZSCO code)
Ofcourse onshore offshore, country of residence, complexity, time for teams to verify separate aspects of one's application matters. 
Remember it's generally a team that works on an application, though the point of contact might be a CO email, once allocated.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Folks, the DIBP Visa Wagon has slowed down similar to the way it did in last week.
We will probably see updates on Thursday or Friday.
Otherwise, will have to wait it out till end of the next week.

Looking at the trend of applications getting cleared off by 3 months from lodgement date, the June'14 first week applicants should be definitely having CO in next week.

Good luck.


----------



## tnaresh1234 (Jul 8, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> applied on june 20th....still waiting....engeeniring technologist 60 points 189


Hi Saini,

I have applied on Jun 5th and still waiting for CO allocation.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied on 22nd June 2014 and still waiting for CO allocation. Today, I uploaded Form 80 for myself and my wife. Other documents including medical and PCC were uploaded in Jun-26th.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, 

I have applied on 28th Jun 2014 and still waiting for CO allocation. 

I have successfully uploaded all personal, educational and professional documents including Form 80, Medical and PCC today.

Regards,
badar64


----------



## srimalsdk (Jun 10, 2014)

count me in as a 189 June applicant. I have lodged application on 24th June but no CO/Grant yet. 57th days passed by today. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Suddenly a lot of june applicants on this thread . All the best for the rest of the week folks. COs show some mercy.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Suddenly a lot of june applicants on this thread . All the best for the rest of the week folks. COs show some mercy.


Expect this week would bring some more news for first week lodgers, and the next for the second week. For the rest hopefully September should bring some respite..


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

One more 189 got a grant in the other thread lodged 9th June


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Skill based CO allocation??*

The trend this week has been grants to non-ICT skills like Industrial Engineering and Electronics Engineering from 9-June-14 applications. Does it indicate CO allocation prioritization based on ANZCO? It appears to me so, considering that a large number of applications do come in for ICT skills. Thoughts welcome.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Good luck everyone...


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

venus9 said:


> The trend this week has been grants to non-ICT skills like Industrial Engineering and Electronics Engineering from 9-June-14 applications. Does it indicate CO allocation prioritization based on ANZCO? It appears to me so, considering that a large number of applications do come in for ICT skills. Thoughts welcome.


This is also what my assumption is . They are prioritizing non ICT ANZCO codes. So I guess ICT ANZCO codes will have to wait for some more time. How much is any body guess....


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

*Finally!!!!!*

My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)

The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.

Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.

Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.

All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

My agent got a mail from the CO asking for a new PCC from India though I had submitted one issued in Nov 13. My agent has replied to the CO that it is still valid and does he want a new one.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats*



AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! All the best to you and your family!


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats AussiePR



AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> ...


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! All the best to you and your family!


Thanks a lot. Wish you an early grant!!


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

badar64 said:


> Congrats AussiePR


Thanks a lot. All the best!!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> ...


Congrats..... God Bless... Wish u a pleasent future abroad....


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear!!! Wish you all the best. May all your desires and dreams come true in AU.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Congratz AussiePR. wish you all the best ahead in Australia


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats AussiePR! Time to get drunk 

I hope that it will rain grant letters on the coming days.


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone for your wishes!! 

Wish you all the best!!


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your wishes!!
> 
> Wish you all the best!!


Congrats and all the best AussiePR...
Wat plans further? As in when r u planning to travel to auss??


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Congrats and all the best AussiePR...
> Wat plans further? As in when r u planning to travel to auss??


Thanks a lot mayindia. Wish you all the best too!! 

I have sent you a PM. Please check.


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Guys, I applied visa on 11 June ,but no sign of co yet.......


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your wishes!!
> 
> Wish you all the best!!


Congrats Aussie Pr ,wish u great future ahead


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

Jaiveen said:


> Congrats Aussie Pr ,wish u great future ahead


Thanks Jaiveen. Wish you all the best!!


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

*Finally*


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Aspiring singh, hearty congrats mate. You deserved it. Enjoy & parteeee.


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> View attachment 27177


Congrats !!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats aspiring_singh.... best of luck for ur future


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Wish you all the best! When are you planning to move to Oz?


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> View attachment 27177


Congrats aspiring_singh !!


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats*



aspiring_singh said:


> View attachment 27177


Congrats mate! Patience pays! All the best to you!


----------



## Roy001 (Aug 12, 2014)

By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants. 

Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! I know what it means to be free of the employer nomination 
All the best to you and your family!


----------



## Dev1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> ...


Congrats.....have a pleasent stay as a there as a ... PR....


----------



## Roy001 (Aug 12, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! I know what it means to be free of the employer nomination
> All the best to you and your family!


Thank a lot mate. And yes it is great to be free of employer sponsored Visa. U nailed it


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi all ,

Need you guys advice .. I have lodged my 189 on 10 Jun tru an agent .I also have import the details by creating an other account ... Today I received an email saying that I have got Correspondence*. But when I login my account I couldn't see any Correspondence*. Does it only goes to my agent account ? 
Pls advice ....


----------



## Roy001 (Aug 12, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Need you guys advice .. I have lodged my 189 on 10 Jun tru an agent .I also have import the details by creating an other account ... Today I received an email saying that I have got Correspondence*. But when I login my account I couldn't see any Correspondence*. Does it only goes to my agent account ?
> Pls advice ....


Yes Mate. It goes through to your agents account. Also check the status of your application. It might just have changed to finalised.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> ...


Congrats !!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

*CO allocated*

Guys, a good news on my application. 

Called DIBP and it took an hour and 15 minutes to get the call picked up. The lady on the other side was so nice. She delivered the news that my application was allocated to Brisbane team 33 just today. The sad part is, my medical has been referred on July 31st and MOC folks are looking into it, more than a month already. Hope things will progress smoothly. 

I have to fill in form 1221 (?) as my daughter will have the new passport next week. Is this form should be uploaded under my and daughter's profile?


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Hello Guys, 

I lodged myvisa on the below timelines, I am so nervous and still haven't got a CO, Should I call them and check the status. Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged myvisa on the below timelines, I am so nervous and still haven't got a CO, Should I call them and check the status. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks.


Your logement date is well ahead mine and I believe yours already being looked into. They do not notify you though. I just called DIBP and she said mine was allocated just today. If you want, you can try calling them but be aware that it would take at least an hour to have someone on the other end.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Your logement date is well ahead mine and I believe yours already being looked into. They do not notify you though. I just called DIBP and she said mine was allocated just today. If you want, you can try calling them but be aware that it would take at least an hour to have someone on the other end.


Hello did they mention any particular team name or CO name?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Hello did they mention any particular team name or CO name?


Team 33 @ Brisbane. Though I got e-mail confirmation upon lodgement from Adelide. Seems like Adelide folks are overloaded and Brisbane is taking more apps.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Guys, a good news on my application.
> 
> Called DIBP and it took an hour and 15 minutes to get the call picked up. The lady on the other side was so nice. She delivered the news that my application was allocated to Brisbane team 33 just today. The sad part is, my medical has been referred on July 31st and MOC folks are looking into it, more than a month already. Hope things will progress smoothly.
> 
> I have to fill in form 1221 (?) as my daughter will have the new passport next week. Is this form should be uploaded under my and daughter's profile?


Any reason given for referring to MOC ? Also, what does your IMMI status show for the medical ?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Any reason given for referring to MOC ? Also, what does your IMMI status show for the medical ?


yeah, I declared as Hep B carrier but my immiaccount says no futher test required based on the information provided to DIBP. So, the message on the immi account does align with the actual status. :-(


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Guys looks like CO allocations and grants for June applicants has begun ! Can't wait to get mine !


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Guys, a good news on my application.
> 
> Called DIBP and it took an hour and 15 minutes to get the call picked up. The lady on the other side was so nice. She delivered the news that my application was allocated to Brisbane team 33 just today. The sad part is, my medical has been referred on July 31st and MOC folks are looking into it, more than a month already. Hope things will progress smoothly.
> 
> I have to fill in form 1221 (?) as my daughter will have the new passport next week. Is this form should be uploaded under my and daughter's profile?


FYI: Just did a quick search and found that the form 929 is the correct one instead of 1221 for new passport details change.


----------



## Manisha4880 (Jun 9, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Your logement date is well ahead mine and I believe yours already being looked into. They do not notify you though. I just called DIBP and she said mine was allocated just today. If you want, you can try calling them but be aware that it would take at least an hour to have someone on the other end.



Hi australiadream,

Have you lodged 190 visa? or 189?

I am also waiting for CO and I lodged 189 on 26th June - 2613-software engineer. i am an onshore applicant.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Guys, a good news on my application.
> 
> Called DIBP and it took an hour and 15 minutes to get the call picked up.


Did you call this number? +61-1300-364-613


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> ...


Congrats Roy001....


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Hi, 
20 mins so far queue, waiting for some one to answer me . Thanks for the reply...just turned 21 mins. 



austrailadream said:


> Your logement date is well ahead mine and I believe yours already being looked into. They do not notify you though. I just called DIBP and she said mine was allocated just today. If you want, you can try calling them but be aware that it would take at least an hour to have someone on the other end.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Your logement date is well ahead mine and I believe yours already being looked into. They do not notify you though. I just called DIBP and she said mine was allocated just today. If you want, you can try calling them but be aware that it would take at least an hour to have someone on the other end.


i lodged on 20th of June, a few days before you. I hope I am allocated as well. I can't access to my immiaccount as i handed everything to my agents. finger cross. hope we can get grant together in next week.


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats aspiring_singh 


aspiring_singh said:


> View attachment 27177


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Congrats!! Wish you all the best! When are you planning to move to Oz?


Thanks abhifirewall. We are planning to move to Oz early next year, probably in Jan/Feb. Wish you all the best!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Did you call this number? +61-1300-364-613


Nope. It was +61-131-881


----------



## AussiePR (Apr 29, 2014)

Roy001 said:


> By the grace of God and support from you all I have got the Golden mail today. It was a direct grant. It was great to have support from you all. Hope all of you get speedy grants.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the OZ land soon. I am here in Australia since last three years. If anyone migrating to Australia in near future. Please feel free to contact me. It will be a pleasure to help anyone of you out.
> 
> ...


Congrats Roy!!


----------



## 131881 (Aug 21, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Nope. It was +61-131-881


Hi,

Can't see your visa subclass.
189 or 190??
I assume you are applying 190 because 189 lodged after 20 June can not process that fast.


----------



## vaithamanthy (Aug 21, 2014)

Visa subclass: 189 SI
Occupation code: 233513 (Production Engineer)
Offshore applicant
Applied on: June 26 2014
All docs loaded including form 80, pcc, medicals.
No CO yet.

Can anyone tell me when CO will be assigned or will it be direct grant


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

badar64 said:


> Congrats aspiring_singh


Thanks!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

vaithamanthy,

The June'14 first week applicants are being processed based on posts on the forum.
I suppose you would need to wait for some more time.
However, it will also depend on your occupation code.

As of now, it appears that DIBP is clearing the cases within 3 months.
So you might need to wait till 26th Sep, max. 

Good luck.. 



vaithamanthy said:


> Visa subclass: 189 SI
> Occupation code: 233513 (Production Engineer)
> Offshore applicant
> Applied on: June 26 2014
> ...


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi senior expats,
My daughter is 2.5 years old. Does she need PCC and medicals. Sorry, if this has been answered elsewhere can u pls direct me to that thread?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pravin said:


> Hi senior expats,
> My daughter is 2.5 years old. Does she need PCC and medicals. Sorry, if this has been answered elsewhere can u pls direct me to that thread?


Pcc is not required. Medicals is required. They will do a general physical checkup. No blood tests or xray.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

PCC would not be needed for your daughter who is 2.5 yrs old.
And yes, this is not the right thread 



pravin said:


> Hi senior expats,
> My daughter is 2.5 years old. Does she need PCC and medicals. Sorry, if this has been answered elsewhere can u pls direct me to that thread?


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

pravin said:


> Hi senior expats,
> My daughter is 2.5 years old. Does she need PCC and medicals. Sorry, if this has been answered elsewhere can u pls direct me to that thread?


Hi Parvin.... 
My daughter is 3.5 years. No PCC is required for kids. But medical is a must. As quoted by other members it will be a general physical checkup. No X-rays and no blood tests. U may carry vaccination records if u have but in my case they did not ask for the child vaccination record at the time of medical.


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Great. Thanks so much for the prompt response


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Minutes are like hours. Waiting and waiting. I feel little better when I am posting something.


----------



## Jk4u (Aug 21, 2014)

I have query about the apllication for june 14,even i had applied in same month. Can someone please tell how much time it will take


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Jk4u said:


> I have query about the apllication for june 14,even i had applied in same month. Can someone please tell how much time it will take


scroll and read this thread, you will find an answer


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

I would agree with delhi_ankur.

However I do not want to disappoint you. 
In a nutshell, seeing the current speed and trend, you should be either contacted by CO or given grant by 14th September(3 months from date you lodged).

Keep following this thread. Good luck.




Jk4u said:


> I have query about the apllication for june 14,even i had applied in same month. Can someone please tell how much time it will take


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Folks,

I am an early july applicant  Hope m not considered an alien in the thread 

I see most of the members here havnt updated their signatures, nor are they in the visa tracker sheet here:

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

Kindly update your details - Signature and in sheet. Its very helpful for others waiting to track.

Good Luck to you all!! Wish you all a speedy arrival of the golden email 

Thanks,


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Minutes are like hours. Waiting and waiting. I feel little better when I am posting something.


Yeah, this happens when you are just a few days away from the grant. It would be feeling of even days when you already know that you are going to have it but do not know exactly when. 

You being the applicant of the first half of the June, I believe the good news is on its way to you. All that you need to do is keep an sharp eye on your ImmiAccount. Mine is way further than yours. I expect to have it finalized by late October given my medical condition. Though I am more optimistic to have the grant well ahead of late October. :drum::drum:


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

any news?? you did call them right ?? how did you call ..from mobile /skype or some other means ??

thinking of calling them .. 

tks,
Eva


prashbn said:


> Minutes are like hours. Waiting and waiting. I feel little better when I am posting something.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

I suggest you wait till September first week.
It is too early to call them now considering you lodged on June 12th.

My 2 cents.

In order to meet the 3 months processing timeline, they have to touchbasewith you or grant by Sep 12th.



eva-aus1 said:


> any news?? you did call them right ?? how did you call ..from mobile /skype or some other means ??
> 
> thinking of calling them ..
> 
> ...


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

hmm yeah.. thought same.. 

tks,
Eva


Expat2013 said:


> I suggest you wait till September first week.
> It is too early to call them now considering you lodged on June 12th.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> ...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Yeah, this happens when you are just a few days away from the grant. It would be feeling of even days when you already know that you are going to have it but do not know exactly when.
> 
> You being the applicant of the first half of the June, I believe the good news is on its way to you. All that you need to do is keep an sharp eye on your ImmiAccount. Mine is way further than yours. I expect to have it finalized by late October given my medical condition. Though I am more optimistic to have the grant well ahead of late October. :drum::drum:


hey buddy,,, hope you are doing well...
Which medical condition you think it will delay your grant ?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> hey buddy,,, hope you are doing well...
> Which medical condition you think it will delay your grant ?


Nasty one..Same H..B..stuff. I feel sick of even pronouncing the name. 

Anyway, we both set off for our journey on the same date and let's see when it is gonna end. And I guess you should be scoring well ahead of me because of the aforementioned medical grounds. 

That being said, yours must be being processed too as mine started a couple days ago. 

Any any e-mail from CO yet?


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Got a direct grant guys 

My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him. 

IED is May 2015


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015



Congrats Buddy..... have a blast.... Clarke is going all colors today and TGIF


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congrats mate! All the best to you!

Good turnaround times kicking in. Good for the spirits of us lesser mortals


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congrats...


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

I did call them yesterday, they have asked me to wait, they didn't take my transaction details. 



eva-aus1 said:


> any news?? you did call them right ?? how did you call ..from mobile /skype or some other means ??
> 
> thinking of calling them ..
> 
> ...


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Thank you, lets hope we get some good news as early as possible, now i think we need to wait for the next week.




austrailadream said:


> Yeah, this happens when you are just a few days away from the grant. It would be feeling of even days when you already know that you are going to have it but do not know exactly when.
> 
> You being the applicant of the first half of the June, I believe the good news is on its way to you. All that you need to do is keep an sharp eye on your ImmiAccount. Mine is way further than yours. I expect to have it finalized by late October given my medical condition. Though I am more optimistic to have the grant well ahead of late October. :drum::drum:


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


That is the way to go!!! Congrats fella !!

Must have been a biggg relief. Your grant brings hope to the others who have been in waiting game for months. I lodged mine 12 days after yours. But I am not lucky as you since medical stuff seems to hold mine up for some time. I hope it won't be that long. Yeah, congrats once again!!


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Congrats....



fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Hi fullerms

Congrats...Wish you a good start in OZ..

Can you tell us how many year exp you mentioned.Did you claimed the experience as mentioned by ACS or your whole exp...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Lodged 7 th June still no CO.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

NKF said:


> Hi fullerms
> 
> Congrats...Wish you a good start in OZ..
> 
> Can you tell us how many year exp you mentioned.Did you claimed the experience as mentioned by ACS or your whole exp...


ACS recognized my experience after May 2001, and I claimed ten years experience from May 2004.


----------



## rameshrv (May 13, 2014)

*june 24 2014*

visa applied on June 24,2014


----------



## idad (Jun 4, 2014)

rameshrv said:


> visa applied on June 24,2014


Do you know if you have a case officier?


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Visa lodged on 18 June - No CO yet*

Hello All,

I lodged my application on 18 June. Still no show from CO.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congrats...Have a great future ahead....


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged my application on 18 June. Still no show from CO.


What does the status display in ImmiAccount? I see that most of the June applicants who got direct grants are non-Indians. May be we gotto wait for September before we see some real action on our applications.


----------



## swavik (Aug 23, 2014)

*Hello Friends*

Dear Friends, It is very nice to be part of such a vibrant and helpful online community. I am a native of Mumbai and have applied for 189 visa on the 3rd June. I am sharing the timelines with you all in my signature.

No CO allocation or grant until now,hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.I wish all the very best to all the forum members waiting for their grants may all your dreams come true.

After yesterdays system upgrade there has been changes in the page. One is i got a communication in my correspondence regarding valid application received and they have reworded the medical requirements for me ,my wife and daughter. Just wondering whats going on. 

Any words of good hope guys and gals

__________________
261313 |189|ACS Dec 2013 Result: +ve| IELTS: Feb 2014, Overall: 7.5 | EOI (60 Points): | Invited 12 May 2014 :| Visa lodged- 3rd June | All Docs Front Loaded| Medicals :24th-May|CO :bored: Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameshrv (May 13, 2014)

idad said:


> Do you know if you have a case officier?


No I dont have a case officer yet


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

swavik said:


> Dear Friends, It is very nice to be part of such a vibrant and helpful online community. I am a native of Mumbai and have applied for 189 visa on the 3rd June. I am sharing the timelines with you all in my signature.
> 
> No CO allocation or grant until now,hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.I wish all the very best to all the forum members waiting for their grants may all your dreams come true.
> 
> ...



HI , I observed the same thing .....

Is that an indication that our case is assigned to a case officer ?

Thx,


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

swavik said:


> Dear Friends, It is very nice to be part of such a vibrant and helpful online community. I am a native of Mumbai and have applied for 189 visa on the 3rd June. I am sharing the timelines with you all in my signature.
> 
> No CO allocation or grant until now,hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.I wish all the very best to all the forum members waiting for their grants may all your dreams come true.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum and this thread. Lots of people who are waiting for their grant got the same message in health section and update in the correspondence section including me.

Please check this link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6402.html#post5012322 

And best of luck for your visa and keep us updated.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

swanik, thanks for bringing the news on minute updates done in eVisa site.

They seem to be pretty much cosmetic updates.
No steps have been taken to improve transparency such as CO assignment, doc review status, etc.

The message appearing in place of Meds link has been rephrased.

Have a good weekend folks, hopes now hanging on the upcoming week.




swavik said:


> Dear Friends, It is very nice to be part of such a vibrant and helpful online community. I am a native of Mumbai and have applied for 189 visa on the 3rd June. I am sharing the timelines with you all in my signature.
> 
> No CO allocation or grant until now,hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.I wish all the very best to all the forum members waiting for their grants may all your dreams come true.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

True that Expat2013,

Nothing concrete. Its the same ambiguous.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Nasty one..Same H..B..stuff. I feel sick of even pronouncing the name.
> 
> Anyway, we both set off for our journey on the same date and let's see when it is gonna end. And I guess you should be scoring well ahead of me because of the aforementioned medical grounds.
> 
> ...


I hope your words become true 

I don't have any email till now. I know people way before me still waiting, there is nothing like first come and first serve. Things work in a different manner which we can just keep guessing :juggle:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes Delhi_ankur,

Its dependent on a number of hidden elements i think. My agent believes, its occupation, number of dependants in the applications, country of origin n so on.. but nothing is concrete. 

Good Luck however !!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> swanik, thanks for bringing the news on minute updates done in eVisa site.
> 
> They seem to be pretty much cosmetic updates.
> No steps have been taken to improve transparency such as CO assignment, doc review status, etc.
> ...


But the changes are for good... it looks much neater now.

And they also wrote : *Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you Next* I think they were getting too fed up of people calling them for an update daily.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> But the changes are for good... it looks much neater now.
> 
> And they also wrote : Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you Next I think they were getting too fed up of people calling them for an update daily.


I wish they would be more transparent. The calls would automatically reduce.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I wish they would be more transparent. The calls would automatically reduce.


They still are pretty much... how you would you compare it to your current government


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> What does the status display in ImmiAccount? I see that most of the June applicants who got direct grants are non-Indians. May be we gotto wait for September before we see some real action on our applications.



Not really... Fullerms is a Indian expat in Singapore.


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everyone. ... Me and my wife along with our daughter of 14 months age will be moving to darwin before end of this year. Just wanted to ask anyone living there right now about which is a suitable suburb for a family to start off a new life. We have stayed in Perth for 4.5 yrs so aus lifestyle is not new for us, but this time we r moving to a new state and new city.

Please see my time line shared below.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## Ronnie21378 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello, 

I received an invite and lodged my Visa on 10th June 2014, CO was assigned on 13th august and asked for Medical and Employment evidence documents. Done all on 19th August . Awaiting Grant


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ronnie21378 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received an invite and lodged my Visa on 10th June 2014, CO was assigned on 13th august and asked for Medical and Employment evidence documents. Done all on 19th August . Awaiting Grant


All the best. This gives us hope that atleast we have a CO allocated to our cases. Lets hope the coming week brings us good news


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ronnie21378 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received an invite and lodged my Visa on 10th June 2014, CO was assigned on 13th august and asked for Medical and Employment evidence documents. Done all on 19th August . Awaiting Grant


hi Ronnie - please update your details for everyone's benefit. 
Cheers


----------



## Ronnie21378 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey all,

I am working as a shopping center Director: 149913 and my wife an Interior designer :232511. Son who is 2.5 years old. We are very well settled in India but always wonder about our Child's future and education. 

We started the original exercise for Canada last year because my younger brother a game designer/ developer migrated to Canada, but unfortunately, we did not meet the initial assessment so we thought of Oz as my friends Studied and worked in Mel and Syd.

It has been quite a journey till now, hope my wife and I get jobs in ADE though we have to start from 0.


VETASSESS 149913 : 22-AUG-13||IELTS (18-APR-14) L 8.5, R 7.0, W 7.5, S 7.0 OVERALL 7.5|| EOI SUBMITTED: 7-MAY-14|| EOI INVITE (70 points): 1-JUN-14|| VISA LODGED: 10-JUN-14||CO QUERY:13th august. medicals: 19th august ||GRANT:awaiting


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> One more from the June batch waiting for a CO..
> 
> My Form 80 is yet to be uploaded and my medicals and Kuwait PCC are still pending. I need the CO assignment to proceed with these 2 steps..
> 
> Hopefully we see some progress now.



Got my CO assigned on the 22nd of August.. This has set the ball rolling for me  Going to process my Kuwait PCC and medicals now..

Stumbling block now is that the CO has asked for our birth certificates and I don't have them. I do have my Birth certificate from Church (I hope this is accepted) and my S.S.C certificate. Fingers crossed, the CO accepts the former or agrees for the latter.

Cheers,
ARM


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ARM_0112 said:


> Got my CO assigned on the 22nd of August.. This has set the ball rolling for me  Going to process my Kuwait PCC and medicals now..
> 
> Stumbling block now is that the CO has asked for our birth certificates and I don't have them. I do have my Birth certificate from Church (I hope this is accepted) and my S.S.C certificate. Fingers crossed, the CO accepts the former or agrees for the latter.
> 
> ...


Had you given your passport as birth certificate? Are they asking for additional proof.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Had you given your passport as birth certificate? Are they asking for additional proof.



Yes, I had uploaded the passport as age proof; yet they have asked me for a birth certificate. This has got me a little worried but I hope the CO is lenient. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ARM_0112 said:


> Yes, I had uploaded the passport as age proof; yet they have asked me for a birth certificate. This has got me a little worried but I hope the CO is lenient. :fingerscrossed:


We also do not have our birth certificates. Just the ssc certificate. Hope it will be accepted.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

amitferns said:


> We also do not have our birth certificates. Just the ssc certificate. Hope it will be accepted.


Yeah, hope so.. I'll keep the forum posted ..


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Yeah, hope so.. I'll keep the forum posted ..


Hi
That would really help as even I have only my SSC for proof of DOB. 
Knowing how things worked out for you would help many in similar situation.
Thanks, please do keep us posted.

Sidsab


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sidsab said:


> Hi
> That would really help as even I have only my SSC for proof of DOB.
> Knowing how things worked out for you would help many in similar situation.
> Thanks, please do keep us posted.
> ...


Sure, no worries... 

Hope I get through unscathed


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

2 months to date.. still...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

In most cases, passport is not accepted as proof of DOB. SSC (with names of both parents) serve as a DOB proof for indians (as my agent told me) or Birth Certificate.

FYI.

thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

trying_aussie said:


> 2 months to date.. still...


Good Luck Bro.

Its on the way!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> In most cases, passport is not accepted as proof of DOB. SSC (with names of both parents) serve as a DOB proof for indians (as my agent told me) or Birth Certificate.
> 
> FYI.
> 
> thanks,


But my SSC certificate doesnt have name of parents. And worst I cant find my partners ssc certificate. We have the marklist which doesnt have dob. I have other docs like college leaving certificate, baptism certificate and pan card which has dob. Will these documents be accepted?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

I really have no idea about the acceptance of those docs. I shared what I knew. I will try to check with my agent and update you.

Thanks,


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> I really have no idea about the acceptance of those docs. I shared what I knew. I will try to check with my agent and update you.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks a lot Garry. That will be of great help.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> ...


Congrates dear.......


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congrates dear..... best of luck....


----------



## Roy001 (Aug 12, 2014)

Best of luck to all those who are waiting for grant today.!!!!! may you all get speedy grants


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear All,

Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance.

Regards 

Shisman


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance.
> 
> ...


Congrats and best of luck !!


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! All the very best to you.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats mate....lets us hope that the gods bless us all


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats Shisman... May all ur dreams come true in Australia... Best of luck....


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

*Congratulations!!!*



shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance.
> 
> ...



Congratulations !!! shisman...


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats shisman



shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance.
> 
> ...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

This wait kills. Just cant concentrate on anything else. I just keep staring at my phone all the time hoping the golden mail will pop up.


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

guyz any more news ?? Even I am waiting too..Every single e-mail is alerting me.
Lodged on june 3rd with complete documents.. still waiting >>>>> 
Finger crossed for everyone who has been awaiting since long !!!!
Cheers


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance.
> 
> ...


Congrates buddy... best of luck for your future.... please share your timeline.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> This wait kills. Just cant concentrate on anything else. I just keep staring at my phone all the time hoping the golden mail will pop up.


you and me have applied on the same date ! I am waiting just as anxiously as you and totally understand how you feel ! This waiting is a killer ! what a slow Monday !! had been looking forward to it from Fri and its come and gone without any happiness !


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> you and me have applied on the same date ! I am waiting just as anxiously as you and totally understand how you feel ! This waiting is a killer ! what a slow Monday !! had been looking forward to it from Fri and its come and gone without any happiness !


Monday is always slow. The COs recover from their weekend hangover. Things are brighter on tues, wed and thurs. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone facing issues with generating HAP ids today? 

What is the exact procedure, maybe I am doing something wrong.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anandc said:


> Anyone facing issues with generating HAP ids today?
> 
> What is the exact procedure, maybe I am doing something wrong.


Click on Organize health link, fill in details, submit and generate the hap id.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

*Direct Grant*

Hi All,

Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.

Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.

Soon I need to hunt job and I am not going to think about at least for a week, gonna sleep tight. 


Thanks...


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear badar64, My timeline is in the signature.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...



Congrats Pras! More good news! All the best to you and your family!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...


Congrats Prashbn. Great news.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...


Congrates dear....


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Congrats Pras! More good news! All the best to you and your family!


Thank you Venus9.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats Prashbn. Great news.


.

Thank Mate. We will catch up for a pint soon.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

ganeshskt said:


> guyz any more news ?? Even I am waiting too..Every single e-mail is alerting me.
> Lodged on june 3rd with complete documents.. still waiting >>>>>
> Finger crossed for everyone who has been awaiting since long !!!!
> Cheers


June 3rd? Almost 3 months. The grant must be just around the corner. Hang on for one more week.

As I see you are an onshore applicant, as per my observation the onshore folks get the grant much faster than the offshore guys like me. If you have got the CO already then better check with his/her.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Good luck in Aussie land.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

prashbn said:


> .
> 
> Thank Mate. We will catch up for a pint soon.


Sure will


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...


Always Happy to see a Junite getting the golden email . Congratulations!!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Always Happy to see a Junite getting the golden email . Congratulations!!!


True that. It just raises our hope to see the mail very soon.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Congrats mate. Good luck in Aussie land.


Thanks mate.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Yeah, the plan sounds about right. Forget all the pains due to ups and downs of feeling during these recent months of game of waiting. Take a whole week off from work and relax at home...make sure, you sleep most of time. That is really a nice feeling. Mine lags behind your application by 18 days but do not think I will get it in 18 days. Though, I sincerely wish I could have the news by the end of Sep. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Always Happy to see a Junite getting the golden email . Congratulations!!!



Thank you


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Congrats. Yeah, the plan sounds about right. Forget all the pains due to ups and downs of feeling during these recent months of game of waiting. Take a whole week off from work and relax at home...make sure, you sleep most of time. That is really a nice feeling. Mine lags behind your application by 18 days but do not think I will get it in 18 days. Though, I sincerely wish I could have the news by the end of Sep. :fingerscrossed:



Yeah gonna sleep tight and rest for the next couple of days. Hope your good news is round the corner. Keep posted. You will hear the news very soon. thanks once again.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats Prashbn..... God Bless.... Have a rocking time....


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Click on Organize health link, fill in details, submit and generate the hap id.


Unfortunately i get the error
"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."
And it seems some people have faced this, with no documented resolution
Anyone got any other ideas ?


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

So, two 5th Junites got their grants today. Exciting times ahead...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> So, two 5th Junites got their grants today. Exciting times ahead...


Hey brother, 

2 Julyites also got there grants this morning. 

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats Prashbn..... God Bless.... Have a rocking time....


Thanks mate...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> 2 Julyites also got there grants this morning.
> 
> Exciting times ahead.


But the july ones are 190.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

amitferns said:


> But the july ones are 190.


So is Jimmy Hendricks and me too


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> So is Jimmy Hendricks and me too


Oh.....I cant see signatures on my handset


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Congrats prashbn and others. The things have started moving for June applicants.

Has anyone been contacted by CO for docs ??
One of my friend got contacted, he responded but not sure when would CO look at his response.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Congrats prashbn and others. The things have started moving for June applicants.
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by CO for docs ??
> One of my friend got contacted, he responded but not sure when would CO look at his response.


I believe someone from 14th June was asked for docs last week, I am talking 189 only as 190 is way ahead.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Congrats prashbn and others. The things have started moving for June applicants.
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by CO for docs ??
> One of my friend got contacted, he responded but not sure when would CO look at his response.


When did your friend lodge his visa?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Don't remember exactly, I think it's 10-11th June.
He responded to CO in last week. Not sure when CO is going to look at his response, close it. and move to our cases...



amitferns said:


> When did your friend lodge his visa?


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Congrats prashbn and others. The things have started moving for June applicants.
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by CO for docs ??
> One of my friend got contacted, he responded but not sure when would CO look at his response.


Thank you Expat2013


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

prashbn, Which team was it and which CO ??




prashbn said:


> Thank you Expat2013


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Prashbn,

Congrats mate and good luck.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

prashbn, Which team was it and which CO ??



prashbn said:


> Thank you Expat2013


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> prashbn, Which team was it and which CO ??


Adelaide team 23. Direct grant


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> June 3rd? Almost 3 months. The grant must be just around the corner. Hang on for one more week.
> 
> As I see you are an onshore applicant, as per my observation the onshore folks get the grant much faster than the offshore guys like me. If you have got the CO already then better check with his/her.


No CO has been allocated yet. I checked with them last week and they said to wait until 12 weeks if not then call them back and this week is the 12th one........& its gng crazy.....!!!! 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

*My Grant June 14 lodge date*

Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.

One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
PCC then you should keep it ready.
Also front load all your documents if possible just like mainak had suggested in his post.

I would mention few names that have been a guiding light in terms of advice and suggestions _shel,espresso,Bbay2Oz,anj1976,tryingaustralia,Ausmaan,sunnyboi, MilanPS, lovetosmack ,prseeker,MaxTheWolf,mainak. Forgive me if I had missed some names.

Above all reading previous threads in detail by veteran members helped a lot.

They have directly and indirectly helped lots of peoples freely what migration agents are supposed to do by taking hefty fees.

I would like to thank each and every member of this wonderful forum and wish people who are expecting their grants to get a direct grant.

:first::first:


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> ...


Congrats mate! All the best to you and your family! I can't agree more when you say that this forum is wonderful - it does bring together the collective experiences of all us & it certainly is much richer than any one MARA agent!

If you come to SYD and need some guidance you can PM me!

Cheers


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats ArjunSydney.....great to hear about ur grant... and Best of Luck...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> ...


Congrates dear..... its time for you to rock on man.... have a good time with great blessings...


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

Congrats to all who got the grant today


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations all who got grants today....my lodge date is 20th june....exciting times ahead....keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi guys ,I applied on 11 June,no co allocation yet ,.....as time passing feeling frustrated only updates on the forum is only hope....really feel relaxed while reading the forum .and happy dat june visa applicants r getting visa.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! All the best to you and your family! I can't agree more when you say that this forum is wonderful - it does bring together the collective experiences of all us & it certainly is much richer than any one MARA agent!
> 
> If you come to SYD and need some guidance you can PM me!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks venus9 for your wishes. Wish you the speedy grant. Sure, I need lots of guidance for Australia. Appreciate your reply.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats ArjunSydney.....great to hear about ur grant... and Best of Luck...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


Thanks GurjeetSinghSajjan. I hope your grant come soon.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Congrates dear..... its time for you to rock on man.... have a good time with great blessings...


Thanks dear Majid Laghari.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

mukul-saini said:


> Congratulations all who got grants today....my lodge date is 20th june....exciting times ahead....keeping my fingers crossed....


Thanks dear. Just 15 days from now at the max if your documents are in order.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Jaiveen said:


> Congrats to all who got the grant today


Thanks Jaiveen for your wishes.


----------



## Roy001 (Aug 12, 2014)

Best of luck to al those, who are waiting for the grant today...


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...


Hey bro congratulations, I have a small query, I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, Have you faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

shisman said:


> Dear badar64, My timeline is in the signature.


Hey Shisman congratulations on your grant, I have a small query, I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, Have you faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

amitferns said:


> We also do not have our birth certificates. Just the ssc certificate. Hope it will be accepted.


Hey Amit, 

I too am travelling in the same boat, me and wife do not have our birth certificates, do you know anybody who got a grant with SSC certificates as proofs of DOB


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Amit,
> 
> I too am travelling in the same boat, me and wife do not have our birth certificates, do you know anybody who got a grant with SSC certificates as proofs of DOB


Hi,

Yes i know couple of people whose ssc certificates were accepted.


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

congrats arjunsydney



arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> ...


----------



## NKF (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

In my IMMI account i got one correspondence stating"IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received".This letter states my application assessed is a valid application.Does any one got such letter,and what does this letter mean.
I didnt get email of this letter,but in the letter it states email has been sent.My email in letter is valid and correct only,not sure why email didnt cme thru..

Can any one suggest do i need call DBIB as my application was submitted in 25th June.8 weeks over now.I got this letter yesterday only.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Congratulations to all who got grants. Cheers. 

I have two queries.

1. My eVisa shows "Travel Document" as recommended. Do I need to upload my passport again as I have already uploaded it under other categories.

2. My university gave me attested photo copies of my mark sheets saying " Attested by...university" as transcripts (my original mark sheets are already in english). Do I need to upload them as I have already uploaded notary attested mark sheets.

Thanks


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got grants. Cheers.
> 
> ...


I can only answer your 1st Qestion, Passport is basically a travel document, so IT is a MUST to upload it against the head "Travel Document". You may only avoid uploading it if you've already reached the maximum limit of 60 individual files.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

NKF said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my IMMI account i got one correspondence stating"IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received".This letter states my application assessed is a valid application.Does any one got such letter,and what does this letter mean.
> I didnt get email of this letter,but in the letter it states email has been sent.My email in letter is valid and correct only,not sure why email didnt cme thru..
> ...


Hi,

This is normal. There have been cases when applicants have not received acknowledgement mail on lodging the VISA & payment. After last weekend's upgrade they have started showing the initial acknowledgement correspondence as well in the eVisa site.

Cheers


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

hey guys, 
Just rang up DIBP and the lady told me that my case was allocated to team 23 on 21 Aug, she said it may take a month for a officer to process it. fingercross 
However, when I check my skillselect, there is no correspondence there from CO.

Keep the forum posted when I receive my grant.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi guys ,I applied on 11 June,no co allocation yet ,.....as time passing feeling frustrated only updates on the forum is only hope....really feel relaxed while reading the forum .and happy dat june visa applicants r getting visa.


your application should be assessed by co right now, as mine lodged on 20 june and just allocated to co last week. I guess you will get your golden mail next week.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

chuminh said:


> your application should be assessed by co right now, as mine lodged on 20 june and just allocated to co last week. I guess you will get your golden mail next week.


Did your CO contact you?


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Did your CO contact you?


NO, I apply through agent and agent didn't contact me as well. I rang the DIBP and they told me the info. should expect it in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Shisman congratulations on your grant, I have a small query, I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, Have you faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz


We had our Birth certificates for both of us and hence did not encounter this issue. I leave it to the other experts of the forum to comment as I am not too sure about this. Sorry!


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

chuminh said:


> your application should be assessed by co right now, as mine lodged on 20 june and just allocated to co last week. I guess you will get your golden mail next week.


Thanks chuminh,eagerly waiting for the grant!!!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

ganeshskt said:


> No CO has been allocated yet. I checked with them last week and they said to wait until 12 weeks if not then call them back and this week is the 12th one........& its gng crazy.....!!!!
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Ok then. Wait for one more...it must be on its way. Good luck buddy


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear fellow members,

I have a question regarding the medicals.

Did the hospital do an online update or did they courier the results to the CO?
What was the cost per head?

Regards,
ARM


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> I have a question regarding the medicals.
> 
> ...



Well, in my case, the staff said they have uploaded the results. And my guess is that this is how it is handled everywhere. It cost me around 3800/- (IND RS) per adult and 2800/- (IND RS) per child


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got grants. Cheers.
> 
> ...


I have a similar question related to my children: I have already uploaded the family status certificate which shows names of their parents as a proof for Birth Certificate. Do I have to upload it again as proof of Family Status or is there any special form? Thanks


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Well, in my case, the staff said they have uploaded the results. And my guess is that this is how it is handled everywhere. It cost me around 3800/- (IND RS) per adult and 2800/- (IND RS) per child


That's it? Including HIV?

In Kuwait it is costing me almost INR 20000/- per head, including the HIV test!

Daylight robbery! :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

Hello All,

Even though we applied the visa on 20 June, we still haven't received the acknowledgement. I checked the same with my agent but he said that he would intimate me if they receive it. He also mentioned that for all the recently filed applications, they are receiving the acknowledgement immediately. Anyone in the same situation? Anything to be done from our end?


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> That's it? Including HIV?
> 
> In Kuwait it is costing me almost INR 20000/- per head, including the HIV test!
> 
> Daylight robbery! :frusty::frusty::frusty:


That's about it. All inclusive (excluding the snacks I had to buy during the wait time)
I will say "that's it!!!" when compared to your number


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Even though we applied the visa on 20 June, we still haven't received the acknowledgement. I checked the same with my agent but he said that he would intimate me if they receive it. He also mentioned that for all the recently filed applications, they are receiving the acknowledgement immediately. Anyone in the same situation? Anything to be done from our end?


Hi, I applied on June-28. But no acknowledgement yet in the correspondence section. May be only the new applicants are getting it. My Immiaccount shows "In Progress"....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Shisman congratulations on your grant, I have a small query, I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, Have you faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz



I'm noticing too many discussions about missing birth certificates and confusion about how to prove your age etc.

This is something I found in immi website and I think DIBP does not make much issue about age proofs : 

*http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx

Age: Proof of age such as a copy of your birth certificate or passport. Your personal documents are counted as evidence and in most cases you will not need to provide more documents.*


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Even though we applied the visa on 20 June, we still haven't received the acknowledgement. I checked the same with my agent but he said that he would intimate me if they receive it. He also mentioned that for all the recently filed applications, they are receiving the acknowledgement immediately. Anyone in the same situation? Anything to be done from our end?


don't worry too much about the acknol. only today somebody from May lodgment recieved it out of the blues, however all july applicants received it immediately. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> I can only answer your 1st Qestion, Passport is basically a travel document, so IT is a MUST to upload it against the head "Travel Document". You may only avoid uploading it if you've already reached the maximum limit of 60 individual files.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


yes for 1st que.
no for 2nd que.

my first post in this thread to start many more. :-D


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Even though we applied the visa on 20 June, we still haven't received the acknowledgement. I checked the same with my agent but he said that he would intimate me if they receive it. He also mentioned that for all the recently filed applications, they are receiving the acknowledgement immediately. Anyone in the same situation? Anything to be done from our end?


What ack. are you referring to?


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

We applied on 17th July.... When should we expect a reply?. All docs are cleared meds, pcc everything. Can someone share their knowledge on how to count which week dibp has reached in processing? ?

We have already received the acknowledgment about our submission. 

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION ?dc6a


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

You are a 190 applicant.

DIBP currently processing 190s for July so you can keep a close eye on your email and ImmiAccount. Next 2 weeks should be golden for you.

Good luck.



Bhruguraj said:


> We applied on 17th July.... When should we expect a reply?. All docs are cleared meds, pcc everything. Can someone share their knowledge on how to count which week dibp has reached in processing? ?
> 
> We have already received the acknowledgment about our submission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> You are a 190 applicant.
> 
> DIBP currently processing 190s for July so you can keep a close eye on your email and ImmiAccount. Next 2 weeks should be golden for you.
> 
> Good luck.


No, we have applied for 489.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION ?dc6a


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> don't worry too much about the acknol. only today somebody from May lodgment recieved it out of the blues, however all july applicants received it immediately.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


I have even received it twice, one just after the lodging visa on July and another one a couple of days ago with a different file name. Hope this will help


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hey bro congratulations, I have a small query, I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, Have you faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz


Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.

I didn't upload birth certificate as it was completely torn, uploaded my driving license, passport and Pan Card in a colour and it was attested mentioning true copy of the original.


----------



## kamalpreet82 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I need help.
I am from India and currently in US from last 3 years.
I want to know if i have to get PCC from US too and what is the process behind this to get PCC from USA?
Would be great help if someone can help me.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS GT R-8.5,W-8, L-8, S-8 Mar 2014, Skill Assessment Submitted 20 Feb 2014; Skill Assessment Result - 14 Apr 2014, Invite Received 27 Apr 2014 : 189 Visa filed 2 June 2014, Meds 23 July 2014. PCC - Pending CO - Pending Visa Grant - Pending


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> ...


congrats one more time buddy.
Just a curiosity, did u notice any changes on ur status bar before you were granted directly??
In my case, I applied on june 3rd (189 > 60 points> ACS 261112> IELTS 7) and on my status bar, its still showing 'In progress". No CO allocation yet until this time !!!!
& This wait is really a pain !!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

kamalpreet82 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need help.
> I am from India and currently in US from last 3 years.
> ...


Hi,

Follow this link:
FBI — Submitting an Identity History Summary to the FBI

I just applied mine yesterday. Which state are you in? You'll also need state police clearance.

Cheers!!


----------



## kamalpreet82 (Aug 11, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> Follow this link:
> fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/submitting-an-identity-history-summary-request-to-the-fbi]FBI — Submitting an Identity History Summary to the FBI[/url]
> ...


Currently I am in California and before that i was in Texas for 9 months and in Indiana for 18 months. How to get State Clearance?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

kamalpreet82 said:


> Currently I am in California and before that i was in Texas for 9 months and in Indiana for 18 months. How to get State Clearance?


Hello kamal, 

Are you in Infosys. Kamalpreet04.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

kamalpreet82 said:


> Currently I am in California and before that i was in Texas for 9 months and in Indiana for 18 months. How to get State Clearance?


You need to search for that separately for the state law enforcement agency of California. This link might be helpful:
http://ag.ca.gov/fingerprints/forms/visa_immigration_clearance.pdf


----------



## kamalpreet82 (Aug 11, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hello kamal,
> 
> Are you in Infosys. Kamalpreet04.


No, I am not. 
Where are you based at?


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> You need to search for that separately for the state law enforcement agency of California. This link might be helpful:
> http://ag.ca.gov/fingerprints/forms/visa_immigration_clearance.pdf


As per the guidelines on United States of America, you ONLY need the state police certificate if you are US resident, if you are a non-resident alien, we only need to acquire FBI character Certificate.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> As per the guidelines on United States of America, you ONLY need the state police certificate if you are US resident, if you are a non-resident alien, we only need to acquire FBI character Certificate.


As per the link you gave I understand that for US residents you also need to provide state police clearance along with FBI and not just State clearance.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Bhruguraj said:


> We applied on 17th July.... When should we expect a reply?. All docs are cleared meds, pcc everything. Can someone share their knowledge on how to count which week dibp has reached in processing? ?
> 
> We have already received the acknowledgment about our submission.
> 
> ...


Hi Bhruguraj, you may now create timeline signatures as you've crossed the threshold of minimum 10 posts. Anyways timelines are subjective however in the past few days a few people have got their grants in around 1.5 months also after filing visa, (however this is not so common).

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> What ack. are you referring to?


Ack from DIAC that the application is received.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> passport
> family book showing both parents’ names
> identification document issued by the government
> ...


Thanks Prashbn for the comprehensive reply, I have already uploaded coloured notarised copies of passport, Driving license, PAN card, Aadhar card and 10th certificate. Hope that'll be fine for DIBP 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

kamalpreet82 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need help.
> I am from India and currently in US from last 3 years.
> ...


You Must produce a PCC from a country where you've resided cumulatively for more than 12 months, other questions have been answered by able members of this forum, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> As per the link you gave I understand that for US residents you also need to provide state police clearance along with FBI and not just State clearance.


@Abhifirewall, I apologize for not being precise in my last post. Reading through the discussion between you and Kamalpreet04, I had assumed that he/she is not US resident and he/she is in US on a Visa. That is why I suggested to get only FBI character certificate. But if person is a resident of US (green card or citizen) he/she would definitely need state police clearance.


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

I was contacted by a CO (MD) yesterday and he asked for 4 payslips from each year of my employment along with the bank statements for each year.
Just wanted to update all my fellow applicants who are patiently waiting, just like me, for their visas to be granted


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

got Co too , asked for form 1221


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All

Got an email from my agent with following CO
details:
Case Officer Initials RO
Team 23
GSM Adelaide

Cheers
Dev


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

samy25 said:


> got Co too , asked for form 1221


Brilliant !!!


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

anamina said:


> Brilliant !!!


in a week or so..u will get it tooo


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

after you upload 1221 you should be getting it in a couple of days max


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thats good.. just a query .you have kid added /not added to you aplication as dependent.. just want to know why this is asked for??

tks,
Eva


samy25 said:


> got Co too , asked for form 1221


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear all,

Assigned a CO as of today. Timelines Application lodged on June 11 2014 for 261111 Systems Analyst (60 points). Team 02, GSM Adelaide


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

eva-aus1 said:


> Thats good.. just a query .you have kid added /not added to you aplication as dependent.. just want to know why this is asked for??
> 
> tks,
> Eva


no eva, no kids as if right now  .. they asked it for my husband. not for me even.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

pravin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Assigned a CO as of today. Timelines Application lodged on June 11 2014 for 261111 Systems Analyst (60 points). Team 02, GSM Adelaide


Hi Pravin,

Did you get an email from your CO or did you call them up and find out?

Cheers


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> @Abhifirewall, I apologize for not being precise in my last post. Reading through the discussion between you and Kamalpreet04, I had assumed that he/she is not US resident and he/she is in US on a Visa. That is why I suggested to get only FBI character certificate. But if person is a resident of US (green card or citizen) he/she would definitely need state police clearance.


Hey, not a problem. We all want the correct information to go through.


----------



## kamalpreet82 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Thanks*



abhifirewall said:


> Hey, not a problem. We all want the correct information to go through.


Thanks guys for your help.I am in US on H1b which means i only need FBI clearance.
Saves me lot of time and effort.
BTW i am male..lol...so there is no confusion about he/she


----------



## android2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi,

Assigned a CO on Aug 27.

Application lodged on Jun 16 2014 for 261111 Systems Analyst (60 points).


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Assigned a CO on Aug 27.
> 
> Application lodged on Jun 16 2014 for 261111 Systems Analyst (60 points).


Hi,

Did you get an email or found out from the helpline?
Has the CO asked for any additional documentation?

Please also include your timelines in your signature for everyone's benefit. Thanks

Cheers


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

@venus9 The CO directly emailed. I dint make any calls to DIBP.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pravin said:


> @venus9 The CO directly emailed. I dint make any calls to DIBP.


Did he ask for additional docs?


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Assigned a CO on Aug 27.
> 
> Application lodged on Jun 16 2014 for 261111 Systems Analyst (60 points).


Are you a 189 applicant?


----------



## evolla (Aug 28, 2014)

Nabeel8 said:


> I was contacted by a CO (MD) yesterday and he asked for *4 payslips from each year of my employment* along with the bank statements for each year.
> Just wanted to update all my fellow applicants who are patiently waiting, just like me, for their visas to be granted


Just want to clarify your statement, you mean you are being asked to provide 4 payslips for each year (4 for 2013, 4 for 2014) of employment? Thanks in advance!


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

Just saw the immiaccount, and saw the following above my application page:
"Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"

Also, under the health requirements:
"Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Does this mean I have been allocated a CO and they are not happy with the documents I have uploaded?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

it means nothing , it is just after a system upgrade you see the same info in a different phrasing thats all.

tks,
Eva




biff said:


> Just saw the immiaccount, and saw the following above my application page:
> "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"
> 
> Also, under the health requirements:
> ...


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

biff said:


> Just saw the immiaccount, and saw the following above my application page:
> "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"
> 
> Also, under the health requirements:
> ...


It just means that your case is in progress and apparently you've cleared medicals and you should not bother to contact DIBP, IF there is any extra document required, CO shall contact you. Relax, you are about to get a grant very soon.


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

@amitferns - Yes I was asked for additional docs few of which I have already uploaded. I will be sending a clarification email to the CO confirming few docs are available and few docs like PCC are pending arrival from the respective high commission. Since I'm not within India I need to apply for countries where I have stayed.


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

evolla said:


> Just want to clarify your statement, you mean you are being asked to provide 4 payslips for each year (4 for 2013, 4 for 2014) of employment? Thanks in advance!


Yes, along with 4 months bank statement for each year.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Nabeel8, I see that you have got CO assigned.

What documents did he/she has asked ?? CO Initials ??
After submitting docs in how many days CO looks at them, any idea ??





Nabeel8 said:


> Yes, along with 4 months bank statement for each year.


----------



## tnaresh1234 (Jul 8, 2014)

HI All,

Any Grants Today?
______________________________________________________________________
261311 |189|ACS 24 Feb 2014 Result: +ve| EOI (65 Points): 27 Apr 2014 | Invited Apr 28 2014 :| Visa lodged- 05th June | PCC - 30th June| Medicals : 5th July|CO ??


----------



## tnaresh1234 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks like i am only left...not even contacted by CO in June 1st week Applicants 


____________________
261311 |189|ACS 24 Feb 2014 Result: +ve| EOI (65 Points): 27 Apr 2014 | Invited Apr 28 2014 :| Visa lodged- 05th June | PCC - 30th June| Medicals : 5th July|CO ??


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Uneventful day today on the forum.
BTW there is another excel(link bellow) maintained by our south asian friends, if you guys want to track over there as well, in there you would find that mid June applicants have CO allocated, but that's obvious for us offshore guys, its still hovering around the first week...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18d1OUvt_9wyGxVrUu-12aoo8evhMKwGFHrf2smAaoU4/edit?pli=1#gid=0

** And I am still having issues with generating HAPID since the system upgrade, not sure if anyone wanting to do their medicals are facing the same..


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello

I am applying for skill assessment from ICAA. I am a CA from India.

Its written in the form original certified copies of degree and transcripts required.

Does it mean that attested photocopies of graduation degree, graduation marksheets, CA degree and CA marksheets are required? Attestation by notary is sufficient? From whom did you got it attested?

or I need to get some transcript etc documents from CA institute or university?

How to courier from Bangalore to Sydney? Through which courier did you people post? How much does it cost? Is it same as you courier within India or any extra precautions you do?


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

biff said:


> Just saw the immiaccount, and saw the following above my application page:
> "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"
> 
> Also, under the health requirements:
> ...



I got the same message in my ImmiAccount. It is not an assurance that you have been allocated a CO. Some people call DIBP directly to confirm the status of their application, but it takes 1-2 hours of waiting just to get thought.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hello
> 
> I am applying for skill assessment from ICAA. I am a CA from India.
> 
> ...



Ans 1. Colour copies with attestation by notary are sufficient.

Ans2. If you can arrange transcripts, still better.

Ans 3. I couriered via FEDEX, around Rs. 4000, very good, fast and real time traceable service, the documents were there in 3-4 days

Best,
Ritz


----------



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello all,
I got contacted by a case officer today asking for more documents. I was asked for more documentation to prove my employment. Is it really necessary to send them every single paycheck and/or bank statement? 

I don't know how to create the footer (help would be appreciated) but here are my timelines:
EOI: June 6
Applied: June 17
CO: August 27

Thanks.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Go to User CP on the top of the page ,select it , left side u can see options to edit signature, add a signature there .

By the way are you 180 or 190 applicant ?which team contacted you??

tks,
Eva



priyanshu512 said:


> Hello all,
> I got contacted by a case officer today asking for more documents. I was asked for more documentation to prove my employment. Is it really necessary to send them every single paycheck and/or bank statement?
> 
> I don't know how to create the footer (help would be appreciated) but here are my timelines:
> ...


----------



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Go to User CP on the top of the page ,select it , left side u can see options to edit signature, add a signature there .
> 
> By the way are you 180 or 190 applicant ?which team contacted you??
> 
> ...


Thanks Eva. I've updated my signature (copied yours 

I'm applying for 189 and I got contacted by the team in Adelaide.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

cool.. !!

keep updating the forum on how it goes.. I dont have any hints of CO yet :-(

Your may add few more payslips , employment certificates , bank statements etc, may be 1 for each quarter or so in terms of payslips and bank statements.. 

tks,
Eva


priyanshu512 said:


> Thanks Eva. I've updated my signature (copied yours
> 
> I'm applying for 189 and I got contacted by the team in Adelaide.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

priyanshu512 said:


> Hello all,
> I got contacted by a case officer today asking for more documents. I was asked for more documentation to prove my employment. Is it really necessary to send them every single paycheck and/or bank statement?
> 
> I don't know how to create the footer (help would be appreciated) but here are my timelines:
> ...


Hi Priyanshu,

What evidence have you submitted as of now? 

I think if you've the following you should be good:
1. Offer letters from all employers / Reference letter from current employer / Statutory Declaration
2. Experience letters from previous employers
3. Payslips - may be 1 or 2 per year 
4. Any promotion / appreciation letters 
5. Salary certificate / tax certificate issued by employer (e.g. Form 16 in India) - a few should suffice
6. Bank statements - usually last resort

Usually if you have 1 and 2 above it suffices. However a representative samples of the 3,4 and 5 could be used as additional evidence.

Cheers


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

priyanshu512 said:


> Hello all,
> I got contacted by a case officer today asking for more documents. I was asked for more documentation to prove my employment. Is it really necessary to send them every single paycheck and/or bank statement?
> 
> I don't know how to create the footer (help would be appreciated) but here are my timelines:
> ...


Hi Priyanshu,

Only today one CO has asked somebody from this forum to send 4 payslips for each year of employment.


Best,
Ritz


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> cool.. !!
> 
> keep updating the forum on how it goes.. I dont have any hints of CO yet :-(
> 
> ...


Lets hope we get a direct grant Eva.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys,

DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how for this is true. 

She also told me that this is quite common and happened whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

When CO asks for employment certificates, would it suffice if we provide only for the ACS approved years of experience or for all our years of experience even though ACS has not recognized it for the SOL.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how for this is true.
> 
> She also told me that this is quite common and happened whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


Hmm....that isn't a good a news....specifically June applicants ? 
Possible reasons

1. Individuals systems by month
2. Patch affecting the dates of june applicants
3. A batch job to stack june applicants according to some intelligent parameters went wrong... and messing the dates
4. The group handling the June batch got their system access screwed by the patch and all saved data went for a toss...


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how for this is true.
> 
> She also told me that this is quite common and happened whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


This is disheartening to say the least.. 
I got a similar message from from DIBP - they told me that they have had system issues for the last 2 days.

On the optimistic side, there are CO allocations and grants since the system upgrade last week. Hopefully things get better after this morning's patch and things speed up for the our sake ray2:


Cheers


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how for this is true.
> 
> She also told me that this is quite common and happened whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


Not very heartening. The "6 months" message seemed to be very disturbing to me though it may be the truth. I am not sure how I would cope with the waiting for that long if it is the case. Hope that is not true.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

this is something terrible to hear :-(




austrailadream said:


> Not very heartening. The "6 months" message seemed to be very disturbing to me though it may be the truth. I am not sure how I would cope with the waiting for that long if it is the case. Hope that is not true.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how for this is true.
> 
> She also told me that this is quite common and happened whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


Really a shocking news.... 6 months


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Related to June applicants, it seems that there are 4000 EOIs invited on May (on the skillselect report), maybe most of them lodged their application on June, and that may caused the delay.

Keep the faith and don't lose hope.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> Related to June applicants, it seems that there are 4000 EOIs invited on May (on the skillselect report), maybe most of them lodged their application on June, and that may caused the delay.
> 
> Keep the faith and don't lose hope.


Wow 6 months. I will go mad waiting. Terrible news.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

I suggest let's not panic.
6 months processing time doesn't seem realistic.
Everyone knows DIBP believes 'People our(their) business'. 

Things will be back to normal in a week. Let's keep calm.

They will take necessary measures or they can also do processing manually if required. Just imagine how many cases would be queued up if the processing is delayed by 3 months. 






arunm86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how for this is true.
> 
> She also told me that this is quite common and happened whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Very well said....they cannot afford to backlog for 3 mths....seems like a temporary problem....next week should cheer us all up....da june applicants I mean....


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Lets not speculate and panic, Sorry if my message caused a chaos in your minds. I had one of the most dramatic experience with DIBP today which in particular gave me a insight of their processing standards and process flows. 

I will definitely write all about it once i hear more news from DIBP tommorow, dont want to create another panicky situation as far now. A hint though, case officer contacted me at 6:00p.m AEST today and my earlier post is a breif extract of that conversation


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

arunm86, per your signature you got CO on 18th.

Why did he contact you today at 6 PM AEST ??

Did you submit docs that he requested earlier ??





arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Lets not speculate and panic, Sorry if my message caused a chaos in your minds. I had one of the most dramatic experience with DIBP today which in particular gave me a insight of their processing standards and process flows.
> 
> I will definitely write all about it once i hear more news from DIBP tommorow, dont want to create another panicky situation as far now. A hint though, case officer contacted me at 6:00p.m AEST today and my earlier post is a breif extract of that conversation


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> arunm86, per your signature you got CO on 18th.
> 
> Why did he contact you today at 6 PM AEST ??
> 
> Did you submit docs that he requested earlier ??


The CO didn't request any docs mate, i came to know about the co when i called them up on 18th. I will leave the details on why i was contacted late after the office hours until i get a grant.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

:smokin: i think i will send some spy.. you are keeping a huge secret.. I will start praying for your grant from today .. eep: 

So if you have privilege to get a call after office hours.. your words seems more trust-able than any speculations???

tks,
Eva



arunm86 said:


> The CO didn't request any docs mate, i came to know about the co when i called them up on 18th. I will leave the details on why i was contacted late after the office hours until i get a grant.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

If you don't mind, you can PM me 

6:00 PM AEST is making everyone curious.



arunm86 said:


> The CO didn't request any docs mate, i came to know about the co when i called them up on 18th. I will leave the details on why i was contacted late after the office hours until i get a grant.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> If you don't mind, you can PM me
> 
> 6:00 PM AEST is making everyone curious.


Yeah pm on this forum . Your messages have just added to all the anxiety and suspense Arun.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Yeah pm on this forum . Your messages have just added to all the anxiety and suspense Arun.


Curious Case of Benjamin Button!!!!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

arunm86, I think you can unfold a couple more secrets for us(from the 10-15 that you are keeping to yourself). Share something which will give us some info but will not endanger your application in anyway.


Waiting to see your response...

Nobody logged-off, everyone is eyeing on your response.



arunm86 said:


> The CO didn't request any docs mate, i came to know about the co when i called them up on 18th. I will leave the details on why i was contacted late after the office hours until i get a grant.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Eva, expat & amit,

I understand your anxiousness to know what happened. As much as I want to share what really happened I need to be extra patient until I get a grant or contacted again by CO, I hope this will happen tomo or early next week. Waiting for some hard evidence at this stage 

Good news is just around the corner guys. Hold tight.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Medicals cleared at 5:45 pm today, application updated and all outstanding issues sorted at around the same time. Heard about the patches I mentioned earlier. 

Also got some info on internal allocation and processing difficulties,.

The secret is - why me? Why this was shared with me and not anyone else? Can't reveal that for now


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Medicals cleared at 5:45 pm today, application updated and all outstanding issues sorted at around the same time. Heard about the patches I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Also got some info on internal allocation and processing difficulties,.
> 
> The secret is - why me? Why this was shared with me and not anyone else? Can't reveal how I got them to share this


Arun buddy I hope you get your grant soon without any more trouble.


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of sat action really works... My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


Congrats Jaiveen. I hope you are a 189 applicant.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of sat action really works... My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


Congrats Mate!!! Indeed a good news for Junites!!!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks man and wish you good luck for your grant.

I hope you know the answers to questions that are asked below in your post and we would like to know from you only when you are granted.





arunm86 said:


> Medicals cleared at 5:45 pm today, application updated and all outstanding issues sorted at around the same time. Heard about the patches I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Also got some info on internal allocation and processing difficulties,.
> 
> The secret is - why me? Why this was shared with me and not anyone else? Can't reveal that for now


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


Congrats Jeevan. Phew!! So Juneites are still getting grants. I was little worried by some earlier posts. Hope you are a 189 applicant.


----------



## Its_f3r (Aug 13, 2014)

biff said:


> Just saw the immiaccount, and saw the following above my application page:
> "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"
> 
> Also, under the health requirements:
> ...


I got the same thing on my immi account yesterday. The only difference is mine was 
"This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates."
I wasn't surprised as the medical check that i did was for 485 visa (i did it last year in November) which didn't include HIV blood test. Does anyone know about this situation? I hope they won't ask me to do the whole medical check again just because i did not have the HIV blood test.:smow:

IELTS: L 8.5, W 8.0, S 7, R 7 | Positive CPA: 03.06.14| EOI Logged:03.06.14 | Invite: 23.06.2014| Visa Logged: 25.06.14| CO: | Direct Grant :


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


Congrats Jaiveen.... such a relief you might be experiencing.....enjoyyyyyy.... and best of Luck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I am sure that I am at the right place, I got my VISA invitation today and wanted to check what all documents are required to apply for the VISA (Subclass-189). I know PCC and Medical Examinations are required - is there a specific place where we need to get the medical examinations done? And what else is required?

If I could find a doc with what all is required and where to get it, that would be wonderful.

I thank you all for your help in advance.

RammyC


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats Jaiveen. I hope you are a 189 applicant.


Thanks amitferns,yes it's 189.


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Mate!!! Indeed a good news for Junites!!!


Thanks jimmyhedrix.


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Congrats Jeevan. Phew!! So Juneites are still getting grants. I was little worried by some earlier posts. Hope you are a 189 applicant.


Thanks buddy n don't worry, all posts ate not applicable to every applicant ... ur grant will also be on the way.... Have patience n be positive.


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

m here too budyy ...!!!!! no any red or green signal yet >>>


----------



## Jaiveen (Jul 22, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats Jaiveen.... such a relief you might be experiencing.....enjoyyyyyy.... and best of Luck
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


Thanks buddy, u r not far away from this happiness,all the best!!!


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


Congratulations!!! If I am not wrong there is a file record for all the visa 189 that have been granted. Where I can find it? Thanks a lot and let's keep :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Hello Jaiveen... congratulations!
> 
> Could you please help me with the list of docs that's required at the time of applying the VISA? I got my VISA invite today and don't want to delay any longer )
> 
> ...


Rammy you can go ahead and lodge the VISA application without PCC and Medicals. 
Once you apply the visa you will get HAP ID which you need to provide to one of medical institutes approved by DIBP and take a prior appointment with them. They will then upload them in a weeks time. Meanwhile get your reference letters, 3 pay slips per year, PCCs (of all countries that you stayed for more than 12 months), age proof (Birth Certificate, etc), education proof, language proof (IELTS).

It will take upto 5 weeks for CO to be assigned to your case so, please be ready with form 80 and if you have dependents then for 1221 for each of them.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


Congrats!! Mind sharing the timeline please?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Medicals cleared at 5:45 pm today, application updated and all outstanding issues sorted at around the same time. Heard about the patches I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Also got some info on internal allocation and processing difficulties,.
> 
> The secret is - why me? Why this was shared with me and not anyone else? Can't reveal that for now


How did you know that your medical has been cleared?


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Earliest lodgement date is now 8th may for 189, dibp did an awesome job in the last month catching up..


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

Silent but tense lurker here... lodged my 189 on June 12th.. eagerly awaiting a response from DIBP. When I called about a week back, heard my case has been assigned to team 33 mid August.. So hoping for some news soon All the best to all the fellow 189ers!

its indeed great news that the earliest lodgement date is now May 8th.. thats a lot of stuff cleared out since last one month! Cheers!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Silent but tense lurker here... lodged my 189 on June 12th.. eagerly awaiting a response from DIBP. When I called about a week back, heard my case has been assigned to team 33 mid August.. So hoping for some news soon All the best to all the fellow 189ers!
> 
> its indeed great news that the earliest lodgement date is now May 8th.. thats a lot of stuff cleared out since last one month! Cheers!


One question - What does earliest lodgement date of May 8th mean?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> One question - What does earliest lodgement date of May 8th mean?


There is no one before May 8 without a CO allocated.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....	:rockon:


Congratulations arty:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Silent but tense lurker here... lodged my 189 on June 12th.. eagerly awaiting a response from DIBP. When I called about a week back, heard my case has been assigned to team 33 mid August.. So hoping for some news soon All the best to all the fellow 189ers!
> 
> its indeed great news that the earliest lodgement date is now May 8th.. thats a lot of stuff cleared out since last one month! Cheers!


You are just a day before me. Hope I have a CO allocated too.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Rammy you can go ahead and lodge the VISA application without PCC and Medicals.
> Once you apply the visa you will get HAP ID which you need to provide to one of medical institutes approved by DIBP and take a prior appointment with them. They will then upload them in a weeks time. Meanwhile get your reference letters, 3 pay slips per year, PCCs (of all countries that you stayed for more than 12 months), age proof (Birth Certificate, etc), education proof, language proof (IELTS).
> 
> It will take upto 5 weeks for CO to be assigned to your case so, please be ready with form 80 and if you have dependents then for 1221 for each of them.


===========================================================

Thanks a lot for your response Jimmyhendrix 

Few queries:

1. Will the same reference letters work that I used during ACS (its the Statuary declarations as my organizations did not provide me the reference letters on the letter head).

2. I don't have my birth certificate so an Affidavit (on a Stamp Paper) along with my Matriculation (High School) certificate will suffice?

3. Any info on where do we find Form 80 and Form 1221?

If you or anyone else could please help me with these queries I would be grateful.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

RammyC said:


> ===========================================================
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response Jimmyhendrix
> 
> ...



80: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F80.pdf&ei=rEUAVJTEFcaVatLWgtAD&usg=AFQjCNE_6ufSbgtClSCfNNzJ4-VZV83CxQ&bvm=bv.74115972,d.d2s

1221: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F1221.pdf&ei=z0UAVIqTJMGi0QX8g4Bw&usg=AFQjCNFrY2AiO6O_FYdwvs4r9dzJcQ5c0Q&bvm=bv.74115972,d.d2s


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> 80: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F80.pdf&ei=rEUAVJTEFcaVatLWgtAD&usg=AFQjCNE_6ufSbgtClSCfNNzJ4-VZV83CxQ&bvm=bv.74115972,d.d2s
> 
> 1221: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F1221.pdf&ei=z0UAVIqTJMGi0QX8g4Bw&usg=AFQjCNFrY2AiO6O_FYdwvs4r9dzJcQ5c0Q&bvm=bv.74115972,d.d2s


Wow... thank you for such a quick response Ritzagni!

If anyone could please help me with the following queries that would be awesome:

1. Will the same reference letters work that I used during ACS (its the Statuary declarations as my organizations did not provide me with the reference letters on the letter head).
2. I don't have my birth certificate so an Affidavit (on a Stamp Paper) along with my Matriculation (High School) certificate will suffice?

Thank you.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jeezzz.. no grants..??cant believe ..!!


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Jeezzz.. no grants..??cant believe ..!!





Hi dude ...


18th June 189 applicant has got the grant today. He is from Bangalore, INDIA.


Please see the page of 189 & 190 Applicants ..


Don't worry, a direct grant is waiting for you next week....


All the Best ...


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

yup .. saw that now.. feeling relaxed.. 

tks,
Eva


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

amitferns said:


> You are just a day before me. Hope I have a CO allocated too.


Same state for me... visa applied on 13th June, awaiting CO allocation... hoping it happens soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

I wish all of you get it early next week... The end June folks can gain some hope with that


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

amitferns said:


> You are just a day before me. Hope I have a CO allocated too.


same here....they said that my case has been allocated to team33 early week of august....but ...nthng have come up so far...status has been showing 'in progress' since the beginning of lodgement.!!! hope all junetis gets cleared by next week..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

RammyC said:


> Wow... thank you for such a quick response Ritzagni!
> 
> If anyone could please help me with the following queries that would be awesome:
> 
> ...


1. yes
2. I dont know. What reason are you giving for:
2.1 not having your birth certificate.
2.2 not being able to apply or produce one now.

Usually such declarations are given for parents or dependents, never heard in case of main applicants.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Sure, no worries...
> 
> Hope I get through unscathed


:bump:
Update from CO:
Either SSC Marks card or baptismal certificate can be provided as legitimate age proof. There is no need for birth certificate in particular.

I hope the ones who had this query can breathe a sigh of relief, like me 

Cheers,
ARM.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Wow... thank you for such a quick response Ritzagni!
> 
> If anyone could please help me with the following queries that would be awesome:
> 
> ...


2) S.S.C marks card will do.. I have this confirmed by a CO..

Cheers...


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oopsie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Whoever saw my earlier post was lucky enough to know any insight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anandc - you are so positive about OZ man! gud luck with that! been here as a PM for a while! Still love India for our Freedom, applying for PIO to become an Indian by origin mate.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Whoever saw my earlier post was lucky enough to know any insight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anandc - you are so positive about OZ man! gud luck with that! been here as a PM for a while! Still love India for our Freedom, applying for PIO to become an Indian by origin mate.


Arun I happened to see your earlier post. More than lucky it worried me and almost had a sleepless night. If you do not want to reveal what is happening, please stop posting till you are ready to open up completly. It will save a lot of us some heartburn.
Anandc is not being optimistic. He is stating the latest update on gsm allocation dates as per dibp site.

Sorry about being so nasty about this 
Arun but couple of your previous posts has really got me worried.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

This is weird but ridiculously funny...


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some guidance, I had filled my evisa form in july where in I had stated the answer for "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?" as "NO" since it mentioned the period to be for more than 12 months. Was my answer correct.

I had stayed outside of India for a period of 6 months for work purpose, should I be mentioning this 6months address in my form 80, will i also have to upload the form 80 for my wife upfront or wait for CO to ask for it. Please help!!!


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi All,
Please find below my timelines, need help from all seniors here...

Category: 189 (261312)
Skill Assesment: +ve 19th Aug 2013
IELTS: 14th Feb 2014 (L 7, R 7.5, W 7, S 7)
EOI: 60 points 18th Feb 2014
Invite: 28th April 2014
Visa Lodged: 02 June 2014
Med: 27th June 2014
PCC Self & Spouse: 07 July 2014
CO: ?????
Grant: Eagerly waiting for...


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Whoever saw my earlier post was lucky enough to know any insight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anandc - you are so positive about OZ man! gud luck with that! been here as a PM for a while! Still love India for our Freedom, applying for PIO to become an Indian by origin mate.


There are prons and cons in each country on the Earth. I have been in Australia for 4 years and completely in love with this country. Have no idea what kind of freedom in India you posted about as I have never been there. Australia is the great country if you respect its law and behave yourself in accordance with that. There is enough freedom in here and much more opportunities to build a better future. And eventually, this country is much safer than many others. I respect your opinion because maybe you have some reasons for it, but at the same time I would like to share my experience to cheer people up.


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

Just wanted to add to my previous post that yes there could be some delays if there really was a glitch in the system, but I think they will do what ever it takes to fix it as soon as they can. The system is unique and it already dramatically speeds the process up. Just a year or two ago people had to wait at least for a year to be granted a visa. Lets not panic guys and just wait. I am also waiting for my 189 visa granted and also very nerveous. Anyway we all will be assessed and hopefully granted our visas.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

ARM_0112 said:


> 2) S.S.C marks card will do.. I have this confirmed by a CO..
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks a lot for the positive response my friend. I am trying to get the Birth Certificate if not then will use the Affidavit with the SSC Marks Card as suggested by you and confirmed by a CO 

Thanks again


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> 1. yes
> 2. I dont know. What reason are you giving for:
> 2.1 not having your birth certificate.
> 2.2 not being able to apply or produce one now.
> ...


Thanks for your answer Ashish!

Well... I never bothered to get the Birth certificate (never required) and I got your point that I should get it now (if possible) and I will try for it. If for some reason I am unable to get the same I hope the Affidavit should work supported by the 10th/12th Marksheets. Someone else on the thread also confirmed that SSC marksheet will suffice (confirmed by a CO)


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think you tried to help people by that ..but really it did create more or less a panic atmosphere .... anyways hope you get grant and open up to too many questions you got till now 

tks,
Eva



arunm86 said:


> Whoever saw my earlier post was lucky enough to know any insight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anandc - you are so positive about OZ man! gud luck with that! been here as a PM for a while! Still love India for our Freedom, applying for PIO to become an Indian by origin mate.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

dba_boy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some guidance, I had filled my evisa form in july where in I had stated the answer for "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
> residence?" as "NO" since it mentioned the period to be for more than 12 months. Was my answer correct.
> ...


its OK to make mistakes, upload form 1023, which is meant for notifying DIBP for any errors you have done while filling out the application anywhere in the evisa. you also mention reason for erring. Do it and relax, don't wait till CO asks.

Link to form 1023: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

Best,
Ritz


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all... its my humble request to All the thread members to please update your respective signatures and PLEASE WRITE YOUR VISA TYPE (i.e. 189 or 190) and CATAGORY (eg-263111).. Some signatures are still incomplete and confusing. it will be helpfull for all of us.....

Thanks and awaiting Co-operation....


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi All,
> Please find below my timelines, need help from all seniors here...
> 
> Category: 189 (261312)
> ...


Can any one guide me what could be wrong with my application since I habe front loaded all the documents with the help of an agent... Thanks


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

If it is that something wrong ..with your application... that your grant is getting delayed , you should have been contacted by CO by now..dont loose hope.. you may be just 2 or 3 days away from a direct grant..

tks,
Eva



imgoingaustralia said:


> Can any one guide me what could be wrong with my application since I habe front loaded all the documents with the help of an agent... Thanks


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Do anyone for you guys know of people in the last week of Jun getting a CO or grants. I applied for 189 on 25 Jun and still no sign. Its driving me crazy.

Thanks


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Friends - 

Was anyone able to verify claims in one of the posts earlier that the timeline for June applicants will be increased because of system updates etc. A friend of mine received his grant a few days ago. He had applied on 11th June, and has the same skill code as mine.. I applied on 15th June and no action for me yet. So not sure what to expect.....

Wait continues !!!
Sid


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> If it is that something wrong ..with your application... that your grant is getting delayed , you should have been contacted by CO by now..dont loose hope.. you may be just 2 or 3 days away from a direct grant..
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thanks eva


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys ... I have a urgent question. While going through the docs i found something concerning. While applying eVisa, what date did you guys put in for ACS. The date one the top left side corner or the date which is mentioned in the first line of the letter. 

Please reply urgently so that i can correct it. 

I wrote the top left end date. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Guys ... I have a urgent question. While going through the docs i found something concerning. While applying eVisa, what date did you guys put in for ACS. The date one the top left side corner or the date which is mentioned in the first line of the letter.
> 
> Please reply urgently so that i can correct it.
> 
> I wrote the top left end date. PLEASE HELP.


No worries you have entered correct date, it should be always the date of issue...


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> No worries you have entered correct date, it should be always the date of issue...


Thanks mate, i am going border line insane now ! The wait is getting better of me


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Friends,
I have got an invitation. People who have already received Visa, just wanted to check does usually CO assignment and Visa grant take 2-3 months of time.

Vimal


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

vimalnair said:


> Friends,
> I have got an invitation. People who have already received Visa, just wanted to check does usually CO assignment and Visa grant take 2-3 months of time.
> 
> Vimal


Hi Vimal,

It depends, usually we have seen it take about 2-3 months for a CO to be allocated and then Vida to be processed. But there have been some lucky folks as well. So keep you fingers crossed.


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Thanks RK...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

vimalnair said:


> Friends,
> I have got an invitation. People who have already received Visa, just wanted to check does usually CO assignment and Visa grant take 2-3 months of time.
> 
> Vimal


Congrats Vimal on your invite. Generally it takes any where 2 to 4 months for CO allocation to Visa grant. It however depends on lot of factors in my opinion. 
1. Being Offshore/Onshore applicants. Onshore applicant have higher priority.
2. No of dependent applicants.
3. Type of Visa (189 or 190 or 489). 190 has higher priority.
4. Medical condition if you have BP, TB or diabetes it would be referred to MOC (Medical council ) for medical decision and they can deny your visa if your medical condition cost more than 20,000 AUD. Other medical condition they look for is HIV, TB and any condition which is expensive to treat like uncontrollable diabetes can cause organ failure which is red flag for them.
5. Character check or PCC as it is called commonly. Your PCC should be clear from all countries where you have lived for more than 12 months.
6. Wrong or error information provided.
7. Payment of Visa fees. Some people struggle in this too.


So best of luck for you and plan accordingly to file your visa.


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Hi Arjun,
What does this "Direct Grant -> 25-Aug-2014 [ 81 days]" in your status indicate. You have received a Grant?. If yes then whats the criteria for the same.

Vimal


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Can any one guide me what could be wrong with my application since I habe front loaded all the documents with the help of an agent... Thanks


If something was wrong you would be notified by your case officer. All applicants are allocated to different processing teams. This means that somebody who lodged visa later than you and already received visa might have been assessed by another team which works quicker. By their rules, they have up to 2 weeks to notify that a CO has been allocated, so I am sure that many ppl who are waiting for grants have been already allocated to some processing teams and need to wait for their turn to be looked at.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi All,
> Please find below my timelines, need help from all seniors here...
> 
> Category: 189 (261312)
> ...


Hi Mate,

It is almost 3 months now. Did you try reaching out to DIBP and finding out which team your case is assigned to?
Hopefully your case is being looked into and a direct grant is on its way!

Cheers


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Hi Arjun,
> What does this "Direct Grant -> 25-Aug-2014 [ 81 days]" in your status indicate. You have received a Grant?. If yes then whats the criteria for the same.
> 
> Vimal


Direct grant means that he was not contacted by a case officer (CO). All the required documents were attached in his application, and due to that the CO was satisfied and gave him a direct grant.
Regards
Ker2Aus


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind revert, one more query I have, my skill assessment was finalized on 19th Aug 2013 and the letter must have expired since it is more than a year now, will it create any problem in finalizing my case or may be for this reason my case is getting delayed???


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> It is almost 3 months now. Did you try reaching out to DIBP and finding out which team your case is assigned to?
> Hopefully your case is being looked into and a direct grant is on its way!
> ...


Hi venus,

Thank you for your kind revert, I have filed my case through an agent and he has adviced me that there is no need to call DIBP before completing 3 months and suggested to have patience, hoping for direct grant soon.....


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Australianresident said:


> If something was wrong you would be notified by your case officer. All applicants are allocated to different processing teams. This means that somebody who lodged visa later than you and already received visa might have been assessed by another team which works quicker. By their rules, they have up to 2 weeks to notify that a CO has been allocated, so I am sure that many ppl who are waiting for grants have been already allocated to some processing teams and need to wait for their turn to be looked at.


Thanks, I hope things will get finalized soon...


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

hi got my visa on 27th lodged on june 16th recieved eoi on may 26th offshore applicant recent graduate but in india


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ganpathoz2014 said:


> hi got my visa on 27th lodged on june 16th recieved eoi on may 26th offshore applicant recent graduate but in india


Congrats Ganpath. Whats your Anzco and hope it was 189 visa?


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

:flypig: yeah it was 189 offshore


amitferns said:


> Congrats Ganpath. Whats your Anzco and hope it was 189 visa?


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Vimal,

Yes, I have received the Grant. The status above means that I was not contacted by my CO for any information required by them to process my grant. Generally, if you front load your documents at the time of paying of your visa fees. You have a probability of getting a direct grant. So if you want to speed up your grant process then you have front load all your relevant documents.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

RammyC said:


> Thanks for your answer Ashish!
> 
> Well... I never bothered to get the Birth certificate (never required) and I got your point that I should get it now (if possible) and I will try for it. If for some reason I am unable to get the same I hope the Affidavit should work supported by the 10th/12th Marksheets. Someone else on the thread also confirmed that SSC marksheet will suffice (confirmed by a CO)


It does suffice but still entirely on COs discretion. I had mine in Punjabi and was not planning to upload, neither I did for my wife but when it came to add my mother as a dependent, I got it translated and uploaded as a relationship proof but not as an age proof. I myself have uploaded ssc certificate.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do anyone for you guys know of people in the last week of Jun getting a CO or grants. I applied for 189 on 25 Jun and still no sign. Its driving me crazy.
> 
> Thanks


wait at least 15 days to 30 days, then start to frustrate. the timelines say 3 months at least. Wait until the specified time is over.


----------



## Ausprlife (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi 

I applied for my 189 on the 9th June 2014, got invitation on the same day, Any one out there applied around the same date and got a PR. I am really excited as the time is closing. Any body know anyone. 

Would love to see if there is anyone out there applied on the same date as me and got their visa


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Looking at the current trend for June'14 applicants you should look forward to coming week. If you are not contacted by CO yet, direct grant could be on your way.

Good luck.



Ausprlife said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my 189 on the 9th June 2014, got invitation on the same day, Any one out there applied around the same date and got a PR. I am really excited as the time is closing. Any body know anyone.
> 
> Would love to see if there is anyone out there applied on the same date as me and got their visa


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

*Need Help...*

I have my VISA application ready to be submitted but when I try to submit the same I get the following error:

====================================================
An error has occurred
------------------------
We are sorry, the expected page cannot currently be displayed. Please close this window and return to the Immigration website to try again.

====================================================

I have tried it many times during Saturday & Sunday and every time get the same error. Last time I was successfully able to reach the payment page was on Friday (I did not pay as I had few queries) and since Saturday I am not going past this message. I tried reaching out to the Customer Support but they work from Monday-Friday (9am-5pm). If anyone could please suggest how to get rid of this error it would be great.

Please, please, please help!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi RammyC... I think the problem you are facing could be due a system update. DIBP publishes it on their page when they are going to update their website and during that downtime period this error might occur....But the complete information of- from when and till when -the system is going to be unavailable is published prior.
Also try to change your browser. Over the time there have been some issues in logging to immi account in Firefox Mozilla-30.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## Its_f3r (Aug 13, 2014)

Just saw on another forum..someone who applied 189 visa on 17th of june has got a direct grant on 28th of august!! I reckon there will be a lot of grant for june applicants next week


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

RammyC said:


> I have my VISA application ready to be submitted but when I try to submit the same I get the following error:
> 
> ====================================================
> An error has occurred
> ...


Same here. What should I do now ?? thats really really really sux..


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi RammyC... I think the problem you are facing could be due a system update. DIBP publishes it on their page when they are going to update their website and during that downtime period this error might occur....But the complete information of- from when and till when -the system is going to be unavailable is published prior.
> Also try to change your browser. Over the time there have been some issues in logging to immi account in Firefox Mozilla-30.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


Thank you Gurjeet... I hope the update (if any) finishes soon and let me submit my application... just got to know that there are others that are facing the same issue so what you mentioned may be correct :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

All the best people for the coming week. I am entering my 12th week. Hopefully many of us get to celebrate.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

ganpathoz2014 said:


> :flypig: yeah it was 189 offshore


Congratulations


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

arjunsydney said:


> Hi Vimal,
> 
> Yes, I have received the Grant. The status above means that I was not contacted by my CO for any information required by them to process my grant. Generally, if you front load your documents at the time of paying of your visa fees. You have a probability of getting a direct grant. So if you want to speed up your grant process then you have front load all your relevant documents.


Congratulations Arjun


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Its_f3r said:


> Just saw on another forum..someone who applied 189 visa on 17th of june has got a direct grant on 28th of august!! I reckon there will be a lot of grant for june applicants next week


and for July applicants too :bounce:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

amitferns said:


> All the best people for the coming week. I am entering my 12th week. Hopefully many of us get to celebrate.


Oh Amit, You are definitely getting a direct grant THIS week.....


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

Its_f3r said:


> Just saw on another forum..someone who applied 189 visa on 17th of june has got a direct grant on 28th of august!! I reckon there will be a lot of grant for june applicants next week


Yeah！ Good luck to everyone. The grand rain please come！


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


----------



## Reca (May 26, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


Hi Arun,

Have ugot your visa today? please update ur timeline.

Thanks
Reca


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

oh good..! All the best..!


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ohh good, congratulations.


----------



## Its_f3r (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratz!! Please share ur timeline
Thank you


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


Congrats Arun.


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats Arun.


Hope this is our week!!


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



arunm86 said:


> Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


Congrats Arun! So after all the panic about system issue was misplaced 
All the best mate. Were you a single applicant or did you've any dependents in your application as well?


cheers


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats ArunM86.... Feels really great to hear good news in the forum... specially for all applicants of june...Eagerly waiting for our grants..... Enjoyyyy Buddy......

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats to arunm86 and to all who got their grants already!


----------



## yarsatya (May 9, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


Congrats arunm86!!! 

The countdown has begun for all the June applicants now. Wish everyone all the best.


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi All,
> Please find below my timelines, need help from all seniors here...
> 
> Category: 189 (261312)
> ...


We need to know more of you. Could you please share the screenshot you are seeing in the immi site. 100% sure that you have been assigned a CO, but it seems your case is little complicated.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


Congrats Mate...

I see that you are 189 Onshore Applicant with Visa Lodge Date as 9th June...


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations arunm86!! You must be relieved from all the stress.

As promised, can you now share what internal process glitch you were communicated, which you said you would post after your grant ??





arunm86 said:


> Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> and for July applicants too :bounce:


I have lodged on 17th July... Should I expect anything next week? Everything front loaded.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi All,

I 've got a question regarding the the CDR. Is it required by EA to have someone from my company ( my manager for example) to verify and sign it?

Thank you.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I 've got a question regarding the the CDR. Is it required by EA to have someone from my company ( my manager for example) to verify and sign it?
> 
> Thank you.


No, you would not need the whole CDR application to be verified.. However, an employee reference letter is required stating your roles and responsibilities if you mention work experience of 12 months or more or if you require assessment of your employment ..


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Bhruguraj said:


> I have lodged on 17th July... Should I expect anything next week? Everything front loaded.
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.2014
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
> ...


Similar timelines.... Not really.... we need to wait until last week of September...


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Hi Arjun,
Congrats. Good to hear the news. So you would be now preparing to fly...lane:. Njoy...Where are you planning to land. Whats your expertise.

Vimal



arjunsydney said:


> Hi Vimal,
> 
> Yes, I have received the Grant. The status above means that I was not contacted by my CO for any information required by them to process my grant. Generally, if you front load your documents at the time of paying of your visa fees. You have a probability of getting a direct grant. So if you want to speed up your grant process then you have front load all your relevant documents.


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

Called up Immi guys.. just got update that my case has been assigned to team 32... waited for about an hour on the phone to hear this..

Anyone else assigned to Team 32?


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

great mine was also a direct grant on 27 aug lodged on 16th june


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Called up Immi guys.. just got update that my case has been assigned to team 32... waited for about an hour on the phone to hear this..
> 
> Anyone else assigned to Team 32?


can you share your timelines please and also the number you called DIBP guys on?


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

It was just the regular 131881 number.. I lodged on June 12th..


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Same here. What should I do now ?? thats really really really sux..


It usually happens if you have the site already open in same browser. Just close all your browser tabs and try again


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bhruguraj said:


> I have lodged on 17th July... Should I expect anything next week? Everything front loaded.
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.2014
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
> ...


Wait for a month atleast. You will hear something definitely by 30th Sept week.


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> It was just the regular 131881 number.. I lodged on June 12th..


Adelaide team 32 is good. You might have applied in software & application programming - 2613 category. You will get to hear something by this week definitely.


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Its a direct grant baby!!!!!!!!!!! Vow!!!


Congratulations arun 😊


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

Its_f3r said:


> Just saw on another forum..someone who applied 189 visa on 17th of june has got a direct grant on 28th of august!! I reckon there will be a lot of grant for june applicants next week


If all the documents are correct then no problem of getting direct grant. Please do not upload form 80 if you are not asked for it.


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

I really hope so  all the best to everyone waiting!!


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

arindamsaha76 said:


> Adelaide team 32 is good. You might have applied in software & application programming - 2613 category. You will get to hear something by this week definitely.


Yes mine is 261311.. Hoping for a good news soon!


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Yes mine is 261311.. Hoping for a good news soon!


Please share your timeline.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Yes mine is 261311.. Hoping for a good news soon!


Did they tell you when you were assigned a CO?


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Did they tell you when you were assigned a CO?


yeah, first when I called they said I was assigned to team 33 on 14th Aug.. now they are saying Team 32 was assigned on 29th Aug.. Lets see..! They just said I will get an email from CO if they need any document.. till then I just gotta wait patiently!


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

My lawyer just heard from the co today morning....asked for payslips and medicals....keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> My lawyer just heard from the co today morning....asked for payslips and medicals....keeping my fingers crossed....


Your timeline pls!!


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

arindamsaha76 said:


> We need to know more of you. Could you please share the screenshot you are seeing in the immi site. 100% sure that you have been assigned a CO, but it seems your case is little complicated.


Hi Arindam,

I have applied through an agent with his immi account and hence cannot be able to send the screen shot, but today I have seen the status as In Progress and under each applicant it is showing "Processing wait for department to contact" which I believe is the common quote for all the applicants.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Arindam,
> 
> I have applied through an agent with his immi account and hence cannot be able to send the screen shot, but today I have seen the status as In Progress and under each applicant it is showing "Processing wait for department to contact" which I believe is the common quote for all the applicants.
> 
> Thanks!!!


How to check the status? My case is in agents immi account.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

@jimmyhendrix my lodge date is 20th june....and i did not frontload all documents....just doing them now and arranging for the medicals....occupation is engineering technologist....60 points 189


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> How to check the status? My case is in agents immi account.


Just ask ur agent to give u the login details.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> @jimmyhendrix my lodge date is 20th june....and i did not frontload all documents....just doing them now and arranging for the medicals....occupation is engineering technologist....60 points 189


This is a good sign though Not many grants today. Mine is just a couple days behind yours. I have already frontloaded all the documents that I could think would be needed. Last one was uploaded just this morning. 

It is time for second half of Junites. Stay vigil, sit tight and pray hard. !!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> yeah, first when I called they said I was assigned to team 33 on 14th Aug.. now they are saying Team 32 was assigned on 29th Aug.. Lets see..! They just said I will get an email from CO if they need any document.. till then I just gotta wait patiently!


They told me the same thing i.e. allocated to team 33 Brisbane. But when I got the confirmation e-mail upon application submission, it was from Adelide team instead. I thought my application would be handled by Adelide folks. I do not care who looks into it as long as I get the grant. :behindsofa:


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> How to check the status? My case is in agents immi account.


I have went to agent's office and seen the details in person...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

One more day goes by without any news. Hope something comes in atleast this week.


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

amitferns said:


> One more day goes by without any news. Hope something comes in atleast this week.


Same here Amit... All the best..!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tough to handle :-(

tks,
Eva



amitferns said:


> One more day goes by without any news. Hope something comes in atleast this week.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Tough to handle :-(
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Sure is. I have not waited for anything like this in my life. Unable to concentrate on anything else.


----------



## vikz_au (Aug 26, 2012)

*Timeline*

Hi Guys,

Below is my timeline:

Subclass 190 (SA)
ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
CO Allocation & request for PCC & medicals: 15-Aug-2014
PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 24-Aug-2014
Grant: ??

I know it's hard to estimate the tentative response date. But, based on the previous hypothesis, when can I expect to hear from CO again.

Kind Regards,


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Sure is. I have not waited for anything like this in my life. Unable to concentrate on anything else.


Same here buddy, I have lodged my application on 2nd June and still not heard anything from DIBP.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Same here buddy, I have lodged my application on 2nd June and still not heard anything from DIBP.


Do you plan to call dibp? Your 3 months are up. I plan to call only when I complete 3 months.


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Do you plan to call dibp? Your 3 months are up. I plan to call only when I complete 3 months.


I have decided to wait for 2 to 3 days and then will call DIBP if required..


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Same here buddy, I have lodged my application on 2nd June and still not heard anything from DIBP.


Feel sorry for you man. I thought you guys were already done and second half of June folks are being assessed. You can call without any delay. Even I am planning to call them tomorrow for 2nd time to check for my medical status as it has been just one month since my medical was uploaded and referred. 

I called on 21st August last time. I hope not the same guy is going to pick up my call.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Sure is. I have not waited for anything like this in my life. Unable to concentrate on anything else.


Yeah, It literally sucks. I feel like my days are being wasted without being productive at work. I was relatively good till last week. With the start of September, my anxiety level has gone way up and cannot focus on any thing. It is literally killing but softly. I would go mad if the grant does not come along by the end of this month for me. Till then ..... :llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama:


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Feel sorry for you man. I thought you guys were already done and second half of June folks are being assessed. You can call without any delay. Even I am planning to call them tomorrow for 2nd time to check for my medical status as it has been just one month since my medical was uploaded and referred.
> 
> I called on 21st August last time. I hope not the same guy is going to pick up my call.


Yeah I understand but still want to wait for 2-3 more days, I hope direct grant for me is on the way....


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> How to check the status? My case is in agents immi account.




Hi

You must create an immi account for yourself 

The link is

ImmiAccount

When u click the Create an ImmiAccount (individuals)

It will scroll down

Click the create an ImmiAccount 


It will open the login page of the immigration australia website


Click the create an ImmiAccount 

under the Don't have the immigration account


Fill the details and your account will be created.



Just ask your agent about the Acknowledgement Receipt or the Visa Summary Page received after Paying the Visa Page.


You will have the Transaction Reference number starting with E.....


In the immigration Website login to your account and just click the IMPORT APPLICATION


give the details i.e Transaction Reference Number, Passport Details, Date of Birth.


You can see the details submitted, and the Status of the Application.


All the Best....



Wish you a grant in a couple of days ....


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> You must create an immi account for yourself
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the details, just a quick question will it affect anyways in agent's immi account or agent will also be able to see the progress of the application?

Cheers..


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hey thanks for the details, just a quick question will it affect anyways in agent's immi account or agent will also be able to see the progress of the application?
> 
> Cheers..




He will also the Progress of the application as the Application is already imported in to his account.


Anyone who imports the Application with the Transaction Reference number can see the progress of the Corresponding application.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hey thanks for the details, just a quick question will it affect anyways in agent's immi account or agent will also be able to see the progress of the application?
> 
> Cheers..




He won't know that you have imported the Application and you are checking the Status, unless you inform him.

so don't bother about it.

If you have the Transaction Reference Number, then GO AHEAD...


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> He will also the Progress of the application as the Application is already imported in to his account.
> 
> 
> Anyone who imports the Application with the Transaction Reference number can see the progress of the Corresponding application.


Thanks Sunil, I am going to try this out right now...


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

sunilreddy said:


> He won't know that you have imported the Application and you are checking the Status, unless you inform him.
> 
> so don't bother about it.
> 
> If you have the Transaction Reference Number, then GO AHEAD...


thank a lot mate, didn't know we can create a immiaccount for ourself. Since my agent doesn't want to give me the login details. this helps


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

sunilreddy said:


> He won't know that you have imported the Application and you are checking the Status, unless you inform him.
> 
> so don't bother about it.
> 
> If you have the Transaction Reference Number, then GO AHEAD...


hello,
after I import the application, I see the status is IN PROGRESS, does that mean my case is allocated to CO.
I also select the application and hit the submit application button but then cancel it. does it cause any problems. I was just trying to explore the immiaccount.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> You must create an immi account for yourself
> 
> ...


Thank you sunil..... 

Are you sure I will not have any negative impact on my application?

Agent's immi account will remain same as it was?


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> He won't know that you have imported the Application and you are checking the Status, unless you inform him.
> 
> so don't bother about it.
> 
> If you have the Transaction Reference Number, then GO AHEAD...


Just created the immi account and is able to see my application... it is still showing in progress


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

arindamsaha76 said:


> If all the documents are correct then no problem of getting direct grant. Please do not upload form 80 if you are not asked for it.


Just curious, why not?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Thank you sunil.....
> 
> Are you sure I will not have any negative impact on my application?
> 
> Agent's immi account will remain same as it was?


just go ahead and do it. its just like a mailbox which requires you to enter TRN and you can see the status of your application. I think it doesn't affect your agent's immiaccount.

I just did mine.


----------



## android2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys..
I have been asked for documents for overseas experience. However, I have not claimed any points for overseas experience when submitting my EOI. I have sent a clarification email to the CO. Has anyone come across similar situation? If yes, what action did you take?

Also, what is usually the response time after all documents requested on the additional evidence email are provided to the CO?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

android2014 said:


> Guys..
> I have been asked for documents for overseas experience. However, I have not claimed any points for overseas experience when submitting my EOI. I have sent a clarification email to the CO. Has anyone come across similar situation? If yes, what action did you take?
> 
> Also, what is usually the response time after all documents requested on the additional evidence email are provided to the CO?
> ...


Hi, 

It's purely on discretion of CO after all its skilled migration visa leading to permanent residency. 

If CO feels that you need to provide proof of being skilled by providing income documents for overseas experience which was deemed as skilled by skills assessor despite of the fact that you have not claimed points for experience CO can ask for those. 

Please forward the same documents which you forwarded to your skill assessing authority. 

Generally reply from CO can take 48 hours to few weeks depends on CO. 

Regards, 


Deep


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hey thanks for the details, just a quick question will it affect anyways in agent's immi account or agent will also be able to see the progress of the application?
> 
> Cheers..


Thanks to u I can view my application!!! Big hug


----------



## android2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks mate! I have now uploaded the additional documents.


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> You must create an immi account for yourself
> 
> ...


That's great！ I can see my status whenever I want now！Thanks a lot mate ！


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Vickyh said:


> That's great！ I can see my status whenever I want now！Thanks a lot mate ！


There is nothing much you will see. But yes you can verify if agent has uploaded all your docs and if CO has requested for anything


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Just curious, why not?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Putting form 80 upfront normally make them curious about your movement and work experience. Form 80 is normally asked if your travel movement and experience are evaluated are not as per expected. So please be careful.


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Arindam,
> 
> I have applied through an agent with his immi account and hence cannot be able to send the screen shot, but today I have seen the status as In Progress and under each applicant it is showing "Processing wait for department to contact" which I believe is the common quote for all the applicants.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Please check your heath requirement, if it is finalized then it means all clear from medical side.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

hi 
how long does it take for the visa to be granted once the CO requests for PCC while every other document is uploaded can some one tell me


----------



## arindamsaha76 (Aug 29, 2014)

gopinath1973 said:


> hi
> how long does it take for the visa to be granted once the CO requests for PCC while every other document is uploaded can some one tell me


Should be in a week of time but it depends upon the GSM team. Which team has asked you for the details?


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi all Seniors,

Please spare few minutes of your time.. Your guidance will draw a proper path to my dreams..

Thanks in advance
I appeared for IELTS on 14 feb 2013 and got 7 each
Then applied for ACS on 14 Sept 2013 and Result is as follows..

1.	Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313
2.	Degree Electronics and Communication completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in computing
3.	Employment History :
4.	6 months company 1 as Computer Engineer
5.	3 yrs 7 months company 2 as System Engineer (Sept 2013 on ACS)
6.	The following Employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at a skilled level and relevant to 261313 of ANZSCO code


Where I can claim 3 years of experience from Aug 2011 till Sept 2014 and get 5 points 
Next is 15 points for education, 30 for age, 10 for IELTS

Making EOI score 60.

I have few queries which really need a solution

My designation in the same company (company 2 ) has changed to that of Test Engineer from System Engineer on 31 March 2014 but I am in same company working.

Questions:

1.	How to divide my experience in EOI :
1st option:
Company dates Designation	duration relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2009-till date	Test Engineer	4 years 6 months	Relevant

As Agent says Latest Designation is to be mentioned and for same company we cannot divide our Experience in Positions or Relevancy and give a REFERENCE LETTER from Fellow employees or managers that TEST ENGINEER performs 261313 responsibilities .
2nd Option
Company dates Designation	duration relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2010-08/2011	System Engineer	1 year 6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	09/2011- 03/2014	System Engineer	2 years 6 months	Relevant
Company 2	04/2014-till date	Test Engineer 6 months Relevant


2.	Do I need to fill some Form once CO is allocated that my Designation changed but I perform duties as specified before + more?
3.	I am from ECE background and still ACS deducted only 2 years from me. Will that work and be taken by CO as ok .


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

chuminh said:


> just go ahead and do it. its just like a mailbox which requires you to enter TRN and you can see the status of your application. I think it doesn't affect your agent's immiaccount.
> 
> I just did mine.


Thanks sunil and chuminah..... i did it and now i can see my status atleast...


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Seniors.
A doubt.... If v import our application into another immi account then on which email id CO will contact ?
Can any1 pls give DIBP number to check Application status.....
Thank You


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

Team 23 GSM Adelaide.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

arindamsaha76 said:


> Should be in a week of time but it depends upon the GSM team. Which team has asked you for the details?


Team 23

GSM Adelaide


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi Seniors.
> A doubt.... If v import our application into another immi account then on which email id CO will contact ?
> Can any1 pls give DIBP number to check Application status.....
> Thank You


I Think CO will contact on e mail which is provided in visa application summary.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi all Seniors,
> 
> Please spare few minutes of your time.. Your guidance will draw a proper path to my dreams..
> 
> ...



You agent has suggested you right. Mentioning last held position is the way to go. DIBP understands that people may hold multiple position in the company and its the description of duty that counts not the name of designation.

Answer to 3 : Highly unlikely. CO almost never overturn what ACS advices them.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> Was anyone able to verify claims in one of the posts earlier that the timeline for June applicants will be increased because of system updates etc. A friend of mine received his grant a few days ago. He had applied on 11th June, and has the same skill code as mine.. I applied on 15th June and no action for me yet. So not sure what to expect.....
> 
> ...


Guys anyone ? Appreciate a response here. Thanks.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

vimalnair said:


> Hi Arjun,
> Congrats. Good to hear the news. So you would be now preparing to fly...lane:. Njoy...Where are you planning to land. Whats your expertise.
> 
> Vimal


Thanks for your wishes, wish you the speedy grant. I am preparing to fly by Jan 2015 end, have to finish lot of work here in India like giving resigning from my current company, finalizing Forex , booking ticket etc. Plan to land in Sydney as it has maximum number of Job openings. I am Software engineer with expertise in Java in DevSupport role.


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Same here buddy, I have lodged my application on 2nd June and still not heard anything from DIBP.


myself on same state... Lodged on 3rd june...still 'in progress' !


----------



## Nanand (May 13, 2014)

Hi all

I got my direct grant for 189(70 points -261112 ) today morning... Applied on June 18th .. 

have learnt a lot from the forum.. Thank you so much


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Nanand said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189(70 points -261112 ) today morning... Applied on June 18th ..
> 
> have learnt a lot from the forum.. Thank you so much


Congrats mate


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



Nanand said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189(70 points -261112 ) today morning... Applied on June 18th ..
> 
> have learnt a lot from the forum.. Thank you so much


Hi Anand,

Congrats mate! please update your timelines. Also which team was evaluating your application and the CO initials pls. 

Were you a single applicant or are there some dependents in your application?

Apologies for so many questions but for us still waiting we are trying to make sense of our situation

Cheers


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

Nanand said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189(70 points -261112 ) today morning... Applied on June 18th ..
> 
> have learnt a lot from the forum.. Thank you so much


Congrats!! All the best! Which team were you assigned to? And timelines pls...


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Nanand said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189(70 points -261112 ) today morning... Applied on June 18th ..
> 
> have learnt a lot from the forum.. Thank you so much


wow, congratz, I applied on 20 june, with the same code. I hope I receive a good news in the next few day. cheers

the ball of June is rolling fast now


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sid4frnds said:


> Guys anyone ? Appreciate a response here. Thanks.


I believe no one on this thread can answer that. 

I suggest wait for 3 months ... If no progress call Dibp .

Good luck .

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Nanand said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189(70 points -261112 ) today morning... Applied on June 18th ..
> 
> have learnt a lot from the forum.. Thank you so much


Congrats.... have a great time ahead....Enjoyyyyy....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

chuminh said:


> wow, congratz, I applied on 20 june, with the same code. I hope I receive a good news in the next few day. cheers
> 
> the ball of June is rolling fast now


My application still states "In Progress", however my application has reached timeline of 3 months and some folks suggested to call DIBP, will calling them holding for almost a hour or so and getting answer that "your application is been assigned to so and so team and is getting validated" really helps or worth... I dont think calling them will expediate the process for your application.. pls advice..


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> My application still states "In Progress", however my application has reached timeline of 3 months and some folks suggested to call DIBP, will calling them holding for almost a hour or so and getting answer that "your application is been assigned to so and so team and is getting validated" really helps or worth... I dont think calling them will expediate the process for your application.. pls advice..


Yes you are right.. you will most likely hear which team your case has been assigned to and will also hear that the CO or team will contact you if they need something.. its just about the satisfaction that ok your case has atleast been assigned to someone is what you can look forward to.. if you can afford to wait for an hour over phone..

Sometimes even these small updates will help the waiting mind 

Are you in Australia or offshore now..? Did you live in different countries / have a number of different job changes in the past..? I am trying to validate the delays in our cases.. since we all are kinda sailing in the same boat.. almost 3 months and not heard anything yet..

@Amitferns... any pointers..?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Did you tried calling them up.. ??



anotherarjunsydney said:


> Yes you are right.. you will most likely hear which team your case has been assigned to and will also hear that the CO or team will contact you if they need something.. its just about the satisfaction that ok your case has atleast been assigned to someone is what you can look forward to.. if you can afford to wait for an hour over phone..
> 
> Sometimes even these small updates will help the waiting mind
> 
> ...


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Yes you are right.. you will most likely hear which team your case has been assigned to and will also hear that the CO or team will contact you if they need something.. its just about the satisfaction that ok your case has atleast been assigned to someone is what you can look forward to.. if you can afford to wait for an hour over phone..
> 
> Sometimes even these small updates will help the waiting mind
> 
> ...


I m an offshore applicant and had only 2 jobs in 6 years of career with the same profile which was assesed by acs.. dont know what is going wrong...


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Did you tried calling them up.. ??


No I didnt..


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Same here not much of complications in terms of travel or job related docs.. Not sure why it is getting delayed.. i tried calling them ..got disconnected after 1 hr 10 mins.. I think it wont help anyway as thye wont give you a specific response..hmm 

tks,
Eva


imgoingaustralia said:


> I m an offshore applicant and had only 2 jobs in 6 years of career with the same profile which was assesed by acs.. dont know what is going wrong...


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi guys I'm extremely confused ! I imported my application yesterday which till then only my agent had access to. So I set an alert that if any correspondence occurs I should also get an alert in my personal e mail even though the agent has set another e mail address for CO correspondence and that is the one mentioned in the visa application. In the morning I got an alert on my personal mail saying I have received correspondence regarding my transaction but when I log in to my immi account it still shows "no correspondence received for this application" under the view correspondence tab. Has this happened to someone ? Can only my agent see correspondence ?? It's too early to call her and I can't tell her I imported the application as she gets very touchy about these matters and in case something goes wrong she will blame it on us. The status of application is still "in progress". Why can't I see any correspondence despite getting an alert ???


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Same here not much of complications in terms of travel or job related docs.. Not sure why it is getting delayed.. i tried calling them ..got disconnected after 1 hr 10 mins.. I think it wont help anyway as thye wont give you a specific response..hmm
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Eva, I am looking forward to your grant post. I hope it is just around the corner.

I called them again but on the Brisbane number which did not even take a minute to be answered. Last time I called the DIBP center office, I guess it was, and took me more than an hour for the response. 

Update from today's call, my medical not yet cleared still sitting at MOC. :-( 

Also, not yet allocated to CO which is quite disappointing as I am seeing the grant news on this forum from as late as 20th June applicants. I do not expect any thing by the end of September. Frustration to the hilt!!!


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

A very urgent question for seniors. 
I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents. 

To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue PCC as per new rules ( Punjab, Jalandhar PSK for reference). Since in my visa application (asked for a reference for the country to which PCC is required, then i show my visa application) my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
Now please suggest me if I go for a new passport, how and what will be impact on my visa application. Since in my IELTS and visa application, EOI everywhere is my current passport number only.

Will change in circumstances form or form 929 be of any help. When should I upload it. Before CO assigned or after telling him my circumstances and when he ask me to go for a PCC. If later then passport reissue may take a months time since a new passport will be issued because there is a change in address as well.

In case I go for Tatkal how should I deal with it I mean inform dibp. No CO has been assigned to me yet. If CO is assigned how should I inform him as my ielts , EOI invite and my visa application all have my current passport no. Is there any way that I inform dibp before CO assignment that my PCC thing require new passport. 
Or just fill in form 929 sign and scan & upload with all other documents.


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Eva, I am looking forward to your grant post. I hope it is just around the corner.
> 
> I called them again but on the Brisbane number which did not even take a minute to be answered. Last time I called the DIBP center office, I guess it was, and took me more than an hour for the response.
> 
> ...


Which number did you call for Brisbane?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Which number did you call for Brisbane?


+61 7 313 67 000

Just call them as I see yours almost 3 months. Also, please do not forget to report back what you hear from them. Good luck!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Yes you are right.. you will most likely hear which team your case has been assigned to and will also hear that the CO or team will contact you if they need something.. its just about the satisfaction that ok your case has atleast been assigned to someone is what you can look forward to.. if you can afford to wait for an hour over phone..
> 
> Sometimes even these small updates will help the waiting mind
> 
> ...


Arjun....there is one guy who had insights and promised to share it after he got his grant. But either my comments put him off or maybe he is yet to get over his hangover. Arunm where art thou? Need something to soothe our nerves here.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> Hi guys I'm extremely confused ! I imported my application yesterday which till then only my agent had access to. So I set an alert that if any correspondence occurs I should also get an alert in my personal e mail even though the agent has set another e mail address for CO correspondence and that is the one mentioned in the visa application. In the morning I got an alert on my personal mail saying I have received correspondence regarding my transaction but when I log in to my immi account it still shows "no correspondence received for this application" under the view correspondence tab. Has this happened to someone ? Can only my agent see correspondence ?? It's too early to call her and I can't tell her I imported the application as she gets very touchy about these matters and in case something goes wrong she will blame it on us. The status of application is still "in progress". Why can't I see any correspondence despite getting an alert ???


Anamina....I really dont understand people who use agents. You are the customer right? Its your application and you have paid these agents big money to do nothing other than upload documents. Why should you be scared of them? Its your right to know the status of your application. Please go ahead and demand your right to know. Dont add to your anxiety please.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> +61 7 313 67 000
> 
> Just call them as I see yours almost 3 months. Also, please do not forget to report back what you hear from them. Good luck!!


Suddenly brisbane team will be bombarded with calls from june applicants....ha ha ha.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Suddenly brisbane team will be bombarded with calls from june applicants....ha ha ha.


Hi guys, 

Just my 2 cents.. 

If your allocated team or CO is from Adeliade then its better to call Adeliade team rather than calling Brisbane team. 

You might get through early but will end up getting generic answers and no probability of speaking to case officer at all. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just my 2 cents..
> 
> ...


I just feel...they get irritated if we call them before 3 months are up. The recent status in our application also indicates that. I don't think it will expedite things in any way. Lets have some patience guys. The day to celebrate will come soon.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I just feel...they get irritated if we call them before 3 months are up. The recent status in our application also indicates that. I don't think it will expedite things in any way. Lets have some patience guys. The day to celebrate will come soon.



That's the Spirit Mate..Lets wait till three months and start calling them..hope our patience will pay off!!!


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

it just means CELEBRATE!!


you will get your letter soon ..

Tks,
Eva



pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


You have your grant buddy. Congrats.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


That's mean you are near to Grant.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Suddenly brisbane team will be bombarded with calls from june applicants....ha ha ha.


Yeah, as someone has already said...if you are not part of Brisbane then do not call them or you won't get much out of it. I thought to not call them but my patience finally broke up and my fingers just dialed the numbers of my phone's dial pad. I was actually more to know the status about my medical, which was referred late July and already been just over a month. I was expecting some update on medical but nothing. So, asked about my application status and CO while I was already on the phone and the lady was just too generous to be in details. But, no CO yet.


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

Dear All,

I had submited application on 24 June under 189(261313) category. Today i called on DIBP helpline number and after 50 minutes of wait time operator answered my queries. Operator told me that my case has been assigned to team4 in adelaite on 28 August and is currently under processing. So, I can see this as a good sign for me and other june applicants 

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Yeah, as someone has already said...if you are not part of Brisbane then do not call them or you won't get much out of it. I thought to not call them but my patience finally broke up and my fingers just dialed the numbers of my phone's dial pad. I was actually more to know the status about my medical, which was referred late July and already been just over a month. I was expecting some update on medical but nothing. So, asked about my application status and CO while I was already on the phone and the lady was just too generous to be in details. But, no CO yet.


I just wished they were a little more transparent. It would have saved them a lot of call centre costs.


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had submited application on 24 June under 189(261313) category. Today i called on DIBP helpline number and after 50 minutes of wait time operator answered my queries. Operator told me that my case has been assigned to team4 in adelaite on 28 August and is currently under processing. So, I can see this as a good sign for me and other june applicants
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Pankaj! This message is a relief for me, I am also 261313 applicant lodged last June 23. I hope that they can complete the processing much sooner


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

Thanks for all the responses..


1 point where my mind is stuck and i want opinions from ur Experiences..

1. I got experiences from 2 Companies..
A company 6 months..
B company 4 years 6 months..

Now on reduction of 2 years (as per ACS) i can claim for 3 years from B company which will give me 5 points and i am through

Major concern is that i was wandering that i will divide my EOi into 3 portions
1st A company 6 months IRRELEVANT
2nd B company 1 year 6 months IRRELEVANT
3rd B company 3 years RELEVANT (5 points)

Whereas my Agent says that we cannot divide the experience within a company into 2 claiming one as irrelevant and other as relevant as i never left the company,

So he suggests that we divide in the following way

1st A company 6 months Irrelevant
2nd B Company 4 years 6 months Relevant(5 points)

Now my Questions is which is right Also .. i am not much tensed because for either ways 1st or 2nd My Claim would be 60 points only.. HEnce no overclaim of points..Just overclaim of Experience..


Please suggest..


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Thanks for all the responses..
> 
> ...


I split my experience in the company as relevant and irrelevant. I guess thats how its done. Maybe others can comment too.


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

retake said:


> Thanks for sharing Pankaj! This message is a relief for me, I am also 261313 applicant lodged last June 23. I hope that they can complete the processing much sooner


yes, another thing that i came to know today was the document status change from "Required" to "Received" is made when they actually go through the attachment. I used to think that "a batch program is run to do these updates".

Anyways, seems like they are now processing 189 applicants also. Lets hope for the best. Good Luck !!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Thanks for all the responses..
> 
> ...


Have you done your qualification and experience assesment ? If yes who is your assessing authority and how much years has he recognised out of your total experience... that will decide the next steps....

btw, the way you split the work experience is correct....


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I split my experience in the company as relevant and irrelevant. I guess thats how its done. Maybe others can comment too.


Thanks Amit for your response. I understand ur point..

MAy b your case is where not divinding within the same company will cause overclaim of points.

My case is either to claim 3 years or 4.5 years and result is same 5 points..

also friend if u divided ur Experience as per ACS within the same company..

Did u also divided experience within same company on basis of position held as well??


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi pls share cust care number of DIBP , to know status of application.
EVisa : 18June14 till date no contact or update .........
Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Thanks Amit for your response. I understand ur point..
> 
> MAy b your case is where not divinding within the same company will cause overclaim of points.
> 
> ...


Not splitting it would not have caused overclaim of points for me too. Position doesnt matter. I mentioned the position in both parts of the split the same as mentioned in my ACS.


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

hello mr Big.


I got assessment done by ACS deducting my 2 years..

In short i just wanna ask overclaiming of Points is an issue or over claiming or Experience is an issue..

Becuase my agent refuses to divided my 4.5 experience into relevant and irrelevant..

He says you r not overclaiming points hence nothing to worry about and also he says its mandatory to mention whole experience in 1 go with current role as i never changed the company


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok amit .. got your point man..

In my EOI i will have to mention my new role as thats current and thats not the role in my ACS,
Agent says sme form 1024 will be atatched along with my application to make CO understand the gap b/w ACS received, role changed and EOI submission


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> hello mr Big.
> 
> 
> I got assessment done by ACS deducting my 2 years..
> ...


By rule book he is wrong and tell him you paid him for following DIBP rules and not for his logical sense.....


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Ok amit .. got your point man..
> 
> In my EOI i will have to mention my new role as thats current and thats not the role in my ACS,
> Agent says sme form 1024 will be atatched along with my application to make CO understand the gap b/w ACS received, role changed and EOI submission


I dont think the form is required. I also got a promotion after Acs evaluation and I mentioned the latest position. Just get the reference letter updated to include the new position. Also attach the promotion letter. I guess that should suffice.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> Hi guys I'm extremely confused ! I imported my application yesterday which till then only my agent had access to. So I set an alert that if any correspondence occurs I should also get an alert in my personal e mail even though the agent has set another e mail address for CO correspondence and that is the one mentioned in the visa application. In the morning I got an alert on my personal mail saying I have received correspondence regarding my transaction but when I log in to my immi account it still shows "no correspondence received for this application" under the view correspondence tab. Has this happened to someone ? Can only my agent see correspondence ?? It's too early to call her and I can't tell her I imported the application as she gets very touchy about these matters and in case something goes wrong she will blame it on us. The status of application is still "in progress". Why can't I see any correspondence despite getting an alert ???


Any update from your agent dear?


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I dont think the form is required. I also got a promotion after Acs evaluation and I mentioned the latest position. Just get the reference letter updated to include the new position. Also attach the promotion letter. I guess that should suffice.



Hi amit,

Also please tell 

did u mention all the positions(duration also) you held in same company in EOI??


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi pls share cust care number of DIBP , to know status of application.
> EVisa : 18June14 till date no contact or update .........
> Thanks in advance.


you can call on +61131881. Average wait time is around 50 minutes so please be patient. You should call before 3:30PM(around 1hour waiting time is there) australia time as operator is available till 4:30 PM and post that time they have recorded message available.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi amit,
> 
> Also please tell
> 
> did u mention all the positions(duration also) you held in same company in EOI??


Nope. For example I had two positions in Company A which was relevant. I entered last position held and entered total experience.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Nope. For example I had two positions in Company A which was relevant. I entered last position held and entered total experience.


On a lighter note....You should pass on the fees paid to your agent to this forum members .


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

amitferns said:


> On a lighter note....You should pass on the fees paid to your agent to this forum members .


:second:


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi pls share cust care number of DIBP , to know status of application.
> EVisa : 18June14 till date no contact or update .........
> Thanks in advance.


I am on the same boat dude. I lodged on 19th June.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Its a no grant day. Are these guys holidaying ?


----------



## JattFightingDestiny (Jul 12, 2014)

hahahha
\

you are right .. amit ..thnaks man..


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Its a no grant day. Are these guys holidaying ?


I hope flood gates will open soon...


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Yes mine is 261311.. Hoping for a good news soon!


ANY One with Team 7 ???


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> hahahha
> \
> 
> you are right .. amit ..thnaks man..


No worries mate. Its good that you are not blindly following your agent's words.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Arjun....there is one guy who had insights and promised to share it after he got his grant. But either my comments put him off or maybe he is yet to get over his hangover. Arunm where art thou? Need something to soothe our nerves here.


Mates and fellow expats, 

Hard partying in GC the last couple of days. Dead drunk Couldn't rem the day or time even. Sorry guys will reply 2moro once sober.love u all soo much, without our support this might have remained a dream


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

ANY One with Team 7 ???


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> yes, another thing that i came to know today was the document status change from "Required" to "Received" is made when they actually go through the attachment. I used to think that "a batch program is run to do these updates".
> 
> Anyways, seems like they are now processing 189 applicants also. Lets hope for the best. Good Luck !!!


Hi Pan,

Could you please let us know the source of the info that required to received is done when actually 'they' (DIBP) go through it.

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Pan,
> 
> Could you please let us know the source of the info that required to received is done when actually 'they' (DIBP) go through it.
> 
> ...


Got this info from DIBP operator during the call today.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Got this info from DIBP operator during the call today.


Thanks for the prompt response PAN, so if 95% of my documents are being shown as 'Received', it means that some CO team is working actively on my case. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok so my agent is saying she will tell me in a few hours if CO has contacted her but the document list on my Imported applicaton in the Immi Acct has changed . Now I can see requests of form 80 , 1221 and ID card and travel documents. It says Requested in front of these for both my husband and me . We had already uploaded our passports and ID card I don't know why they are asking for them , it also says my application was updated on 2 sept. so this definitely means CO has been allotted ???? My lazy agent needs to be shot in the head ! she has the audacity to tell me she is too busy to check her mail !!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

gsingh said:


> I am on the same boat dude. I lodged on 19th June.


I lodged on 20th June..


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks for the prompt response PAN, so if 95% of my documents are being shown as 'Received', it means that some CO team is working actively on my case. :fingerscrossed:



Yes, there could be a separate team to do initial processing of documents and prepare case for CO. In my case also for front loaded docs status was changed to received in july second week but as per current communication CO is assigned on 28th August. But in any case as people from june 2nd week have started getting grant so you can also expect speedy grant by september end. Good Luck !!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Got this info from DIBP operator during the call today.


I beg to disagree with you. Mine was changed to received couple days later I uploaded my files. I believe they do not spend more than couple weeks to go through the files and make a decision if everything is good. In my case it has been more than 2 months since it was changed to received. This morning called DIBP and was told that my file not yet being processed and might take some time to be looked into. I am pretty sure it is a kind of automatic stuff in their system or might be a glitch which shows the message which is not supposed to be that way.


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

It has been a week since I submitted the documents that CO requested!!! Slowly but surely I am getting nervous as days go by without any response to my email and add to that, the docs on the immi account are still showing 'Required'
When should I start thinking of calling the team in Adelaide?


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Update*

Hi Mates,

I called DIBP today - got to know that my application was allocated to team 33 Brisbane. But case officer has not been allocated yet. The agent was very friendly.

But my assessment is that applications allotted to GSM Brisbane are taking longer. The agent told me that they are running 2 weeks behind. Considering I would complete 3 months time in less than 2 weeks it is unlikely that my application would be processed within the time frame 

I've seen other members on the expat forum (e.g. ganeshskt) and others in GSM Brisbane team's queue without a CO allocation although they have completed their 3 months time.

Another point that came to light was that, documents in "Required" status are not visible to the immi staff. I had uploaded 3 documents after the recent system upgrade but their status has not changed to "Received" yet. The agent checked my documents but couldn't find the documents in "Required" status. She asked me to send them on email.

Hope this information helps others who are waiting especially those allocated to the GSM Brisbane team.

Cheers


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> I beg to disagree with you. Mine was changed to received couple days later I uploaded my files. I believe they do not spend more than couple weeks to go through the files and make a decision if everything is good. In my case it has been more than 2 months since it was changed to received. This morning called DIBP and was told that my file not yet being processed and might take some time to be looked into. I am pretty sure it is a kind of automatic stuff in their system or might be a glitch which shows the message which is not supposed to be that way.


The updates are made by the docs processing team and not the CO.... The docs processing team checks for the scan completeness, visibility and also for any intrusion (trojan,virus, buggies) in the file... once verified they change to the appropriate status.... There are three reasons why the docs status is left as required....

*1. *The docs processing team found your docs to have some problem ( mentioned above). there SOP doesnt allow them to let you know.. you will have to wait for the CO
*2.* the case file has moved over to CO from the docs processing team... the upload docs wait until the CO start work actively on the case.... This is my case, all my docs uploaded earlier changed status within a maximum of 4 days but my last doc (SG PCC) which was uploaded one day before CO assignment still has the required status even after 12 days.... this tells me my file is progressing but not so active..
*3.* Blame its on the automated system...as the IT blokes do all the time when its goes all blank top floor 

Btw, the other information (not validated) is all case moves away from docs processing team at a set timeline... meaning its gets allocated to CO team after a specified duration... the members in the team picks up the case on some sequencing logic...


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

what about REQUESTED ? same as required ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

anamina said:


> what about REQUESTED ? same as required ?


CO is actively working on your case and is close to finalizing by the CO upon submission of the requested document... you are sailing well...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> what about REQUESTED ? same as required ?


It means CO has requested for specified documents. I hope you have kept your form 80 and 1221 ready to upload. Do it asap.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Mates and fellow expats,
> 
> Hard partying in GC the last couple of days. Dead drunk Couldn't rem the day or time even. Sorry guys will reply 2moro once sober.love u all soo much, without our support this might have remained a dream


Congrats on ur grant dude!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> The updates are made by the docs processing team and not the CO.... The docs processing team checks for the scan completeness, visibility and also for any intrusion (trojan,virus, buggies) in the file... once verified they change to the appropriate status.... There are three reasons why the docs status is left as required....
> 
> *1. *The docs processing team found your docs to have some problem ( mentioned above). there SOP doesnt allow them to let you know.. you will have to wait for the CO
> *2.* the case file has moved over to CO from the docs processing team... the upload docs wait until the CO start work actively on the case.... This is my case, all my docs uploaded earlier changed status within a maximum of 4 days but my last doc (SG PCC) which was uploaded one day before CO assignment still has the required status even after 12 days.... this tells me my file is progressing but not so active..
> ...


nah. To the point 2, I uploaded couple of documents couple days back and they are still required and this morning call told me that no CO yet for my file. 

Anyway, all these are our guess work. No one exactly knows how the process works like in DIBP house unless any DIBP officer chimes in and writes something ont his forum which is not expected.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> It means CO has requested for specified documents. I hope you have kept your form 80 and 1221 ready to upload.
> 
> I haven't !!!! And have to do it for both me and husband !! Can you tell me how ? Print and fill and scan upload ? Or just fill in Adobe and print and scan the signature page ??


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I called DIBP today - got to know that my application was allocated to team 33 Brisbane. But case officer has not been allocated yet. The agent was very friendly.
> 
> ...


Buhhhaa. Mine was also told to be with Team 33 at Brisbane house. That two weeks delay thing sucks but no choice other than waiting. I am still way behind you guys. I still have 3 more weeks to hit 3 months. Will be calling then. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

There will be organize character link in your immiaccount. You will find the forms. Fill it using adobe reader. Use either of the options mentioned by you to scan.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Be behind your agent to send you the mail sent by CO. You are very close to the grant now.


----------



## vir.cool (Sep 2, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Eva, I am looking forward to your grant post. I hope it is just around the corner.
> 
> I called them again but on the Brisbane number which did not even take a minute to be answered. Last time I called the DIBP center office, I guess it was, and took me more than an hour for the response.
> 
> ...



That means all applicants who have done medicals during July end will have the same issues, possibly due to high inflow. what your immi account reflecting against health requirements - is it requested ?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks ya.. I hope to get some news atleast this week ..

Hi.. so if your medicals is still with MOC . does the the message on the online application also says it is yet to finalize?? 

tks,
Eva


austrailadream said:


> Eva, I am looking forward to your grant post. I hope it is just around the corner.
> 
> I called them again but on the Brisbane number which did not even take a minute to be answered. Last time I called the DIBP center office, I guess it was, and took me more than an hour for the response.
> 
> ...


----------



## vir.cool (Sep 2, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Thanks ya.. I hope to get some news atleast this week ..
> 
> Hi.. so if your medicals is still with MOC . does the the message on the online application also says it is yet to finalize??
> 
> ...


not sure but looks like that. while there is a line saying health requirement is finalised.........but against the status it still says requested. once it is cleared status shuld update to received


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi guys can anyone tell me once that status has been finalised on immi site . How much time it takes to get a grant letter.. 

Thanks


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> Hi guys can anyone tell me once that status has been finalised on immi site . How much time it takes to get a grant letter..
> 
> Thanks


I guess immediately


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

No dear I haven't received it yet so I called my agent she told that you have to wait till they send you grant letter


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I guess immediately


Hey Amit will I receive a grant letter through mail or on immi site


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> Hey Amit will I receive a grant letter through mail or on immi site


Since you have an agent, he will receive mail and only he will be able to see in immiaccount with his login


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

anamina said:


> Ok so my agent is saying she will tell me in a few hours if CO has contacted her but the document list on my Imported applicaton in the Immi Acct has changed . Now I can see requests of form 80 , 1221 and ID card and travel documents. It says Requested in front of these for both my husband and me . We had already uploaded our passports and ID card I don't know why they are asking for them , it also says my application was updated on 2 sept. so this definitely means CO has been allotted ???? My lazy agent needs to be shot in the head ! she has the audacity to tell me she is too busy to check her mail !!


1. If it is 'requested' the definitely a CO is working on your case, as the generic terminology is 'Recommended', 'Required' and 'Received'.

2. Many other applicants have also been asked the same documents even THRICE. So don't worry its common, just send whatever is requested again.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

No Grants ???


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nabeel8 said:


> It has been a week since I submitted the documents that CO requested!!! Slowly but surely I am getting nervous as days go by without any response to my email and add to that, the docs on the immi account are still showing 'Required'
> When should I start thinking of calling the team in Adelaide?


hi,

from your time line i can see that you had front loaded all your documents, so what other documents did CO request? 

coz in my case the CO requested only the PCC of my spouse which was pending


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

hi
can anyone please tell me how long does it take for the CO to decide the visa grant ,since it is two days i have uploaded the pcc request from them(team 23 adelaide). 

thanks


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

gopinath1973 said:


> hi
> can anyone please tell me how long does it take for the CO to decide the visa grant ,since it is two days i have uploaded the pcc request from them(team 23 adelaide).
> 
> thanks


Nobody can predict that. Depends on CO's mood


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

gopinath1973 said:


> hi
> can anyone please tell me how long does it take for the CO to decide the visa grant ,since it is two days i have uploaded the pcc request from them(team 23 adelaide).
> 
> thanks


Pls share your timelines too.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

*CO alotted*

So its official , I have a CO now !!!! 2nd Sept ! but they have asked for alot of things including bank statements , spouse English despite the fact that we submitted his O and A level results. forms 80 and 1221 for us both. Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... amitferns we both applied on the same date , I have a feeling you're next and you might even get a direct grant as you don't have a lazy agent messing up your appication


----------



## ark (May 27, 2013)

anamina said:


> So its official , I have a CO now !!!! 2nd Sept ! but they have asked for alot of things including bank statements , spouse English despite the fact that we submitted his O and A level results. forms 80 and 1221 for us both. Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... amitferns we both applied on the same date , I have a feeling you're next and you might even get a direct grant as you don't have a lazy agent messing up your appication




Congrats, you are seeing the light at the end of tunnel already!
But why are you worrying about this？ Isn't the bank statement requested for the purpose of confirming employment only? Enlighten me please
“ Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... ”


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

ark said:


> Congrats, you are seeing the light at the end of tunnel already!
> But why are you worrying about this？ Isn't the bank statement requested for the purpose of confirming employment only? Enlighten me please
> “ Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... ”


my employer pays us in cash ! what do i do now ???


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> my employer pays us in cash ! what do i do now ???


Dont panic. Till now what are the documents you have submitted as employment proof other than reference letters?


----------



## ark (May 27, 2013)

anamina said:


> my employer pays us in cash ! what do i do now ???



What material did you submit for skill assessment? Payslips?
I don't know what other docs will suffice for your CO. I guess you may need to explain you situation to you CO and ask what other options you have. Get more advises from seniors in this forum before you do that


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

why not me .. why not me...:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

ark said:


> What material did you submit for skill assessment? Payslips?
> I don't know what other docs will suffice for your CO. I guess you may need to explain you situation to you CO and ask what other options you have. Get more advises from seniors in this forum before you do that


didnt send anything for assessment just my transcripts and my registration with the local authority for architecture in pakistan called PCATP


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Dont panic. Till now what are the documents you have submitted as employment proof other than reference letters?


Have had a steady job since 2010 when i graduated till now with the same employer so have only submitted a reference letter written by my director that entails my job duties etc


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Some officer from team Adelaide has generated the Hap ids for me.but I still cannot use the organize health link from within the immi account,also it was mentioned no CO has been allocated yet.
Can I just go to the clinic with hapid and filled form 26 and form 160?
Will the clinic have any issues with uploading records,since I cannot use the links in my account, or are they separate. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> Have had a steady job since 2010 when i graduated till now with the same employer so have only submitted a reference letter written by my director that entails my job duties etc


Collect all documents that prove your employment. Offer letters, promotion letters, salary increment, tax document, salary certificate. Do you have any of these? Your agent should have told you these docs are required in the first place. Anyways there is not much you can do about it now. Lets do our best to get you through this situation.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anandc said:


> Some officer from team Adelaide has generated the Hap ids for me.but I still cannot use the organize health link from within the immi account,also it was mentioned no CO has been allocated yet.
> Can I just go to the clinic with hapid and filled form 26 and form 160?
> Will the clinic have any issues with uploading records,since I cannot use the links in my account, or are they separate. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Go ahead and do your medicals with the given hap id. Call up the clinic and check with them on if there will be a problem in uploading medicals


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

arunm86, we are still waiting to hear from you..



Expat2013 said:


> Congratulations arunm86!! You must be relieved from all the stress.
> 
> As promised, can you now share what internal process glitch you were communicated, which you said you would post after your grant ??


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> arunm86, we are still waiting to hear from you..


People may call me negative but I think Arun was just messing with our heads and getting some evil fun out of it. I refuse to believe that he was genuine.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

anandc said:


> Some officer from team Adelaide has generated the Hap ids for me.but I still cannot use the organize health link from within the immi account,also it was mentioned no CO has been allocated yet.
> Can I just go to the clinic with hapid and filled form 26 and form 160?
> Will the clinic have any issues with uploading records,since I cannot use the links in my account, or are they separate. Any suggestions would be helpful.



Hi Dude....


I am from Hyderabad, INDIA.


Just Click the below link, you will know the Details of the Diagnostic centres in your nearby.

Just Call the Medical Centre or Visit them for an appointment.

I just gave my TRN Number starting with E... and got my medicals down, the medical centre will upload the reports in 2 to 3 days, if everything is correct on your part, else they will inform you for re-examination.

It will Cost you between Rs. 3500 to Rs. 4000 depending upon the Medical Centre i.e Diagnostic Centre.


Don't wait for the HAPID...

The Medical Centre will give you the HAPID, if you tell them the TRN Number of the Visa Summary or the Visa acknowledgement receipt...



All the Best ....


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

anandc said:


> Some officer from team Adelaide has generated the Hap ids for me.but I still cannot use the organize health link from within the immi account,also it was mentioned no CO has been allocated yet.
> Can I just go to the clinic with hapid and filled form 26 and form 160?
> Will the clinic have any issues with uploading records,since I cannot use the links in my account, or are they separate. Any suggestions would be helpful.




The link is 

India


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> arunm86, we are still waiting to hear from you..


Arun,

Please break the suspense..tell us if you have got any new inside news from DIBP...


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> why not me .. why not me...:frusty::frusty::frusty:


This is the real testing time eva..let us all( junites )show some patience..your time will come for sure!!


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi Dude....
> 
> 
> I am from Hyderabad, INDIA.
> ...


Thanks, I already have the Hap id, shall also have the TRN along when I visit the clinic.


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I think I m the only one left from the gang of 1st week juniet applicants without a CO, all my documents uploaded are showing as Received and no sign of any other alerts for additional document request and status is still showing as In progress. It is bit frustrating now....


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think I m the only one left from the gang of 1st week juniet applicants without a CO, all my documents uploaded are showing as Received and no sign of any other alerts for additional document request and status is still showing as In progress. It is bit frustrating now....


Dont worry mate..who knows you might be getting a DIRECT GRANT!!! so lets hope for the BEST!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Dont worry mate..who knows you might be getting a DIRECT GRANT!!! so lets hope for the BEST!!


Yeah....fingers crossed


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Dont worry mate..who knows you might be getting a DIRECT GRANT!!! so lets hope for the BEST!!


Thanks buddy, keeping fingers crossed, hope to have some good news in couple of days...


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

anamina said:


> my employer pays us in cash ! what do i do now ???


As per my knowledge bank statement is being asked to check the funds you have or your financial condition as in do you have enough funds to support yourself and family? In my opinion you should provide everything that's asked for and that too as soon as you can.

Good luck mate!


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

RammyC said:


> As per my knowledge bank statement is being asked to check the funds you have or your financial condition as in do you have enough funds to support yourself and family? In my opinion you should provide everything that's asked for and that too as soon as you can.
> 
> Good luck mate!


Really!!! As far as i knew, bank statements are asked to check the salary credited (if it is asked as proof of employment) Is the financial condition verified with that??


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

vir.cool said:


> not sure but looks like that. while there is a line saying health requirement is finalised.........but against the status it still says requested. once it is cleared status shuld update to received


even I have the same issue, when I talked to my agent, she said it not unusual..


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

RammyC said:


> As per my knowledge bank statement is being asked to check the funds you have or your financial condition as in do you have enough funds to support yourself and family? In my opinion you should provide everything that's asked for and that too as soon as you can.
> 
> Good luck mate!


I believe that they check the regular salary getting credited to the account from the mentioned employer in the bank statements, which is an another proof of employment...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

RammyC said:


> As per my knowledge bank statement is being asked to check the funds you have or your financial condition as in do you have enough funds to support yourself and family? In my opinion you should provide everything that's asked for and that too as soon as you can.
> 
> Good luck mate!


Thats not correct my friend. It is for proof of employment.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Thats not correct my friend. It is for proof of employment.


ok, thanks for correcting me guys


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

RammyC said:


> As per my knowledge bank statement is being asked to check the funds you have or your financial condition as in do you have enough funds to support yourself and family? In my opinion you should provide everything that's asked for and that too as soon as you can.
> 
> Good luck mate!


Ohk, mate. Then what do you suggest is ideal bank balance for a family of three.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

another issue is that I started work in 2010 as an architect in pakistan. They have asked me for my registration as an architect from 2010 to 2014 but i only registered myself in Aug 2013 because here in Pak you do not really need a regsitration UNLESS you are opening up your own firm. If i tell this to the CO will they accept it ??? I am very worried. I dont know why they want my registration, afterall I did get a positive assessment from their architects board for my profession !!


----------



## Nanand (May 13, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> Congrats mate! please update your timelines. Also which team was evaluating your application and the CO initials pls.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.

Here are the details..

ACS Result : 14th Feb 2014
IELTS Result : 18th April 2014 ( 70 points)
EOI Received : 12th May 2014
Visa Application : 18th June 2014 , submitted all the documents during June-July 2014.
Medical : 18th July 2014
Grant : Direct Grant , 1st Sep 2014.
Team 2
Form 80 : Not asked for

Dependents :2 ( Spouse and my son).

All the best..cheers


----------



## Nanand (May 13, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> Congrats mate! please update your timelines. Also which team was evaluating your application and the CO initials pls.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention that I am in South Africa and applied for visa from SA.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

189 or 190 ??


Nanand said:


> Forgot to mention that I am in South Africa and applied for visa from SA.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

anamina said:


> another issue is that I started work in 2010 as an architect in pakistan. They have asked me for my registration as an architect from 2010 to 2014 but i only registered myself in Aug 2013 because here in Pak you do not really need a regsitration UNLESS you are opening up your own firm. If i tell this to the CO will they accept it ??? I am very worried. I dont know why they want my registration, afterall I did get a positive assessment from their architects board for my profession !!


I am not sure if this will help but you can backup your reason with a statutory declaration. You can also try to get a written statement from the board (if that is possible) that not everyone needs a registration until one starts his own firm.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rahulkap1 said:


> A very urgent question for seniors.
> I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents.
> 
> To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue PCC as per new rules ( Punjab, Jalandhar PSK for reference). Since in my visa application (asked for a reference for the country to which PCC is required, then i show my visa application) my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
> ...


Do not panic. Getting your passport changed will not impact in any manner (because your new passport ill bear your old passport number and issue date). Just get you wife's name added to oyur passport. I would suggest go through normal process because what you need is the verification. 

In tatkal process the verification happens post passport delivery and hence you will be stuck in PCC proces but if you get the passport through normal process (approx. 30 days with green, crisp papers and good amount of followups), you will get the PCC very next day.

Once you get the delivery of your passport. Fill form 929 and 1022 (change in circumstances) and latest copy of your passport along with old cancelled passport.

You only need to fill above mentioned forms. You will not get a CO until at least 2 - 2.5 months of your application.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

JattFightingDestiny said:


> hello mr Big.
> 
> 
> I got assessment done by ACS deducting my 2 years..
> ...


Logically, everyone here has split to relevant and non relevant and further sorting on organizations. But your agent must not be new to his work mate. If you have hired an agent, why worry so much. Just let him do his work.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

anamina said:


> So its official , I have a CO now !!!! 2nd Sept ! but they have asked for alot of things including bank statements , spouse English despite the fact that we submitted his O and A level results. forms 80 and 1221 for us both. Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... amitferns we both applied on the same date , I have a feeling you're next and you might even get a direct grant as you don't have a lazy agent messing up your appication


Big Spender illustrates that you have a good pay.  Do not worry about that.



anamina said:


> my employer pays us in cash ! what do i do now ???


1. Get a declaration from your employer.
2. Your yearly tax statement should be inline with your pay. Provide that.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys,

I did send a status enquiry email last week to adelaide team email id ..actually without any hope of a reply..Today morning I got an email from them saying my case is assigned to CO and will be asked for request letter within next week.. ,person who send me is with initials..CB. does it sounds like it is assigned to her ..or could be different person.. so I should be ready for some more document submission?? anyone got similar replies from them on status enquiry emails..??

Just want to ensure it is not a normal phrase of reply but specific to me.

feeling bit relaxed after hearing the 1 week timeline.. i never though that they will reply..

tks,
Eva


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did send a status enquiry email last week to adelaide team email id ..actually without any hope of a reply..Today morning I got an email from them saying my case is assigned to CO and will be asked for request letter within next week.. ,person who send me is with initials..CB. does it sounds like it is assigned to her ..or could be different person.. so I should be ready for some more document submission?? anyone got similar replies from them on status enquiry emails..??
> 
> ...



Hi Eva, good morning. We have the same job code (261313) but I lodged last June 23. Just want to ask if you used this email address: [email protected] 

I'm planning to send a message to them as well sometime next week.


----------



## android2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys

I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.

Good luck to everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ha Ha.. Cool .

Congrats ..!!

So I think I should be ready with some more docs.. mostly Form 80 ..I did not upload it.

Thks,
Eva




android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did send a status enquiry email last week to adelaide team email id ..actually without any hope of a reply..Today morning I got an email from them saying my case is assigned to CO and will be asked for request letter within next week.. ,person who send me is with initials..CB. does it sounds like it is assigned to her ..or could be different person.. so I should be ready for some more document submission?? anyone got similar replies from them on status enquiry emails..??
> 
> ...


Indeed a refreshing newzzz eva!!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

[email protected]

tks,
Eva


retake said:


> Hi Eva, good morning. We have the same job code (261313) but I lodged last June 23. Just want to ask if you used this email address: [email protected]
> 
> I'm planning to send a message to them as well sometime next week.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! Which team and CO initials?


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thanks a lot Eva! Wish you a direct grant early next week!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


COOL. mind sharing the timeline please


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

android2014 said:


> guys
> 
> i received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


congrats..... Enjoyyyyyyy..... Have a great time...
Please share your timeline........


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes.. seeing some light at end of tunnel.. even though bit longer tunnel ;-)

tks,
Eva



jimmyhendrix said:


> Indeed a refreshing newzzz eva!!


----------



## Reca (May 26, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


Dear android2014,

My hearty Congrats to you my friend

I remember that you have been asked for overseas employment proof eventhough you have not claimed points for that. Do you have any idea why CO asked for that ?

Kindly advise What document did u uploaded for overseas employment proof. Because I am also facing same situation. Your information will be helpfull for me to upload now before CO asks for it.

Thank you ery much in advance.

Regards
Reca.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Yes.. seeing some light at end of tunnel.. even though bit longer tunnel ;-)
> 
> tks,
> Eva


I am glad for you Eva. Hope you will get the good news soon. I applied a day after you and am planning to contact them next week.
Regards
Ker2aus


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Wish you all the best in Aussie land.
Regards
Ker2aus


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

Hello All,

I received my grant letter today. Wasn't expecting it so quick but to my surprise, saw the email from Adelaide GSM team 7  It is a direct grant.
This forum was really helpful in understanding the process and clearing all the queries. Thanks to everyone.

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations to all who received their Grant today.
Ohh God pls give ur blessing to all of us as well waiting for Grant.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Yes.. seeing some light at end of tunnel.. even though bit longer tunnel ;-)
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Hi Eva,

Is there a specific format to send the mail like mentioning trn no in subject line.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my grant letter today. Wasn't expecting it so quick but to my surprise, saw the email from Adelaide GSM team 7  It is a direct grant.
> This forum was really helpful in understanding the process and clearing all the queries. Thanks to everyone.
> ...


Congrats Archana. Wish you all the best. Kindly share you SOL Code( 261313 or any other).
Regards
Ker2aus


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Congrats Archana. Wish you all the best. Kindly share you SOL Code( 261313 or any other).
> Regards
> Ker2aus


Thanks a lot Ker2Aus. I wish u a speed grant 
It is 261313


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my grant letter today. Wasn't expecting it so quick but to my surprise, saw the email from Adelaide GSM team 7  It is a direct grant.
> This forum was really helpful in understanding the process and clearing all the queries. Thanks to everyone.
> ...


Congrats Archana


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats Archana


Thanks amitferns


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi All...This is my first time on expat... I have a question:
My agent asked me to submit my PCC+Meds+Spouse IELTS after submitting all FORM 80 ..etc...
All documents were uploaded by 19July'2014.
No communications yet.
How do i know the status? As I'm eager to know the result asap.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

SanjeevINDIA said:


> Hi All...This is my first time on expat... I have a question:
> My agent asked me to submit my PCC+Meds+Spouse IELTS after submitting all FORM 80 ..etc...
> All documents were uploaded by 19July'2014.
> No communications yet.
> How do i know the status? As I'm eager to know the result asap.


Hi Sanjeev,

There are many of us waiting since june. Hold on for few more weeks.


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks... One of my friend gotthe medical done on friday and the VISA was granted on monday... looks like he was very lucky and my hopes are also in a rush.. Lets see.. I will wait.. nothing more I could Do.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

SanjeevINDIA said:


> Thanks... One of my friend gotthe medical done on friday and the VISA was granted on monday... looks like he was very lucky and my hopes are also in a rush.. Lets see.. I will wait.. nothing more I could Do.


Wow I have not heard something happening that fast. Was it 190?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Best of luck to you too.. seeing the email i guess i will have to send some more docs.. just waiting 

tks,
Eva


Ker2Aus said:


> I am glad for you Eva. Hope you will get the good news soon. I applied a day after you and am planning to contact them next week.
> Regards
> Ker2aus


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

No.. 189..


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Archana Pavan said:


> Thanks a lot Ker2Aus. I wish u a speed grant
> It is 261313



Congrats Archana!!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope , I did not add TRN number on subject line, 

Subj :'Status of 189 GSM visa applied on 12th June 2014'
Then in content I did add TRN and Primary applicant name.

But in reply they did mention my TRN , name and DOB in brackets in subject line , so it would be a better format to send the mail.

I think you will also hear something very soon.

Thanks ,
Eva






amitferns said:


> Hi Eva,
> 
> Is there a specific format to send the mail like mentioning trn no in subject line.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Guys
> 
> I received a grant notice this morning! The info on this forum really helped. Thanks all.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my grant letter today. Wasn't expecting it so quick but to my surprise, saw the email from Adelaide GSM team 7  It is a direct grant.
> This forum was really helpful in understanding the process and clearing all the queries. Thanks to everyone.
> ...


Congrats Archana!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

:violin:

Patience Patience Patience....


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Guys, I m really getting worried now and finakly decided to call them for status, can anyone help me with the no.on which I can call from India to check and what info should I keep handy to discuss...


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my grant letter today. Wasn't expecting it so quick but to my surprise, saw the email from Adelaide GSM team 7  It is a direct grant.
> This forum was really helpful in understanding the process and clearing all the queries. Thanks to everyone.
> ...


Congrats Archana... so happy to read about ur grant.... so you r relieved of all tension...
Enjoyyyyy.... have great life ahead in Australia....


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys, Anyone on the forum who has the situation of spouse pregnant and CO holds on the grant approval or similar updates. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats Archana... so happy to read about ur grant.... so you r relieved of all tension...
> Enjoyyyyy.... have great life ahead in Australia....


Thanks a lot  .Yes Gurjeet. From past few weeks, expat has become my favourite site. I was all the time checking for the updates in the forum.


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Congrats Archana!!!


Thanks a lot anujsoni


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Archana!!


Thank you jimmyhendrix


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Mates,
I was going through the skill select invitation round pages. They issued a whooping 4000 invites in May 2014 compared to the regular 2500 (which is the norm for 189 visas ). I feel majority of them filed in June. (like me). May be that is why there is delay. Please note that I am not attempting to create another rumor but simply trying to find a method in this madness.
Regards
Ker2aus


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Ker2Aus said:


> Mates,
> I was going through the skill select invitation round pages. They issued a whooping 4000 invites in May 2014 compared to the regular 2500 (which is the norm for 189 visas ). I feel majority of them filed in June. (like me). May be that is why there is delay. Please note that I am not attempting to create another rumor but simply trying to find a method in this madness.
> Regards
> Ker2aus


Agree with you mate.


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had submited application on 24 June under 189(261313) category. Today i called on DIBP helpline number and after 50 minutes of wait time operator answered my queries. Operator told me that my case has been assigned to team4 in adelaite on 28 August and is currently under processing. So, I can see this as a good sign for me and other june applicants
> 
> ...


Pankaj, it's good to knew that you've already assigned to team4, all the best！And would you tell me which num did you called？Thanks in advance. 

cheers,
Vicky


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

gsingh said:


> I am on the same boat dude. I lodged on 19th June.


and I lodged on 20th June.
good luck to all


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

Guys!! Just got a direct grant in my email!! Thanks a ton to all in the forum..!!! Talking to you all made the wait a lot more bearable!!

Wishing all of you a speedy grant soon..!!!! good Luck!! 

Cheers!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ker2Aus said:


> Mates,
> I was going through the skill select invitation round pages. They issued a whooping 4000 invites in May 2014 compared to the regular 2500 (which is the norm for 189 visas ). I feel majority of them filed in June. (like me). May be that is why there is delay. Please note that I am not attempting to create another rumor but simply trying to find a method in this madness.
> Regards
> Ker2aus


Yes....this thought did come to our minds. But people from 3 rd week of june are getting grants while 1st week ones are still waiting. Really dont know whats happening.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Guys!! Just got a direct grant in my email!! Thanks a ton to all in the forum..!!! Talking to you all made the wait a lot more bearable!!
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy grant soon..!!!! good Luck!!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats Arjun. Really happy for you.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Guys!! Just got a direct grant in my email!! Thanks a ton to all in the forum..!!! Talking to you all made the wait a lot more bearable!!
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy grant soon..!!!! good Luck!!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

An offshore - 189, June 23rd applicant got a direct grant today !!! Forum name "sadya".


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Nope , I did not add TRN number on subject line,
> 
> Subj :'Status of 189 GSM visa applied on 12th June 2014'
> Then in content I did add TRN and Primary applicant name.
> ...


Finally my impatience got the better of me. Sent a mail and got a response that they do not respond to status updates. I am just getting impatient day by day.


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

Vickyh said:


> Pankaj, it's good to knew that you've already assigned to team4, all the best！And would you tell me which num did you called？Thanks in advance.
> 
> cheers,
> Vicky


I called them on +61 131 881. You should call within next 30 minutes as their working timings are till 4:30 PM australia time and average waiting time is around 45-50 minutes.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> An offshore - 189, June 23rd applicant got a direct grant today !!! Forum name "sadya".


Wow...why is mine held up?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats Arjun..


anotherarjunsydney said:


> Guys!! Just got a direct grant in my email!! Thanks a ton to all in the forum..!!! Talking to you all made the wait a lot more bearable!!
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy grant soon..!!!! good Luck!!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Nope , I did not add TRN number on subject line,
> 
> Subj :'Status of 189 GSM visa applied on 12th June 2014'
> Then in content I did add TRN and Primary applicant name.
> ...


Don't worry EVA, you will get speedy grant soon. Good Luck !!!


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have lodges on 5-July and have not heard anything at all since.


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Thanks a lot Ker2Aus. I wish u a speed grant
> It is 261313


Congrats Archana 

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

dont worry they will send you direct grant.. take my word .

Tks,
Eva



amitferns said:


> Finally my impatience got the better of me. Sent a mail and got a response that they do not respond to status updates. I am just getting impatient day by day.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Vickyh said:


> and I lodged on 20th June.
> good luck to all


hey mate..even i lodged on 20th june..and archana too lodged on 20th and she got her grand today..hopefully CO has been assigned to all of us too..


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Guys!! Just got a direct grant in my email!! Thanks a ton to all in the forum..!!! Talking to you all made the wait a lot more bearable!!
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy grant soon..!!!! good Luck!!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats Arjun!!!...got relieved hearing grants strtd pouring again!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Marc283 said:


> I have lodges on 5-July and have not heard anything at all since.


Be Cool Mate..u might get a DIRECT GRANT!!!


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> I called them on +61 131 881. You should call within next 30 minutes as their working timings are till 4:30 PM australia time and average waiting time is around 45-50 minutes.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


thanks a lot Pankaj


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> dont worry they will send you direct grant.. take my word .
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


I hope your words come true dear


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Congrats Archana
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Thanks a lot Pankaj


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats Mate*



eva-aus1 said:


> Congrats Arjun..


Hi Arjun, Congrats
Can you please share which team sent the grant letter.
Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Arjun, Congrats
> Can you please share which team sent the grant letter.
> Thanks and enjoy.


Grant was from Team 32 Brisbane.. I called them just yesterday to check my status and they said CO has been assigned to my case this week.. and got the grant today!


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Finally my impatience got the better of me. Sent a mail and got a response that they do not respond to status updates. I am just getting impatient day by day.


Amit... don't you worry..! You will get a grant soon..!! I know the wait is hard..!! but stay cool..!! do you know which team your case is assigned to..? you can call the team directly instead of calling 131 881..


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Amit... don't you worry..! You will get a grant soon..!! I know the wait is hard..!! but stay cool..!! do you know which team your case is assigned to..? you can call the team directly instead of calling 131 881..


Nope. I have no clue. I have been avoiding calling up till my 3 months are up. I also feel I will be very frustrated if I have to wait for 1 hour and then if they will refuse to give me any details.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Amit... don't you worry..! You will get a grant soon..!! I know the wait is hard..!! but stay cool..!! do you know which team your case is assigned to..? you can call the team directly instead of calling 131 881..


Mate Why do i feel that only if we call them and check the status they are giving us grant??? any logic???

and not to forget all the silent readers!!!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Mate Why do i feel that only if we call them and check the status they are giving us grant??? any logic???
> 
> and not to forget all the silent readers!!!


I applied on April, called them yesterday (after 5 months) still no grant, I hope this satisfies you.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> I applied on April, called them yesterday (after 5 months) still no grant, I hope this satisfies you.


Did they give you any explanation for the delay?


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> I applied on April, called them yesterday (after 5 months) still no grant, I hope this satisfies you.


Dont Worry mate..you will get ur grant soon!! and thanks for clearing my illogical DOUBT!


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Dont Worry mate..you will get ur grant soon!! and thanks for clearing my illogical DOUBT!


Calling them is just a mental satisfaction thing.. No relation between calling and grant obviously.

You will at least know that you case has been assigned to a team and nothing more...


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Grant was from Team 32 Brisbane.. I called them just yesterday to check my status and they said CO has been assigned to my case this week.. and got the grant today!


It has been ages since we heard of a grant from the Brisbane team!! My application is with the Brisbane team as well and with your grant comes a bit more of hope for us! Thanks for your reply and enjoy your grant.

Cheers


----------



## anotherarjunsydney (Aug 28, 2014)

venus9 said:


> It has been ages since we heard of a grant from the Brisbane team!! My application is with the Brisbane team as well and with your grant comes a bit more of hope for us! Thanks for your reply and enjoy your grant.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Venus9... Yours is on the way...  Cheers!!!


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Seniors.
M getting reply from my agent on status updates after 4-5 days which is quite irritating.
If u import my application into another immi account will it effect my application ? Had any1 experienced such thing ??
Just an advise to all delhites , don't hire agent unless he agrees to share login details of immi account.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Guys!! Just got a direct grant in my email!! Thanks a ton to all in the forum..!!! Talking to you all made the wait a lot more bearable!!
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy grant soon..!!!! good Luck!!
> 
> Cheers!


 Congrats Buddy..... so happy for u.....


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nabeel8 said:


> It has been a week since I submitted the documents that CO requested!!! Slowly but surely I am getting nervous as days go by without any response to my email and add to that, the docs on the immi account are still showing 'Required'
> When should I start thinking of calling the team in Adelaide?


hi nabeel,

any update in your case form the case officer, since even my case officer is from team23 Adelaide and is been assigned on 26th august.


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

*189 allocation*

Am new to the forum.

I lodged my application on line on 5-July-14 and to date have not received any notification that y application has been allocated to a CO. Has anyone that lodged an application around the same time been allocated?

PLease advise as I am getting very nervous why it takes so long just to get allocated a CO?


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Am new to the forum.

I lodged my application on line on 5-July-14 and to date have not received any notification that y application has been allocated to a CO. Has anyone that lodged an application around the same time been allocated?

PLease advise as I am getting very nervous why it takes so long just to get allocated a CO?
Bro I have applied on June 21 st,still no sign of co,don't worry mate ,have patience


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi Seniors.
> M getting reply from my agent on status updates after 4-5 days which is quite irritating.
> If u import my application into another immi account will it effect my application ? Had any1 experienced such thing ??
> Just an advise to all delhites , don't hire agent unless he agrees to share login details of immi account.


not any issues at all. I am facing the same issue as you as my agent refuse to give their immiaccount to you.

Someone on the forum told me that you could create your own immiaccount and import the application (ask agent for the TRN number). It is like a mailbox which you can monitor your application and later can apply for citizenship i guess).

just go to immi website create individual account and import.

goodluck


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

thota123 said:


> Am new to the forum.
> 
> I lodged my application on line on 5-July-14 and to date have not received any notification that y application has been allocated to a CO. Has anyone that lodged an application around the same time been allocated?
> 
> ...


Mate I have applied on 2nd June and no sign of any kind of communication yet... big worry for me since I have already completed 3 month's of timeline...


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Friends,

I tried calling DIBP today and after wait of more than 65 mins a gentle man answered my call and hanged up in 30 secs stating my voice is not audible... this is really frustrating me, i mean how can they just hang up without even trying to listen someone that too after checking patience of someone for holding him for more than 65 mins... this is certainly ridiculous... don't know what to do now...


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> hey mate..even i lodged on 20th june..and archana too lodged on 20th and she got her grand today..hopefully CO has been assigned to all of us too..


yeah, and i heard that someone lodged on 20 got grant today,good luck to us！


----------



## android2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

Reca said:


> Dear android2014,
> 
> My hearty Congrats to you my friend
> 
> ...


I don't know why the overseas employment verification docs were requested. I provided salary statements, tax documents and relieving letter.

Thnx!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my grant letter today. Wasn't expecting it so quick but to my surprise, saw the email from Adelaide GSM team 7  It is a direct grant.
> This forum was really helpful in understanding the process and clearing all the queries. Thanks to everyone.
> ...


Congratulations Archana, you must on seventh heaven


----------



## android2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> COOL. mind sharing the timeline please



Timelines - 

189 Category
ACS 261112 (System Analyst) 60 pts
Visa Lodgement: 16 Jun '14
Team Allocation: 27 Aug '14 (Adelaide 4 - requested more evidence for relationship and overseas employment)
Additional docs uploaded: 27 Aug '14 (Provided payslips, tax statements, relieving letter, marriage affidavit)
Grant notice: 03 Sep '14


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

anotherarjunsydney said:


> Guys!! Just got a direct grant in my email!! Thanks a ton to all in the forum..!!! Talking to you all made the wait a lot more bearable!!
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy grant soon..!!!! good Luck!!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations Arjun


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

android2014 said:


> Timelines -
> 
> 189 Category
> ACS 261112 (System Analyst) 60 pts
> ...


More relationship evidence? Was your marriage certificate not given?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Timelines -
> 
> 189 Category
> ACS 261112 (System Analyst) 60 pts
> ...


What a timeline buddy. Congrats and party hard.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

thota123 said:


> Am new to the forum.
> 
> I lodged my application on line on 5-July-14 and to date have not received any notification that y application has been allocated to a CO. Has anyone that lodged an application around the same time been allocated?
> 
> ...


Mate, there are people waiting from April and May who still haven't gotten their grants. So, have patience and wait for whole 3 months which is the processing time as advertised by DIBP before calling them.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

@ australiadream
How u know , your case is assigned to a Team on 21Aug??


----------



## Marc283 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Mate, there are people waiting from April and May who still haven't gotten their grants. So, have patience and wait for whole 3 months which is the processing time as advertised by DIBP before calling them.


Thank you for the re-assurance.

The issue is that I havent done my medical as yet and the eMedical client seems to be down. Keeps saying'Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.'

Anyone else having this same problem with eMedical?


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

Marc283 said:


> Thank you for the re-assurance.
> 
> The issue is that I havent done my medical as yet and the eMedical client seems to be down. Keeps saying'Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.'
> 
> Anyone else having this same problem with eMedical?


Me too, I lodged on 20 june for your information.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my grant letter today. Wasn't expecting it so quick but to my surprise, saw the email from Adelaide GSM team 7  It is a direct grant.
> This forum was really helpful in understanding the process and clearing all the queries. Thanks to everyone.
> ...



Congratulations ........


All the Best for your future ....


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

My visa application page changed to "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" few days ago. I uploaded all documents inclduding Medicals and PCC. e-application was lodged on 30th june 2014.

Does it mean that CO is allocated ???


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sheik1023 said:


> My visa application page changed to "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" few days ago. I uploaded all documents inclduding Medicals and PCC. e-application was lodged on 30th june 2014.
> 
> Does it mean that CO is allocated ???


Nope.. that's standard messaging.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> @ australiadream
> How u know , your case is assigned to a Team on 21Aug??


Called DIBP.. They told me. But no CO yet that means no one is looking in to my file yet.


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

thanks .. 

from other threads looks like 3 months is avearge time for 189 .. some posts also show ppl waiting for more than 6 months..


looks like no set pattern


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats to the grants today.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

In form 26 Q-12, which office do we mention, for the visa lodged against query? Is it Adelaide? 
What did others fill in for this entry for those who have completed their medicals successfully?


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Mates and fellow expats,
> 
> Hard partying in GC the last couple of days. Dead drunk Couldn't rem the day or time even. Sorry guys will reply 2moro once sober.love u all soo much, without our support this might have remained a dream


Hey Arun,

I m eagerly waiting to hear from you since you have something important to share which you kept secret in your previous posts. Please revert as soon as possible since it is very difficult now to cope up with the current situation where in I have completed 3 month's timeline but still no sign of any activity happening with my application...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anandc said:


> In form 26 Q-12, which office do we mention, for the visa lodged against query? Is it Adelaide?
> What did others fill in for this entry for those who have completed their medicals successfully?


Anand...there is no need to fill up those forms. Just go ahead and do your medicals.


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Congratulations ........
> 
> 
> All the Best for your future ....


Thank you Sunilreddy 
Wish you a speed grant.


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Archana, you must on seventh heaven


Thank you Ritzagni


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Do not panic. Getting your passport changed will not impact in any manner (because your new passport ill bear your old passport number and issue date). Just get you wife's name added to oyur passport. I would suggest go through normal process because what you need is the verification.
> 
> In tatkal process the verification happens post passport delivery and hence you will be stuck in PCC proces but if you get the passport through normal process (approx. 30 days with green, crisp papers and good amount of followups), you will get the PCC very next day.
> 
> ...


applying for new passport. Looking at condition I have still 1.5 month before any CO contact me. Only problem is appointment dates are available after 1.5 month + 1 month processing at my psk so thinking about tatkal option.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations to all who got grant today


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

anandc said:


> Some officer from team Adelaide has generated the Hap ids for me.but I still cannot use the organize health link from within the immi account,also it was mentioned no CO has been allocated yet.
> Can I just go to the clinic with hapid and filled form 26 and form 160?
> Will the clinic have any issues with uploading records,since I cannot use the links in my account, or are they separate. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Anand,

You can generate the referral letter from eMedical client without using the link in your Immi account.

HTH
~Sam


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow it's lucky that I got update today. It shows that Medical and Form 80 are requested,but I could not generate the hap ID still,What can I do？thanks in advance.


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

hey expats,
I need your help.
This information can be informative for june applicants who's been assigned with brisbane team as well as they have started working now i guess.
I contacted this morning with my brisbane team directly..cudnt resist my patience as it was already 3 months since the lodgement. They coudn't give me further info about my case..just told me that its been allocated to team 33 of brisbane which i knew that before. wait is only option as the guy over the phone said to me. Immediately after the phone call in 5/10 mins, Case officer contacted me(finally) and requested to me to submit Overseas Police clerance from INDIA as I had completed my bachelors degree from bangalore in 2007.
I didn't bother at the time of lodgement about that coz i went for my study to india but now C/O has requested, I have to make it anyway asap.
I have heard that to get PCC from india is really a long wait again. Is it really like that? What's the quickest way to get the PCC from india. Hw long does it take for other nation people to get PCC of india ? I don't have anymore patience now seriously.
Give me me some ideas people so that I could step up.
Regards,
ganeshskt


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

ganeshskt said:


> hey expats,
> I need your help.
> This information can be informative for june applicants who's been assigned with brisbane team as well as they have started working now i guess.
> I contacted this morning with my brisbane team directly..cudnt resist my patience as it was already 3 months since the lodgement. They coudn't give me further info about my case..just told me that its been allocated to team 33 of brisbane which i knew that before. wait is only option as the guy over the phone said to me. Immediately after the phone call in 5/10 mins, Case officer contacted me(finally) and requested to me to submit Overseas Police clerance from INDIA as I had completed my bachelors degree from bangalore in 2007.
> ...


Bribing the pçc officer make it quick I guess


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

ganeshskt said:


> hey expats,
> I need your help.
> This information can be informative for june applicants who's been assigned with brisbane team as well as they have started working now i guess.
> I contacted this morning with my brisbane team directly..cudnt resist my patience as it was already 3 months since the lodgement. They coudn't give me further info about my case..just told me that its been allocated to team 33 of brisbane which i knew that before. wait is only option as the guy over the phone said to me. Immediately after the phone call in 5/10 mins, Case officer contacted me(finally) and requested to me to submit Overseas Police clerance from INDIA as I had completed my bachelors degree from bangalore in 2007.
> ...


Good to hear Ganesh that your case is moving. 
This link has some information for PCC for foreign passport holders - India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC).

I got my PCC from India recently and it is a tedious process if the application is sent to authorities in India.
Find out the process of PCC from VFS in detail. Then PM me so that I can share my experience.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Vickyh said:


> Wow it's lucky that I got update today. It shows that Medical and Form 80 are requested,but I could not generate the hap ID still,What can I do？thanks in advance.


Hi Vicky,

Which team have you been allocated to?
You can write to the CO explaining the issue and he / she will sort the issue with HAPID for you. It should be a straight forward solution for your issue.

All the best mate

Cheers


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

KrishivRox said:


> Anand,
> 
> You can generate the referral letter from eMedical client without using the link in your Immi account.
> 
> ...


One should not use the emedical client if one has already lodged an application, as per the immi portal,this can supposedly delay the process. Those who have already applied, need to go the immi account route.


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> Which team have you been allocated to?
> You can write to the CO explaining the issue and he / she will sort the issue with HAPID for you. It should be a straight forward solution for your issue.
> ...


Thanks mate, waiting for my agent to check what the co informed me！lazy agent！always make me waiting！
all the best！


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

ganeshskt said:


> hey expats,
> I need your help.
> This information can be informative for june applicants who's been assigned with brisbane team as well as they have started working now i guess.
> I contacted this morning with my brisbane team directly..cudnt resist my patience as it was already 3 months since the lodgement. They coudn't give me further info about my case..just told me that its been allocated to team 33 of brisbane which i knew that before. wait is only option as the guy over the phone said to me. Immediately after the phone call in 5/10 mins, Case officer contacted me(finally) and requested to me to submit Overseas Police clerance from INDIA as I had completed my bachelors degree from bangalore in 2007.
> ...


It seems like these guys need to be reminded about our application. It sounds to be real now as someone before on this forum said that the call actually expedites the process. It is turning out to be true in many cases.


----------



## ganeshskt (Apr 15, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> It seems like these guys need to be reminded about our application. It sounds to be real now as someone before on this forum said that the call actually expedites the process. It is turning out to be true in many cases.


yea i found that true in some cases when you don't hear anything at all or don't see any progress on ur status...i believe its because it is government job and they don't really take pressure on their head n take their time as long as they can.....best of luck to all


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

ganeshskt said:


> hey expats,
> I need your help.
> This information can be informative for june applicants who's been assigned with brisbane team as well as they have started working now i guess.
> I contacted this morning with my brisbane team directly..cudnt resist my patience as it was already 3 months since the lodgement. They coudn't give me further info about my case..just told me that its been allocated to team 33 of brisbane which i knew that before. wait is only option as the guy over the phone said to me. Immediately after the phone call in 5/10 mins, Case officer contacted me(finally) and requested to me to submit Overseas Police clerance from INDIA as I had completed my bachelors degree from bangalore in 2007.
> ...


Apply through embassy. I think they advice 45 days time. That is the best method.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rahulkap1 said:


> applying for new passport. Looking at condition I have still 1.5 month before any CO contact me. Only problem is appointment dates are available after 1.5 month + 1 month processing at my psk so thinking about tatkal option.


Negotiate with some agent fir early appointment. I paid 800 INR for next day appointment (only for appointment).


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

pravin said:


> Hi guys, Anyone on the forum who has the situation of spouse pregnant and CO holds on the grant approval or similar updates. Please let me know. Thanks.


Hi Praveen,

I have heard of such cases. To the best of my knowledge CO holds grant until new born and further submission of documents and fees.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Ha Ha.. Cool .
> 
> Congrats ..!!
> 
> ...


You better start to fill then, form 80 will definitely test your time and patience.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Heartiest Congratulations Pankaj on your grant. :-D Posying even before you can post your updates here. :-D


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


Congrats mate! Your patience has paid off finally!
Please do share CO initials and the team and also if you are a single applicant or applicant with dependents.

All the best

Cheers


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


Congratulations buddy....really happy for you. All the best for the future.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


Congrats!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats buddy!!! Rock the day!!!

tks,
Eva


imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


----------



## Mechanical Engineer (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been appointed CO today who has asked me to submit medicals & PCC. I want to delay my IED, can I request the CO to get the routine processing of my application done and when its over then I may submit the medical & PCC? Does anyone has such an experience? Please help!


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> hi friends,
> 
> finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....



congratulations .........


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Mechanical Engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been appointed CO today who has asked me to submit medicals & PCC. I want to delay my IED, can I request the CO to get the routine processing of my application done and when its over then I may submit the medical & PCC? Does anyone has such an experience? Please help!


Requested docs should be sent within 28 days. If there is delay an explanation with valid proof should be given. When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


Congrats mate,enjoy and have grt feature in ozzy!!!!!


----------



## Mechanical Engineer (Jun 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Requested docs should be sent within 28 days. If there is delay an explanation with valid proof should be given. When did you lodge your visa?


I applied on 20th of June 2014. Since our security checks take atleast 15 - 20 months, submitting PCC and medicals now will lead to their expiry in a year, by that time the security checks would not be completed, so I will have to re submit PCC and medicals, and I will have to bear extra cost.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Mechanical Engineer said:


> I applied on 20th of June 2014. Since our security checks take atleast 15 - 20 months, submitting PCC and medicals now will lead to their expiry in a year, by that time the security checks would not be completed, so I will have to re submit PCC and medicals, and I will have to bear extra cost.


But I dont think you have much choice here.


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


Congrats mate,enjoy and have great future in Aussie...,


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

thota123 said:


> Congrats mate,enjoy and have great future in Aussie...,


Thanks buddy


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi all , 

My co has requested my pcc and I submitted it yesterday ..any idea how long does it take to know the outcome ? 
Thx


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


Congrats dear.... have a rocking time.....

Plz share ur timeline


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> My co has requested my pcc and I submitted it yesterday ..any idea how long does it take to know the outcome ?
> Thx


Wish please let us know your timelines. It helps to keep track.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Thanks buddy


Congrats Mate!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Mate!!


Hey Jimmy, 

Have you called DIBP yet?! 

It's been too long for you waiting for an update.


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> My co has requested my pcc and I submitted it yesterday ..any idea how long does it take to know the outcome ?
> Thx


3 to 5 days I guess.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Wish please let us know your timelines. It helps to keep track.


My time line 

189 - 11 Jun 
Co - 24 Aug ( requested pcc and medical )
Medical and pcc submitted - 3 Sep 

Any idea how long does it take for the outcome ?

Thx


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

wish said:


> My time line
> 
> 189 - 11 Jun
> Co - 24 Aug ( requested pcc and medical )
> ...



Thanks for sharing your timeline. What's your ANZSCO code and EOI points? Basically, it depends on those 2 factors (job code & points) for the grant but just give 3-5 days because you had already provided what they need. If they still don't give it, then email your CO.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

retake said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline. What's your ANZSCO code and EOI points? Basically, it depends on those 2 factors (job code & points) for the grant but just give 3-5 days because you had already provided what they need. If they still don't give it, then email your CO.



Mechanical engineer with 60 points ...


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


congrats mate and best wishes for your great future！
cheers,
vicky


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

wish said:


> My time line
> 
> 189 - 11 Jun
> Co - 24 Aug ( requested pcc and medical )
> ...


A friend submitted his PCC yesterday and got his grant today!
Hope the same happens with you as well.

All the best.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Got CO assigned today who has asked for medical, pcc, 80 & 1221 and Resume


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

muhammad.bilal said:


> Got CO assigned today who has asked for medical, pcc, 80 & 1221 and Resume


Congrats man. 189?

Do they send e-mail to your email address or only way is to go to correspondence link on ImmiAccount?


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Pankaj on your grant. :-D Posying even before you can post your updates here. :-D



Thanks Ashish. Guys, i got direct grant today morning. I had submited form 80 for primary applicant only. Thanks to all forum members for your support. It has been complete full year journey(started planning for australia PR last year september)


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Thanks Ashish. Guys, i got direct grant today morning. I had submited form 80 for primary applicant only. Thanks to all forum members for your support. It has been complete full year journey(started planning for australia PR last year september)


Congrats mate.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Thanks Ashish. Guys, i got direct grant today morning. I had submited form 80 for primary applicant only. Thanks to all forum members for your support. It has been complete full year journey(started planning for australia PR last year september)


Congrats Mate. All the best.

Which team and CO initials pls.

Cheers


----------



## yarsatya (May 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just called DIBP and they informed me that CO from Adelaide Team 2 has been allocated to my application. Haven't been contacted by CO yet for any other documents. Hoping to hear something soon... :fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Thanks Ashish. Guys, i got direct grant today morning. I had submited form 80 for primary applicant only. Thanks to all forum members for your support. It has been complete full year journey(started planning for australia PR last year september)


Congrats Mate!!


----------



## mohit_arora (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi All,

I am silent reader of the forum. I like to inform you all that i got *DIRECT GRANT* couple of mins back. I hope my timelines below will help others. All the Best.

_Like to thanks this forum for connecting visa applicants and provided an excellent platform to share the info._


Timelines -

189 Category
ACS 261312 (Developer Programmer) 60 pts
Visa Lodgement: 24 Jun '14
Additional docs uploaded: Front Loaded
Applicants:Myself, Spouse & Son
Grant notice: *DIRECT GRANT- 04 Sept'14* (Email from Adelaide.gsm.team2)


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Congrats Mate. All the best.
> 
> Which team and CO initials pls.
> 
> Cheers


Team 2, Adelaide, CO name :-Lee


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

mohit_arora said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am silent reader of the forum. I like to inform you all that i got DIRECT GRANT couple of mins back. I hope my timelines below will help others. All the Best.
> 
> ...


Two people from team2. Congrats Mohit.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

mohit_arora said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am silent reader of the forum. I like to inform you all that i got *direct grant* couple of mins back. I hope my timelines below will help others. All the best.
> 
> ...




congratulations ......


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Congrats man. 189?
> 
> Do they send e-mail to your email address or only way is to go to correspondence link on ImmiAccount?


I got it as an email with attachments, haven't logged into immiaccount yet


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



mohit_arora said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am silent reader of the forum. I like to inform you all that i got *DIRECT GRANT* couple of mins back. I hope my timelines below will help others. All the Best.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! All the best to you and your family!

Cheers


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

yeah, just got to know that CO from Adelaide team 2 assigned to my case！is it a good team？


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Vickyh said:


> yeah, just got to know that CO from Adelaide team 2 assigned to my case！is it a good team？


You are lucky mate! The Brisbane team is still dealing with June 1st week applications


----------



## haron110 (Aug 12, 2014)

*e-Medical Error*

Dear All,
Expert member,

I am writing to inquire about following error that occurred when I click _"Organize Health, within my immi acc."_

Warning: Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.

How to deal with this issue, or how long to wait for, CO not allocated yet. Any guidance appreciated! 


Regards,
Haroon


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

haron110 said:


> Dear All,
> Expert member,
> 
> I am writing to inquire about following error that occurred when I click "Organize Health, within my immi acc."
> ...


My immi acc also display like that！what to do？my agent always asked me to wait...


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Vickyh said:


> My immi acc also display like that！what to do？my agent always asked me to wait...


Check this. I've not used it but I think it works

If this issue persists for you, you may either wait for CO allocation and then get a resolution from him / her or send an email to [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

damn, look like the progress of giving a grant is dependent on the team no by date, I applied on 20th June still have not received any news yet. while S.O applied on 24th and got the grant today. unfair ((


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Check this. I've not used it but I think it works
> 
> If this issue persists for you, you may either wait for CO allocation and then get a resolution from him / her or send an email to [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:
> 
> ...


thanks venus, i will try to write an email to the department;-）


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes it does, the reply however comes from a different email id with the HAP IDs.

~Sam



venus9 said:


> Check this. I've not used it but I think it works
> 
> If this issue persists for you, you may either wait for CO allocation and then get a resolution from him / her or send an email to [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:
> 
> ...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Vickyh said:


> yeah, just got to know that CO from Adelaide team 2 assigned to my case！is it a good team？


Mate,

You at least got a CO.. Don't worry about how they are.. Be glad that your case has moved to the final level..

Good luck.. You shall get through soon.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

KrishivRox said:


> Yes it does, the reply however comes from a different email id with the HAP IDs.
> 
> ~Sam


Then how come, with just HAP IDs health checkups can be completed. Dont we need to carry referral letter or any Form to the medical center?


----------



## elsasl (Aug 10, 2014)

venus9 said:


> You are lucky mate! The Brisbane team is still dealing with June 1st week applications


 I would like to ask, how do I know which team I belonged to? The bottom of my Acknowledgement letter showed that 

GSM Adelaide
OFFICE:Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001
PHONE: 131 881 WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

is that mean my case is assigned to Adelaide team?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

elsasl said:


> I would like to ask, how do I know which team I belonged to? The bottom of my Acknowledgement letter showed that
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE:Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> ...


Nope. Everybody gets the same letter from the same team when you lodge your application.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

elsasl said:


> I would like to ask, how do I know which team I belonged to? The bottom of my Acknowledgement letter showed that
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE:Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> ...


The applications are assigned to Brisbane and ADL teams (probably using some system algorithms) from the pool of lodged applications. First they are assigned to teams and then allocated to COs within these teams.

You get to know about the team or CO either when the CO contacts you for additional information or if you call the DIBP helpline. It is advisable though to call the DIBP helpline closer to the 3 month timeline.

Cheers


----------



## elsasl (Aug 10, 2014)

venus9 said:


> The applications are assigned to Brisbane and ADL teams (probably using some system algorithms) from the pool of lodged applications. First they are assigned to teams and then allocated to COs within these teams.
> 
> You get to know about the team or CO either when the CO contacts you for additional information or if you call the DIBP helpline. It is advisable though to call the DIBP helpline closer to the 3 month timeline.
> 
> Cheers


when I applied PCC in Police station, they don't give my PCC to me, they will send my PCC directly to the address of my Acknowledgement letter. Then do they really get my PCC if everyone has the same address?


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

elsasl said:


> when I applied PCC in Police station, they don't give my PCC to me, they will send my PCC directly to the address of my Acknowledgement letter. Then do they really get my PCC if everyone has the same address?



Call GSM helpline and ask them same question on valid address(it should be same as acknowledgement letter but its always good to get it confirmed) for police department to send PCC. You can also request local police authorities to share soft copy of PCC with you. Good Luck.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

elsasl said:


> when I applied PCC in Police station, they don't give my PCC to me, they will send my PCC directly to the address of my Acknowledgement letter. Then do they really get my PCC if everyone has the same address?


In India, our PCC has to go via route of passport office... not sure how it works in your country so make sure you are choosing the right path.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Thanks buddy


Congratulations, could you please create a signature timeline please


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> My co has requested my pcc and I submitted it yesterday ..any idea how long does it take to know the outcome ?
> Thx


very very soon, you are about to get the GRANT,


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

imgoingaustralia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally my status is showing as finalised and under each applicant it is showing as granted.... It is a direct grant..... Thank you all for your guidance and support....


Congrats Friend


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

elsasl said:


> I would like to ask, how do I know which team I belonged to? The bottom of my Acknowledgement letter showed that
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE:Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> ...


No, that does not mean the Adelaide team. It is the same for all applicants.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Some one has messed up the 189 tracking sheet....!!


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

anandc said:


> Some one has messed up the 189 tracking sheet....!!



Yes Brother, 

I have checked it just now.


All the Visa Applied Dates have changed..

But don't worry, I will Set it right again in another 1 hour...


But please I request everyone again, not to disturb the sheet, only update it...


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats dear.... have a rocking time.....
> 
> Plz share ur timeline


Thank you so much Gurjeet, will surely share my complete timelines soon..


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Vickyh said:


> congrats mate and best wishes for your great future！
> cheers,
> vicky


Thanks vicky


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Mate!!


Thanks jimmy


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations, could you please create a signature timeline please


Thanks, i will update my timelines soon..


----------



## imgoingaustralia (Aug 27, 2014)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Congrats Friend


Thanks a lot...


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Mate,
> 
> You at least got a CO.. Don't worry about how they are.. Be glad that your case has moved to the final level..
> 
> ...


thanks a lot mate, your words really calmed me down, not that worried anymore, and thanks to this wonderful forum！


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

rahulkap1 said:


> Then how come, with just HAP IDs health checkups can be completed. Dont we need to carry referral letter or any Form to the medical center?


Use it with your surname and DOB to generate the Referral letter from eMedical client directly if you are facing issues with the Organise your health exam link in Immi account.


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

anandc said:


> One should not use the emedical client if one has already lodged an application, as per the immi portal,this can supposedly delay the process. Those who have already applied, need to go the immi account route.


Pls point me to any guideline on Immi portal in this regard. 

AFAIK, you may be mixing up eMedical client with My Health Declarations...pls re-check...

You are right about going through the link in Immi account login (which also lands up directly in eMedical) but sometimes/ for some users the link doesn't work and hence the work around to do it directly in eMedical client using HAP id if you have, surname and DOB.


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

haron110 said:


> Dear All,
> Expert member,
> 
> I am writing to inquire about following error that occurred when I click _"Organize Health, within my immi acc."_
> ...


Go to the immi website, type emedical client in the search window. It will redirect you to a page with an explanation of what the emedical client is. On this page you will see "emedical client" in the middle of the explanation. Click on it, it will redirect you to another page where you can login to your emedical client account using your HAPID and date of birth and the name. This account is where you can fill out the declaration and print a referral letter.


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Yes Brother,
> 
> I have checked it just now.
> 
> ...


I have reverted the spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0 to a version saved at 7:57 PM Pacific time on 3rd Sept. 

I would really appreciate if people who got their updates since then, please update the tracker again

Second and most important request, if anybody wants to play around with the sheet, they may do it in the copy I have made called Sandbox 189 Visa but we should all work together in keeping the master sheet clean.:rant:


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Folks

Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
Regards
Sj


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

joyshibu said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
> Regards
> Sj


Congrats dear!!! All the best for your great future in Oz


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Guys , how do I check my medical result ? The clinic has submitted the medical two days back and it's shows medical has been finilised in immi acc . But when I logged in emedical , I can't c any result there . Pls advice ....


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

KrishivRox said:


> Pls point me to any guideline on Immi portal in this regard.
> 
> AFAIK, you may be mixing up eMedical client with My Health Declarations...pls re-check...
> 
> You are right about going through the link in Immi account login (which also lands up directly in eMedical) but sometimes/ for some users the link doesn't work and hence the work around to do it directly in eMedical client using HAP id if you have, surname and DOB.


It's clearly mentioned in the immi website that you would use this only if one has not lodged an application, better to get the Hap ids from the helpdesk, and use that along with TRN to go through the medicals. 

The second option is to just wait for the CO.

If still you want to go through the emedical client route, there is no serious problem as such, apart from that the immi website says that it might delay the processing.

Some clinics do the medicals with just the TRN, so one can give that a try and confirm with the concerned clinic.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

I see many ppl with 5th September grants on the spreadsheet, which thread has these updates???


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anandc said:


> I see many ppl with 5th September grants on the spreadsheet, which thread has these updates???


There seems to be a grant for me in the spreadsheet on 5th sep. I so wish it was true. I guess the sheet is messed up again.


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Folks,

How to identify whether the medicals are cleared or referred to MOC?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Sarav said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> How to identify whether the medicals are cleared or referred to MOC?


Only your CO could tell you or you could call DIBP to know the status. I called and they told me mine was referred but heard of nothing back for last more than a month since it was referred. MOC may take long time to deal with the medicals even it might take a couple minutes to make a decision. It is a government job anyway.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
> Regards
> Sj


Congrats.... Have a great time ahead....


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

My patience finally got the better of me and I finally called DIBP. I called the Brisbane team and got connected immediately. The lady was nice and polite. She told me I have been allocated a CO recently. She refused to tell me the date though. It is with the Brisbane team. Fingers crossed and the wait continues.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> My patience finally got the better of me and I finally called DIBP. I called the Brisbane team and got connected immediately. The lady was nice and polite. She told me I have been allocated a CO recently. She refused to tell me the date though. It is with the Brisbane team. Fingers crossed and the wait continues.


Good luck then. Yeah, I had the similar experience when I called Brisbane team. Maybe it was the same lady who answered my phone.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> My patience finally got the better of me and I finally called DIBP. I called the Brisbane team and got connected immediately. The lady was nice and polite. She told me I have been allocated a CO recently. She refused to tell me the date though. It is with the Brisbane team. Fingers crossed and the wait continues.


There u go buddy..now relax and wait for ur turn to celebrate!!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Good luck then. Yeah, I had the similar experience when I called Brisbane team. Maybe it was the same lady who answered my phone.


It was your post that made me decide to try and call Brisbane team. Fortunately I am assigned to Brisbane team too. But it saved me the agony of holding onto the call for 1 hour or so. Thank you so much friend.


----------



## Reca (May 26, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Good luck then. Yeah, I had the similar experience when I called Brisbane team. Maybe it was the same lady who answered my phone.


Hi Dear,

would you please advise in which no you contact brisbane team?

Regards
Reca.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

reca said:


> hi dear,
> 
> would you please advise in which no you contact brisbane team?
> 
> ...


+61731367000


----------



## idad (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!  

189
Software Engineer 261313
EOI: 23 of June
Lodge: 23 of June
Onshore (but applied for a Bridging B so offshore will receiving the grant)
Grant: 5th of September

Finally feeling peaceful :hippie:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

idad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

idad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!
> 
> ...


Congrats....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



idad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!
> 
> ...



Congrats mate! All the best to you.
Which team was your application assigned to?

Cheers


----------



## haron110 (Aug 12, 2014)

*no HAP_ID...*

Thanks mate, but i DO NOT have my HAP_ID yet... 
In this case what to do?



Australianresident said:


> Go to the immi website, type emedical client in the search window. It will redirect you to a page with an explanation of what the emedical client is. On this page you will see "emedical client" in the middle of the explanation. Click on it, it will redirect you to another page where you can login to your emedical client account using your HAPID and date of birth and the name. This account is where you can fill out the declaration and print a referral letter.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

idad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. You have already gone through it. We sailed together till EOI day..but you run much faster than me. I am at this point not expecting the grant untill two more months pass. Lucky you!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> It was your post that made me decide to try and call Brisbane team. Fortunately I am assigned to Brisbane team too. But it saved me the agony of holding onto the call for 1 hour or so. Thank you so much friend.


You are most welcome. 

I hope that you will be coming with the grant news in a week or two. Good luck!!

This waiting game really sucks to the hilt!!


----------



## idad (Jun 4, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! All the best to you.
> Which team was your application assigned to?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Brisbane Team 33


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

haron110 said:


> Thanks mate, but i DO NOT have my HAP_ID yet...
> In this case what to do?


In this case just try to open it in the usual way or wait untill aCO contacts you


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

wish said:


> Guys , how do I check my medical result ? The clinic has submitted the medical two days back and it's shows medical has been finilised in immi acc . But when I logged in emedical , I can't c any result there . Pls advice ....


If everything is OK with your medicals, you'd never know about it, if it is referred to MOC, your CO will inform you, if additional tests are required.

You may however inquire about the grading A or B from the medical center, however they are not oblised to tell you the results, some centers still tell.

So relax, 

Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Sarav said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> How to identify whether the medicals are cleared or referred to MOC?


If everything is OK with your medicals, you'd never know about it, if it is referred to MOC, your CO will inform you, if additional tests are required.

You may however inquire about the grading A or B from the medical center, however they are not oblized to tell you the results, some centers still tell.

So relax, 

Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

amitferns said:


> My patience finally got the better of me and I finally called DIBP. I called the Brisbane team and got connected immediately. The lady was nice and polite. She told me I have been allocated a CO recently. She refused to tell me the date though. It is with the Brisbane team. Fingers crossed and the wait continues.


CONGRATULATIONS for the brand new CO, so the things will move fast now,


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

idad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> CONGRATULATIONS for the brand new CO, so the things will move fast now,


Not sure really. I am just hoping it will. I had these apprehensions in my mind when I read arunm's posts (including the one he deleted). But at least knowing CO is allocated gives me some relief. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Not sure really. I am just hoping it will. I had these apprehensions in my mind when I read arunm's posts (including the one he deleted). But at least knowing CO is allocated gives me some relief. Lets hope for the best.


Hi Mate..even i mailed my agent asking for my status update and he said CO has been allocated and currently looking into my work experience.He dint mention any team but asked me to be patient..feeling bit relaxed!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hi Mate..even i mailed my agent asking for my status update and he said CO has been allocated and currently looking into my work experience.He dint mention any team but asked me to be patient..feeling bit relaxed!


That's good news Jimmy... Start tuning your guitar brother


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hi Mate..even i mailed my agent asking for my status update and he said CO has been allocated and currently looking into my work experience.He dint mention any team but asked me to be patient..feeling bit relaxed!


Cool Jimmy. Hope we get some news next week.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Cool Jimmy. Hope we get some news next week.


Yeah Amit..lets hope for the Best!! hope all of us (deep,eva,venus9 etc..) gets our Grant soon and let our juniors dominate the forum..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> That's good news Jimmy... Start tuning your guitar brother


yep!! lets tune together and have a concert together in AUS!!


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Yeah Amit..lets hope for the Best!! hope all of us (deep,eva,venus9 etc..) gets our Grant soon and let our juniors dominate the forum..:fingerscrossed:


Good Luck you all seniors here. Hope next week we hear good news from you all. Keep us posted and advising further, even after landing in your dream country for Jobs, Residance and other precaustions.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

rahulkap1 said:


> Good Luck you all seniors here. Hope next week we hear good news from you all. Keep us posted and advising further, even after landing in your dream country for Jobs, Residance and other precaustions.


sure mate!! thats what our seniors were doing when we were in need and they are still here to help.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

No news from anamina. I wonder what is happening with her case.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hi Mate..even i mailed my agent asking for my status update and he said CO has been allocated and currently looking into my work experience.He dint mention any team but asked me to be patient..feeling bit relaxed!


How your agent is so sure, what CO is doing precisely ... 

we don't even know where our application is at this time... :der:


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> How your agent is so sure, what CO is doing precisely ...
> 
> we don't even know where our application is at this time... :der:


My advise to everyone applying through an agent "Ask them to share login credentials"... Put pressure on them if they don't share...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> How your agent is so sure, what CO is doing precisely ...
> 
> we don't even know where our application is at this time... :der:[/QUO
> 
> Right now i dont wanna bother him more mate. this guy is experienced(MARA) and already two guys applied thru him got grant recently.so let me put my trust on him and wait patiently.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

@ amitferns
How u came to know , that ur application is with Team Brisbane ??


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> @ amitferns
> How u came to know , that ur application is with Team Brisbane ??


Called dibp


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> delhi_ankur said:
> 
> 
> > How your agent is so sure, what CO is doing precisely ...
> ...


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

*Yes - it's me*

When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.

At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.

I did not believe or imagine this would come to soon. But nevertheless the sooner the better anytime.

I am extremely indebted to this site and its wonderful members. You may have noticed my posts are way lower than my posts - thats because a sensible search more than not lands up with the exact query you may have in your mind.
There are no words which would do justice to the people here who share information just like that.

In addition - I would like to express my unending gratitude, indebtedness and thankfulness to the following people:

Mainak - from preventing me, making in blunder in my EOI which would have certainly been a reason for a sure shot rejection.

Superm - for his ageless posts and website.

eva_aus - for sharing the email you had sent to Adelaide team including their reply. I had sent an email to them on Wednesday night -and voila - today I have the grant email. So it does help at times to just send that odd email.

I wish all of you and everyone else, all the very best in your lives, all the prosperity, success and happiness and content. May God be with always.

Thanks zillion times. 
[/LIST]


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!! All The Best !


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats Trying_Aussie...... have a great time ahead....


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> ...


Please update the excel as well, now all the 189 June applicants would and should be very hopeful


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

done


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

hi
my visa too is lodged in july by agent. how csn i check status ? i cant check in Immiaccount.
right now i have no option but call agent every week to inquire


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> hi
> my visa too is lodged in july by agent. how csn i check status ? i cant check in Immiaccount.
> right now i have no option but call agent every week to inquire


Get your trn from agent and import your application.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## yarsatya (May 9, 2014)

It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.

I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind 

Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


congrats mates and best wishes


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


Congrats and wish u all the very best.. have a pleasant life in Australia..


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


congrats buddy!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All
I applied through an agent. First of all he never
uploaded any document to immi account and kept
telling me that he had already done it, on 26th
August CO was allocated to my case and he
asked for Form 80, English Ability for me and my
spouse, Overseas employment proofs, PCC etc.
On 2nd september my agent emailed the set of
all the documents to the CO by email and told me
that it would take less than a month for a grant
whereas, had he been proactive I might have got
a direct grant.

So, I would like to tell people to lodge the visa on
their own if they feel confident. This will make
them incharge of their application and they will
know everything about the same. Also, it will save
some money which will come in handy at a later
stage.

Hoping for a speedy grant for all the frnds going
through an agent and those who are in a
situation like me.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats buddy 



trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> I applied through an agent. First of all he never
> uploaded any document to immi account and kept
> telling me that he had already done it, on 26th
> ...


Its sad how these agents take the clients for a ride. If people don't have any complications in their case they should do it themselves. If at all they do use agents they should be well informed about the process. Import their application. Keep a tab on what is happening.
Don't worry Dev. Now that your docs are sent, lets hope your grant comes in soon. Ensure that docs are attached online to your immiaccount too.


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Dev, Did you check your immiaccount to verify this? In my case, the agent had uploaded all the docs but still the CO asked for all of our Birth Certificates and PCC(which was still valid). My agent replied to the CO that the PCC is till valid and resent all the docs and got the grant in 5 days time!


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

shisman said:


> Dev, Did you check your immiaccount to verify this? In my case, the agent had uploaded all the docs but still the CO asked for all of our Birth Certificates and PCC(which was still valid). My agent replied to the CO that the PCC is till valid and resent all the docs and got the grant in 5 days time!


yes, my agent also uploaded the PCC, but my CO informed me to provide too.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

shisman said:


> Dev, Did you check your immiaccount to verify this? In my case, the agent had uploaded all the docs but still the CO asked for all of our Birth Certificates and PCC(which was still valid). My agent replied to the CO that the PCC is till valid and resent all the docs and got the grant in 5 days time!


Mate, I created an immi account for myself but it had recommended written infront of all the documents. However, my agent told me that the documents are uploaded. Then I asked him to send me the screen shots of his immi account which he never did. Then one fine day I checked my immi account and say that recommended had changed to requested. I called my agent he didnt pick uo my call so, I dropped him an sm. His repky came in the next day and he sent me the email which he had got from the CO. Then he asked me to provide latest reference letter which I did. Now, hes has sent all the documents to the CO by email. Hes still not inclined to attach files to immi account. Don't know what to do. Anyways keeping my fingers crossed.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate, I created an immi account for myself but it had recommended written infront of all the documents. However, my agent told me that the documents are uploaded. Then I asked him to send me the screen shots of his immi account which he never did. Then one fine day I checked my immi account and say that recommended had changed to requested. I called my agent he didnt pick uo my call so, I dropped him an sm. His repky came in the next day and he sent me the email which he had got from the CO. Then he asked me to provide latest reference letter which I did. Now, hes has sent all the documents to the CO by email. Hes still not inclined to attach files to immi account. Don't know what to do. Anyways keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Please insist you upload in immiaccount. Dont let the agent bully you.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Get your trn from agent and import your application.


I ws advised not to since it will take all control from agent. So I will be on my own for any further action.....which seemed unfair after I have paid agent such a high fee......any ideas ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> I ws advised not to since it will take all control from agent. So I will be on my own for any further action.....which seemed unfair after I have paid agent such a high fee......any ideas ?


You have been told about An Elephant with pink wings and when you search the same on Wikipedia the search results say. 

Whatever has been told to you by whomsoever is Grade One CRAP.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations Aussi,


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


Super, Many Congratulation Yarsatya, arty:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> I applied through an agent. First of all he never
> uploaded any document to immi account and kept
> telling me that he had already done it, on 26th
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more, amny of my friends who have lodged visa through an agent have an extra DIBP to cajole, put pressure on, follow up with conssistently.

I didn't use any agent and quite happy about the same.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

*Problem with ImmiAccount Website*

Hey folks,

I read a few posts mentioning that there is some issue with uploading docs in ImmiAccount portal. After uploading a doc, status changes to 'Required' and it remains that ways for days. And may be that's why CO cannot see the uploaded doc.

Earlier it used to change to 'Received' in couple days.
*Is this resolved now ??*

Secondly, did anyone email CO ??
The system auto response/acknowledgement email has been stopped, so not sure if COs actually receive the email.
*Did anyone notice this ??*


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I read a few posts mentioning that there is some issue with uploading docs in ImmiAccount portal. After uploading a doc, status changes to 'Required' and it remains that ways for days. And may be that's why CO cannot see the uploaded doc.
> 
> ...


I faced a similar issue. I called dibp to check if they have received the docs. They told me its a system issue and confirmed that they have received the docs.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

amitferns said:


> I faced a similar issue. I called dibp to check if they have received the docs. They told me its a system issue and confirmed that they have received the docs.


If you have a CO allocated, call him directlu.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> I faced a similar issue. I called dibp to check if they have received the docs. They told me its a system issue and confirmed that they have received the docs.


hey amit..thats a really assuring newz u got ther..even i was worried abt the status still showing "required" even after one week.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> hey amit..thats a really assuring newz u got ther..even i was worried abt the status still showing "required" even after one week.


I had posted about this as soon as I had called dibp yesterday. May be you missed it.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Dev I am in the same fix as you....I cud have had a direct grant....


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I read a few posts mentioning that there is some issue with uploading docs in ImmiAccount portal. After uploading a doc, status changes to 'Required' and it remains that ways for days. And may be that's why CO cannot see the uploaded doc.
> 
> ...


I guess the docs showing up as required is a known issue now..

After the so called enhancement of immi account I am not receiving any alerts..I used to get alerts every time I used to login to immi account but this is not happening since the enhancement of
Immi account..is anyone facing similar issue??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> I guess the docs showing up as required is a known issue now..
> 
> After the so called enhancement of immi account I am not receiving any alerts..I used to get alerts every time I used to login to immi account but this is not happening since the enhancement of
> Immi account..is anyone facing similar issue??
> ...


I just checked mine. I'm getting alerts. I think you check it in your account (manage account).


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I checked manage account and everything is the same as it was earlier.. All options selected to receive important alerts..my email address is still the same.. I have checked all the settings and per it I should get alerts but I am not getting any.. So am checking my immi account couple of times daily for any correspondence..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

mukul-saini said:


> Dev I am in the same fix as you....I cud have had a direct grant....



Mukul the jist is that the grant should come no matter if its a direct or indirect. So, keep you spirits up and fingers crossed!!!

Cheer
Dev


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> I checked manage account and everything is the same as it was earlier.. All options selected to receive important alerts..my email address is still the same.. I have checked all the settings and per it I should get alerts but I am not getting any.. So am checking my immi account couple of times daily for any correspondence..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I am also not receiving login alerts after immiaccount enhancement.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have a question for June visa lodge applicants.

We saw direct grant emails till 24-june. I lodged on 22-Jun. I know for sure that CO is going to contact me due to complexity in my case. However, I wonder if there is any June applicant who has been contacted by CO.

If Yes, can you please give the lodge date of the last applicant (based on date) who has been contacted by CO.

I am anyhow planning to call dibp tomorrow to know under what team's CO is my application pending so that I can speculate more clearly.

Would that be a good idea since it has been 10 weeks till now?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question for June visa lodge applicants.
> 
> ...


Hey Ashish,

I don't know what parameters DIBP works on,because we have seen grants for some applicants lodged in late july too.

I lodged on 3 july and one of my friends lodged on 8 July and was granted this friday. So, What I understand is that the cases are with teams and its just a matter of time when the CO takes a look at it. 

As per my discussion with my agent, he told me that cases move into queues of teams after 6-7 weeks and after that, if no additional docs are needed, its just a matter of time when the case reaches a CO. 

If the team finds need of additional docs, they forward it as a remark to the CO on the case and CO sends out a request to send additional docs. Its a process to help the CO that teams review the case before it reaches a specific CO.

I have completed 9 weeks too and now,its making me impatient, but m not planning to call/ contact them before completing 12 weeks which is the standard time .

Thanks and good luck


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi friends 
My visa 489 refused and the reason for refusal they mentioned in descision report is that I have insufficient work experience according to them.

I have total 60 months experience of which 34 months before degree and 26 months after degree they are saying I become skilled worker after bachelors.. But I have completed 12th MCVC BAKERY course which is equivalent to tafe in Australia so they should accept it because on of my 12th friend got job in Dubai on the basic of MCVC BAKERY CERTIFICATE that means he becomes skilled worker after 12 th.

Or the Australian goverment should have rejected my skill assessment and EOI and I have also received skilled invite but all these are possitive that's whyipaid the amount for visa.

Anybody with the same experience please help and anybody with suggestions please help because me and my agent are discussing on this matter with team 32 Brisbane .. 

And are there Any chances of getting visa !!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> My visa 489 refused and the reason for refusal they mentioned in descision report is that I have insufficient work experience according to them.
> 
> I have total 60 months experience of which 34 months before degree and 26 months after degree they are saying I become skilled worker after bachelors.. But I have completed 12th MCVC BAKERY course which is equivalent to tafe in Australia so they should accept it because on of my 12th friend got job in Dubai on the basic of MCVC BAKERY CERTIFICATE that means he becomes skilled worker after 12 th.
> ...


What does your skill assessment letter state? Is there an after met date?


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

*System Admin/ IT jobs*

Hi Friends,
-Could someone advice on what all certifications would be helpful: for working in IT.
-I understand that the VISA granted says independent skill VISA but...still.
-I'm working with HP as storage technical consultant. and prior to that I was in Dell with consumer support(laptop/desktop etc).
-I was planning to move without any certifications. I am not btech or anything... I did B.Sc in non-medical and got into technical knowledge onlyfrom my work experience.
-But I want to know if certifications are needed and what all certs help in getting a decent job.
Would appreciate a quick and detailed response.

Sanjeev
cheers


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

amitferns said:


> What does your skill assessment letter state? Is there an after met date?


That I have satisfactory completed skill assessment 

Certificate III


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

SanjeevINDIA said:


> Hi Friends,
> -Could someone advice on what all certifications would be helpful: for working in IT.
> -I understand that the VISA granted says independent skill VISA but...still.
> -I'm working with HP as storage technical consultant. and prior to that I was in Dell with consumer support(laptop/desktop etc).
> ...


Hi, Even if you are not an ICT graduate, you can get skill assessment positive from ACS through RPL application. That means along with ACS skill assessement application, you have to submit an RPL application form with 2 I.T. Projects you have worked with your company, and you should have minimum 6 yrs work experience. 

If you have Certifications approved by ACS, then you don't have to do RPL. You can get list of certifications approved by ACS in their website.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> That I have satisfactory completed skill assessment
> 
> Certificate III


Maybe its a little different in your case but does your letter state relevant work experience. In our letters there are words like your skill has been assessed relevant to anzco after Jan 2005. Do you have such words in your letter.


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks for reply... I have applied already and I have already lodged my VISA aplication... waiting for VISA grant... Case officer not alloted yet...
VISA application Applied on 22nd July-2014.

What I meant was what all certifications would help there.. like shall I do CCNA/ITIL/ etc....


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

SanjeevINDIA said:


> thanks for reply... I have applied already and I have already lodged my VISA aplication... waiting for VISA grant... Case officer not alloted yet...
> VISA application Applied on 22nd July-2014.
> 
> What I meant was what all certifications would help there.. like shall I do CCNA/ITIL/ etc....




CCNP or MCSE will help. There are many other ceritications listed under ACS website which I don't remember.


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

since you have already applied for visa, you dont' have to worry about any certifications. This is in the initial stage for ACS assessement.


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

What I was thinking is:

To make the job search easier: we can do some certifications here and then move there afterwards.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

*pcc request*

feeling very impatient since it is a almost a week now after I submitted my spouse pcc which is the only document request by the case officer(GSM Adelaide team 23). can anyone tell me what happens once the co request fro health and pcc. since my agent told that you are just one step behind for the grant.. is it true? or will the co will do the assessment of the entire doucments. please anybody let me know how long will it take for my grant.

visa lodged:8th june 2014
co:24th august
pcc request: 27th august
grant:ray2:


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

gopinath1973 said:


> feeling very impatient since it is a almost a week now after I submitted my spouse pcc which is the only document request by the case officer(GSM Adelaide team 23). can anyone tell me what happens once the co request fro health and pcc. since my agent told that you are just one step behind for the grant.. is it true? or will the co will do the assessment of the entire doucments. please anybody let me know how long will it take for my grant.
> 
> visa lodged:8th june 2014
> co:24th august
> ...


I am also in the same boat, CO requested for PCC and tax doc 10 days back which I submitted on the same day. But still waiting for the grant.

if you check the forum, there are people who got grant very next day after submitting the requested docs and there are people waited for 1 or 2 months too. So, no one knows how CO work.


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

SanjeevINDIA said:


> What I was thinking is:
> 
> To make the job search easier: we can do some certifications here and then move there afterwards.


Ok, I got it. I am a Network Engineer, so I can only advice about cisco certifications. The minimum they ask for is CCNP and if you are CCIE well and good.

with my 4 years work experience in AUS what i have noticed is, employers prefer people with local experience. Personal references also help you to get jobs here.


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

So. Does indian certifications help.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

The GSM Team has SLA of responding withing 7 WORKING days.
So if it has been only 1 week since you submitted docs, wait for a couple days more.

Having said that CO might take more than 7 working days to respond/look at your email depending upong his/her workload.

Good luck.

Did you email docs by attaching them ?? If yes, did you get auto acknowledgement email ??



gopinath1973 said:


> feeling very impatient since it is a almost a week now after I submitted my spouse pcc which is the only document request by the case officer(GSM Adelaide team 23). can anyone tell me what happens once the co request fro health and pcc. since my agent told that you are just one step behind for the grant.. is it true? or will the co will do the assessment of the entire doucments. please anybody let me know how long will it take for my grant.
> 
> visa lodged:8th june 2014
> co:24th august
> ...


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

You are right, we have seen such cases.
Which CO do you have, which team ?

Did you email the docs by attaching them to email ?

Nowadays there seems some issue with uploading docs in ImmiAccount portal.



flinders said:


> I am also in the same boat, CO requested for PCC and tax doc 10 days back which I submitted on the same day. But still waiting for the grant.
> 
> if you check the forum, there are people who got grant very next day after submitting the requested docs and there are people waited for 1 or 2 months too. So, no one knows how CO work.


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> You are right, we have seen such cases.
> Which CO do you have, which team ?
> 
> Did you email the docs by attaching them to email ?
> ...



I have CO from Adelaide team 6. My agent did it, not sure he send by e-mail or not. But I can see those documents attached to my immigration account.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

ashish1137,
Looking at the timelines of people who applied in June, you must be having a CO by now. If you have not received any communication from CO, it is worth waiting for a couple more weeks, as 3 months haven't been completed since you applied.

Of course, you can call them up but they might refuse to entertain your query by giving same reason.

Relax, good luck.



ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question for June visa lodge applicants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

ok. So what does doc status read in ImmiAccount ??

Is it Received or Required ??

Nowadays there is some issue, status doesn't change to Received and CO cannot see the docs. This is from what I read on posts here.

If your status is still Required, check with your agent and if he has not, then ask him to also email them.



flinders said:


> I have CO from Adelaide team 6. My agent did it, not sure he send by e-mail or not. But I can see those documents attached to my immigration account.


----------



## flinders (Apr 30, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> ok. So what does doc status read in ImmiAccount ??
> 
> Is it Received or Required ??
> 
> ...



The status is still 'Requested", but in the attachments provided columns I can see the documents attached and attachment date. 

I am going to call my agent tomorrow to confirm as it is over one week now.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Please do call your agent and find out if he emailed the docs.

From the info you shared below, looks like the docs just got uploaded from your end but stuck in between due to system issue. I suspect CO may not be able to see them.




flinders said:


> The status is still 'Requested", but in the attachments provided columns I can see the documents attached and attachment date.
> 
> I am going to call my agent tomorrow to confirm as it is over one week now.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> The GSM Team has SLA of responding withing 7 WORKING days.
> So if it has been only 1 week since you submitted docs, wait for a couple days more.
> 
> Having said that CO might take more than 7 working days to respond/look at your email depending upong his/her workload.
> ...


no , my agent did it and he just sent mail stating that our documents are uploaded and will contact us as soon as there is a intimation from the case officer. I have another query my agent told that the pcc and medical request is the last step towards the grant and requested only when everything else is fine. please let me know


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been following this topic since it was just 14 pages old. 135 now, I'm still here. Lurking. I can see some people who applied in the last week of June have got grants. Give me my grant already, Mr.CO!
Ugh!

On a separate note, question to June applicants. When are you planning on moving to Australia? Have you guys done research about how to go about getting yourselves jobs there? Is there anybody about to leave a totally comfy job in their home country and preparing to start from scratch in Australia? 

Thankies!
Biff


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

biff said:


> I have been following this topic since it was just 14 pages old. 135 now, I'm still here. Lurking. I can see some people who applied in the last week of June have got grants. Give me my grant already, Mr.CO!
> Ugh!
> 
> On a separate note, question to June applicants. When are you planning on moving to Australia? Have you guys done research about how to go about getting yourselves jobs there? Is there anybody about to leave a totally comfy job in their home country and preparing to start from scratch in Australia?
> ...


Buddy, I guess the COs are testing us to see if we can actually imbibe the virtue "patience". I too have had no update of my case thus far. Completed 12 weeks today


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone has any ballpark idea, of how much time does it take, for the organize health link to disappear once the medicals are done, assuming that the clinic uploads the records in a couple of days ?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

biff said:


> I have been following this topic since it was just 14 pages old. 135 now, I'm still here. Lurking. I can see some people who applied in the last week of June have got grants. Give me my grant already, Mr.CO!
> Ugh!
> 
> On a separate note, question to June applicants. When are you planning on moving to Australia? Have you guys done research about how to go about getting yourselves jobs there? Is there anybody about to leave a totally comfy job in their home country and preparing to start from scratch in Australia?
> ...


Looking to move to Australia next year around June. Will definitely have to leave a comfortable job here. But looking forward to start again.


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

I just called DIBP to inquire if there is any update in my application status. I was told by the nicest lady over the phone that my application has recently been assigned a CO and its currently being looked at.

Awesome news!:roll::smokin:eace:


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi every one,

Thank you all for your valuable support.

I have received my Grant Today.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congrats Sunil.


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congrats mate....


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congrats Sunil! All the best to you.
Was it ADL team that sent your grant?

Cheers


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congrats Sunil


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

so weird, some people applied late June already received theirs grants but I applied on 20th of June and still "In Progress" status. SO FRUSTRATING .


----------



## ayesha85 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone please share the number of DIBP office. I had lodged the visa on 15th june but still no CO is assigned. What all are the cheapest ways to call them as i had heard they kept the call on hold for 1 hr..

Regards
ayesha


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

chuminh said:


> so weird, some people applied late June already received theirs grants but I applied on 20th of June and still "In Progress" status. SO FRUSTRATING .


I applied on 13th. Don't know whats happening.


----------



## ayesha85 (Jun 2, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congrats!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congrats Sunil  Have fun


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

I logged to IMMI and notice the below changes for myself and my son...

Suspecting it to be a erratic system behavior but if you see something, please share your inputs....


It used to be this... 
++++++++++++++
Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

It changed to this for myself and my 3 year old son.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Num of DIBP +61-131881
I called up today , after waiting for 70 minutes got connected to operator she took my details & confirmed CO was allocated on 19Aug. My Visa dt is 18June14 & uploaded all documents. Don't know why CO is taking time to contact or give Grant &#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;


----------



## ayesha85 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Num of DIBP +61-131881
> I called up today , after waiting for 70 minutes got connected to operator she took my details & confirmed CO was allocated on 19Aug. My Visa dt is 18June14 & uploaded all documents. Don't know why CO is taking time to contact or give Grant ��������


Can you please share which services you used to call them and how much they charge.. I am also planning to give a call.

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Num of DIBP +61-131881
> I called up today , after waiting for 70 minutes got connected to operator she took my details & confirmed CO was allocated on 19Aug. My Visa dt is 18June14 & uploaded all documents. Don't know why CO is taking time to contact or give Grant ��������


wow.. Ankur..atleast your file is with a CO... Wish you luck buddy...


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

ayesha85 said:


> Can you please share which services you used to call them and how much they charge.. I am also planning to give a call.
> 
> Thanks


I called using Vodafone prepaid with ISD topup. 
Call rate ₹7 per min


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ankur bhai,

Did you upload all docs - form 80/1221 and how many members in your application?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a CO now .. initials AK , asked for my husbands English proofs .. and academic transcripts ..in support of it.. i hope i just need the marksheets and degree cert.. correct me if wrong???

happy that i have a COOO...


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> I have a CO now .. initials AK , asked for my husbands English proofs .. and academic transcripts ..in support of it.. i hope i just need the marksheets and degree cert.. correct me if wrong???
> 
> happy that i have a COOO...


If you are not claiming any points for your spouse, a degree cert(stating that the education was in english) and marksheets should be enough.

Rarely I have heard few COs ask for IELTS, when they are not convinced enough of the english medium education part after the perusal of the degree certificates.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

yes , i gave english proof cert from college initally .. he asked for support docs for it..


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone... 

As you can see from my timelines, i also lodged visa in june. I got CO allocated last week who sent me an email for medical, pcc, etc. 

Today i get another email from a different team and they want me to fill form 80, 1221 and CV and email it to them. Anyone else came across this situation?

Thanks,


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone... 

As you can see from my timelines, i also lodged visa in june. I got CO allocated last week who sent me an email for medical, pcc, etc. 

Today i get another email from a different team and they want me to fill form 80, 1221 and CV and email it to them. Anyone else came across this situation?

Thanks,


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> I have a CO now .. initials AK , asked for my husbands English proofs .. and academic transcripts ..in support of it.. i hope i just need the marksheets and degree cert.. correct me if wrong???
> 
> happy that i have a COOO...


Congrats Eva. Finally some news for you. Which team is your CO from?

Cheers


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> yes , i gave english proof cert from college initally .. he asked for support docs for it..


Great Eva. Send it asap and lets hope you get your grant soon. I dont know what my CO is doing.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Num of DIBP +61-131881
> I called up today , after waiting for 70 minutes got connected to operator she took my details & confirmed CO was allocated on 19Aug. My Visa dt is 18June14 & uploaded all documents. Don't know why CO is taking time to contact or give Grant ��������


Hi Ankur,

I am on the same boat. Applied on 19th June. Hope we get grant soon.


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> I have a CO now .. initials AK , asked for my husbands English proofs .. and academic transcripts ..in support of it.. i hope i just need the marksheets and degree cert.. correct me if wrong???
> 
> happy that i have a COOO...




Congrats EVA, good that u have a CO. Along with degree/certificate, You need to give functional english proof for your husband. This could be letter from college/university stating medium of instruction is english or his IELTS TRF. There is a separate thread on this in Expat forum, you can search and find details.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> yes , i gave english proof cert from college initally .. he asked for support docs for it..


Hi Eva - Do send the same certificate again. The CO's sometimes ask for documents that have already been uploaded as well.

All the best

Cheers


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you.. it was a long wait  I hope they wont take lot of time 

tks,
Eva


venus9 said:


> Congrats Eva. Finally some news for you. Which team is your CO from?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes I did send them in email and added to online application also..

tks,
Eva


venus9 said:


> Hi Eva - Do send the same certificate again. The CO's sometimes ask for documents that have already been uploaded as well.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Cheers


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks Amit..your also i think will come this week ..atleast some doc request... it is brisbane team 33.

tks,
Eva


amitferns said:


> Great Eva. Send it asap and lets hope you get your grant soon. I dont know what my CO is doing.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> I have a CO now .. initials AK , asked for my husbands English proofs .. and academic transcripts ..in support of it.. i hope i just need the marksheets and degree cert.. correct me if wrong???
> 
> happy that i have a COOO...


Congrats. Finally.

We receive e-mail in our personal mail address or in correspondence section of ImmiAccount? or both?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

yep I did gave them the cert.. but still they asked for it.. i just mailed them the docs.. 

tks,
Eva


pan_bishnoi said:


> Congrats EVA, good that u have a CO. Along with degree/certificate, You need to give functional english proof for your husband. This could be letter from college/university stating medium of instruction is english or his IELTS TRF. There is a separate thread on this in Expat forum, you can search and find details.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Did you get system auto acknowledgement email as a response to your email ??
The uploaded docs are not changing status to 'Received'.

Your CO is from which team ??



eva-aus1 said:


> Yes I did send them in email and added to online application also..
> 
> tks,
> Eva


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

*It is a grant!!*

All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!

Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.

I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> I guess the docs showing up as required is a known issue now..
> 
> After the so called enhancement of immi account I am not receiving any alerts..I used to get alerts every time I used to login to immi account but this is not happening since the enhancement of
> Immi account..is anyone facing similar issue??
> ...


Hi, I am still getting the auto alerts, on each login.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


Congrats Nabeel! Right on dot of DIBP's 3 month timeline.

All the best to you and your family.

Cheers


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Ankur bhai,
> 
> Did you upload all docs - form 80/1221 and how many members in your application?


Hi Gary.
Me , spouse & 2 kids. Yes I uploaded all docs . 1221 for spouse but not form80 for myself.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question for June visa lodge applicants.
> 
> ...


"Speculate" clearly, delicious irony,


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


Congrats Nabeel. Rejoice.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

biff said:


> I have been following this topic since it was just 14 pages old. 135 now, I'm still here. Lurking. I can see some people who applied in the last week of June have got grants. Give me my grant already, Mr.CO!
> Ugh!
> 
> On a separate note, question to June applicants. When are you planning on moving to Australia? Have you guys done research about how to go about getting yourselves jobs there? Is there anybody about to leave a totally comfy job in their home country and preparing to start from scratch in Australia?
> ...


I guess more than 90% of people applying for 190 or 189 are well settled people who'd be leaving cushy jobs and start from scratch, but THAT'S WORTH IT BRO. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congratulations Bro, well deserved,


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


Congrats!!!

First non native English speaker I have ever seen hitting band score of 9. Impressive!!


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Amit, seems like we will be hearing the good news soon from you too


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi australiadream,

Just wanted 8 in all bands. Glad could score some 9's too


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


Many Congratulations Nabeel bhai, May God bless you with a nice job asap and plush lifestyle at OZ,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Many Congratulations Nabeel bhai, May God bless you with a nice job asap and plush lifestyle at OZ,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks for the wishes. Really, it does a mean a lot. Hope your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## piscean_dilpreet (Sep 8, 2014)

Lodged on 8th May 2014 under 189.
Uploaded all remaining documents last document on 26th June 2014.

Still no contact from CO and no grant till now.

Awaiting result
Please suggest by when can i expect the GRANT.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi friends , 
I have submitted my pcc and medical last week Wednesday and I haven't got any updates so far . Should I email to co ? 
189. - 9 Jun 
Co - 20 Aug from Adl .(requ pcc and medical )
Pcc&medical - 3Sep 

Pls suggest


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi friends ,
> I have submitted my pcc and medical last week Wednesday and I haven't got any updates so far . Should I email to co ?
> 189. - 9 Jun
> Co - 20 Aug from Adl .(requ pcc and medical )
> ...


I would say since it's only 5 days since you provided the requested docs, you should give CO time till this week ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> Lodged on 8th May 2014 under 189.
> Uploaded all remaining documents last document on 26th June 2014.
> 
> Still no contact from CO and no grant till now.
> ...


Cases like yours scare me. Have you called your CO to find out what is causing the delay?


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

That's Scary!!! have you contacted the dept yet????


----------



## mansha (Dec 24, 2013)

Good to see last week June applicants getting direct grants. 

I applied 189 on 28th June (ICT Business Analyst, Skill Select Points - 75, IELTS - L:9, R:8, W:8, S:8). I was waiting patiently till today thinking it will take at least till September end for any good news for me. However, today's posts have created a sense of urgency and excitement. 

Best of luck to all folks for a speedy grant.

Mansha


----------



## mansha (Dec 24, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi friends ,
> I have submitted my pcc and medical last week Wednesday and I haven't got any updates so far . Should I email to co ?
> 189. - 9 Jun
> Co - 20 Aug from Adl .(requ pcc and medical )
> ...


I would suggest wait for atleast a week before following up. Wish you a quick grant.


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

Hi All

I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
as support. Many thanks to all the free advise and guidance.

I had uploaded form 80 and form 1221 for myself. All other docs were also frontloaded.
I do not have a birth certificate and had submitted my passport and SSC for evidence.
I am an offshore applicant and I got my grant email from Adelaide gsm team 2. 
Hope that's sufficient information for folks out there. Please do let me
know if you need any further information. Am glad it happened and was quick.

Rgds
Shuba


----------



## mansha (Dec 24, 2013)

Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


Congratulations Nabeel


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Sidsab said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
> Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
> ...


Congrats!!eace:


----------



## mansha (Dec 24, 2013)

Sidsab said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
> Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
> ...


Congrats Sidsab. Its raining Grants today!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Sidsab said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
> Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
> ...


Congrats Shuba


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Amit


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

mansha said:


> Congrats Sidsab. Its raining Grants today!


Yes, I agree. Hope you get your soon as well. All the best and thanks for the wishes.

Shuba


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats!!eace:


Thanks Nishbar and wish you a speedy grant as well.


----------



## piscean_dilpreet (Sep 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Cases like yours scare me. Have you called your CO to find out what is causing the delay?


No I have not contacted the dept yet.

The file on immi accnt says inprogress and it says all docs in received status!! wait for dept to contact you.

I am in india how can i contact the dept.


----------



## mansha (Dec 24, 2013)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> No I have not contacted the dept yet.
> 
> The file on immi accnt says inprogress and it says all docs in received status!! wait for dept to contact you.
> 
> I am in india how can i contact the dept.


Call on - +61 131 881 - waiting time is about an hour


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> No I have not contacted the dept yet.
> 
> The file on immi accnt says inprogress and it says all docs in received status!! wait for dept to contact you.
> 
> I am in india how can i contact the dept.


Try +61731367000. This is the Brisbane number. Remember that they are 4.5 hours ahead of us. You can call them from their 8am. Till 4:30 pm.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Sidsab said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
> Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
> ...


Congrats. what an impressive timline Shuba !! I think I might need to submit 1221 as well.

Adelide team was said to be slow and a group of lazy folks there while compared against Brisbane but it does not seem to be true any more. Brisbane team instead is way slower as per current progress. Sadly, my application is said to have fallen on the hands of Brisbane team.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> No I have not contacted the dept yet.
> 
> The file on immi accnt says inprogress and it says all docs in received status!! wait for dept to contact you.
> 
> I am in india how can i contact the dept.


You should contact your CO directly. You would know from your earlier communication the CO is from which team and should call them directly.

All the best

Cheers


----------



## piscean_dilpreet (Sep 8, 2014)

venus9 said:


> You should contact your CO directly. You would know from your earlier communication the CO is from which team and should call them directly.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Cheers



Since its online application from offshore, my agent told me it will go to Brisbane team.

He has asked me wait until end of this month since the last document was subimitted end of june and its still not crossed 3 months processing time.

So i guess i will wait until end of this month.


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> I have a CO now .. initials AK , asked for my husbands English proofs .. and academic transcripts ..in support of it.. i hope i just need the marksheets and degree cert.. correct me if wrong???
> 
> happy that i have a COOO...


Good news eva, Does it reflect that CO contacted you in the correspondence page of the DIBP?


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Congrats. what an impressive timline Shuba !! I think I might need to submit 1221 as well.
> 
> Adelide team was said to be slow and a group of lazy folks there while compared against Brisbane but it does not seem to be true any more. Brisbane team instead is way slower as per current progress. Sadly, my application is said to have fallen on the hands of Brisbane team.


Thanks, quite surprised as didn't expect until last week of September. I had initially submitted only form80 and as an afterthought submitted the form1221 as well. 

Yes, I do see that few folks who have been allocated with Bris team are 
waiting for a long time however I do believe things will move quickly
as the 3 month SLA nears. All the best to you for a speedy grant.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Congrats Sunil! All the best to you.
> Was it ADL team that sent your grant?
> 
> Cheers



Sorry I don't know about it.

I have seen the Grant in my immi account, even when i click the grant letter i am unable to see, because i hired an agent for the Visa Process.

As today is a holiday in INDIA. I will speak to my agent tomorrow, and will furnish the complete details ....


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> Lodged on 8th May 2014 under 189.
> Uploaded all remaining documents last document on 26th June 2014.
> 
> Still no contact from CO and no grant till now.
> ...


Given the recent trend, It is high probability that you'd get a direct grant,

Be ready


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Sidsab said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
> Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
> ...


Congrats Shuba, Happy for every grant for people before me, 

All tye best for future at the Down Under


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> Since its online application from offshore, my agent told me it will go to Brisbane team.
> 
> He has asked me wait until end of this month since the last document was subimitted end of june and its still not crossed 3 months processing time.
> 
> So i guess i will wait until end of this month.


3 months is from the date of visa application and not from the time you upload documents. Pls call n check your status with dibp.


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congrats Shuba, Happy for every grant for people before me,
> 
> All tye best for future at the Down Under


Thanks  wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

yes , it did. and the requested doc status also changed to 'Requested'

tks,
Eva


madhukar.goud said:


> Good news eva, Does it reflect that CO contacted you in the correspondence page of the DIBP?


----------



## piscean_dilpreet (Sep 8, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Given the recent trend, It is high probability that you'd get a direct grant,
> 
> Be ready


Please suggest how much more time?
Its been more than 3 months I lodged and still no update,however 2 months since last document was awaiting.

Is the 3 months processing time from lodgement date or date u submitted all the docs ?? Please confirm


----------



## S_V_K (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I submitted all my documents for 190 visa on 3rd April after which there was a query from the CO and the team asked us to submit the Translation of PCC from Saudi arabia on 19th June which we did immediately. After this have got no news...have been waiting for long.
My agent had asked them the status of our case on which they reverted that they are reviewing the case. But still nothing...Any guesses guys why is it taking so long or is this the normal procedure. kindly share your views.. started getting really anxious..

Doc submitetd :3rd April; Query: 18th June; Additional documents submitted: June 19th June; Visa grant..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> Please suggest how much more time?
> Its been more than 3 months I lodged and still no update,however 2 months since last document was awaiting.
> 
> Is the 3 months processing time from lodgement date or date u submitted all the docs ?? Please confirm


From lodged date.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

sunilreddy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable support.
> 
> I have received my Grant Today.


Congrats...Celebrations......good luck...


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


congrats nabeel!!!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

eace: Many congratulations to all who got their grants !!!! eace:


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


Congrats....Time to enjoyyyy....


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> yes , it did. and the requested doc status also changed to 'Requested'
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Hope Eva, Venus, Amit get their grants this week .....


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Sidsab said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
> Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
> ...


Congrats....Good luck for your future,,,,


----------



## jitubisht (May 22, 2014)

Wasn't aware of this thread, however the detailed timeline is in my signature.

I lodged for Visa on 30th June and got the grant today


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Sarav said:


> Hope Eva, Venus, Amit get their grants this week .....


Thanks Sarav for your wishes. I complete 3 months this week. Hope I hear something this week


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

android2014 said:


> Guys..
> I have been asked for documents for overseas experience. However, I have not claimed any points for overseas experience when submitting my EOI. I have sent a clarification email to the CO. Has anyone come across similar situation? If yes, what action did you take?
> 
> Also, what is usually the response time after all documents requested on the additional evidence email are provided to the CO?
> ...


What was your EOI submission date ?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> please help me clear my doubt.
> 
> ...


I think it is a good approach to be on safe side.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

chuminh said:


> wow, congratz, I applied on 20 june, with the same code. I hope I receive a good news in the next few day. cheers
> 
> the ball of June is rolling fast now


I think they are going back now on inviting 60 points people, as they are inviting the older case from 2013, so probably they have put a hold on Jan - Mar 2014 EOI cases.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

You can do that however there is one caveat.

While lodging visa, if the agent has used his/her email id then your email may not be redirected to the right CO.

If you are aware, now a days, you need to email to gsm.allocated email id which is common, and based on your CO email will be redirected. So if your email is not present in their system as you have an agent, not sure how it is going to reach the correct destination.

Good luck.



wish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> please help me clear my doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all...
I have a query...when I lodged my visa application, my agent only filled
The work experience accessed by ACS after Aug-2010 in the visa application and uploaded the
Proofs also for this employment only..I had worked for 2 years before aug 2010 but agent said there is
No need to upload the proofs for employment before aug-2010 also and which I know
ACS deducts.its fine with that.
.ACS wrote in their 
Letter that "The following employment after aug-2010 is considered to equate........"
Dates 07/2008 to 06/2009
Position- xyz
Employer-abc

Dates 07/2009 to 09/2013
Position-zxy
Employer-cba

So is it fine or do I need to make correction in my visa application....
Please suggest...Extremely worried....I alre already submitted my application on 
JUNE 28 as my signature reflects...


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi all...
> I have a query...when I lodged my visa application, my agent only filled
> The work experience accessed by ACS after Aug-2010 in the visa application and uploaded the
> Proofs also for this employment only..I had worked for 2 years before aug 2010 but agent said there is
> ...


Hi Gurjeet,

As per my understanding DIBP says submit every document that you submitted for your ACS assessment. So that means each and every record. 

Even though I had mentioned only ACS assessed qualification and experience in EOI, in order to avoid over claiming of points, I have submitted every thing I have with me in my Visa application. 

That is just my opinion rest senior members may have better understanding on that. 

All the best.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hi Gurjeet,
> 
> As per my understanding DIBP says submit every document that you submitted for your ACS assessment. So that means each and every record.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy for a quick response... don't know why agent didn't sent those documents. I have them with me from my past employer....
Please seniors ur valuable responses are most welcome...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Thanks buddy for a quick response... don't know why agent didn't sent those documents. I have them with me from my past employer....
> Please seniors ur valuable responses are most welcome...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


Your ACS letter will reflect all the experience that you showed to ACS but you can claim point from the date ACS mentioned in the letter.I submitted all my experience starting form 2007 however ACS letter state i can claim after Septem 2010 onwards.

Usually DIBP will look for your document for which you claiming points.That will be fine.

Anyway CO will contact you if they feel look deep into your profile,


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

dee567748 said:


> Your ACS letter will reflect all the experience that you showed to ACS but you can claim point from the date ACS mentioned in the letter.I submitted all my experience starting form 2007 however ACS letter state i can claim after Septem 2010 onwards.
> 
> Usually DIBP will look for your document for which you claiming points.That will be fine.
> 
> Anyway CO will contact you if they feel look deep into your profile,


Thanks for your reply....feeling something better after reading... hope this waiting period end soonnn....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Thanks for your reply....feeling something better after reading... hope this waiting period end soonnn....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum




I am also into your same profile as yours.Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dear All ,

I have lodge my Visa application on 22 nd july 2014 and uploded all document that refrenced my claimed points.But i am not able to upload PCC as it shows "attached size exceeded".

Does any senior suggest me what i could do in this scenario.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

dee567748 said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I have lodge my Visa application on 22 nd july 2014 and uploded all document that refrenced my claimed points.But i am not able to upload PCC as it shows "attached size exceeded".
> 
> Does any senior suggest me what i could do in this scenario.


File size has to be less than 5 MB.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

dee567748 said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I have lodge my Visa application on 22 nd july 2014 and uploded all document that refrenced my claimed points.But i am not able to upload PCC as it shows "attached size exceeded".
> 
> Does any senior suggest me what i could do in this scenario.


Use compress PDF or any online PDF size reducer tool.


----------



## harshdhawan3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I was filling form 80, there is a ques on details about local contact in Australia, I do not have any local contact there, tough it is not mandatory but want to know whether there will be any advantage to ppl in visa grant who have local contact there.
Thanks


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

jitubisht said:


> Wasn't aware of this thread, however the detailed timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I lodged for Visa on 30th June and got the grant today


Congratulations Jitubisht


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

dee567748 said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I have lodge my Visa application on 22 nd july 2014 and uploded all document that refrenced my claimed points.But i am not able to upload PCC as it shows "attached size exceeded".
> 
> Does any senior suggest me what i could do in this scenario.


change the file format to JPEG or png, just "save as".

size should not exceed 5 mb per file

Ritz


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

dee567748 said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I have lodge my Visa application on 22 nd july 2014 and uploded all document that refrenced my claimed points.But i am not able to upload PCC as it shows "attached size exceeded".
> 
> Does any senior suggest me what i could do in this scenario.


PCC is a simple A4 size page. AFTER scan size cannot be more than 5 MB. And yes saving as JPEG will definitely reduce the size

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> PCC is a simple A4 size page. AFTER scan size cannot be more than 5 MB. And yes saving as JPEG will definitely reduce the size
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


I think you not get my point exactly. I have uploaded around 60 document to my account ,
Now when I am attaching doc it display " unable to upload doc , attachment limit exceed". 

I don't know what to do now...


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

dee567748 said:


> I think you not get my point exactly. I have uploaded around 60 document to my account ,
> Now when I am attaching doc it display " unable to upload doc , attachment limit exceed".
> 
> I don't know what to do now...


60 is the limit, you can't attach more than that. Email it to your CO.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> 60 is the limit, you can't attach more than that. Email it to your CO.


I also think that its the only option.... whenever CO asks, you can mail the PCC to him....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Hi guys,
Congrats for who got grants today,
I have a query ,I have lodge my 189 visa on 21st June and uploaded mine and spouse documents on 26th June except pcc and Medicals ,on 1st July v have given our Medicals ,on July 26th on my spouse section v found status required for charector,so after few days v both uploaded our pcc from aus and India ,so status changed from required to received only for my spouse,but status for me hasn't changed,so today I logged into my immiaccount I could see status on my section as received on 4/9/2014,what this means,did co has been allocated or what,can anyone comment on this..


----------



## harshdhawan3 (Nov 10, 2012)

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was filling form 80, there is a ques on details about local contact in Australia, I do not have any local contact there, tough it is not mandatory but want to know whether there will be any advantage to ppl in visa grant who have local contact there.
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## Sidsab (May 14, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats....Good luck for your future,,,,


Thanks and wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

harshdhawan3 said:


> Anyone?


It doesn't ensure a grant or speed it up. As far as I have read on this forum, people have not given any contacts. But its completely upto you


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

jitubisht said:


> Wasn't aware of this thread, however the detailed timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I lodged for Visa on 30th June and got the grant today


Hi,

Congratulations on your grant!! 
Do you know which team processed application? I'm on the same lodge date as yours. Any information will be helpful.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Im little bit confused. I got CO asking for medical n PCC. I did my Medical yesterday. The clinic told me today that they already uploaded the document. But in my immi account (which i imported), it shows 'requested'. It was like this since the CO sent the e-mail. Is it normal ?? Or it should be changed from 'requested' to 'received' ? Please help me.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

forum_user said:


> Im little bit confused. I got CO asking for medical n PCC. I did my Medical yesterday. The clinic told me today that they already uploaded the document. But in my immi account (which i imported), it shows 'requested'. It was like this since the CO sent the e-mail. Is it normal ?? Or it should be changed from 'requested' to 'received' ? Please help me.


It will be changed to received in a few days... nothing to worry....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone know after how many days of the medical records being uploaded by the clinic , does the organize medical link disappear ? Or is it that the CO needs to clear the medicals before it can disappear ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

anandc said:


> Does anyone know after how many days of the medical records being uploaded by the clinic , does the organize medical link disappear ? Or is it that the CO needs to clear the medicals before it can disappear ?



Usually clinic takes 2-3 working days and It takes a week for medical links to disappear.

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

jitubisht said:


> Wasn't aware of this thread, however the detailed timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I lodged for Visa on 30th June and got the grant today



Congrats jitu !!


Cheers


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

Mubarakaan SIDSAB




Sidsab said:


> Thanks and wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## SanjeevINDIA (Sep 3, 2014)

IF anyone is going to Canberra... Please get in touch.... PM me..


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Don't get confused.

First of all let me tell you that the status of meds won't change to Received after clinic uploads the results.

Now to check whether the meds have been uploaded by clinic:
1. The 'Organize your health information' link would disappear once they get uploaded.
2. You can check eMedical client, put your HAP Id and personal details there to actually see what all reports have been uploaded, this can be verified per applicant.

eMedical: eMedical Client
(Should click on Print to see the PDF contents).

If you are able to verify, then you may respond to CO saying the meds have been completed for each applicant.

Good luck.



forum_user said:


> Im little bit confused. I got CO asking for medical n PCC. I did my Medical yesterday. The clinic told me today that they already uploaded the document. But in my immi account (which i imported), it shows 'requested'. It was like this since the CO sent the e-mail. Is it normal ?? Or it should be changed from 'requested' to 'received' ? Please help me.


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

Called DIBP today and after an hour of waiting, someone picked up and told me that I had been allocated a CO just last Friday. I lodged my application on the last week of June so hopefully, there'll be good news this week or early next week. 

...or probably TODAY!


----------



## vaithamanthy (Aug 21, 2014)

I have been a silent hawk observing the pattern of grants. I am very much happy to say I got a direct grant today 4.20 am. I applied on 26th june, uploaded everything including form 80 before august for me, spouse & child.
I wish you all the best to get grants quickly for those who have applied before me.
Grant is from adelaide team 8.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

vaithamanthy said:


> I have been a silent hawk observing the pattern of grants. I am very much happy to say I got a direct grant today 4.20 am. I applied on 26th june, uploaded everything including form 80 before august for me, spouse & child.
> I wish you all the best to get grants quickly for those who have applied before me.
> Grant is from adelaide team 8.


Congrats


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

vaithamanthy said:


> I have been a silent hawk observing the pattern of grants. I am very much happy to say I got a direct grant today 4.20 am. I applied on 26th june, uploaded everything including form 80 before august for me, spouse & child.
> I wish you all the best to get grants quickly for those who have applied before me.
> Grant is from adelaide team 8.


Congrats and all the very best to you.....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

vaithamanthy said:


> I have been a silent hawk observing the pattern of grants. I am very much happy to say I got a direct grant today 4.20 am. I applied on 26th june, uploaded everything including form 80 before august for me, spouse & child.
> I wish you all the best to get grants quickly for those who have applied before me.
> Grant is from adelaide team 8.


Congrats!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats


hey mate..does ur immiaccount still shows the uploaded documents status as "required"??


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

All mine and spouse documents are showing has received,is it gud sign???


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> hey mate..does ur immiaccount still shows the uploaded documents status as "required"??


Yes. How about yours?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

thota123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> All mine and spouse documents are showing has received,is it gud sign???


Doesn't mean anything. It just indicates dibp has received the documents.


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

It's really fustrating ,I uploaded all my docs on 16th July,it took literally 2 months to update the status,very bad isn't it???


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Yes. How about yours?


yeah..still shows required.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

thota123 said:


> It's really fustrating ,I uploaded all my docs on 16th July,it took literally 2 months to update the status,very bad isn't it???


Buddy we are nearing 3 months. We have no clue what is happening to our applications while people from last week of June have started getting grants.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Buddy we are nearing 3 months. We have no clue what is happening to our applications while people from last week of June have started getting grants.



I will wait till next friday and call them up..


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> I will wait till next friday and call them up..


Yeah, I am thinking the same, though I last did couple weeks back. I just cannot hold myself for time being.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus, the lady Ruby refused to tell me the progress of my application after waiting for 1 hour as she said I use the MARA.
So frustrating to wait for this grant.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Buddy we are nearing 3 months. We have no clue what is happening to our applications while people from last week of June have started getting grants.


I wonder what is going on. I am in the same boat as you my friend. There was someone yesterday who applied on 8th June, and got his grant yesterday i.e. 8 Sep(exact 3 months). So i am hanging by that thread of hope. Will see what to do if nothing happens by 15 Sep.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

chuminh said:


> Jesus, the lady Ruby refused to tell me the progress of my application after waiting for 1 hour as she said I use the MARA.
> So frustrating to wait for this grant.[/QUOT
> 
> hey mate, same lodgement date..so i guess there is no point of me calling DIBP as i am also using the service of a MARA agent..


----------



## mansha (Dec 24, 2013)

Called DIBP just now, a very polite lady picked up and suggested that CO is not allocated to my application yet. As per her it was surprising as COs have been allocated to almost all applications till June end. Though, she also stated that there is no need to worry, if CO is not allocated it will be done for all June applicants by next week.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> I wonder what is going on. I am in the same boat as you my friend. There was someone yesterday who applied on 8th June, and got his grant yesterday i.e. 8 Sep(exact 3 months). So i am hanging by that thread of hope. Will see what to do if nothing happens by 15 Sep.:fingerscrossed:


There is nothing much we can do but wait. We may call dibp only to be told that CO has been allocated. Mine is with Brisbane team. All the grants that we have seen recently are from adelaide teams. Looks like Brisbane is slow.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

mansha said:


> Called DIBP just now, a very polite lady picked up and suggested that CO is not allocated to my application yet. As per her it was surprising as COs have been allocated to almost all applications till June end. Though, she also stated that there is no need to worry, if CO is not allocated it will be done for all June applicants by next week.


Junites dont worry...we all will get our grants!!! its only a matter of time.so HANG in there mates.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Junites dont worry...we all will get our grants!!! its only a matter of time.so HANG in there mates.


Amen to that buddy. Let's hope we all get our grants.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

2 more days for 3 months for me also.. hope my CO will not delay it much .. from last 2-3 weeks same hope going on ;-)

I may call on 12th ..if no further news.

all the best buddys.. keep faith!!

tks,
Eva


----------



## vaithamanthy (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks to all, my advice upload everything including pcc, medicals, form 80 before co asks, and pray u ll be getting direct grant soon


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.

Yes....yes...yes....

Hope all the Junites get their grants soon.

Venus, eva, Jimmy, australiadream.....you will get it very soon.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Got it from Brisbane Team 33. CO initials AK.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow... so happy for you amit....  start praying for us now 

Congratsss.. enjoy your day.. !!!

tks,
Eva



amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate! So DIBP are meeting their 3 month SLA..


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

oh really.. my file is with her.. praying she takes mine now 

thks,
Eva


amitferns said:


> Got it from Brisbane Team 33. CO initials AK.


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy..... So u r through... So happy for you dear.... God Bless,,,,,


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...


Congrat Mate


----------



## piscean_dilpreet (Sep 8, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Got it from Brisbane Team 33. CO initials AK.


congrats for ur grant!


The number that u gave me for calling DIBP is in australia and wait time in 1 hr thats seeems a lot 

my case in immi acount shows all docs in received status and most of docs received in Mid June and last doc on 26th june.

How do i know the CO is assigned to my case or not??


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...



Oh my god! It almost feels as if I've got my grant! Congrats mate!
Was a long and grueling wait, ending positively.

All the best to you and your family.
Your grant has increased our hopes.
lets hang on for a little more time Junites.:fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Wow... so happy for you amit....  start praying for us now
> 
> Congratsss.. enjoy your day.. !!!
> 
> ...


Sure will pray Eva. I am sure she will pick up your file soon.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> *It seems to be a day for 263111 ... !
> 
> I have also got my grant today at 9 AM ... !
> 
> ...



Congrats Mate!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats Mate! So DIBP are meeting their 3 month SLA..


Thank you Nishbar. They sure seem to be keeping their Sla.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

soodrahul said:


> Congrats buddy!!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats Mate!


Thank you Nishbar.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats Buddy..... So u r through... So happy for you dear.... God Bless,,,,,


Thank you dear. Hope you get your grant soon. Hang in there


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> *It seems to be a day for 263111 ... !
> 
> I have also got my grant today at 9 AM ... !
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy..... Today is a Lucky Day I guess...God Bless us all...


----------



## lakki_e (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Every one,
Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.

To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
I have seen many people mentioning it is not worth reaching out to DIAC team as they do not consider that call to process your application faster.
But in some cases like me the call I made to Brisbane team on Thursday/Friday helped me to grant in two days.
Yes my application is allocated to 32,Brisbane team.I got this information when I called them on 23rd August,2014.
When I called them on 4/5 th of September to check if CO was allocated they mentioned CO is not allocated.
Surprisingly I got my direct grant today before many who applied much earlier and allocated to the same Brisbane team.
I have updated the excel and thanks for such a wonderful support which keep people motivated

My time lines
Application lodged Date:23-June-2014
Team Allocation Date:23 August,2014
Team assigned:32,Brisbane
CO:MO
Direct Grant:9 September,2014


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> ...


Wow. Everyone seems to having finished the race. I seem like the only guy left behind. But I am sure my day will come soon.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Congrat Mate


Congrats to you too Ankur


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> congrats for ur grant!
> 
> The number that u gave me for calling DIBP is in australia and wait time in 1 hr thats seeems a lot
> 
> ...


Thanks. I got through the line immediately. Didnt have to wait for an hour. You will know about CO only if you call or CO contacts you for additional docs.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Oh my god! It almost feels as if I've got my grant! Congrats mate!
> Was a long and grueling wait, ending positively.
> 
> All the best to you and your family.
> ...


Thank you Venus. I feel so connected with people on this forum. Feels like family. Lets keep in touch and maybe someday party together in Oz.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> ...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Wow. Everyone seems to having finished the race. I seem like the only guy left behind. But I am sure my day will come soon.


It will come. Will pray for you specially.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Thank you Venus. I feel so connected with people on this forum. Feels like family. Lets keep in touch and maybe someday party together in Oz.


I bet we are mate! We should catch up in oz.

Cheers


----------



## StudSon82 (Aug 15, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Got it from Brisbane Team 33. CO initials AK.


Congrats !! And Enjoy !!


----------



## StudSon82 (Aug 15, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Wow. Everyone seems to having finished the race. I seem like the only guy left behind. But I am sure my day will come soon.


Dont worry brother, even I am there with you.

Visa lodged - 23rd June 2014
All docs frontloaded


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> ...


Congrats... God Bless... wish you a pleasant life ahead in Australia...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats amit,all the best for ur future in australia,at what time u got email???
Anyways enjoy mate....I applied on 21st June so keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

StudSon82 said:


> Congrats !! And Enjoy !!


Thank you


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

thota123 said:


> Congrats amit,all the best for ur future in australia,at what time u got email???
> Anyways enjoy mate....I applied on 21st June so keeping my fingers crossed!!!


Thanks mate. I got the mail around 11:25 IST.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
Regards
Ker2aus.

261313 |189|ACS 12 Mar 2014 Result: +ve| IELTS:24 APR 2014, L:9, R:7.5, W:7, S:7 Overall: 7.5 | EOI (65 Points): 10 May 2014 | Invited 12 May 2014 :| Visa lodged- 13th June | PCC - 2nd July| Medicals : 06th July| Direct Grand :9th September


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats ker2aus


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats Congrats.. really happy that you also got it .. hope your prayers .. like many friends here ..will force my CO to take mine also soon  

Sit back and enjoy your day!!

Eva



Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.
> ...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.
> ...


Congrats. Brisbane team seem to have woken up from its slumber today. Happy for you. We share very similar timelines.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats. Brisbane team seem to have woken up from its slumber today. Happy for you. We share very similar timelines.


Haha ,
See my post on the 189 thread.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...



Wow..amit congrats mate!!!! Finally time for celebration!!! Best Wishes Man..
Happy for you..


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you Amit, Eva and thota123


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.
> ...



Ker2Aus ..congrats Mate!!! Best Wishes!!:

Eva you are next !!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Wow..amit congrats mate!!!! Finally time for celebration!!! Best Wishes Man..
> Happy for you..


Thanks dear. Pray you get your grant very soon.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Thank you Nishbar.


 Congrats Buddy!!! Best Wishes !!!


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats all who received their Grants.. Wish remaining applications from June also get processed soon..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Many congratulations to Amit, ankur , ker2Aus .... 

All the best for your future in OZ .... eace:


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Many congratulations to Amit, ankur , ker2Aus ....
> 
> All the best for your future in OZ .... eace:


Thanks Vasu. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Ker2Aus ..congrats Mate!!! Best Wishes!!:
> 
> Eva you are next !!!


Thanks Jimmy. Yours is just around the corner. God bless


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...


congratz mate, wondering when is my turn to share the happiness /


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.
> ...


Congrats.... enjoyyyy... have a great time ahead...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats.... enjoyyyy... have a great time ahead...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


Thanks Gurjeet.All the best for you too.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...



Thats great news Amit. Many congratulations. Only today were we exchanging messages on the delay on our applications, and you got your grant !!! Fantastic man. Enjoy


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.
> ...


Truck loads of Congrats Ker2Aus !! God bless


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.
> ...


Congrats mate! All the very best! Just relax and let go of all the stress for the past 3 months.

Cheers


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

chuminh said:


> congratsz mate, wondering when is my turn to share the happiness /


Everyone will have their turn mate..relax!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Many congratulations to Amit, ankur , ker2Aus ....
> 
> All the best for your future in OZ .... eace:


Thanks vasu


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

chuminh said:


> congratz mate, wondering when is my turn to share the happiness /


Thanks chuminh. Very soon dear...you will get it too.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Thats great news Amit. Many congratulations. Only today were we exchanging messages on the delay on our applications, and you got your grant !!! Fantastic man. Enjoy


Thanks mate. I had logged into immi at 11 and was disappointed to see another day go by without any progress. In the next 30 mins I was delighted to see the mail.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys.....since we all applied in the same month and will be planning our move soon....lets hang around this thread to support each other in finding a job and moving out there. What say people?


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

sid4frnds said:


> Truck loads of Congrats Ker2Aus !! God bless


Thanks sid. Hope this is your week too


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Hey guys.....since we all applied in the same month and will be planning our move soon....lets hang around this thread to support each other in finding a job and moving out there. What say people?


Sure count me in Amit. As of now I am planning to travel by end of Dec. May be to Sydney.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! All the very best! Just relax and let go of all the stress for the past 3 months.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Venus9. Hope a speedy grant for you too. This is definitely the week for June Second week applicants.


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

*grant!!!!grant!!!!*

Hi all,
finally the golden email of my has arrived we have got our visa grant.....feeling very happy!!!

many thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences which boosted and sustained my confidence and patience....

wish all you a speedy grant


ielts: 8.5,8.0,7.5,8.5
EOI:60 points
visa lodged :8th June
co:24th august
medical lodged: 25th august.
pcc request:27 august.
grant: 9th september:flame:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

gopinath1973 said:


> Hi all,
> finally the golden email of my has arrived we have got our visa grant.....feeling very happy!!!
> 
> many thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences which boosted and sustained my confidence and patience....
> ...


Congrats Gopinath


----------



## gopinath1973 (Aug 3, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats Gopinath


thanks amit!!! and many congrats to you too!!!!! which place are you moving to ?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

gopinath1973 said:


> thanks amit!!! and many congrats to you too!!!!! which place are you moving to ?


Thanks Gopinath. I haven't planned my next step yet. All focus was on getting the grant . Plan to move in Jan mostly.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats Ankur..Have a good life ahead ..


----------



## lakki_e (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you and Congrats to all who got grants today


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All,

If anyone is yet to be allotted CO ,do not worry , I have applied on June12th and CO was allotted today.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys whats the number of DIBP to call for CO Allocation? Is it Toll free when calling from Australia?


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

My medicals show finalized after all,took 3 days, big relief, waiting for CO allocation now..


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

ramgopal_vij said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone is yet to be allotted CO ,do not worry , I have applied on June12th and CO was allotted today.



I think by september end , DIBP will clear all june visa applicnt.So by october , they will start clearing july visa applicants.......


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

gopinath1973 said:


> Hi all,
> finally the golden email of my has arrived we have got our visa grant.....feeling very happy!!!
> 
> many thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences which boosted and sustained my confidence and patience....
> ...


Congrats.... have a great life ahead.... enjoyyyyy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

gopinath1973 said:


> Hi all,
> finally the golden email of my has arrived we have got our visa grant.....feeling very happy!!!
> 
> many thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences which boosted and sustained my confidence and patience....
> ...



Congrats Mate!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

hey guys where is deep?? did he got grant??


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Can you please tell me what is the best time to call DIAC/DIBP in IST. I have waited long but i am getting very worried because of no grant till now (lodged on 25 Jun). I believe the correct number +61 131 881. Please also let me know what is time period when they are available.

Thanks,


----------



## Punter (Sep 9, 2014)

Finally breaking my silence in this forum

Its a Grant!! Hurray!!

Please find below my timelines for your reference
189(including spouse)
ANZSCO Code - 261313
EOI Lodged - 23-04-2014
Invite Received - 12-05-2014
Agent Delayed Lodging My Visa For No Reasons
Visa Applied - 21-06-2014
PCC/Medicals - 25-06-2014
Medicals Submitted to DIBP - 30-06-2014
Front Loaded All Docs - including Form 80
Direct Grant - 09-09-2014
CO - Adelaide Team 7
IED - 30-06-2015

Least but not the last. I would like to Thank all the forum members for sharing their knowledge and suggest new visa applicants to stay away from agents and use this informative forum for clarifications.

I wish GOOD LUCK and an early grant to all other forum members who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> hey guys where is deep?? did he got grant??


Hi, 

I am right here brother. Still awaiting for any kind of action from DIBP on my application 



Won't let you play guitar alone... Will team up of A Jammin session. 


Hope you get it so soon as possible. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Punter said:


> Finally breaking my silence in this forum
> 
> Its a Grant!! Hurray!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Punter


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please tell me what is the best time to call DIAC/DIBP in IST. I have waited long but i am getting very worried because of no grant till now (lodged on 25 Jun). I believe the correct number +61 131 881. Please also let me know what is time period when they are available.
> 
> Thanks,



Anyone? I am losing my mind


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Guys whats the number of DIBP to call for CO Allocation? Is it Toll free when calling from Australia?


Anyone?


----------



## Punter (Sep 9, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Congrats Punter


Thanks and Congrats to you as well


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Punter said:


> Finally breaking my silence in this forum
> 
> Its a Grant!! Hurray!!
> 
> ...




Congrats Punter!!! Best Wishes!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Anyone? I am losing my mind


Hey guys..anyone out there to help deepesh??? i dont know the timings bro..hope somebody will help you out..


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am right here brother. Still awaiting for any kind of action from DIBP on my application
> 
> ...



nice to see you bro..thought you have become a silent reader..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> nice to see you bro..thought you have become a silent reader..


Nah... If you see me silent.. Consider dead  
;-) 

Office and travel in incessant rains kept me busy last couple of days. 

One of the guys on pomz forum has got a CO this morning.. He lodge on 23rd July. 

Hoping for the best for all my friends here on EF. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Ronnie21378 (Apr 14, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Anyone? I am losing my mind



Hi, just keep calm, it takes time around 6 weeks and sometimes CO only contacts for additional documents only.


----------



## Punter (Sep 9, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Punter!!! Best Wishes!!


Thank you jimmyhendrix  Wish you Good Luck for your grant


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

prgeek001 said:


> Usually clinic takes 2-3 working days and It takes a week for medical links to disappear.
> 
> Cheers


In my immi account, I found the below message : 

'Meeting the health requirement

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

But still the health requirement does not changed from 'requested'.

Is it normal ?? 

Thanks.


----------



## Punter (Sep 9, 2014)

forum_user said:


> In my immi account, I found the below message :
> 
> 'Meeting the health requirement
> 
> ...


Its Normal


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Don't get confused.
> 
> First of all let me tell you that the status of meds won't change to Received after clinic uploads the results.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Thanks a lot. I checked eMedical client. I found that It has been uploaded.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Anyone?


Try +61731367000. This is the Brisbane number. Remember that they are 4.5 hours ahead of us. You can call them from their 8am. Till 4:30 pm

Or the normal number is +61 131 881.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Punter said:


> Its Normal


Congrats mate.


----------



## Punter (Sep 9, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Congrats mate.


Thanks and Congrats to you as well mate.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Ker2Aus said:


> Try +61731367000. This is the Brisbane number. Remember that they are 4.5 hours ahead of us. You can call them from their 8am. Till 4:30 pm
> 
> Or the normal number is +61 131 881.


Thanks Mate. Another question - What details do we need to give them to ask the status of application?


----------



## harshdhawan3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Do we need to upload form 80 after print and sign OR we can upload the filled pdf copy as is.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

harshdhawan3 said:


> Do we need to upload form 80 after print and sign OR we can upload the filled pdf copy as is.


Signature is required


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

harshdhawan3 said:


> Do we need to upload form 80 after print and sign OR we can upload the filled pdf copy as is.


I had scanned the filled out form 80. That is because my agent insisted on filling it with blue ink. Also for some reason, I was not able to save the data in the given PDF.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks Mate. Another question - What details do we need to give them to ask the status of application?


The Brisbane lady didnt ask me anything surprisingly. I just gave my trn and she gave me all the information


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ker2Aus said:


> I had scanned the filled out form 80. That is because my agent insisted on filling it with blue ink. Also for some reason, I was not able to save the data in the given PDF.


Use adobe reader to fill in details Harsh


----------



## harshdhawan3 (Nov 10, 2012)

amitferns said:


> Use adobe reader to fill in details Harsh


Hi Amit, I am able to fill the pdf file, can I upload the same file with print, sign and scan..


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hi Amit, I am able to fill the pdf file, can I upload the same file with print, sign and scan..


Yes. That's what I did.


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Yes. That's what I did.


HI - where to upload the form 80? please help with this


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Punter said:


> Finally breaking my silence in this forum
> 
> Its a Grant!! Hurray!!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy..... so finally your day came... enjoyyyyyyy.....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

varun71863 said:


> HI - where to upload the form 80? please help with this


In the ImmiAccount there is option for attachments. Select form 80 and upload...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



gopinath1973 said:


> Hi all,
> finally the golden email of my has arrived we have got our visa grant.....feeling very happy!!!
> 
> many thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences which boosted and sustained my confidence and patience....
> ...


Congrats and all the best mate!

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats Mate!


Congrats Ankur! All the best.

I'm from Bangalore as well. We should catch up once you are here.

Cheers


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

harshdhawan3 said:


> Do we need to upload form 80 after print and sign OR we can upload the filled pdf copy as is.


You can use Foxit reader to edit and save changes in the PDF file.

Later, just print last page, scan it and merge it with rest of PDF. Detach the last signature page of PDF while attaching the scanned page.

By the way, I did not upload any form 80/1221 and I got a direct grant.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

varun71863 said:


> HI - where to upload the form 80? please help with this


You will find it under Character Evidence.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

@ Amitferns
@ Eva
Hi. Foremost Congrats 2 both of u for Grant.
Can u tell , on which date u vr assigned CO? Bcoz my CO initials are same AK , assigned on Aug19 but till date neither ny update nor Communication ?? M bit worried , y CO haven't contacted yet as I had front loaded allll documents..


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> @ Amitferns
> @ Eva
> Hi. Foremost Congrats 2 both of u for Grant.
> Can u tell , on which date u vr assigned CO? Bcoz my CO initials are same AK , assigned on Aug19 but till date neither ny update nor Communication ?? M bit worried , y CO haven't contacted yet as I had front loaded allll documents..


Thanks Ankur. Eva is yet to get her grant. I do not know what date CO was allocated. When I had called last Friday they just told me that CO is allocated but refused to tell me the date. How did you know about the CO details? Did they tell you on call?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.

Any senior or people moved can advice here.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.

Any senior or people moved can advice here.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

rahulkap1 said:


> Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.
> 
> Any senior or people moved can advice here.


Try this - International Telephony, International Numbers (DIDs), Calls Directly from Your Browser - Ucall Weconn


----------



## piscean_dilpreet (Sep 8, 2014)

I got the grant today :drum:

I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.

Lodged : 8 may:
docs submitted : 21 June
Grant - 10 sept


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello All,
I'm one of those folks who is waiting for my grant post 3 month period. 

No recent correspondences. 

Please can any of you provide DIBP phone number in FULL.
Am from Bangalore. Also can I call through Skype etc.

Many congrats for all those who have received their grants.

Best regards


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Congrats! did you apply for 189 or 190?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Many congrats dude !!!

Why was this delay ? Have CO contacted you in between ?


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Many congrats mate. God bless you with a bright future in Oz.
Please can you share DIBP no.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Congrats Dilpreet .... Have a blast

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Many congrats mate. God bless you with a bright future in Oz.
> Please can you share DIBP no.


Hey Janardhana, 

You can try this number .. +61131881

All the best !!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy!!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Congrats and wish you a pleasant future in oz

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Hello All,
> I'm one of those folks who is waiting for my grant post 3 month period.
> 
> No recent correspondences.
> ...


You should call the direct number of the Immi location of your CO. If it is Brisbane the number is +61731367000. This will get you through the operator in about 1 or 2 minutes. Otherwise you'll need to wait for a long time (about 1 hour).

All the best

Cheers


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rahulkap1 said:


> Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.
> 
> Any senior or people moved can advice here.


NYMGO Is good


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

venus9 said:


> You should call the direct number of the Immi location of your CO. If it is Brisbane the number is +61731367000. This will get you through the operator in about 1 or 2 minutes. Otherwise you'll need to wait for a long time (about 1 hour).
> 
> All the best
> 
> Cheers


My CO is from Adelaide Team GSM 4


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

*Gaaat eeeiit!*

Guys! You guys! Listen! I got a grant a few minutes back! Whoo hoo! :humble:

Team Adelaide GSM 23.

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> My CO is from Adelaide Team GSM 4


You should call the ADL number that you would've received with the CO communication email. Another member who was waiting for 3 months after submitting the documents got the grant within 30 min of the call today!

All the best

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



biff said:


> Guys! You guys! Listen! I got a grant a few minutes back! Whoo hoo! :humble:
> 
> Team Adelaide GSM 23.
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Congrats and all the best mate!


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Congrats and all the best mate!


Thanks buddy!

All of us should keep in contact. For when we arrive in Australia. Would be very helpful. I guess we can create another group or something for it.

Networking is the key!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

biff said:


> Guys! You guys! Listen! I got a grant a few minutes back! Whoo hoo! :humble:
> 
> Team Adelaide GSM 23.
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Congrats... enjoyyyy....


----------



## gokulanatha (Apr 3, 2014)

*Granted*

Hi All,

I am one of those silent members here. 
I have been reading this thread for almost an year now.

Today finally I got my grant.

My Timelines:
ACS Applied: 1st Nov 13 / Positive - 13th Feb 14
IELTS: 7 Over all
Points - 65 
Code - 261112 (System Analyst)
VISA - 189
VISA Lodged: 23-Jun-14 (Loaded all documents with a week after lodgement. No Form80 )
Grant: 10th Sept - 14

I called up DIBP a month back and after 75 mins wait, they told me that my application is with Brisbane team.
I waited patiently till today morning and I could not wait any longer. So I rang Team Brisbane directly. They said there is no reason why my application has not been actioned yet. This afternoon I got the Grant. ray2:


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Dilpreet .Enjoy


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

gokulanatha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of those silent members here.
> I have been reading this thread for almost an year now.
> ...


Congrats Mate!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

biff said:


> Guys! You guys! Listen! I got a grant a few minutes back! Whoo hoo! :humble:
> 
> Team Adelaide GSM 23.
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Congrats biff!! All The Best!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Many congrats dude !!!
> 
> Why was this delay ? Have CO contacted you in between ?


Congrats


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

biff said:


> Guys! You guys! Listen! I got a grant a few minutes back! Whoo hoo! :humble:
> 
> Team Adelaide GSM 23.
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Congrats


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

gokulanatha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of those silent members here.
> I have been reading this thread for almost an year now.
> ...


Congrats. Calling does work and its raining grants today.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Guys have a doubt..do u think they will give information regarding my status if i call them?? coz one guy said they wont if we are using a MARA agent..???


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

gokulanatha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of those silent members here.
> I have been reading this thread for almost an year now.
> ...


Congrats..... have funnnn..... which number of DIBP u called at?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Thanks Ankur. Eva is yet to get her grant. I do not know what date CO was allocated. When I had called last Friday they just told me that CO is allocated but refused to tell me the date. How did you know about the CO details? Did they tell you on call?


Yes the operator told me name of CO & initials are AK only.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Congrats dude. DIBP seems to be like a software application which sometimes gets stuck in the middle and all that you need to do is HIT the ENTER KEY and it then proceeds. What the hell.

Btw, to the point, it took you exactly 4 full months. Did they give you the reason for holding you this long? Any glitch in medical or..?


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Guys have a doubt..do u think they will give information regarding my status if i call them?? coz one guy said they wont if we are using a MARA agent..???


I have the same doubt... please someone clarify... am also using agent... and to call first time which number is to be called. Bcoz I don't know my case is with which team...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

gokulanatha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of those silent members here.
> I have been reading this thread for almost an year now.
> ...



Congrats bro, can you share the number of Team Brisbane?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> I have the same doubt... please someone clarify... am also using agent... and to call first time which number is to be called. Bcoz I don't know my case is with which team...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


Guys...they will communicate only with the agent.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

varun71863 said:


> HI - where to upload the form 80? please help with this


Please upload against the recommended Document head "Character evidence.." there is option of form 80 there,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

vaithamanthy said:


> I have been a silent hawk observing the pattern of grants. I am very much happy to say I got a direct grant today 4.20 am. I applied on 26th june, uploaded everything including form 80 before august for me, spouse & child.
> I wish you all the best to get grants quickly for those who have applied before me.
> Grant is from adelaide team 8.


Congratulations Vaithamanthy arty:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Yes....yes...yes....
> 
> ...


Hi Amit, I am so happy for your grant, you have been waited for so long.arty:arty:

May god bless you with a posh lifestyle at OZ. Hopefully my turn shall soon come.

Best wishes,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Got it from Brisbane Team 33. CO initials AK.


and yes whenever you find time in between partying just update the timelines,


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> ...


Congrats Lakki, you lodged on my Birthday and look 

Best wishes for a successful at OZ,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I cannot thank this group enough for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane.A special shout out to eva-aus1.Only yesterday I had send them an email to the Adelaide id that you had given. Dear friend yours is the grant news i want to hear the most.God bless you all and provide you all a speedy grant.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.
> ...


Many Congratulations Ker,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gopinath1973 said:


> Hi all,
> finally the golden email of my has arrived we have got our visa grant.....feeling very happy!!!
> 
> many thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences which boosted and sustained my confidence and patience....
> ...


Many Congratulations arty:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Amit, I am so happy for your grant, you have been waited for so long.arty:arty:
> 
> May god bless you with a posh lifestyle at OZ. Hopefully my turn shall soon come.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ritz. Yours will come in soon too.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for visa 189 sub class on 23rd july and i am in process of uploading documents.. any idea when will a case officer be assigned for my app??? I still hv to undergo medical and police verification..


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> and yes whenever you find time in between partying just update the timelines,


Timelines are already updated.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

piscean_dilpreet said:


> I got the grant today :drum:
> 
> I called the DIBP today morning and the got the grant letter in next 30 min.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dilpreet ji, hun tan timeline create kar lao 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

biff said:


> Guys! You guys! Listen! I got a grant a few minutes back! Whoo hoo! :humble:
> 
> Team Adelaide GSM 23.
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Thats real real awesome, have a blast dear and keep me in your prayers,

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gokulanatha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of those silent members here.
> I have been reading this thread for almost an year now.
> ...



Hearty Congratulations Gokulanatha

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ronnie21378 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hearty Congratulations Gokulanatha Best, Ritz



Congrats mate !


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Friends - 

I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together. 

Wishing everyone all the luck for speedy grants. God Bless !!!!! 

Sid


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

gokulanatha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of those silent members here.
> I have been reading this thread for almost an year now.
> ...


Many congratulations! which num did you reach them on btw?


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Many Congratulations Ker,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks Ritz


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sid! I hope my turn is next having lodged on the same date and my application being with the same team as well!

Enjoy mate!

Cheers


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 sub class on 23rd july and i am in process of uploading documents.. any idea when will a case officer be assigned for my app??? I still hv to undergo medical and police verification..


Hi Tanu... The case Officer is usually assigned after one month but since last few months we have seen that there is some delay... and people from June are still awaiting their CO's to be assigned... There seems to be a great rush of applications which is probably causing the delay...

But no worries... I think you should go ahead with your medical and PCC and frontload them before being requested by the CO.because whenever the CO will be assigned, he will have all the necessary documents and will proceed directly to the descision.Most of us in this thread have done the same as you can see the same in our timelines under our signaturesl...

Best of luck...Keep posting ....


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> ...


Congrats.... Party time.... best of luck,,,,,


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anyone please tellme about jamie steer team adelaide co2


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

189 is on a roll. Wish luck to 190 also.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Can anyone please tellme about XXXX team adelaide co2


Guys,

Please DO NOT post names of Case Officers on the forum. It is strictly prohibited!!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please DO NOT post names of Case Officers on the forum. It is strictly prohibited!!


Agree... Impatience should be avoided

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Sorry brothers....m new to the forum....did not kniw


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Can u please helo me deltr it


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Can u please helo me deltr it


After 15 mins or so you cannot edit posts, you will be required to PM one of the moderators.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

mukul-saini said:


> Can anyone please tellme about jamie steer team adelaide co2



May be the CO is very good. I to got the same CO, and the VISA is granted.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> ...



Happy for you Sid.Congrats!!! hope eva also gets her grant soon!


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Sunil reddy what was ur timeline after submitting docs


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Sunil reddy what was ur timeline after submitting docs


It's in his signature, ain't it?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> ...


Great news Sid. Congrats


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

M on the android app....cant see signatures


----------



## lakki_e (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you Ritz


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats Sid.. 

Eva


sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> ...


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> ...


Hello Sid,

First of all congratulations on your direct grant! May I ask you what all documents you submitted, I am kind of struggling to get all the required docs and not sure what to upload and what not to.

If you could please help me with this it would be a great help.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aditya10 (Apr 19, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> M on the android app....cant see signatures


Mukul what did co asked u on 1st sep


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Happy for you Sid.Congrats!!! hope eva also gets her grant soon!


Many thanks Jimmy. Lets hope she gets it ASAP.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Congrats Sid! I hope my turn is next having lodged on the same date and my application being with the same team as well!
> 
> Enjoy mate!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks my friend. I am sure, you will get your grant in a day or two max. Just hang in there. Good luck to you


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats.... Party time.... best of luck,,,,,


Thanks Gurjeet. Wishing you a speedy grant as well


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks amitferns & eva-aus1. thanks much !!! Now eva is left. Lets hope things quickly move for you eva. Share the good news soon . God bless


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

RammyC said:


> Hello Sid,
> 
> First of all congratulations on your direct grant! May I ask you what all documents you submitted, I am kind of struggling to get all the required docs and not sure what to upload and what not to.
> 
> ...


Many thanks RammyC. I uploaded documents with discretion. Details below :

AGE - PASSPORT AND CLASS 10 MARKSHEET for me and my wife.
EMPLOYMENT - One salary slip of each year for the duration that ACS considered valid| Form 16 of each year| I left my last company in May, so experience letter and relieving letter | PF Statement of last company| Offer letter of new company| Latest 2 salary slips of new company| ACS assessment. Did not claim spouse points so no employment docs for her
EDUCATION - B.Tech degree and all marksheets | MBA degree and all marksheets | No education document for wife.
HEALTH - EMEDICAL LETTER from emedical client (you will get this after your medical has been submitted by the hospital to DIBP)| This was uploaded for both of us.
TRAVEL Document - Passport| This was uploaded for both of us.
LANGUAGE - IELTS TRF | This was uplaoded for both of us.
CHARACTER - PCC | This was uploaded for both of us
MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE - Uploaded for wife, as DIBP needs it under secondary applicant/spouse's documents.

I did not upload any bank statements or form 80.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you need further help. Good luck !!

Sid


----------



## gokulanatha (Apr 3, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Mate!!


Thank you Jimmy 
Hope you will get yours soon


----------



## gokulanatha (Apr 3, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Mate!!





GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats..... have funnnn..... which number of DIBP u called at?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum



Hi Gurjeet, I rang the Brisbane Team on their direct number. 0731367000


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

I dont think DIBP or teams should start working on the poke principle.. Its not good on their part.. They shud ensure smooth function automatically.

Its alarming if they think people are not aware that they are working on this mode


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> I dont think DIBP or teams should start working on the poke principle.. Its not good on their part.. They shud ensure smooth function automatically.
> 
> Its alarming if they think people are not aware that they are working on this mode


If they discover the cohesiveness of this group, they will change the way they operate!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> If they discover the cohesiveness of this group, they will change the way they operate!


Thats true mate..


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Direct Grant!!*

Mates,

With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!

This forum has been a great source of information and exchange of views that kept us going through this arduous wait! At times our patience was tested to our limits but we just hung on - credit to the wonderful members on this forum!

I was looking out for the grants of Amit, Arun, Eva, Sid, idad, Shibu as all of submitted our applications around the same time. We took great heart from your progress!

Eva, jimmy, australiadream and others waiting for your grants! Just hang in there mates- it is just a matter of time.

Eva - Pls call your CO and that should get your case concluded.

I'm updating my signature with all the relevant information for everyone following this forum closely.

I hope to cross paths with you all and if anybody is planning to come to SYD do PM me and I can help with my experience here.

All the best mates!

Cheers


----------



## zakon (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I have uploaded all the documents mentioned in check-list. Though I haven't been contacted by any CO yet, but still it seems like they have finalized the 'Health Evidence' clause. Eagerly waiting like most of you guys and checking this forum and the ELodgement page every single day, at least once! 

ACS: 11th April 2014 | IELTS: 30th May 2014; L:8,R:7,S:7,W:7,O:7.5 | EOI filed: 4th June 2014 | Invite: 23rd June 2014 | Applied: 30th June | Medical: 11th August 2014 | PCC: 5th September 2014


----------



## StudSon82 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Direct Grant Received !!!!!*

Hello Everyone,

Today we received a call from our agent informing us about the direct grant for both me and my wife. Visa was granted sometime yesterday on 10th September 

Here are our timelines:

ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmer
ACS Assessment lodged: 15/02/2014
+ ACS Assessment Result: 28/04/2014
IELTS: 10/05/2014, Result: 23/05/2014 (Overall Band 7 for both of us)
EOI Lodged: 28/05/2014
EOI Selected: 09/06/2014
189 Visa application Submitted: 23/06/2014
PCC frontloaded
Medical uploaded: 12/08/2014
Direct Grant: 10/09/2014

Wish you all a very speedy grant and a great life in Oz !!


----------



## zakon (Jan 7, 2014)

Super!
Many congratulations!!!


----------



## StudSon82 (Aug 15, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


Awesome !! Heartiest Congratulations Venus !!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Hope June folks are cleared soon and July folks would get processsed.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


Yipeee Venus...I was waiting to hear this from you. We plan to move to sydney in jan. Hope to cross paths with you. All the best. Party hard.


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


Congrats . I am happy for you.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

StudSon82 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today we received a call from our agent informing us about the direct grant for both me and my wife. Visa was granted sometime yesterday on 10th September
> 
> ...


congrats!! That is the way to go !! Our lodgement date is the same.


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi friends

I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal . 
My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.

Case officer just now saw that document and said look good but can't review the application again... 

Anyone with similar experience please help


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

StudSon82 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today we received a call from our agent informing us about the direct grant for both me and my wife. Visa was granted sometime yesterday on 10th September
> 
> ...


Congratssss


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal .
> My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.
> ...


Pratik...any reason why it was not attached earlier. Did the CO not contact you to give additional docs? Was it a direct refusal? Get all correspondence details from your agent.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> congrats!! That is the way to go !! Our lodgement date is the same.


Hi Austrailadream

Why do you expect your grant in late October? Shouldn't it be sooner at you are a June applicant?


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Pratik...any reason why it was not attached earlier. Did the CO not contact you to give additional docs? Was it a direct refusal? Get all correspondence details from your agent.


My agent for to upload it ...and my case was not allocated it was a direct refusal..


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal .
> My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.
> ...


Really sorry to hear about your refusal.

This is really strange, did the CO not ask you for any required documents?


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


wow Venus9 thats an awesome newzzzz mate!!! Congrats!!! wish you all the Best for a fabulous future in OZ..Pray for us mate(eva,deep,gurjeet,anandc,australiadream,and me  and all the junites


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> My agent for to upload it ...and my case was not allocated it was a direct refusal..


Pratik....I have never heard about a direct refusal where docs are missing. I am sure your agent is messing up with you. Get the immiaccount access and check all correspondence.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

pratiik said:


> My agent for to upload it ...and my case was not allocated it was a direct refusal..


That was really sad..I am sorry mate..but dont give up hope..guys can he re-apply for PR next year..or is there any other rule if ur visa gets rejected???


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Pratik....I have never heard about a direct refusal where docs are missing. I am sure your agent is messing up with you. Get the immiaccount access and check all correspondence.


you are right amit..prathik ,get hold of ur agent and ask him to give you all details regarding it..especially immiaccount access.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

StudSon82 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today we received a call from our agent informing us about the direct grant for both me and my wife. Visa was granted sometime yesterday on 10th September
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy!!! have a great life in OZ..ALL THE BEST!!!


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

I accessed the immi account but my agent has not uploaded the document which has to be attached ...


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal .
> My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.
> ...


Oh! How can an educational document prove that you became a skilled worker? Do you mean you were still studying while you worked and that experience was not counted? Not sure I understand this. Can you clarify?


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


Congrats. All the best .


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

pratiik said:


> I accessed the immi account but my agent has not uploaded the document which has to be attached ...


Check the correspondence section. Has CO sent any communication requesting documents.


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

MCVC is a basic course before hotel management degree course.
This MCVC certificate proves that I am a skilled worker and my experience after that is valid .


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

*CO Not assigned yet*

Hi,

I called up the Brisbane number today and got to know that a CO has still not be assigned to me. I lodged an application on 25 Jun 2014, is that normal? Experts ,please comment? What should i do now, dont think much i can do

Also one more thing i noticed is the lady could not find my application using TRN number, my name/dob on multiple tries. Finally when i gave her the File number, she gave me the info. Wondering whats can be issue there?

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> That was really sad..I am sorry mate..but dont give up hope..guys can he re-apply for PR next year..or is there any other rule if ur visa gets rejected???


Offshore applicants don't have review or re-application rights unfortunately. But I'm 100% sure that CO wud have requested for missing docs and the agent never sent them. They can't just refuse without giving the applicant a chance to furnish missing docs. Something is not right here..


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



StudSon82 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today we received a call from our agent informing us about the direct grant for both me and my wife. Visa was granted sometime yesterday on 10th September
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! All the best

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

StudSon82 said:


> Awesome !! Heartiest Congratulations Venus !!


Thanks a lot! All the best to you too.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up the Brisbane number today and got to know that a CO has still not be assigned to me. I lodged an application on 25 Jun 2014, is that normal? Experts ,please comment? What should i do now, dont think much i can do
> 
> ...


Seniors please help !


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!! Hope June folks are cleared soon and July folks would get processsed.


Thanks! It looks like they are sticking to the 3 month timeline and all the Junites should expect to hear shortly.

I'll pray for your case mate! Just hang in there.

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats mate.


Thanks mate! From your signature you have a CO for about 2 weeks now. If you have submitted all the requested docs, please call them up. It does work. All the best

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Yipeee Venus...I was waiting to hear this from you. We plan to move to sydney in jan. Hope to cross paths with you. All the best. Party hard.


Thanks buddy! Sydney is a good choice - great weather, good industry presence and very multi-cultural city. 

Hopefully we would cross paths! Do reach out if I can be of any help.

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Congrats . I am happy for you.


Thanks mate! All the best to you.

Cheers


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


Congrats..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I just spoke with my case officer about my visa refusal .
> My visa was refused because one of my educational certificate which proves that I become skilled worker was not attached to my application and during skill assessment.
> ...


Sorry about the refusal Pratik. It looks very odd to see a rejection based on what seems like a frivolous reason. I'm sure there is an appeal process and if you are reasonably confident about your case, you should seriously consider the appeal process.

All the best mate.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> wow Venus9 thats an awesome newzzzz mate!!! Congrats!!! wish you all the Best for a fabulous future in OZ..Pray for us mate(eva,deep,gurjeet,anandc,australiadream,and me  and all the junites



Thanks Jimmy! All Junites would be getting their grants soon! The DIBP seems to be catching up on the backlog! 

Cheers


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

pratiik said:


> I accessed the immi account but my agent has not uploaded the document which has to be attached ...


This a lesson for all of us who are at the mercy of worthless agents... Try to do the application on your own.. If going through agent don't trust them blindly...

Pratiik - First if you can get hold of the agent kick him hard.. Second try to see all possible options you have.. I am sure exceptions must have happened in rejection cases .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sarav said:


> Congrats. All the best .


Thanks mate! All the best to you.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up the Brisbane number today and got to know that a CO has still not be assigned to me. I lodged an application on 25 Jun 2014, is that normal? Experts ,please comment? What should i do now, dont think much i can do
> 
> ...


Hi Deepesh - Nothing to worry. Same thing happened to me when I called them yesterday. They were able to bring up my application based on my passport number finally. Hence don't worry.

With regard to the CO, Brisbane team is running a backlog. I was told yesterday that CO was assigned to my application only recently (more than 2.5 months after my application) and they had not started looking at my application. However I got my grant today.

So if you've your documents in order, Grant may come anytime. 

Hang on.

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Congrats..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate!


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Seniors please help !


Same thing happened to me, guess they had hard time understanding my accent. Finally, got the info with my TRN itself after trying out all other options. No CO Yet for me as well.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Deepesh - Nothing to worry. Same thing happened to me when I called them yesterday. They were able to bring up my application based on my passport number finally. Hence don't worry.
> 
> With regard to the CO, Brisbane team is running a backlog. I was told yesterday that CO was assigned to my application only recently (more than 2.5 months after my application) and they had not started looking at my application. However I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Hi Venus, 

9 in writing, can't stop myself from asking... it's outdated topic for us... but would like to know about it.... writing is something that everyone is feared about


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Offshore applicants don't have review or re-application rights unfortunately. But I'm 100% sure that CO wud have requested for missing docs and the agent never sent them. They can't just refuse without giving the applicant a chance to furnish missing docs. Something is not right here..


Even I'm surprised here.

Of all the people I heard from, 1 thing is common that DIBP is generous enough.......they don't reject applications, they would ask for all that is required to make an application successful.

they reject only if something cannot be fixed by application... I have even heard CO asking applicants to upload form 1023 in case of errrors. 
but rejecting just because of a missing document is surprising


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


There you go buddy. Just one day later, not even 2. Many congratulations . God Bless !!!


----------



## Subaraj (Sep 11, 2014)

*Clarify regarding documents upload*

Hi friends, 

Even though I am a new member to this forum, I closely watch the happenings. I have got the information I needed when I am in doubt. Thanks to each one of you.

Coming to my details, my husband is the main applicant and he has claimed for partner skills to achieve 60 points. We got the invite on Aug 29 round and we lodged the visa yesterday. He was uploading all the necessary documents, however when it comes to spouse documents, we could not see a placeholder to upload the Acs assessment document for me. Is that normal??? Can some one please clarify this.

Awaiting your response.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi anybody have any idea how long we need to hold the cal to reach adelade gsm ? Am making call and almost 40min now still no ans yet.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow ..Congrats Venu .. another long wait ended in june list.. have a rocking day !!

Can we ask for our assigned CO to talk with ?? Or is it generally anybody who receives the call who answers??Planning to call tomorrow.

Eva



venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi anybody have any idea how long we need to hold the cal to reach adelade gsm ? Am making call and almost 40min now still no ans yet.


Wait for 1 hour to 1 hr-15mins. Same waiting time when i called them up last Tuesday.


----------



## srimalsdk (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi friends,
its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference. 

ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


Congrats. All the best to you.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi Venus,
> 
> 9 in writing, can't stop myself from asking... it's outdated topic for us... but would like to know about it.... writing is something that everyone is feared about


Must have been one of those days mate when everything I wrote worked!!

Cheers


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


Congrats mate! All the best to you.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

sid4frnds said:


> There you go buddy. Just one day later, not even 2. Many congratulations . God Bless !!!


Thanks buddy! I got enthused seeing your grant yesterday!

All the best to you too

Cheers


----------



## Hari556677889 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear All,

I have received my subclass 189 visa granted today for myself,spouse and baby with Old ACS.

Occupation - 2611
Type - 189
Visa Lodged - June 17
Visa provided - September 11

Please note that I have applied with Old ACS with all my experience counted from Onshore...I hope this gives relief to the friends who have launched with Old ACS...


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

I just got my grant! traveling to Sydney on 23rd Sept 2014. :flame::lalala:lane::hat:
Well, the reason for emoticons is, I can't think of any better words to say this!


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Wow ..Congrats Venu .. another long wait ended in june list.. have a rocking day !!
> 
> Can we ask for our assigned CO to talk with ?? Or is it generally anybody who receives the call who answers??Planning to call tomorrow.
> 
> Eva


Thanks Eva. You can ask to speak to your CO and may be, check with the CO if all the documents sent by you are in order and if anything else is required. 

I think this conversation can trigger your CO to pick your application and process it.

Cheers


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow...flood gate is finally open. Most of coming from Brisbane Team 33. Luckily, I just got an email from the same team asking for my daughter's new passport and one of the PCCs of my wife which were actually uploaded weeks back and still shown as required on ImmiAccount. I am not sure if my medical has been cleared as it was referred on July 31. Deep inside I feel like the grant is approaching me. Wowwww...............


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dear all,

I am just thinking to upload form 80 as well. Do you think it's necessary to upload without asking. I already completed it electronically. Do I need to sign that form 80 as well. Please suggest on this


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all....
Am speechless..i got my grant today.....
Thanks to God almighty first.......
And to all my friends in this forum.......this forum has allways been a supporting strength at all times whenever we needed any guidance or felt low at any moment....


Thanks ...thanks.....thanks....awesome feeling it is.....
Best of luck to all my dear ones awaiting the grant......its on the way my dear ones.....

The grant was from team adileade......


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi all....
> Am speechless..i got my grant today.....
> Thanks to God almighty first.......
> And to all my friends in this forum.......this forum has allways been a supporting strength at all times whenever we needed any guidance or felt low at any moment....
> ...


Hey Gurjeet..

Congrats Mate.. Good luck

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi all....
> Am speechless..i got my grant today.....
> Thanks to God almighty first.......
> And to all my friends in this forum.......this forum has allways been a supporting strength at all times whenever we needed any guidance or felt low at any moment....
> ...


Congrats Gurjeet!!! All the very best for your life in Oz.


----------



## dee567748 (Jan 31, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi all....
> Am speechless..i got my grant today.....
> Thanks to God almighty first.......
> And to all my friends in this forum.......this forum has allways been a supporting strength at all times whenever we needed any guidance or felt low at any moment....
> ...




Hi Gurjeet,

Congratulation on your grant. I want to just ask you some question.

1) Did CO assigned to your application ?
2) Did you submitt form 80 .If yes,did you sign that form 80


How long it will take for you to get grant after visa lodgement...


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

dee567748 said:


> Hi Gurjeet,
> 
> Congratulation on your grant. I want to just ask you some question.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot....
Ans-1 : Can't say about CO allocation. I did not get any contact from him.It was a direct grant.
Ans-2 : Yes i submitted form-80. and signed on the last page. then scanned it.

I lodged on June-28 and got my Grant Today i.e. 11-Sept-2014


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Congrats Gurjeet.Finally grants are flowing..All The Best Buddy!!!


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Many hearty congrats to all those Junites who got their grants uptill now. 

Can't wait to get my golden ticket which should be coming any day now 

In the meanwhile can someone plz share the contact information for Team Adelade.

Thank you.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



Hari556677889 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my subclass 189 visa granted today for myself,spouse and baby with Old ACS.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

future_ozzy said:


> hey gurjeet..
> 
> Congrats mate.. Good luck
> 
> sent from my xt1033 using expat forum


thanks a lot for your wishes...


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



crazyossy said:


> I just got my grant! traveling to Sydney on 23rd Sept 2014. :flame::lalala:lane::hat:
> Well, the reason for emoticons is, I can't think of any better words to say this!


Congrats! All the best.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

sarav said:


> congrats gurjeet!!! All the very best for your life in oz.


thanks a lot buddy.....


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> congrats gurjeet.finally grants are flowing..all the best buddy!!!


thanks a lot........


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi all....
> Am speechless..i got my grant today.....
> Thanks to God almighty first.......
> And to all my friends in this forum.......this forum has allways been a supporting strength at all times whenever we needed any guidance or felt low at any moment....
> ...


Congrats mate! All the best! You've clocked a good time too!


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

venus9 said:


> mates,
> 
> with god's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> ...


congrats dear....so happy for you.....


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

studson82 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> today we received a call from our agent informing us about the direct grant for both me and my wife. Visa was granted sometime yesterday on 10th september
> 
> ...


congrats...alll the best


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


Congrats...Best of luck...


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Hari556677889 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my subclass 189 visa granted today for myself,spouse and baby with Old ACS.
> 
> ...


Congrats...all the best


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> I just got my grant! traveling to Sydney on 23rd Sept 2014. :flame::lalala:lane::hat:
> Well, the reason for emoticons is, I can't think of any better words to say this!


Congrats and all the best


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

Congrats to everybody who got grants today. Lets hope rest of our friends get their grants before end of next week.
:amen: :angel:


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! All the best! You've clocked a good time too!


thanks a lot.... congrats to you tooo.... we got the grant same day.....


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

If anybody is moving to Sydney, I would love to meet up when we reach there. reply to this message or PM me if anybody is interested.


----------



## Subaraj (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats to all who have received their grants.. 👍👍👍😊


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Thanks a lot....
> Ans-1 : Can't say about CO allocation. I did not get any contact from him.It was a direct grant.
> Ans-2 : Yes i submitted form-80. and signed on the last page. then scanned it.
> 
> I lodged on June-28 and got my Grant Today i.e. 11-Sept-2014


Congrats Gurjeet!!!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome day !!! 

Grants day !!!

eace: Many congratulations to all the Grantees. eace:


----------



## pan_bishnoi (Oct 12, 2013)

venus9 said:


> Thanks mate!



Congrats Venu for your grant !!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

So many grants today..... Congrats to all the people who received their grants.... 
Guess DIBP is reacting to the Australian Jobs report... Its up 120K+++ got employment in last month ( full time & part time) and more good news unemployment went down by.2 percentage... 

All the best folks for your Job research...


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> If anybody is moving to Sydney, I would love to meet up when we reach there. reply to this message or PM me if anybody is interested.




Congrats on your grant.. 
you received grant in 3 days after allocated CO.. Is that normal?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratsss to all those who got their grants. What a fantastic week this has been.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

hmm not yet ..not yet !!! :-(


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> hmm not yet ..not yet !!! :-(


You will have your day too Eva. Hang in there.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Yes not yet not yet..... Tried to cal my co today .. after 1.5hr hold my phone become disconnected.. so sad ..
Congrats for those got grand today ...

Submitted my pcc and medical on 2 sep ... I emailed her but no reply ... 
Guys when I can expect an outcome ? 

If co requested only pcc and medical , does she ok with other doc which I have submitted ?

Pls advice ...


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

pan_bishnoi said:


> Congrats Gurjeet!!!


Thanks a lot....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

*confused....*

Guys guys.....


i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name .... 

I am confused....

pls advice... is it really a grand
attached is the screenshot .. i am not able to print the letter as i applied tru agent .. 
but why still showed "in progress" on the mail page?


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> ...


think so you are through.. rejoice!!


----------



## Subaraj (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

Can some one clarify this ASAP? My husband lodged Visa with name ( Rajakumar) and whereas his passport has the name as Raja Kumar.. Do you anticipate any issues here ??


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> ...


Seems like indeed, it is a grant!


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Poor me, June boat don't leave me and few others behinds pls.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

chuminh said:


> Poor me, June boat don't leave me and few others behinds pls.


same lodge date mate..dont worry..we'll have our day too!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> ...


Its a grant mate!! party time.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> ...


Its a grant dear!!! Pl share your timeline


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

chuminh said:


> Poor me, June boat don't leave me and few others behinds pls.


I am on the same boat. About to complete 3 months. Confused if I make an enquiry call or not.

BTW your chances of getting a grant before me are high as 189 is speeding up really fast.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> ...


Congratulations!!!!

Eagerly waiting to see this status in my ImmiAccount op2:op2:


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats to granties today!!!!

Guys I lodged my visa on 21st June ,can I except grant any time soon ????


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

thota123 said:


> Congrats to granties today!!!!
> 
> Guys I lodged my visa on 21st June ,can I except grant any time soon ????


I hope next week third week junites can expect some Grants!!
Eva did u call the DIBP today??


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all, just to update you that today I got CO assigned. The only document asked is PCC, no form 80.


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Jimmy I wish u get grant tommorrow


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> I hope next week third week junites can expect some Grants!!
> Eva did u call the DIBP today??


Jimmy,

Shall I call DIBP or wait for three months to complete? I am confused. Haven't heard anything since I lodged my application. Even I don't know if a CO/Team is assigned or not? Today I received an email from Victoria asking for my visa outcome.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

I have submitted alll the documents asked by my co team adelaide gsm2....can someone pls give me a glimmer of hope as to how quick can the co finalise the case after submitting everything....my agent did not frontload so he has uploaded everything.today....pls pls pls pls a reply from the seniors will help....every thing ia submitted as asked by.my co


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Shall I call DIBP or wait for three months to complete? I am confused. Haven't heard anything since I lodged my application. Even I don't know if a CO/Team is assigned or not? Today I received an email from Victoria asking for my visa outcome.


Hi, 

Aorry to barge in the conversation.. 
I think you should call up and ask what's going on with your application after crossing this much time I think it's well within your right to know as ton what is going on with your application. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Shall I call DIBP or wait for three months to complete? I am confused. Haven't heard anything since I lodged my application. Even I don't know if a CO/Team is assigned or not? Today I received an email from Victoria asking for my visa outcome.


Hi gsingh..i think deep is right..try to call them mate..in my case i cant call them as i applied thru an agent and somebody in this forum already informed that DIBP wont divulge any information to us as we are using a MARA agent....they will communicate only to the agent.so i will be waiting till next friday (lodge date 20th June)and will call them.


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

I lodged my visa 189 on 16th July and obviously I am still waiting for grant. What about if I quit my job before the grant? Do I have to inform the DIPB? Thanks a lot


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Please reply seniors....how long can a co take after submitting everything


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

mukul-saini said:


> Please reply seniors....how long can a co take after submitting everything


Min One week in my case


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Please reply seniors....how long can a co take after submitting everything


Nobody can answer your question but the CO! Keep calm and you will have the golden mail.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Please reply seniors....how long can a co take after submitting everything


I believe they give you 28 days of time to respond with the requested information(that is the time frame I have seen in the forum for many folks),so Ideally they can respond anytime in these 28 days.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks eone for the replies....its just that m getting impatient....


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I lodged my visa 189 on 16th July and obviously I am still waiting for grant. What about if I quit my job before the grant? Do I have to inform the DIPB? Thanks a lot


Better not to quit however change in circumstances should be informed.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> ...


Its a grant dear... Congrats... For me also same ..it will be changed to finalized after few days only.. donot worry ..start ur party........................ :cheer2:


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

mah said:


> Better not to quit however change in circumstances should be informed.


Thanks for your reply. However I have already 10 years assessed by the Engineers Australia, so I would not loose points on my EOI. Do you think there could be other problems? Thanks


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

crazyossy said:


> I just got my grant! traveling to Sydney on 23rd Sept 2014. :flame::lalala:lane::hat:
> Well, the reason for emoticons is, I can't think of any better words to say this!


Congrats


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pratiik said:


> MCVC is a basic course before hotel management degree course.
> This MCVC certificate proves that I am a skilled worker and my experience after that is valid .


Is your agent Mara registered? What's the name of your agent responsible for this? Which city?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Thanks buddy! Sydney is a good choice - great weather, good industry presence and very multi-cultural city.
> 
> Hopefully we would cross paths! Do reach out if I can be of any help.
> 
> Cheers



Hey Venus, Hearty Congratulations, all the best for your future :yo:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

crazyossy said:


> I just got my grant! traveling to Sydney on 23rd Sept 2014. :flame::lalala:lane::hat:
> Well, the reason for emoticons is, I can't think of any better words to say this!


Congrats a ton:yo:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi all....
> Am speechless..i got my grant today.....
> Thanks to God almighty first.......
> And to all my friends in this forum.......this forum has allways been a supporting strength at all times whenever we needed any guidance or felt low at any moment....
> ...


Congratulations paaji :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations paaji :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks a lot buddy.....


----------



## crazyossy (Jul 22, 2014)

CO never contacted us. It was a direct grant. When we called DIBP on 8th, they told us that our case was already being looked at. Since we didn't know the exact date, we assumed 8th. :loco:


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

*Urgent Question*

Hi Friends,

I got my spouse's and my India PCC from Houston Consulate today.
The city of issue of Passport is mentioned incorrect in my wife's letter. Its mentioned same as mine. Everything else is correct.

Should I request for update city in the PCC to the consulate or this will be accepted by CO?

Thanks


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Venus, Hearty Congratulations, all the best for your future :yo:


Thanks mate! Yours is just around the corner. 

Cheers


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> Its a grant dear... Congrats... For me also same ..it will be changed to finalized after few days only.. donot worry ..start ur party........................ :cheer2:


Hi joyshibu, 

Thanks a lot. Anyway after how many days you could able to print the letter ? Do I need to wait few more days to get the letter as the main page still shows " in progress" Thx


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi seniours ,
> 
> As I said yesterday, in my immi account main page , the status still showed "in progress " when when go inside the application ,I can see it's granted . But am not able to generate the grant letter . Is it common ? Or should I worry about anything ... Since yesterday it's showed like this till now ... Any body experienced it ? Pls pls advice ....


Congrats mate !!! 

Visa Entitlement Verification Online

Try validating on the above site .


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi joyshibu,
> 
> Thanks a lot. Anyway after how many days you could able to print the letter ? Do I need to wait few more days to get the letter as the main page still shows " in progress" Thx


You will not be able to see the grant letter if you have lodged thru an agent. You agent will get direct main from DIBP.Plz contact him. The status changed to finalized after 3-4 days.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi seniours ,
> 
> As I said yesterday, in my immi account main page , the status still showed "in progress " when when go inside the application ,I can see it's granted . But am not able to generate the grant letter . Is it common ? Or should I worry about anything ... Since yesterday it's showed like this till now ... Any body experienced it ? Pls pls advice ....


Congrats wish. Your agent would have got a letter too.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Congrats wish. Your agent would have got a letter too.



I called my agent just now and they also didn't receive the letter yet ...


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*For any error/s fill in the form 1023*



Subaraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some one clarify this ASAP? My husband lodged Visa with name ( Rajakumar) and whereas his passport has the name as Raja Kumar.. Do you anticipate any issues here ??



Hi Subaraj,

I don't think it would be a big problem, you MUST fill form 1023, which is the form for acknowledging any errors at any stage in the visa application/documentation.

Do it fast before the CO pints it out,

Link to 1023: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F1023.pdf&ei=Z2QSVM64BZfXaqnZgoAI&usg=AFQjCNERO003ynba5cBID9irPyieno-Zqg&bvm=bv.75097201,d.d2s

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> I have submitted alll the documents asked by my co team adelaide gsm2....can someone pls give me a glimmer of hope as to how quick can the co finalise the case after submitting everything....my agent did not frontload so he has uploaded everything.today....pls pls pls pls a reply from the seniors will help....every thing ia submitted as asked by.my co


Going by the speed DIBP is working for the past few days, you would get your grant in a couple of days, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Thankyou ritz....


----------



## Its_f3r (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys!!!
I just got a golden mail, its a direct grant!!
Thank you for all your support!!
FYI, i didnt take any HIV blood test, but they let me pass!
Its Adelaide team 23 




IELTS: L 8.5, W 8.0, S 7, R 7 | Positive CPA: 03.06.14| EOI Lodged:03.06.14 | Invite: 23.06.2014| Visa Lodged: 25.06.14| Direct Grant : 12/09/2014:flypig:


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations....


----------



## createfuture (Sep 3, 2014)

Its_f3r said:


> Hi guys!!!
> I just got a golden mail, its a direct grant!!
> Thank you for all your support!!
> FYI, i didnt take any HIV blood test, but they let me pass!
> ...


Congratulations!!! Buddy


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Congratulations....


hi mate..we are on the same boat...20th june.
hope we get to hear the golden newzzz sooon!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Its_f3r said:


> Hi guys!!!
> I just got a golden mail, its a direct grant!!
> Thank you for all your support!!
> FYI, i didnt take any HIV blood test, but they let me pass!
> ...


Congrats Mate!!! All The Best


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

Its_f3r said:


> Hi guys!!!
> I just got a golden mail, its a direct grant!!
> Thank you for all your support!!
> FYI, i didnt take any HIV blood test, but they let me pass!
> ...


congrats mate！best wishes to your brand new future in oz


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Jimmyhendrix bro its killing me man....the wait.... I have an agent and he dint frontload....he works this way....we sent everything the co from adelaide team 2 asked for yesterday....hope its not a gruelling wait....fingers crossed for next week....and praying for u too....


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

dear mates,
my agent will upload all the documents co asked for in an hour, do we need to send a mail to inform my co about the upload？or just wait？pls kindly advise, thanks in advance:）


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

You can send email with the all uploaded docs if you know the team and email.

tks,
Eva


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats Wish.. its 99% grant  , 1% you can confirm with your agent.

tks,
Eva



wish said:


> Hi seniours ,
> 
> As I said yesterday, in my immi account main page , the status still showed "in progress " when when go inside the application ,I can see it's granted . But am not able to generate the grant letter . Is it common ? Or should I worry about anything ... Since yesterday it's showed like this till now ... Any body experienced it ? Pls pls advice ....


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys, 

I called up Brisbane office morning and I asked for my CO , but lady on phone said she will confirm me my questions .She did verify my records and told that they didn't receive the additional docs send on Monday.. anyways she confirmed it with CO also before she said so.. and asked me to resend them to Adelaide an brisbane emails ... I did so...I think last time i send it as Zip file ..may be that caused my email to filter out .. now i send them as individual docs attachment. now new round of wait started .. this is really killing ...!!!

Eva


----------



## mansha (Dec 24, 2013)

Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below. 
CO - LC, Adelaide
Checked the details in VEVO as well. 
Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.

Wish us luck for our oz expedition 


Thanks!

Mansha.


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called up Brisbane office morning and I asked for my CO , but lady on phone said she will confirm me my questions .She did verify my records and told that they didn't receive the additional docs send on Monday.. anyways she confirmed it with CO also before she said so.. and asked me to resend them to Adelaide an brisbane emails ... I did so...I think last time i send it as Zip file ..may be that caused my email to filter out .. now i send them as individual docs attachment. now new round of wait started .. this is really killing ...!!!
> 
> Eva


there is something terribly wrong with their systems.. i am also in the same boat.. have uploaded my PCC twice but still haven't been received by them


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


congrats!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> ...



Congrats Mansha..Have a fabulous future in OZ!!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Could you please tell me the number to call DIBP (Brisbane and Adelaide). During what time(in IST) I can make a call? and do they work on Saturdays?

Thanks


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called up Brisbane office morning and I asked for my CO , but lady on phone said she will confirm me my questions .She did verify my records and told that they didn't receive the additional docs send on Monday.. anyways she confirmed it with CO also before she said so.. and asked me to resend them to Adelaide an brisbane emails ... I did so...I think last time i send it as Zip file ..may be that caused my email to filter out .. now i send them as individual docs attachment. now new round of wait started .. this is really killing ...!!!
> 
> Eva


Its ok eva..you will get ur grant soon..patience is the Key!! look at me..cant call DIBP also..coz i have MARA stick to my forehead
and they wont answer me but to the agent only


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called up Brisbane office morning and I asked for my CO , but lady on phone said she will confirm me my questions .She did verify my records and told that they didn't receive the additional docs send on Monday.. anyways she confirmed it with CO also before she said so.. and asked me to resend them to Adelaide an brisbane emails ... I did so...I think last time i send it as Zip file ..may be that caused my email to filter out .. now i send them as individual docs attachment. now new round of wait started .. this is really killing ...!!!
> 
> Eva


Sorry to hear that. When exactly did you send your documents along with the email? Last week? I just sent the e-mail to my CO with the requested documents. Considering your experience, I think I have to give them a call just to confirm if they have received my e-mail already.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Its_f3r said:


> Hi guys!!!
> I just got a golden mail, its a direct grant!!
> Thank you for all your support!!
> FYI, i didnt take any HIV blood test, but they let me pass!
> ...


Congratulations Its_f3r


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

jesus, my impatience is getting high. Just rang up DIBP, this time the lady is nice and willing to give me the info. I was told my case was allocated to Anna team 7 Adelaide on 2sep, and NOT commencing yet. Geez. How long do I have to wait and check the immiaccount every 3 hrs like a mad man.

PS: any one here received grant from team 7 Adelaide, Could you pls share your timeline. thx


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> You can send email with the all uploaded docs if you know the team and email.
> 
> tks,
> Eva


thanks eva and best wishes.


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Can anyone share the link for the excel sheet .... I want to check the status of the 189 and 261313 combo status


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> ...


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi seniours ,
> 
> As I said yesterday, in my immi account main page , the status still showed "in progress " when when go inside the application ,I can see it's granted . But am not able to generate the grant letter . Is it common ? Or should I worry about anything ... Since yesterday it's showed like this till now ... Any body experienced it ? Pls pls advice ....


Have you got the letter.


----------



## vir.cool (Sep 2, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Its ok eva..you will get ur grant soon..patience is the Key!! look at me..cant call DIBP also..coz i have MARA stick to my forehead
> and they wont answer me but to the agent only


Hi Jimmy

there is no restriction that applicants can't call. I have applied through an agent and have called up couple of times. all you need is transaction reference number or file number for your application. There is not much waiting to reach Brisbane team of you call around 10 am Indian time.
agents seldom call DIBP, may be to save cost.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

yes better you do that.. in forum also I see people explaining cases where CO asked them to resend the docs as pdfs instead of Zip file.. So call the brisbane office. they can verify even adelaide cases based on ur file number i think.. she asked me to send to both ids so that any of them can pick it up .. so i think system is centralized where they can check if the docs are received or so.. .. you don't have to wait for hours if you call brisbane.. try the luck 

tks,
Eva


austrailadream said:


> Sorry to hear that. When exactly did you send your documents along with the email? Last week? I just sent the e-mail to my CO with the requested documents. Considering your experience, I think I have to give them a call just to confirm if they have received my e-mail already.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

hmm yeah .. there is no other option than wait now.. I am planning to follow up with them on monday to ensure the docs are received.. else it will be another week wasted hoping next day it will happen ;-)

tks,
Eva



jimmyhendrix said:


> Its ok eva..you will get ur grant soon..patience is the Key!! look at me..cant call DIBP also..coz i have MARA stick to my forehead
> and they wont answer me but to the agent only


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

chuminh said:


> jesus, my impatience is getting high. Just rang up DIBP, this time the lady is nice and willing to give me the info. I was told my case was allocated to Anna team 7 Adelaide on 2sep, and NOT commencing yet. Geez. How long do I have to wait and check the immiaccount every 3 hrs like a mad man.
> 
> PS: any one here received grant from team 7 Adelaide, Could you pls share your timeline. thx


hi, mine is also team 7 but after asking docs (provided same day) no contact yet . btw can u plz tell me on which number u called?


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi All,

I lodged my visa on the 22nd June for 189 visa and still has not been assigned a CO! i am afraid that they have sent me an email and went to the junk folder!! I rarely check my junk email. Shall i wait more or contact the department of immigration and cizenship?

Thank you,


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> hmm yeah .. there is no other option than wait now.. I am planning to follow up with them on monday to ensure the docs are received.. else it will be another week wasted hoping next day it will happen ;-)
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Can you please share the email address that you used to send the documents..


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

mdalbah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on the 22nd June for 189 visa and still has not been assigned a CO! i am afraid that they have sent me an email and went to the junk folder!! I rarely check my junk email. Shall i wait more or contact the department of immigration and cizenship?
> 
> Thank you,


How you came to know that CO is not assigned?


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

here u go sheik1023
Visa Tracker


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

[email protected],
[email protected]



bigdaddy said:


> Can you please share the email address that you used to send the documents..


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarav said:


> How you came to know that CO is not assigned?


I have not received an email from any CO yet!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

vir.cool said:


> Hi Jimmy
> 
> there is no restriction that applicants can't call. I have applied through an agent and have called up couple of times. all you need is transaction reference number or file number for your application. There is not much waiting to reach Brisbane team of you call around 10 am Indian time.
> agents seldom call DIBP, may be to save cost.


In that case i will wait till next friday and call them up on monday..coz tht would be like 3 months completed.
Thank you mate for the information.


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

vir.cool said:


> Hi Jimmy
> 
> there is no restriction that applicants can't call. I have applied through an agent and have called up couple of times. all you need is transaction reference number or file number for your application. There is not much waiting to reach Brisbane team of you call around 10 am Indian time.
> agents seldom call DIBP, may be to save cost.


I have submitted my application on the 21st june with no reply yet. How can i know which team is looking after my application? How can i contact them?

Thank you for the help


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

mdalbah said:


> I have not received an email from any CO yet!


There are chances that a CO is assigned and he is going through your application.

I suggest to call DIBP and check your application status.


----------



## evolla (Aug 28, 2014)

wish said:


> Guys , I still never received the grant letter yet . I have checked in VEVO and it's showed granted ... Should I worry and when should they sent the letter ? Anybody faced the same experience? Pls share.



that is just icing on the cake.. the letter will come anytime soon.. congrats to you mate!


----------



## kseafield (Aug 7, 2011)

Do any of you guys know the number for the 186/187 visa processing centre? I called the 189 visa number that was listed here the other day but they couldn't give me much info. The 131881 number is a complete waste of time and energy because after holding for over an hour, they couldn't tell me a thing.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi seniours ,
> 
> As I said yesterday, in my immi account main page , the status still showed "in progress " when when go inside the application ,I can see it's granted . But am not able to generate the grant letter . Is it common ? Or should I worry about anything ... Since yesterday it's showed like this till now ... Any body experienced it ? Pls pls advice ....


Congrats dear... best of luck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Its_f3r said:


> Hi guys!!!
> I just got a golden mail, its a direct grant!!
> Thank you for all your support!!
> FYI, i didnt take any HIV blood test, but they let me pass!
> ...


Congrats...best of luck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> ...


Congrats....all the best..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

kseafield said:


> Do any of you guys know the number for the 186/187 visa processing centre? I called the 189 visa number that was listed here the other day but they couldn't give me much info. The 131881 number is a complete waste of time and energy because after holding for over an hour, they couldn't tell me a thing.


Can you please advise the number for the 189 visa?
Thanks


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> In that case i will wait till next friday and call them up on monday..coz tht would be like 3 months completed.
> Thank you mate for the information.


Jimmy go for it. Call them on monday. Try your luck. Dont wait for 3 months to be completed.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

samy25 said:


> hi, mine is also team 7 but after asking docs (provided same day) no contact yet . btw can u plz tell me on which number u called?


its dibp number: 131881, the lady in the call center told me not CO.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

chuminh said:


> jesus, my impatience is getting high. Just rang up DIBP, this time the lady is nice and willing to give me the info. I was told my case was allocated to Anna team 7 Adelaide on 2sep, and NOT commencing yet. Geez. How long do I have to wait and check the immiaccount every 3 hrs like a mad man.
> 
> PS: any one here received grant from team 7 Adelaide, Could you pls share your timeline. thx


I am also with team 7.. keeping fingers crossed.

Cheers


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> I am also with team 7.. keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers


have u got ur grant yet? share ur timeline pls


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

wish said:


> Guys , I still never received the grant letter yet . I have checked in VEVO and it's showed granted ... Should I worry and when should they sent the letter ? Anybody faced the same experience? Pls share.


Relax brother, you have been granted a visa for permanent residence at Australia.

Its just a system thing, it'll update.

VEVO has the foremost say in this,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Jimmy go for it. Call them on monday. Try your luck. Dont wait for 3 months to be completed.



Yeah mate...can u give me the number of Brisbane team and what time shuld i call? can i call thru skype?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Yeah mate...can u give me the number of Brisbane team and what time shuld i call? can i call thru skype?


+617313670000. I called around 10am IST using skype. Call was picked up in 30 secs. All the best.


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> ...


Congrats mate! All the best.

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

chuminh said:


> have u got ur grant yet? share ur timeline pls


Exactly same as yours, but SOL is 263111.. 


Cheers


----------



## S_V_K (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Friends, got my visa grant on 11th sept by Brisbane GSM team 32... Had submitted my last document on 19th June and had been waiting ever since..Thank God for giving us this opportunity...Good luck to all those waiting for the Visa Grant! 

Timeline: 
Visa Application-14th Nov 2013
CO Allocated-17th January 2014 (asked for the list of documents including PCC and Medical)
Documents Submitted: 14th Feb 2014, except PCC from Dubai 
Dubai PCC submitted: 3rd April 2014
CO asked for translation of Saudi PCC on 18th June, submitted same day
Visa Grant: 11th Sep 2014
First Footprint: before 27th Jan 2015
Tickets booked for 14th Dec 2014


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

S_V_K said:


> Hi Friends, got my visa grant on 11th sept by Brisbane GSM team 32... Had submitted my last document on 19th June and had been waiting ever since..Thank God for giving us this opportunity...Good luck to all those waiting for the Visa Grant!
> 
> Timeline:
> Visa Application-14th Nov 2013
> ...


Congrats Mate. I see from your timeline that its been a while you lodged your visa. It should be a great relief now. Best of your luck for your journey and life down under.


----------



## divyamuthu (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi applied my 489 visa on 24 may 2014. Got co around 8 August . updated all essential document by august 28 . but after that till today no response from co


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

S_V_K said:


> Hi Friends, got my visa grant on 11th sept by Brisbane GSM team 32... Had submitted my last document on 19th June and had been waiting ever since..Thank God for giving us this opportunity...Good luck to all those waiting for the Visa Grant!
> 
> Timeline:
> Visa Application-14th Nov 2013
> ...


Congrats mate....that was a long wait


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

wish said:


> Thanks Ritz ...
> 
> 
> But i have one doubt... the VEVO only for main applicant visa status?
> ...



Wish, AFAIK, PR visa for families at Australia is based on all or none basis, if one is granted all are granted and God forbid if one person is to be denied visa (maybe due to some serious medical condition) then all are denied visa.

So in your case if you are granted, you can safely presume that all are granted.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

S_V_K said:


> Hi Friends, got my visa grant on 11th sept by Brisbane GSM team 32... Had submitted my last document on 19th June and had been waiting ever since..Thank God for giving us this opportunity...Good luck to all those waiting for the Visa Grant!
> 
> Timeline:
> Visa Application-14th Nov 2013
> ...


Congratulations S_V_K, it has been a long journey for you.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Wish, AFAIK, PR visa for families at Australia is based on all or none basis, if one is granted all are granted and God forbid if one person is to be denied visa (maybe due to some serious medical condition) then all are denied visa.
> 
> So in your case if you are granted, you can safely presume that all are granted.
> 
> ...


Hi ritz,

Thanks a lot ... Understand . Anyway am happy to see the granted word near my name and my family .but it's still showed in progress near the application. I think I should call them to finalize the case. Should I?

I wish all others to get a speedy grant


----------



## MeTraveller (Aug 20, 2014)

*Got 189 visa*

Been a silent viewer to this forum

i got grant 2 days back after 3+ months deadly wait.

Had to call CO to speed up the case.

On the sky for last 2 days and been checking the fares to fly before june -my IED

came across a term in grant letter 'concession fares provided by the International
Organization for Migration (IOM)' anyone used this facility and how ..please share your experiences or thoughts


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello guys. 

Have been inactive since last few days. Anyhow, some important updates and follow up queries:

I called dibp and got to know that co was assigned to me on 21-aug and my case lies with team adelaide 23.

I mailed adelaide generic id to know if i will get timely visa (since i have a job offer) and if the link tonpay for my mom can be enabled.

Next day I got a mail from CO with initials ME asking for documents.

documents have been asked inly in my moms case:

1. form 1281.
2. form 1436.
3. proof of functional english.
4. credit card performa.
5. visa application charge.

I have all documents ready, however, i mailed co again on asking how to pay vac2 charge (chatge in case dependent cannot appear in ielts - but this time on team 23 specific id as asked in the mail sent by CO. Now my queries:

1. Is it right to mail on team specific id. This was mentioned in CO's mail. People who conversed with CO can throw more light please.
2. Is it right if i mail co and ask for vac2 charge as well so that i can pay in one go or i give co all other documents and first installment of visa application charge (dependent fees of 1760 aud) first.
3. Did anyone of you pay vac2 charge? If yes, what is the procedure?

I mailed co on thursday but received no response as off now.

Thanks in advance for taking out time and respondig to my questions.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

MeTraveller said:


> Been a silent viewer to this forum
> 
> i got grant 2 days back after 3+ months deadly wait.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Pl share your timeline


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have a question regarding how the points are calculated specifically the points for occupation... 

I got my ACS completed on 28th August 2014 and my experience is calculated from Feb 2009 (as per ACS after Feb 2009) - my question is that the CO will calculate my work experience till August 2014 (as per ACS) or till the date he/she will start looking into the application? I have a gap of 6 months in work after within the duration specified above (2009-2014) so my total years of relevant work experience is coming out to be 4 years & 10 months (till August 2014). I have 65 points in ACS/EOI.

Could someone please answer my query, I am a bit worried at the moment.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ph2sg2au (Jun 20, 2014)

hi guys! received a direct grant on 12-Sept after waiting for 80 days...

good luck to all others waiting for their grants! all the best!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question regarding how the points are calculated specifically the points for occupation...
> 
> ...




Hey RammyC,

CO will look into your ACS letter for your employment duration and he will calcualate the duration. Nothing to worry here. 

Cheers.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hey RammyC,
> 
> CO will look into your ACS letter for your employment duration and he will calcualate the duration. Nothing to worry here.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for your response... 

I just realized that I have done a mistake in my EOI and VISA application... 

I started my career in Feb 2007 and as per ACS my relevant experience starts after Feb 2009 (i.e. first 2 years are deducted from my experience)... while filing my EOI I mentioned the start date of my first organization as Fec 2007 (ACS says my relevant experience start from Feb 2009) hence EOI calculated my points as 65 and I got the invitation for VISA... also while filling my VISA application I entered the same values i.e. Feb 2007 as start date of my employment,* paid the fee* and have uploaded most of the docs already...

I am worried if my application will be able to make it or there will be questions asked on why have I provided the incorrect information in EOI or VISA application (which was not done intentionally).

*If anyone of you could please check with one of your COs on how should I proceed or what should be done to correct this, it will be a great help.*

I thank you you all in advance.

:fingerscrossed: God please help me :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Thanks for your response...
> 
> I just realized that I have done a mistake in my EOI and VISA application...
> 
> ...


Dude, overclaiming points is grounds for straight rejection. Please notify DIBP immediately by filling "notifying error" form. Call them up and see if they will refund the money.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Thanks for your response...
> 
> I just realized that I have done a mistake in my EOI and VISA application...
> 
> ...


Your error is not only in visa application stage but at Eoi stage. I don't think you can continue, seniors may guide you more


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Thanks for your response...
> 
> I just realized that I have done a mistake in my EOI and VISA application...
> 
> ...


You've overclaimed points mate. thats resulted in jumping EOI queue and receiving a quick invite. thats dodgy mate. 
I cant judge the situation but hopefully your points doesn't go below 60 when overclaimed points are ignored. CO might get in touch with you about this issue.
You should call DIBP.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Dude, overclaiming points is grounds for straight rejection. Please notify DIBP immediately by filling "notifying error" form. Call them up and see if they will refund the money.


Thank you for the suggestion Deepeshneo007... I wil reachout to DIBP ASAP but how do I contact DIBP? Could you/anyone please share the phone number that I can call? ...and do they work on Sat-Sun as well or only weekdays?

There has to be something that can be done to correct this mistake... and if we get this corrected I will still get 60 points which makes me eligible to get the VISA, so I am still hopeful 

*Could anyone please check with the CO on how to proceed i.e. if there is a form that I need to fill in order to get this corrected etc?*

Thanks again!


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Deepeshneo007... I wil reachout to DIBP ASAP but how do I contact DIBP? Could you/anyone please share the phone number that I can call? ...and do they work on Sat-Sun as well or only weekdays?
> 
> There has to be something that can be done to correct this mistake... and if we get this corrected I will still get 60 points which makes me eligible to get the VISA, so I am still hopeful
> 
> ...


Mate what you have effectively done is increased your points from 60 to 65 unintentionally. Now, because of that, you jumped the queue and got invite early. If you are very lucky, the CO might let you continue. But i wouldn't bank on that. What if you get straight rejection without CO contact. The best thing is to call DIBP and ask for refund so that you can file EOI again and repeat the process.

The don't work on weekends. You need to call them at around 9-10 AM IST on monday. The phone number is mentioned in a post few pages back. I don't have it handy right now.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

chuminh said:


> its dibp number: 131881, the lady in the call center told me not CO.


Could anyone please help understand how to dial this number from India 131881 (DIBP)? - I dialed +61131881 and it did not work. I need to call them on an urgent basis.

Please please please help me!


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Could anyone please help understand how to dial this number from India 131881 (DIBP)? - I dialed +61131881 and it did not work. I need to call them on an urgent basis.
> 
> Please please please help me!


Better call +61731367000. But I am not sure they work on weekends. You have to wait till monday morning Australia time.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Rammyc I think u did.nothing wromg.coz u actually started employment in feb 2007....acs deducted ur exp but diac will asses ur exoerience according to them....u have mentioned 2007 as u mentioned to acs ....worse case scenario co will assess ur exp after 2009 and deduct 5 points but u still have 60....u dint lie to.overclaim....u actually mentioned the real start date of ur work


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Rammyc I think u did.nothing wromg.coz u actually started employment in feb 2007....acs deducted ur exp but diac will asses ur exoerience according to them....u have mentioned 2007 as u mentioned to acs ....worse case scenario co will assess ur exp after 2009 and deduct 5 points but u still have 60....u dint lie to.overclaim....u actually mentioned the real start date of ur work


Thats not how it works. DIBP very rarely overturns ACS,why would they need ACS if they need to reassess experience again. I has 3 years of work ex deducted. I mentioned that in my EOI but marked it as "irrelvant". Thats how it has to be done. 

And CO will most certainly not entertain the notion of lets deduct five points, its still 60. You need to show proof of exactly the points you have claimed.

Again, I am not claiming to be expert. But i am pretty sure this is how it works. Experts, please comment.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

He has the employment proof since 2007 m sure so its not overclaiming... it clearly says diac has final say in work exp....acs is just a guide


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> He has the employment proof since 2007 m sure so its not overclaiming... it clearly says diac has final say in work exp....acs is just a guide


If he wants to try his luck with DIBP overturning ACS, i have nothing to say. Let's see what others suggest.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> He has the employment proof since 2007 m sure so its not overclaiming... it clearly says diac has final say in work exp....acs is just a guide


wouldn't life be so much easier if everyone starts over claiming points(when you ve been clearly indicated to mark an employment irrelevant or relevant as per ACS while filinf EOI) jump Eoi queue grab an early invite and contact CO saying that its an innocent mistake. it doesn't work like that mate. ACS is what Dibp follows.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

mukul-saini said:


> Rammyc I think u did.nothing wromg.coz u actually started employment in feb 2007....acs deducted ur exp but diac will asses ur exoerience according to them....u have mentioned 2007 as u mentioned to acs ....worse case scenario co will assess ur exp after 2009 and deduct 5 points but u still have 60....u dint lie to.overclaim....u actually mentioned the real start date of ur work


Please see that by our opinion, there should be least chances for an applicant losing his hard earned money. Can rammy really go by your suggestion?

He might lose his VISA fees. Why?
1. Because he should have waited for his turn in EOI with 60 points.
2. Because he unintentionally provided false information to dibp.
3. Because CO would not know that this information is unintentionally given.
4. CO would not think the way we do.... Positive!

Now tell me. Still you think the same? 

Rammy should immediately inform of his situation to CO. Give reasons for the same and what rammy realizes of the same. Then requesting CO for further course of action in his opinion and apologizing for the mistake committed.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

repost.



Hello guys.

Have been inactive since last few days. Anyhow, some important updates and follow up queries:

I called dibp and got to know that co was assigned to me on 21-aug and my case lies with team adelaide 23.

I mailed adelaide generic id to know if i will get timely visa (since i have a job offer) and if the link tonpay for my mom can be enabled.

Next day I got a mail from CO with initials ME asking for documents.

documents have been asked inly in my moms case:

1. form 1281.
2. form 1436.
3. proof of functional english.
4. credit card performa.
5. visa application charge.

I have all documents ready, however, i mailed co again on asking how to pay vac2 charge (chatge in case dependent cannot appear in ielts - but this time on team 23 specific id as asked in the mail sent by CO. Now my queries:

1. Is it right to mail on team specific id. This was mentioned in CO's mail. People who conversed with CO can throw more light please.
2. Is it right if i mail co and ask for vac2 charge as well so that i can pay in one go or i give co all other documents and first installment of visa application charge (dependent fees of 1760 aud) first.
3. Did anyone of you pay vac2 charge? If yes, what is the procedure?

I mailed co on thursday but received no response as off now.

Thanks in advance for taking out time and respondig to my questions.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

I will tell you what happened in my case....engineers australia deducted six months exp from my case but I still mentioned my start date at the company as was genuine....but in my case I have not overvlaimed as my exp is valid for 5 points only....both according to my assesment and me....assesment says after dec 2010 but I started in aug 2010


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anybody know the Adelaide 7 team contact number?


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Australianresident said:


> Does anybody know the Adelaide 7 team contact number?


i guess Team 7 adelaide is abit slacking behind compare to other teams. mine was also allocated to them. hope to receive good news the next 2 weeks


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

RammyC said:


> Could anyone please help understand how to dial this number from India 131881 (DIBP)? - I dialed +61131881 and it did not work. I need to call them on an urgent basis.
> 
> Please please please help me!


Hi Rammy,

Does your point go down to 60 after deducting the two years that acs deducted? You need to check what was the cut off on the day of your invite for your anzco. If it was 60 there is a chance they will consider your case. However it is completely at the discretion of your CO. All the best dear. Call them up and try your luck.


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

chuminh said:


> i guess Team 7 adelaide is abit slacking behind compare to other teams. mine was also allocated to them. hope to receive good news the next 2 weeks


Has the CO requested any additional docs?


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Hi Rammy,
> 
> Does your point go down to 60 after deducting the two years that acs deducted? You need to check what was the cut off on the day of your invite for your anzco. If it was 60 there is a chance they will consider your case. However it is completely at the discretion of your CO. All the best dear. Call them up and try your luck.


Hello Friends,

I really thank you for all your suggestions!

Well, I don't have a CO assigned yet and I will make every effort to get this mistake corrected ASAP (I will call DIBP on Monday). I have 65 points in the current situation and if I put the dates from ACS my points come down to 60 (and if I wait till Oct 2014 then I will come back to 65 points as I will get 5 extra points for the relevant Work Experience > 5years).

*Question: *If I get a CO assigned say I month from now (i.e. in the month of October) will he/she calculate my points only basesd on my ACS report (which is 2 months old now) or it will be calculated till date (the date when CO will start looking into my application). If my points are calculated till date then I will have 65 points again 

Still, I am totally fine with going back in the queue and file my EOI and VISA afresh as moving up the queue by overclaiming points wasn't my intention. I am still hopeful that things will be ok (as I am going to explain everything to DIBP and ask for solutions) and I will tell you all that I am flying to Australia soon


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

HI all 

Sorry for asking the repeated question again here ... Do I need to cal DIB P to generate the letter and finilize the status as its still showing "in progress" but it's granted in the immi account .
Pls . 
Which no should I call if need?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I really thank you for all your suggestions!
> 
> ...


Hi Rammy,

I've seen somebody at this forum only, who got a mail from the CO that his points would be deducted from 70 to 65 due to some reason (i dont remember) and if he is okay with it, Of course the guy said yes and his case proceeded with 65.

So IMO, don't straightway ask for refund, but admit the error and say that you by mistake put the whole experience as 'relevant'. Then its the CO's discretion. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Rammy,
> 
> I've seen somebody at this forum only, who got a mail from the CO that his points would be deducted from 70 to 65 due to some reason (i dont remember) and if he is okay with it, Of course the guy said yes and his case proceeded with 65.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Ritzagni.. and this is what I am planning to do... I will explain everything to DIBP and look for solutions and as you said the final decision is with the CO.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

RammyC said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I really thank you for all your suggestions!
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

Well you have already paid your fees so the 1st suggestion of not applying and letting the invite expire would not be applicable for you.
So, now all you can do is wait for CO allocation and clarify things. (i would suggest you do that for sure asap) 
Your point score to become 65 in October is a big plus and i certainly hope that the CO will not cause any trouble.

Regards
thearc


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

thearc said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Well you have already paid your fees so the 1st suggestion of not applying and letting the invite expire would not be applicable for you.
> So, now all you can do is wait for CO allocation and clarify things. (i would suggest you do that for sure asap)
> ...


Thanks for spreading the positive energy in me my friend... I hope so!

I dont want to take the risk of direct rejection and I am planning to reach-out to DIBP on Monday morning (can't wait for the CO to be assigned) and see what can be done to help me with this mistake.

Thanks again my friend!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

thearc said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Well you have already paid your fees so the 1st suggestion of not applying and letting the invite expire would not be applicable for you.
> So, now all you can do is wait for CO allocation and clarify things. (i would suggest you do that for sure asap)
> ...


I'm afraid points do not increase just like that with time. if one wants to gain more points based on his "now increased" experience in the job, he would need to get it re-assessed from ACS/VETASSES, which is a lengthy process.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> I'm afraid points do not increase just like that with time. if one wants to gain more points based on his "now increased" experience in the job, he would need to get it re-assessed from ACS/VETASSES, which is a lengthy process.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


no if you are still in the same job. like for my case, i got my ACS assessment in last year july but as i am in the same co., the duration from the date of assessment till today would be counted for points as well. (if this werent the case, everyone would have kept on getting skills re-assessed all time). Its a different case if you switch jobs coz then whether in your current firm you are doing same work as the one for which ACS had published assessment earlier, that is debatable.

Regards
thearc


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

RammyC said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I really thank you for all your suggestions!
> 
> ...


The date calculation is till date of invite and not till when CO looks at your file. The good part is your points do not go below 60. Lets hope and pray you get a considerate CO.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

chuminh said:


> i guess Team 7 adelaide is abit slacking behind compare to other teams. mine was also allocated to them. hope to receive good news the next 2 weeks


no, not yet. my case has not been commenced yet.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping for a lot of grants tom...m nervous n impatient....sent all the docs to co since friday....the ones that were asked for....I know I am hoping for a quick grant but I have heard co's sending grants really fast too....


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Praying for eone .... pray for me too ....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

chuminh said:


> i guess Team 7 adelaide is abit slacking behind compare to other teams. mine was also allocated to them. hope to receive good news the next 2 weeks



Dont say this buddy, mine is also with team 7. i am planning to call them tomorrow to check as this week i will complete 3 months.

Keeping fingers crossed for this week. Hoping for a grant,

Cheers


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

thearc said:


> no if you are still in the same job. like for my case, i got my ACS assessment in last year july but as i am in the same co., the duration from the date of assessment till today would be counted for points as well. (if this werent the case, everyone would have kept on getting skills re-assessed all time). Its a different case if you switch jobs coz then whether in your current firm you are doing same work as the one for which ACS had published assessment earlier, that is debatable.
> 
> Regards
> thearc


OK, OK, i dint knew that.

In my case i put my experience for assessment with VETASSES in SEP 2013, got positive assessment in Jan 2014 for work duration OCT-2009 to Sep-2013. And then in EOI (1st July2014), claimed only for the duration the period OCT-2009 to Sep-2013.

I reached the magic no. of 60 with this and didn't thought of claiming the duration from Sep-2013 till July 2014.

Now would the CO automatically consider this duration for my points as I am working in the same organisation since Oct 2009?

Should I even worry about this as even if he does I do not cross the five year mark and my points would essentially be the same as with assessed exp.?

:confused2: :noidea:


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

You need to hold your breath for a week or more.

Per DIBP guidelines, they respond/look at your response in 7 WORKING days or before. Good luck.

The duration to get back to you may vary depending upon workload on CO and your job code.



mukul-saini said:


> Hoping for a lot of grants tom...m nervous n impatient....sent all the docs to co since friday....the ones that were asked for....I know I am hoping for a quick grant but I have heard co's sending grants really fast too....


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> You need to hold your breath for a week or more.
> 
> Per DIBP guidelines, they respond/look at your response in 7 WORKING days or before. Good luck.
> 
> The duration to get back to you may vary depending upon workload on CO and your job code.



Mate

My additional documents were uploaded on 2nd september after CO requested for them. Still to hear from CO!!!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

There are some exceptional cases, wish your case gets looked at soon.
You may email gsm.allocated emailid asking if submitted docs are in order and if any additional ones are needed.



sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> My additional documents were uploaded on 2nd september after CO requested for them. Still to hear from CO!!!


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone....the occupation is engineering technologist....


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

It is written that they try to respond within 7 days. It depends on their workload. Some pple receive grants quickly after submission on requested documents, but there are some who wait longer.


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

my Application is allocated to Brisbane team 32 on 13th Sept ,2014 ( I called them up today @131881 it took 45 min to to complete the call) no Docs have been asked to me 

Not sure how this team works ? Is anyone allocated or had been allocated to same team as well? Please share your experience ? When can I expect grant any information on that?

Thx,


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> my Application is allocated to Brisbane team 32 on 13th Sept ,2014 ( I called them up today @131881 it took 45 min to to complete the call) no Docs have been asked to me
> 
> ...


Great... did they tell you the CO team name ?

From what i have read Brisbane teams are generally fast compared to Adelaide.. Are you expecting CO to ask for Docs ? if you have uploaded everything in advance then you might be heading for a direct grant


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Great... did they tell you the CO team name ?
> 
> From what i have read Brisbane teams are generally fast compared to Adelaide.. Are you expecting CO to ask for Docs ? if you have uploaded everything in advance then you might be heading for a direct grant


Yeah its Brisbane team 32

I have uploaded all the docs required as per the application. The operator informed me that it not necessary that CO may contact me after looking into my application as I have uploaded all the docs 

Lets See 

Thx,
Ashok


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know what's happening ???? Front loaded all documents. CO allocated on 19Aug , till date no correspondence from DIBP !!!!
God knows Y my application is struck&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Don't know what's happening ???? Front loaded all documents. CO allocated on 19Aug , till date no correspondence from DIBP !!!!
> God knows Y my application is struck��������


Please share you timelines Ankur ( you can edit the signature under tha Tab QUICKLINKS next to LOGOUT on the right top Green strip ) 

may be forum can suggest you something

also which team your case assigned to?

Thx


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Such a slow monday....


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Where are the grants....


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

*CO Allocation*

Called DIBP. Get to know CO is not yet allocated to my application. Need to wait for another couple of weeks.


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> my Application is allocated to Brisbane team 32 on 13th Sept ,2014 ( I called them up today @131881 it took 45 min to to complete the call) no Docs have been asked to me
> 
> ...


I was with the same team Ashok and got my grant today morning. Had called up on 11th sept and had been told no CO allocated as yet so was surprised this morning


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats brother....what was ur lodge date


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

is adelaide team 02 fast....replies would be helpful


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Where are the grants....


One July applicant got the grant today - 
see July thread 189GSM - July 2014 Applicants - Page 8


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today 

Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.

Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )

Cheers!!


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

For the ones accessing expat forum from phone, I am copying my signature in the text here, so that you can see my time line:

Vet applied: 8 Nov'13, Vet +: 10 Feb'14
ACT SS applied: 19 Feb'14, ACT SS approved: 16 May'14, Invite: 2 July'14
ACT (190) Lodged: 3 July'14, CO: 12 Sept'14, Direct Grant: 15 Sept'14
Flying: Yet to decide!!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...


Congratulations Garry!!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Congratulations Garry!!!


Thanks gsingh..


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Congrats brother....what was ur lodge date


4th july


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

And the day has finally arrived. Happy to inform you that got my grant today at 11AM IST. It was a direct grant.
I didnt upload Form 80 or 1221. Front loaded PCC and Medicals.
GSM Adelaide was the team.

Plan to travel last week of October

Visa Class 189 
IELTS: 5 Apr 2014 |
ACS Submitted: 263111 May 2014 | 
Result: +ve 11 Sep 2014 | 
EOI submitted (60 Points): 26 Apr 2014 | 
Invite : 12th May 2014 | 
Medical 26 May 2014 | 
Visa application submitted 26 June 2014 | 
PCC Uploaded 26 July 2014 | 
CO - Direct Grant 15th Sept | 
Grant - 15th Sep


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

madhukar.goud said:


> And the day has finally arrived. Happy to inform you that got my grant today at 11AM IST. It was a direct grant.
> I didnt upload Form 80 or 1221. Front loaded PCC and Medicals.
> GSM Adelaide was the team.
> 
> ...


congrats Madhukar.. i also got my grant today and plan to travel in the last week of Oct. Which city are you headed to?


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Dear All,

At the outset, many congratulations to everyone who have got their grants till now and all the best to those who are waiting for them.

Im glad and completely overjoyed to inform that I received my direct grant (190, ACT state) on 11th September, (Last Thursday) and also apologies for informing so late.. 

I cant thank enough to all the group members for their support through some very tough times and answering all queries, inspite some of them being very lame.. 

All the best for your journey and i hope we rub shoulders in Australia some day..

Regards


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats to all those who received grants today.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear friends

Today I loged into my immi account I found few of my documents status has been changed from RECOMMENDED to REQUESTED.

Does it mean CO has been allocated.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Today I loged into my immi account I found few of my documents status has been changed from RECOMMENDED to REQUESTED.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been allocated.


Yes Majid..it means CO is requesting these docs.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

Received my Grant today Afternoon  
Thx to the forum


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

madhukar.goud said:


> And the day has finally arrived. Happy to inform you that got my grant today at 11AM IST. It was a direct grant.
> I didnt upload Form 80 or 1221. Front loaded PCC and Medicals.
> GSM Adelaide was the team.
> 
> ...


Congrats Madhukar.
Best of luck for your travel.
I have lodged VISA (NSW 190) on 13 Sep 2014.
When do you think i can expect VISA Grant??


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


Congrates ashok can you plz share your timeline.... when did u lodged the application


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Congrates ashok can you plz share your timeline.... when did u lodged the application


thanks


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> thanks


Congratulations! Whas it a visa 189 or 190?


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

gigio said:


> congratulations! Whas it a visa 189 or 190?


189


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

ashokmulchandani said:


> 189


Hurray!!! So we are getting closer: I am a mid July 189 applicant! :fingerscrossed:Thanks and party a lot


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

ph2sg2au said:


> hi guys! received a direct grant on 12-Sept after waiting for 80 days...
> 
> good luck to all others waiting for their grants! all the best!


congrats mate and all the best


----------



## Vickyh (Aug 22, 2014)

chuminh said:


> i guess Team 7 adelaide is abit slacking behind compare to other teams. mine was also allocated to them. hope to receive good news the next 2 weeks


my case was also allocated to team 7 adelaide, good luck！


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

How is adelaide team 02....any fast


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who got visa grant recently. 

I did my medical and its been finalized. I gave Form 80 and PCC to my agent a week ago. But still they did not uploaded the docs. I asked them about the CO from which team. They refused to tell me. Is there any way to know about the CO ?? I imported my application. ( I have access to my immi account). Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## divyamuthu (Sep 12, 2014)

You have the right to know the progress of your application so you better ask your agent for the team details


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

vip said:


> congrats Madhukar.. i also got my grant today and plan to travel in the last week of Oct. Which city are you headed to?


Thanks vip, mostly melbourne, how about you?


----------



## madhukar.goud (Jul 8, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Congrats Madhukar.
> Best of luck for your travel.
> I have lodged VISA (NSW 190) on 13 Sep 2014.
> When do you think i can expect VISA Grant??


Mine took 80 days, but mine was 189. I guess the timelines for 190 are little different.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Advice Please*

Hey Everyone,

I launched my application on 25 Jun (189) and still don't have any update. I see most of June folks have got grants. I called up DIBP on 11 and they informed me that i still don't have a CO. Should I give them a ring again? or wait for 3 months ? Anyone with experience of waiting 80+ days?

Thanks,


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello All,

I lodged my *VISA 189* on 18 June 2014. The CO last contacted me on 11 Sept and told me that my meds are being processed. Later the same day, my meds were finalized and reflected on the Immi account. I also informed the CO about the same on same day.

When should I expect a revert from CO as only *2 days are left in completion of 3 months (90 days already completed).* (today is 91st day)


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I launched my application on 25 Jun (189) and still don't have any update. I see most of June folks have got grants. I called up DIBP on 11 and they informed me that i still don't have a CO. Should I give them a ring again? or wait for 3 months ? Anyone with experience of waiting 80+ days?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

I've been waiting for 98 days because my son's medicals was referred to MOC. Grab the phone if it will make you feel better. Some people in the forum got their grants a few days after ringing the department so who knows. Might work for you as well. Cheers!


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All,

How do we know if our medicals are finalized and not referred. My organize health link disappeared does that mean medicals are clear ?.


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

ramgopal_vij said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How do we know if our medicals are finalized and not referred. My organize health link disappeared does that mean medicals are clear ?.


Login here - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

and see if medicals are submitted to DIBP, click on the print summary button then it will show when hospital has submitted your medicals to DIBP


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All

My last documents were submitted on 2nd September and I am still waiting to hear anything new.


I have lodged through an agent. Would it be wise to contact the CO on phone or email directly?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

No grants today?


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

No grants today....I guess they will start flowing in soon....and sevnik u cannot call co directly....they wont give any information coz we have a mara agent....


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear All,

I am one of the quite audience of this thread, though I had hired a consultant to process my VISA; this group has been very informative and have witnessed a great support, encouragement and motivation to fellow applicants. BTW; yesterday, me and my family (wife & son) by god’s grace and prayers/blessing from well wishers we have been blessed with the golden mail. Here are some my details:

Sub Class: 190 (223112)
VISA Lodged: 23rd July 2014
VISA Granted: 15th Sep 2014.

It has been a long wait (prior to VISA lodgment) and complex task but worth it, just do the right things; have patience and determination with hope and faith, you all will get there just like us. 

Our prayers and wishes to all those who are waiting for the grant and good luck to all those have got them for the task ahead.

Cheers
Mel


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
IELTS - October 2013
ACS - March 2014
EOI - March 2014
Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
Grant - 16th Sept 2014

Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unitelligeble words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....

Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have caleld up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate (Sorry if I missed anyone else).

So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...


Big Congratulations brother. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Big Congratulations brother. Keep us in your prayer.


Thank you Brother..will get ur grant soon.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Grant.
Thanks a lot friends. This forum has been so helpful in achieving this. 
I am feeling numb. Finally all the efforts of more that one and a half year paid off. 
You guys have kept me motivated. Guided me in this journey.
May god bless you all and shower his blessings.
Everyone will soon have a blast. Your Grant is just at your door step. 
Best of luck.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Congratulations, keep us on your prayer.



gsingh said:


> I got Grant.
> Thanks a lot friends. This forum has been so helpful in achieving this.
> I am feeling numb. Finally all the efforts of more that one and a half year paid off.
> You guys have kept me motivated. Guided me in this journey.
> ...


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...



Congrats Buddy, Can you please share the number you had dialed for DIBP Adelaide? my case is also with Adelaide, Team4.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Has anybody experienced the problem with form 80? while I try to remove last signature page and replace with my signed page, giving error message as secured document & asked for password. How should i replace signature page with mine.

Please suggest who have uploaded form 80, how did you guys managed?


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi bro ,

Have you got your grant letter or you just saw the grant in your account ? Mine also with adl team 4 and found granted on 11 Sep , but still not received the letter ..

can share the contact no of adelade team 4. 
Plsssss







jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

msdaus said:


> Congratulations, keep us on your prayer.


Your Grant is just around the corner. Best of luck :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

sumit_narang said:


> Congrats Buddy, Can you please share the number you had dialed for DIBP Adelaide? my case is also with Adelaide, Team4.


I called up brisbane team and got the information from them..the no is +617313670000..
All The Best Bro!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Your Grant is just around the corner. Best of luck :thumb::thumb:


congrats gsingh!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi bro ,
> 
> Have you got your grant letter or you just saw the grant in your account ? Mine also with adl team 4 and found granted on 11 Sep , but still not received the letter ..
> 
> ...


Hi Bro,
actually i called up the Brisbane team and got the information from them..i applied thru agent and came to know abt my grant when i checked my immiaccount..i cant see the grant letter but my agent got the letter from DIBP.and he would be forwarding it..
the brisbane team no is +617313670000


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> I called up brisbane team and got the information from them..the no is +617313670000..
> All The Best Bro!!


Thanks Bro.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Jimmy I also have an agent....but I have a doubt....if.i call them up will they give me info coz I heard if u have an agent they do not talk to you....


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

mukul-saini said:


> Jimmy I also have an agent....but I have a doubt....if.i call them up will they give me info coz I heard if u have an agent they do not talk to you....


Who so ever has told you that is wrong rather That's utter Saand Ka Gobar.. 

You call them you will be asked for TRN and date of birth and they will entertain your queries. 

Try it.. Call up brisbane number of DIBP. 

REGARDS, 

DEEP


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> Jimmy I also have an agent....but I have a doubt....if.i call them up will they give me info coz I heard if u have an agent they do not talk to you....


Even i thought so mate..but the lady on phone was polite and patiently answered my questions..so go ahead bro.try you luck!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Who so ever has told you that is wrong rather That's utter Saand Ka Gobar..
> 
> You call them you will be asked for TRN and date of birth and they will entertain your queries.
> 
> ...


You are right bro!!! even i wasted time thinking the same thing..so guys go ahead and call DIBP!!


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Wherr can I get the number for adelaidr team 2 gsm


----------



## divyamuthu (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi everyone 
I have applied for a 489 visa on May 25 2014. Co was allotted on August 8 . submitted the last request document on August 28 . still no updates from co . send 3 mails but no response . Team 32 brisbane is handling my case . can someone give me the phone number of how to contact them


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry Guys a small mistake.I called up Brisbane Team and not Adelaide.and the grant came from Team Brisbane.(CO initial *PT*)


----------



## divyamuthu (Sep 12, 2014)

Jimmy hendrix can you please give me the contact number


----------



## divyamuthu (Sep 12, 2014)

Jimmy hendrix could you please give me the contact number of diac brisbane


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> congrats gsingh!!


Thanks Garry.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> I called up brisbane team and got the information from them..the no is +617313670000..
> All The Best Bro!!


Remove one extra zero at the end.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

lemehs said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am one of the quite audience of this thread, though I had hired a consultant to process my VISA; this group has been very informative and have witnessed a great support, encouragement and motivation to fellow applicants. BTW; yesterday, me and my family (wife & son) by god’s grace and prayers/blessing from well wishers we have been blessed with the golden mail. Here are some my details:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Lemehs, which city are you headed to and when?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...


Congratts a ton and more bro, so happy for you, finally a giant contributor to the forum got the grand reward, THE GRANT. All the best.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jimmy Brother.. sooo happy for you.. !!

I am yet to reach there.. CO contact me once more ..he asked me something.. for which a wiser decision i took now ... but I hope it get processed soon..and as you said .. you better call them when you need it .. but call with some genuine reasons.. don't call just to check status.. call if you are nearly 3 months.. call if your documents are send by you and nearing 1 week.. call if you do not here back or have some genuine queries.. they will respond or check your application for sure..this is my experience from team Brisbane.. 

tks,
Eva



jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...


----------



## Ker2Aus (Jul 15, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> I called up brisbane team and got the information from them..the no is +617313670000..
> All The Best Bro!!


Congrats Jimmy. I am happy for you.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Ker2Aus said:


> Congrats Jimmy. I am happy for you.



Thank you mate.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

divyamuthu said:


> Jimmy hendrix could you please give me the contact number of diac brisbane


sure mate.its +61731367000..brisbane team.call them IST- 10.00


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratts a ton and more bro, so happy for you, finally a giant contributor to the forum got the grand reward, THE GRANT. All the best.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thank you Brother.. and i wish you a Speedy GRANT as well!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Jimmy Brother.. sooo happy for you.. !!
> 
> I am yet to reach there.. CO contact me once more ..he asked me something.. for which a wiser decision i took now ... but I hope it get processed soon..and as you said .. you better call them when you need it .. but call with some genuine reasons.. don't call just to check status.. call if you are nearly 3 months.. call if your documents are send by you and nearing 1 week.. call if you do not here back or have some genuine queries.. they will respond or check your application for sure..this is my experience from team Brisbane..
> 
> ...


Thank you Eva and I wish you a Speedy Grant as well!!
you are right..you better call them when you need it.IT REALLY WORKS!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Amit where are YOU????
Got the Grant Mate!!!!..if u haven't pushed me i would have waited till 20th June..Thanks a Ton Bro...


----------



## swavik (Aug 23, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Thank you Eva and I wish you a Speedy Grant as well!!
> you are right..you better call them when you need it.IT REALLY WORKS!!!


Hey jimmy,

Congratulations for you Grant..All the Best to you..

I think i should also make a call to the Brisbane team 33..

I have lodged my visa on 3 june..

Co from Brisbane team contacted me on 3rd Sept for an additional document(Health Undertaking to be signed) which we submitted on 4th Sept..

Still no reply..

I have mailed them.BUt i think i should contact them..Last week i did contact Brisbane team, They said they have lot of emails so they will finalize our case in 7-10 days..tomorrow is the 7th day. and almost two weeks we have submitted the undertaking..So will wait till tomorrow morning and then contact them..

All the best to yo..


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

swavik said:


> Hey jimmy,
> 
> Congratulations for you Grant..All the Best to you..
> 
> ...


Thank you mate..yes i think you should call them and ask abt the status..even i was asked to submit some documents and my agent did send it on that day itself but when i calld them today they said they dint received it yet..but then after one hour i got the Grant..i guess when we call, they check our application and mails send by us and if everything is ok they give us grant.(.its my theory ) so go ahead bro and call them.Good Luck


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

but what surprised me here is the second mail came from Adelaide email id even though first one was from Brisbane team.. so whom should i contact now..?? the second email doesn't hold team details just a case officer name with initial JL .anyone knows he belongs to which team etc..

Eva


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...


Yoohoo Jimmy......congratsss. I am so happy to see this post from you. All the best mate for your life ahead. Partyyyy hard


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

gsingh said:


> I got Grant.
> Thanks a lot friends. This forum has been so helpful in achieving this.
> I am feeling numb. Finally all the efforts of more that one and a half year paid off.
> You guys have kept me motivated. Guided me in this journey.
> ...


Congratssss mate


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Yoohoo Jimmy......congratsss. I am so happy to see this post from you. All the best mate for your life ahead. Partyyyy hard[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yo mate...thank you so much..Finally i made a call today and like u said tried my luck and voila!!!..here comes the GRANT!!!
> Thanks bro for motivating me..hope we will cross path in aus..:boxing:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah mate. We share the same Anzco. Keep me posted about your job hunt.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Jimmy Brother.. sooo happy for you.. !!
> 
> I am yet to reach there.. CO contact me once more ..he asked me something.. for which a wiser decision i took now ... but I hope it get processed soon..and as you said .. you better call them when you need it .. but call with some genuine reasons.. don't call just to check status.. call if you are nearly 3 months.. call if your documents are send by you and nearing 1 week.. call if you do not here back or have some genuine queries.. they will respond or check your application for sure..this is my experience from team Brisbane..
> 
> ...


Eva....waiting for your grant too. Hope it comes in soon


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> amitferns said:
> 
> 
> > Yoohoo Jimmy......congratsss. I am so happy to see this post from you. All the best mate for your life ahead. Partyyyy hard[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Congratulations to those who have got the visa. Anybody who has applied for visa before 13th June and is still waiting for CO allocation or grant?

Here are my details

e-Visa Lodgement: 13 June'14
Medical: 24 June'14
Medical Followup: 8 Aug'14 This was for my wife, they had requested additional tests
PCC: 21 Aug2014


Awaiting CO allocation and Grant...

Ravi


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Congrats!*



jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...


Congrats jimmy! Really happy for you. You would've got your grant much before but for your agent :-(. All's well that ends well.

All the best.

Hope we get to hear from Eva soon!

Cheers


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...


Congrats Buddy... So happy for you..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Congrats Buddy... So happy for you..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate..now comes the real Battle...securing a JOB:juggle:


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Congrats jimmy! Really happy for you. You would've got your grant much before but for your agent :-(. All's well that ends well.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> ...


thank you venu..you are right...i would have got it before but as there is a saying everything happens for good..yesrtday the lady on the phone was so polite and she showed more concern than my agent on my case.. and i think that concern turnd the tables for me...


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> jimmyhendrix said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Jimmy on the grant.
> ...


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Yeah mate. We share the same Anzco. Keep me posted about your job hunt.


Yeah Sure Buddy!!!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> abhifirewall said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you abhi.. I got the US PCC in two months time.so i guess it would reach u by oct.
> ...


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Another day started .. 5th day after system updated as granted . But not yet received the letter ... 
What should I do ?


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

wish said:


> Another day started .. 5th day after system updated as granted . But not yet received the letter ...
> What should I do ?


Hey Wish..relax buddy..call the DIBP and clear it..


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hey Wish..relax buddy..call the DIBP and clear it..


I called them yesterday bro ... The lady asked me to wait and she never disclosed anyting rather she said that if its granted then co will update it ... Untill I receive the letter I have no mood to celebrate ....

I checked vevo and it's updated the grant status ... Then why the letter became delay ?

Did co forget about the letter ?


----------



## ark (May 27, 2013)

wish said:


> I called them yesterday bro ... The lady asked me to wait and she never disclosed anyting rather she said that if its granted then co will update it ... Untill I receive the letter I have no mood to celebrate ....
> 
> I checked vevo and it's updated the grant status ... Then why the letter became delay ?
> 
> Did co forget about the letter ?



you've got PR VISA info on VEVO? So, why do you need the letter anyway? My understanding is that The letter is just a notification, doesn't mean or prove anything else. Getting your visa registered on VEVO is all you need to travel to and live in australia. Maybe seniors have different opnion.


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

ark said:


> you've got PR VISA info on VEVO? So, why do you need the letter anyway? My understanding is that The letter is just a notification, doesn't mean or prove anything else. Getting your visa registered on VEVO is all you need to travel to and live in australia. Maybe seniors have different opnion.


I think that the visa of Wish's wife can't be searched from VEVO that's why he needs the letter


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

ark said:


> you've got PR VISA info on VEVO? So, why do you need the letter anyway? My understanding is that The letter is just a notification, doesn't mean or prove anything else. Getting your visa registered on VEVO is all you need to travel to and live in australia. Maybe seniors have different opnion.


Yes , mine and my wife details are updated in vevo . But I thought that we should keep the letter as a evidence of pr status ? I could save the vevo status in pdf and emailed to my mail as well. 

Somebody pls confirm it . Should I wait for the officel co letter ? Or vevo should be enough to confirm the pr grant?


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

retake said:


> I think that the visa of Wish's wife can't be searched from VEVO that's why he needs the letter


Hi bro , I managed to find her visa grant no .. it's just the very next no of my visa grant no ..I just try my luck and search in vevo and found its correct . So now I can see mine and my wife visa grant details in vevo ... Does it sufficient? Or do we really need the CO official letter to confirm the pr status? Totally confused ....


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi bro , I managed to find her visa grant no .. it's just the very next no of my visa grant no ..I just try my luck and search in vevo and found its correct . So now I can see mine and my wife visa grant details in vevo ... Does it sufficient? Or do we really need the CO official letter to confirm the pr status? Totally confused ....


I think thats enough..your visa details in VEVO itself shows your PR status..lets see if any seniors have something to say about this.


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have lodge my visa(189) on June 21 and uploaded all docs including form 80 ,Do u guys think co has assigned to my case?or to find the status shld I call dibp,wht u guys say??


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

thota123 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have lodge my visa(189) on June 21 and uploaded all docs including form 80 ,Do u guys think co has assigned to my case?or to find the status shld I call dibp,wht u guys say??


Yup..call them mate..


----------



## vinnair77 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Visa grant after uploading of documents*

The CO on 8th of July had given me 28 days for PCCs from India and UK (as we lived in both the places) and medicals, which we could not furnish in 28 days. So they extended it by another 28 days, yesterday after around 35 days from second extension date I could upload all the docs. I am almost about to land a job in Australia. Could you please advise, by when will my visa be granted? Do I need to contact the CO so that they will look into my application now?


----------



## swavik (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey all,

Happy to say that I received the Grant mail Today morning IST 7 am..

Lodged the Visa on 3rd june, 

All documents Frontloaded,

CO allocated 3rd Sept, asked for Health Undertaking to be signed.

Submitted the Undertaking on 4th September,

Called DIBP today morning at 6 am IST and received the Grant mail at 7am

First entry to be made before 11 Dec 2014..

One milestone crossed ,now planning for the next..

All the best to all of them..

Thank you very much for each and every person on the forum who helped to keep everyone updated..

Thanks JIMMY..your msg motivated me to call them up AGAIN..


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

swavik said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Happy to say that I received the Grant mail Today morning IST 7 am..
> 
> ...



Congratulations brother. Keep us in your prayer......


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations to all June applicants who have already received their respective grants..

It looks like I am one of the very few who is yet to receive the grant.. Just beginning to get a wee bit restless now...

But patience is a virtue, eh?


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

I need expertsuggestion on EOI submitted and effective date.

Actually i submitted EOI on 12 July with 55 points but later on i updated the EOI on 15th Aug with my spouse details ( got 5 extra point after putting her ACS and ielts details) and in total it become 60 points then.

now i received my invitation on 8th Sep and after filling visa i am still able to see EOI submitted date as "12 july" and in actual i updated the EOI on 15th aug with exact details and even i got my invite basis my details in 15th Aug.

Do my CO refer to date of first submission which is coming in visa application (12th July) or he will be able to get that i have updated EOI on 15th Aug and he will consider latest details?

Do i have to worry or everything is fine?...i have EOI reference letter where it is showing the date of submit is "15-aug-2014" but don't know why on visa application in IMMI account it is coming as "12 july"

Need your expert advice, very tensed


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

swavik said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Happy to say that I received the Grant mail Today morning IST 7 am..
> 
> ...


I am curious about what they told you over the phone. Congrats !!


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally..I got my grant letter, after calling CO today morning. Thanks Jimmy for the number... But guys I am not able to check it on VEVO, it is gving error(3) and saying pls contact immidept or CO. has anybody faced the same problem?


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

wish said:


> hi all ,
> 
> somebody can say the contact number of gsm adelade ?
> 
> Thx


+617313670000


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

sumit_narang said:


> +617313670000


Is it Adelaide or Brisbane no ?


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

sumit_narang said:


> Finally..I got my grant letter, after calling CO today morning. Thanks Jimmy for the number... But guys I am not able to check it on VEVO, it is gving error(3) and saying pls contact immidept or CO. has anybody faced the same problem?


Your co from which team ? Thx


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

wish said:


> Is it Adelaide or Brisbane no ?


Dude, I called on this number and the lady was from Adelaide Team 7, so I think it is.


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

wish said:


> Your co from which team ? Thx


Adelaide Team 7


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sumit_narang said:


> Finally..I got my grant letter, after calling CO today morning. Thanks Jimmy for the number... But guys I am not able to check it on VEVO, it is gving error(3) and saying pls contact immidept or CO. has anybody faced the same problem?


Congrats. This is funny. Do they expect us to call to get the grant?


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Congrats. This is funny. Do they expect us to call to get the grant?


Thanks man, but yes, if co is assigned to you better call him.. this can end your wait. Best of Luck.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

sumit_narang said:


> Adelaide Team 7


can you share ur timeline sumit. my co is from team 7 as well


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

chuminh said:


> can you share ur timeline sumit. my co is from team 7 as well


EOI submitted - 11 June
Invitation - 23 June
Visa Lodged - 27 June
Co Assigned - 11 Sep
Granted - 17 Sep


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sumit_narang said:


> EOI submitted - 11 June
> Invitation - 23 June
> Visa Lodged - 27 June
> Co Assigned - 11 Sep
> Granted - 17 Sep


and what is your occupation code?


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

samy25 said:


> and what is your occupation code?


ANZSCO - 261313
Points - 60
subclass - 189


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

sumit_narang said:


> EOI submitted - 11 June
> Invitation - 23 June
> Visa Lodged - 27 June
> Co Assigned - 11 Sep
> Granted - 17 Sep


How did you come to know about CO?


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

javedhp said:


> How did you come to know about CO?


He asked to upload the PCC again on 11 Sep.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

samy25 said:


> and what is your occupation code?


hi Samy
Have you heard any news from DIBP regarding ur case. we share the same occupation code 2611, I applied on 20 June and have not heard any news from CO yet. CO from team 7 as well


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

swavik said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Happy to say that I received the Grant mail Today morning IST 7 am..
> 
> ...


Congrates!!! mate... Happy for you...


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear All,

I received the grant today. I have not received the letter yet but I can find my details in VEVO.
It was direct grant. I applied on 4th July.
I want to say that to everyone and this forum was great support and amazing motivation wahile waiting for the grant.
Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants !


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

javedhp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the grant today. I have not received the letter yet but I can find my details in VEVO.
> It was direct grant. I applied on 4th July.
> ...


Congratulations, and safe travels to OZ


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

*Grant !!!!!!*

Hello Folks,

I received direct grant today around 11 am IST.

On 15th I called DIBP and came to know that CO was not yet allocated. Today I received grant from Adelaide Team 6.

A great relief atlast.....

All the best for all those who are waiting grant.


----------



## Skarutur (Sep 17, 2014)

*elodgement page blank*

Hi, 
I have submitted my visa application on June 18th. Uploaded all documents. I logged in to the immigration website 2 days back, it is showing all blank. No visa application or anything. Is that OK?


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

sumit_narang said:


> Finally..I got my grant letter, after calling CO today morning. Thanks Jimmy for the number... But guys I am not able to check it on VEVO, it is gving error(3) and saying pls contact immidept or CO. has anybody faced the same problem?


Congratulations Sumit!!! I think there were too many June Visa applications (I cant confirm the news, but I just heard) and that may be causing delay in the process. So, if your lodgement date is more than 12 weeks then it's better to check with them... Don't take chances...

By the ways did you check with your Grant number or with the remaining options as well in VEVO?


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congratulations Sumit!!! I think there were too many June Visa applications (I cant confirm the news, but I just heard) and that may be causing delay in the process. So, if your lodgement date is more than 12 weeks then it's better to check with them... Don't take chances...
> 
> By the ways did you check with your Grant number or with the remaining options as well in VEVO?


Yes, I tried with Grant number too, but its the same message. 

Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

varun71863 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need expertsuggestion on EOI submitted and effective date.
> 
> ...


Hey Varun,

No worries here !!

If your points change, your submission date won't change. CO will check your correspondence section and moreover they will be aware of your Visa date of effect (15th Aug). Just chill.

-Vasu.


----------



## sumit_narang (Mar 10, 2013)

sumit_narang said:


> Yes, I tried with Grant number too, but its the same message.
> 
> Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you.


and the strange thing is, I am able to see the information for my dependent on VEVO.


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hey Varun,
> 
> No worries here !!
> 
> ...


Thanks Vasu, that gave me lot of relief if CO will check correspondence section.

I hope this will not create any problem, also for tax statements do we have to give only for the relevant experience considered by ACS or we have to give tax statement from start of experience?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

varun71863 said:


> Thanks Vasu, that gave me lot of relief if CO will check correspondence section.
> 
> I hope this will not create any problem, also for tax statements do we have to give only for the relevant experience considered by ACS or we have to give tax statement from start of experience?



You have to provide exp documents for the period, which you claimed points. Rest of the years not required.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarav said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I received direct grant today around 11 am IST.
> 
> ...



Congrats Sarav!! All The Best!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

javedhp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the grant today. I have not received the letter yet but I can find my details in VEVO.
> It was direct grant. I applied on 4th July.
> ...


Congrats Javed!!! All The Best for a bright future in OZ


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

Skarutur said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my visa application on June 18th. Uploaded all documents. I logged in to the immigration website 2 days back, it is showing all blank. No visa application or anything. Is that OK?


Can you tell me if you can see your record when you login (With Reference No.). If not then may you can try and import your application once again. 
But if you see the record once you login but when you click your application you are not able to see the details (forms submitted etc.), then I think its better to contact DIBP.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

*Wait for a day*



sumit_narang said:


> and the strange thing is, I am able to see the information for my dependent on VEVO.


Try it tomorrow. I am not sure what the error message means. If not working, then I think you have to contact DIBP.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

javedhp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the grant today. I have not received the letter yet but I can find my details in VEVO.
> It was direct grant. I applied on 4th July.
> ...


Congratus Javed...
was it 189 or 190?


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Sarav!! All The Best!!


Thanks mate..


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

I want my grant today....please god....waheguru


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi everybody!
I need help!!!!!!!
60 points
IELTS - 18.08.2013
EA (Aeronautical Engineer) husband – 18.12.2013 – 28.04.2014
SA SS (190) - 02.06.2014 
Visa lodged – 20.06.2014
CO: 20.08.2014, asked 80 and 1221 forms
Our agent wrote us that CO asked yesterday (17.09.2014) both CV – husband and my (I’m not the first applicant). 
Moreover, I left the service of my work *29th of August,[/B] as my husband has a lot of business trip (longer than 2 weeks) and we decided that I should accompany him.
However, we don’t know that we must write about this changes to CO. We asked the agent about our problem, she doesn’t answer a letter. 
What should we do? I can’t sent my CV from employer, as I am unemployed.*


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ytommyla said:


> Hi everybody!
> I need help!!!!!!!
> 60 points
> IELTS - 18.08.2013
> ...


CV is not a letter from your employer. It is a document stating your experience and educational qualification. Have you claimed partner skills points?


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

It is interesting. However, I don't have partner skills points. My husband did CV 2 month ago and he sent CV with signature of his employer and he wrote about experience, which he have now. He didn't write about education... I'm nervous, as we didn't write about my status from 29th of August.
P.s. Med and PCC - 01.09.2014 done and added.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

ytommyla said:


> Hi everybody!
> I need help!!!!!!!
> 60 points
> IELTS - 18.08.2013
> ...


*

You can sent a normal cv to your co as you are secondary applicant and you are not claiming any points for your work experience..... Even though if you claim spouse point ,it's does not required you have to be in job when you applied for visa ... Meaning to say that the spouse points can be claimed if after you have done your skill assessment and you have your IELTS .

Without any worry you can sent your cv to co .... 
Even I claimed spouse point for my wife and co never even asked anything about her employment...
Hope this will help*


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

sumit_narang said:


> +617313670000


Hi guys,,,,

I got my grant letter today morning after I make a cal to +617313670000
I got connected with in few sec and the lady told me she have no idea y the letter became so delay after the grant ( almost one week ) . She did say that she going to generate it immediately and I got the letter with in 10 min time ....
Really happy and wish you all very speedy grant ....

My advice is to don't call +61133*** this no .. you will waste your time and money ... 
Pls cal +617313670000... You will get your outcome very fast ...

Cheers ....


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

I wrote in the form 1221 and 80 that I am working from 09.09.2014 - present, I sign my forms 22/08/2014 and sent to our agent, but I left my work 29th August and didn't say about it to my agent and CO. Is it ok? or CO will think that I am not a good applicant or so on... I had very strange experience of work... 1 year I didn't work and I chanched my work direction. I am lawyer, but my last position was Specialist in operation business support.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi guys,,,,
> 
> I got my grant letter today morning after I make a cal to +617313670000
> I got connected with in few sec and the lady told me she have no idea y the letter became so delay after the grant ( almost one week ) . She did say that she going to generate it immediately and I got the letter with in 10 min time ....
> ...


 WISH....Finally Your wish is GRANTED!!!


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Called up the Brisbane number,and was told that the CO team was allocated to my application on 4th Sept. And there's nothing pending from documentation perspective, just that the CO looking at it or the team(Adelaide 23)looking at it is pretty busy and will have a look once they finish the earlier ones.

Was asked to hang in there for a few...


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

anandc said:


> Called up the Brisbane number,and was told that the CO team was allocated to my application on 4th Sept. And there's nothing pending from documentation perspective, just that the CO looking at it or the team(Adelaide 23)looking at it is pretty busy and will have a look once they finish the earlier ones.
> 
> Was asked to hang in there for a few...


Gear up for the grant mate..anytime you will get it!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

wish said:


> You can sent a normal cv to your co as you are secondary applicant and you are not claiming any points for your work experience..... Even though if you claim spouse point ,it's does not required you have to be in job when you applied for visa ... Meaning to say that the spouse points can be claimed if after you have done your skill assessment and you have your IELTS .
> 
> Without any worry you can sent your cv to co ....
> Even I claimed spouse point for my wife and co never even asked anything about her employment...
> Hope this will help


We are in the same situation. I fully agree with you: partner does not need any work experience, just the assessment and iELTS


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello All,

I am very happy to announce that I got me grant today at 4:30 AM IST today. Details are in my signature. 

Thanks to all for your valuable suggestions. This forum has kept me alive during this long journey.

Thanks to all and wish grants to all of you remaining soon.


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I got me grant today at 4:30 AM IST today. Details are in my signature.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro! May I ask what did the CO asked from you last Sept 8?


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I got me grant today at 4:30 AM IST today. Details are in my signature.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## javedhp (Sep 14, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> congratus javed...
> Was it 189 or 190?


189


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

retake said:


> Congratulations bro! May I ask what did the CO asked from you last Sept 8?


Hello,

The CO had asked for point correction consent. Actually I had put in all my experience in the EOI which brought me to 65 and CO wanted to reduce it to 60.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

This calling thing really works....so happy....recd the grant 15 minutes after calling diac on 0061731367000....had uploaded ething on 12th sep....got the grant in 15 mins after calling....thankyou so much to eone in this forum....it has the moat positive vibe....my lodge date was 20th june....


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> This calling thing really works....so happy....recd the grant 15 minutes after calling diac on 0061731367000....had uploaded ething on 12th sep....got the grant in 15 mins after calling....thankyou so much to eone in this forum....it has the moat positive vibe....my lodge date was 20th june....


great, congratulations.


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> This calling thing really works....so happy....recd the grant 15 minutes after calling diac on 0061731367000....had uploaded ething on 12th sep....got the grant in 15 mins after calling....thankyou so much to eone in this forum....it has the moat positive vibe....my lodge date was 20th june....


Congrats Pajji


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

Im in prob. My agent said that they uploaded the form 80 and PCC on 14th Sep. They denied to tell me about my Team Details. So, I want to know my team details. 

1. Is there any way to know about my Team details ??

2. Is there any number to call and get the status of my application ??

I came to know reading this forum that calling to specified team is very effective go get grant.

I imported my application in Immi Account. The status show 'In Progress' and last updated on 22nd August. 

Please suggest me.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> This calling thing really works....so happy....recd the grant 15 minutes after calling diac on 0061731367000....had uploaded ething on 12th sep....got the grant in 15 mins after calling....thankyou so much to eone in this forum....it has the moat positive vibe....my lodge date was 20th june....


Congrats Mate!!! All The Best!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Im in prob. My agent said that they uploaded the form 80 and PCC on 14th Sep. They denied to tell me about my Team Details. So, I want to know my team details.
> 
> ...


Hey mate you can know the status of ur application by calling DIBP.its +61731367000.
Call them around IST 10.00 AM.Good Luck!!!

And one more thing..Please dont tell them Jimmy is behind all this


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol jimmy will be wanted by diac....hehe


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Thankyou all....


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hey mate you can know the status of ur application by calling DIBP.its +61731367000.
> Call them around IST 10.00 AM.Good Luck!!!
> 
> And one more thing..Please dont tell them Jimmy is behind all this


Thanks bro....... 

I ll let u knw what happens.

Im nt going to tell them about u...... 

One more thing, can they give me the team details ??


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Thanks bro.......
> 
> I ll let u knw what happens.
> 
> ...


To be frank i dint get what you mean by team details..Pardon me but can u shed some light on this??


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> To be frank i dint get what you mean by team details..Pardon me but can u shed some light on this??


Team details means that my CO is from which team like Brisbane, Adelaide etc.

I got my CO bt i dont knw anything about my CO because my agent refused to give me the details of CO.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Team details means that my CO is from which team like Brisbane, Adelaide etc.
> 
> I got my CO bt i dont knw anything about my CO because my agent refused to give me the details of CO.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok i got you..even my agent dint tell me about who is my CO or which team..he just plainly said a CO is allocated..I came to know abt it when i called DIBP and the lady on phone was polite enough to give me the details..
So mate i think only DIBP could give u some answers!!!


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Ok i got you..even my agent dint tell me about who is my CO or which team..he just plainly said a CO is allocated..I came to know abt it when i called DIBP and the lady on phone was polite enough to give me the details..
> So mate i think only DIBP could give u some answers!!!


Thanks mate.


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys!

All the June applicants who have received grants, what are you up to? Applying for jobs from your home countries? Resigning and travelling without a job? What's the news?


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

rk_coutinho said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to those who have got the visa. Anybody who has applied for visa before 13th June and is still waiting for CO allocation or grant?
> 
> ...


I have applied on the 21st June and still waiting as well! please let me know once your CO allocated!


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged and paid my application on the 21st of June. I have not had any response!! I am furstrated! How do you know if you are allocated a CO? The only thing i noticed is that the update date in the immi account has changed to 3rd september!!

and i noticed this in my online application:

Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 03/09/2014 Requested 

Thanks,


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

mdalbah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged and paid my application on the 21st of June. I have not had any response!! I am furstrated! How do you know if you are allocated a CO? The only thing i noticed is that the update date in the immi account has changed to 3rd september!!
> 
> Thanks,


If it has changed then there has been some changes. What is your status? Does any document show as requested? Check your view correspondence link too.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

mdalbah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged and paid my application on the 21st of June. I have not had any response!! I am furstrated! How do you know if you are allocated a CO? The only thing i noticed is that the update date in the immi account has changed to 3rd september!!
> 
> ...


Your Pcc has been requested by CO. Didnt you receive any mail? Have you already submitted your pcc?


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> If it has changed then there has been some changes. What is your status? Does any document show as requested? Check your view correspondence link too.


I noticed this just now

Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 03/09/2014 Requested 

But i didn't have any reply from there explaining what they need!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

mdalbah said:


> I noticed this just now
> 
> Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 03/09/2014 Requested
> 
> But i didn't have any reply from there explaining what they need!


Check your mails again. Check the spam or junk folder. Check the view correspondence link in immiaccount. They have asked for your pcc. Have you submitted it or not?


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Check your mails again. Check the spam or junk folder. Check the view correspondence link in immiaccount. They have asked for your pcc. Have you submitted it or not?


I have checked my junk mail, nothing in there.

I have submitted two (one for the UK and one for Jordan)

I know that they will request the Saudi one, but i cannot ask for it without having a written letter from the australian embassy in saudi requesting it. The australian embassy won't give me a letter without a written letter from the CO! I am stuck now!

Thank you amitferns for the support. Highly appreciated.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

mdalbah said:


> I have checked my junk mail, nothing in there.
> 
> I have submitted two (one for the UK and one for Jordan)
> 
> ...


Pls call dibp and check if they can send the letter again


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Pls call dibp and check if they can send the letter again


Do you have their telephone number by any chance? I tried to look for it without being lucky!

Thanks,


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

189 lodged on 4th July, got grant today


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

pratikj said:


> 189 lodged on 4th July, got grant today


Congrats Pratik.


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

biff said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> All the June applicants who have received grants, what are you up to? Applying for jobs from your home countries? Resigning and travelling without a job? What's the news?


Really confused on how to go about it... . Can anybody guide???. 
I have applied for 190 . CO assigned 13 july medical done19 july14 . Now waiting ...
Its scary to leave job from here and head out. Any advices


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

*189*

Dear all, 
New to this forum. I lodged my visa application on 19 June, CO allocated on 2 Sep, asked for form 80 and 1221. Submitted both forms on 4 Sep. But no response yet. Any idea?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

bis said:


> Dear all,
> New to this forum. I lodged my visa application on 19 June, CO allocated on 2 Sep, asked for form 80 and 1221. Submitted both forms on 4 Sep. But no response yet. Any idea?


Call them


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

mdalbah said:


> do you have their telephone number by any chance? I tried to look for it without being lucky!
> 
> Thanks,


+617313670000


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

biff said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> All the June applicants who have received grants, what are you up to? Applying for jobs from your home countries? Resigning and travelling without a job? What's the news?


Yeah....i have put in my papers. Need to take care of couple of things. Will move out in jan to sydney or melbourne.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanx for the response. However, CO (GSM adelaide 23) has given their email but not contact number. Confused. How to reach them?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.

I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.

I have a medical condition which was thought to be the biggest hurdle for me but just last week when I received Health Undertaking form I got to have confident that I was very close to the grant. And another email came in asking for ECC (English Course Charge) just yesterday and the amount was deducted this morning as I got a notification message from my credit card bank. I came to work and the first thing I did was called DIBP and the grant letter arrived in 20 minutes.

Now, I would like to get the label in my passport. Should I send passport to the nearest Australian Embassy/Consulate along with the charge? Any pointer to the process?

Congrats to those who have got the grant and good luck to those who are still in the process. Yes, the key is to be patience. You will definitely make it as long as you have claimed valid points for the EOI.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Friends.
Congrats to all who received grant in last few days & good luck to rest waiting for Grant ( Including me). 
I applied 190 on June18 all documents front loaded , CO assigned on August19 but till date no communication from DIBP. I called DIBP on September8 & was told CO assigned with initials AK then I again called on September11 at Brisbane number and was told CO is looking on my Employment papers , keep patience will get back shortly if required. Don't know what to do ? As I see m the only June applicant left , waiting for Grant. :-( 
Is calling again on coming Monday as 3months completed yesterday will be a problem or put negative impact on my application ?? 
Seniors Please Reply,....


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> ...


Regarding the visa label, I have found the link already. Will follow up. Thanks!!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> ...


Congratsssss dear. Really happy for you.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

pratikj said:


> 189 lodged on 4th July, got grant today


Congrats Pratik!!! All The Best!!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

vinnair77 said:


> The CO on 8th of July had given me 28 days for PCCs from India and UK (as we lived in both the places) and medicals, which we could not furnish in 28 days. So they extended it by another 28 days, yesterday after around 35 days from second extension date I could upload all the docs. I am almost about to land a job in Australia. Could you please advise, by when will my visa be granted? Do I need to contact the CO so that they will look into my application now?


Yes, call them asap if you haven't already after this post and tell the CO about the uploaded documents, additionally ask him if you can send the same via email as well to him directly. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

swavik said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Happy to say that I received the Grant mail Today morning IST 7 am..
> 
> ...


Congratulation Swavik


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

wish said:


> Hi guys,,,,
> 
> I got my grant letter today morning after I make a cal to +617313670000
> I got connected with in few sec and the lady told me she have no idea y the letter became so delay after the grant ( almost one week ) . She did say that she going to generate it immediately and I got the letter with in 10 min time ....
> ...


Hey Congrats again Wish on grant LETTER, I guess you'd be the only person who got congratulated twice on a single grant, . 

Now sign off from EF for some time, Chill & have a blast. :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

mukul-saini said:


> This calling thing really works....so happy....recd the grant 15 minutes after calling diac on 0061731367000....had uploaded ething on 12th sep....got the grant in 15 mins after calling....thankyou so much to eone in this forum....it has the moat positive vibe....my lodge date was 20th june....


Baut baut Vadhaian hon Mukul paaji, hun signature vi update kar deyo te apniyan unglian khollo, they have long been crossed. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate, finally patience pays


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Baut baut Vadhaian hon Mukul paaji, hun signature vi update kar deyo te apniyan unglian khollo, they have long been crossed.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Wah wah .first of all congrats. Good to hear someone got the grant 15 mins after speaking with them ... wat team was ur file with??


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

I lodged on june 10 . CO assigned on 13 july . All docs medical done now in the waiting lounge


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

bis said:


> Dear all,
> New to this forum. I lodged my visa application on 19 June, CO allocated on 2 Sep, asked for form 80 and 1221. Submitted both forms on 4 Sep. But no response yet. Any idea?


Exactly same thing with me Bis. I'm really getting frustrated. Checking my mail box every morning with no luck..


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

SHIC said:


> Exactly same thing with me Bis. I'm really getting frustrated. Checking my mail box every morning with no luck..


Thats the thing . Me tooo . 1st thing in the morning is chk mail box .... ki shayad kuch aaya ho


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

SHIC said:


> Exactly same thing with me Bis. I'm really getting frustrated. Checking my mail box every morning with no luck..


Same here. Today, its exactly 3 months since I lodged my application. Its more than 15 days since I uploaded forms 80 and 1221. ImmiAccount status for form 80 and 1221 still shows "required". CO hasn't given any phone number; only email address is provided. Sent an email but no response to email too. Getting frustated at this point. Everyday I spent my time either checking the email or the ImmiAccount. 10-12 time a day No idea really.


----------



## mckc (Jan 13, 2014)

Silent reader here, please to inform you that I received my visa today 20 min after calling the DIBP as suggested by many on this site. Detail below;

Visa: 190 Vic 
Applied 7/06/14
CO 11/08/14
Medical submitted 27/08/14
Called DIBP 19/9/14
Grant 19/9/14

All the best my brothers and sisters waiting for the golden ticket, thanks to you all for the valuable information you shared.ðððððð


----------



## venus9 (Aug 4, 2014)

*congrats!*



austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate - Really happy for you and your family. Since we were both Junites, I've been following your case through your roller coaster ride! Honestly I was a bit concerned for you as you had mentioned about your health condition and was worried that the department may take a grim view of your case. 

But all that is behind you now and it is great that it has ended really well for you! Enjoy the moment and all the very best to you!

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi Friends.
> Congrats to all who received grant in last few days & good luck to rest waiting for Grant ( Including me).
> I applied 190 on June18 all documents front loaded , CO assigned on August19 but till date no communication from DIBP. I called DIBP on September8 & was told CO assigned with initials AK then I again called on September11 at Brisbane number and was told CO is looking on my Employment papers , keep patience will get back shortly if required. Don't know what to do ? As I see m the only June applicant left , waiting for Grant. :-(
> Is calling again on coming Monday as 3months completed yesterday will be a problem or put negative impact on my application ??
> Seniors Please Reply,....


Buddy i am also in same situation as yours. Called DIBP first time they said Team 7 is looking into my case but when i called yesterday they said no CO has been allocated yet. 

today i am completing my 3 months. keeping fingers crossed.

Cheers


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi everyone!
Exactly same thing with us.
Visa: 190 (Aeronautical Engineer)
SA SS: 02.06.2014
Applied: 20/06/14
CO: 18/08/14 asked 80 and 1221 forms (Brisbane 32)
PCC: 01/09/2014
Medical submitted 01/09/14
Agent wrote to CO 17/09/14, they wrote to her: "Please note that an operational change means that all cases are now looked after by a Team of case officers and not by any one individual case officer."
+ CO 17.09.2014 asked to submit a current Curriculum Vitae for both applicants
Submit CV's 19.09.2014 :confused2:
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Fk it, Am I the only one from June that left behind? any Junite haven't received ur grant yet?


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

chuminh said:


> Fk it, Am I the only one from June that left behind? any Junite haven't received ur grant yet?


Im on the same boat...... I lodged my application on 30th June, CO assigned on 29th August, all docs uploaded on 14th Sep. Still no news.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

forum_user said:


> Im on the same boat...... I lodged my application on 30th June, CO assigned on 29th August, all docs uploaded on 14th Sep. Still no news.


which CO team picked up your case?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

mine also pending.. but CO did contact me , adding my kid to application now.. waiting for that process also to end.. hopefully it wont delay much.. !!


----------



## ashokmulchandani (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Friends, 
My Case is finalised and have received the Grant Letter ( Both email +on the immiaccount) on 15th Sept 2014 and I could still see the following message on immimaccount, is it a reason to worry? OR it is completely fine???


“Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.”

Thx,


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

chuminh said:


> which CO team picked up your case?


On 22nd august, the status changed to 'In Progress'........ 

So, i think this is the date they picked up my case.........

Im planning to call DIBP next Friday...... My agent refused to tell me about CO details. So im in the dark ............ Any suggestions ??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys, i am a v silent member of this forum . 
Any one know how Team 7 works .. i think i don't see much cases handled by them. I have applied on 20th June. Any one from Team 7 who is still pending.

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

forum_user said:


> On 22nd august, the status changed to 'In Progress'........
> 
> So, i think this is the date they picked up my case.........
> 
> Im planning to call DIBP next Friday...... My agent refused to tell me about CO details. So im in the dark ............ Any suggestions ??


it's still 11 days before you cross the stipulated timeline


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Mate, finally patience pays


yes man. Yours will be coming soon. Good luck!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

venus9 said:


> Hi Mate - Really happy for you and your family. Since we were both Junites, I've been following your case through your roller coaster ride! Honestly I was a bit concerned for you as you had mentioned about your health condition and was worried that the department may take a grim view of your case.
> 
> But all that is behind you now and it is great that it has ended really well for you! Enjoy the moment and all the very best to you!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, venus. Yes, it is all because of prayer of you all. 

I feel like I have got a heavy load off my chest.. Feeling so light and happy!! 

Thanks all once again. I love you guys and keep rocking!!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

bis said:


> Same here. Today, its exactly 3 months since I lodged my application. Its more than 15 days since I uploaded forms 80 and 1221. ImmiAccount status for form 80 and 1221 still shows "required". CO hasn't given any phone number; only email address is provided. Sent an email but no response to email too. Getting frustated at this point. Everyday I spent my time either checking the email or the ImmiAccount. 10-12 time a day No idea really.


1. Do not worry if the status is changed from required to received even after many days after upload, its a system display glitch and rest assured that every document you upload is visible to the officials withing -2 days.

2. Email does not work, call does, please call at +61731367000 at 9:00 AM Brisbane time, your call shall be picked in few seconds and you'd not have to wait on an international call for 45-50 minutes.

Do not wait anymore call on coming monday and you'll have your grant buddy, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

congrats ..buddy.. finally ur australia dreams are coming tru 



austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> ...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ashokmulchandani said:


> Hello Friends,
> My Case is finalised and have received the Grant Letter ( Both email +on the immiaccount) on 15th Sept 2014 and I could still see the following message on immimaccount, is it a reason to worry? OR it is completely fine???
> 
> “Meeting the health requirement
> ...


Congrats Ashok


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

forum_user said:


> On 22nd august, the status changed to 'In Progress'........
> 
> So, i think this is the date they picked up my case.........
> 
> Im planning to call DIBP next Friday...... My agent refused to tell me about CO details. So im in the dark ............ Any suggestions ??


Hi,

What was the previous status before to 'In progress', i think this is status which come up after lodging the application.

I submitted the application on 8th Sep and status is "In Progress", can anyone help with the immi stages from application lodging to "GRANT'


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

varun71863 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What was the previous status before to 'In progress', i think this is status which come up after lodging the application.
> 
> I submitted the application on 8th Sep and status is "In Progress", can anyone help with the immi stages from application lodging to "GRANT'


There is only one status after lodging i.e "In Progress" . This changes to "Finalized" once your PR is granted.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

forum_user said:


> Im on the same boat...... I lodged my application on 30th June, CO assigned on 29th August, all docs uploaded on 14th Sep. Still no news.


I m a June 7 applicant.


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Flying on coming thursday to bangkok and then two days after that to perth....thanks once again eone....calling really works....


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

chuminh said:


> Fk it, Am I the only one from June that left behind? any Junite haven't received ur grant yet?


I'm still waiting too. Applied on June 30th but waiting for my PCC to come.


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am a second applicant and me and my partner were requested forms 80 to be filled out. The next day, after we had called the team, they asked me to fill out the 1221 form also. Originally I am from Russia but have been living in Australia since 2010. In what cases do they ask for form 1221 to be filled out? does it mean that they are going to do external check for me which can take up to one year? or it is just a routine documentation that they ask from high risk countries? I suspect that Russia is on the list of high risk countries especially after that stupid invasion into Ukraine. I am very frustrated as basically I have nothing to do with Russia and its business as I left it and have been building my life here in Australia. Does anyone have similar experience? Please share what you know. Thanks in advance


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

CO had contacted us on the 2nd Sept ! and FINALLY we have acquired all the documents they asked for and will start uploading them within 2-3 days after notary attests them. There's payslips worth 4 years !! and form 80 and 1221 for 2 people ! I hope it happens soon and they don't ask for more things !! 
They asked for my registration as an architect from 2010. But i got registered in 2013. I'm submitting a letter from my employer stating they did not require my registration in order to hire me. I hope that satisfies them. After all THEY did assess me positive for my profession based on the same registration year and work experience. Dont know why they are asking about this again !


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> CO had contacted us on the 2nd Sept ! and FINALLY we have acquired all the documents they asked for and will start uploading them within 2-3 days after notary attests them. There's payslips worth 4 years !! and form 80 and 1221 for 2 people ! I hope it happens soon and they don't ask for more things !!
> They asked for my registration as an architect from 2010. But i got registered in 2013. I'm submitting a letter from my employer stating they did not require my registration in order to hire me. I hope that satisfies them. After all THEY did assess me positive for my profession based on the same registration year and work experience. Dont know why they are asking about this again !


Was thinking about you just this morning. All the very best.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Was thinking about you just this morning. All the very best.


I've been lost in the madness that is getting documents in Pakistan ! I did however see you got a direct grant !!! Congratulations to you !!! This is awesome !


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> I've been lost in the madness that is getting documents in Pakistan ! I did however see you got a direct grant !!! Congratulations to you !!! This is awesome !


Thanks dear.


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

*Facebook group to keep connected?*



Div19 said:


> Really confused on how to go about it... . Can anybody guide???.
> I have applied for 190 . CO assigned 13 july medical done19 july14 . Now waiting ...
> Its scary to leave job from here and head out. Any advices


Is there any way to keep in touch? Is there a Facebook group or something? After getting grants people usually don't log in here anymore. It'll be extremely useful for people migrating in the next few months.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Australianresident said:


> Hi everyone. I am a second applicant and me and my partner were requested forms 80 to be filled out. The next day, after we had called the team, they asked me to fill out the 1221 form also. Originally I am from Russia but have been living in Australia since 2010. In what cases do they ask for form 1221 to be filled out? does it mean that they are going to do external check for me which can take up to one year? or it is just a routine documentation that they ask from high risk countries? I suspect that Russia is on the list of high risk countries especially after that stupid invasion into Ukraine. I am very frustrated as basically I have nothing to do with Russia and its business as I left it and have been building my life here in Australia. Does anyone have similar experience? Please share what you know. Thanks in advance


Hi I am an Indian and definitely from a high risk country (as defined by DIBP), don't worry too much about form 1221, as it is just a much smaller version of form 80. even few of my friends were asked for form 1221 after form 80, as far as I have observed they just do it to check the consistency of the information you provide. Moreover it'd be just one quirky CO who need to satisfy his/her hunger for documents. Lets feed them what they want and get what we want, 

Adios,
Ritz


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi I am an Indian and definitely from a high risk country (as defined by DIBP), don't worry too much about form 1221, as it is just a much smaller version of form 80. even few of my friends were asked for form 1221 after form 80, as far as I have observed they just do it to check the consistency of the information you provide. Moreover it'd be just one quirky CO who need to satisfy his/her hunger for documents. Lets feed them what they want and get what we want,
> 
> Adios,
> Ritz


yeah lets hope we are not going to be under that external check as I will not be able to cope with this stress because of waiting any more


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I know this is a jibe thread and I had allowed in July but still wanted to share this news with all of you that WE HAVE SECURED A VISA within 2 months nd 3 days of lodging it. As soon as we got the case officer they asked for pcc although we had submitted it earlier. We sent it again and the next morning we called up to ask adelaide office have they received it or not. They said all docs are in order give someone to process it and we will have a decision. 2 hours later the grant letter was in the immi account. 

We r very much happy with process as it was very smooth for us and quick. 

We r moving to darwin as its a NT SS. 

Please NT resident contact us back as we need to find a place to stay initially. 

Best of luck to those who r waiting for the visa.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I know this is a june thread and I had applied in July but still wanted to share this news with all of you that WE HAVE SECURED A VISA within 2 months nd 3 days of lodging it. As soon as we got the case officer they asked for pcc although we had submitted it earlier. We sent it again and the next morning we called up to ask adelaide office have they received it or not. They said all docs are in order give someone to process it and we will have a decision. 2 hours later the grant letter was in the immi account. 

We r very much happy with process as it was very smooth for us and quick. 

We r moving to darwin as its a NT SS. 

Please NT resident contact us back as we need to find a place to stay initially. 

Best of luck to those who r waiting for the visa.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Bhruguraj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know this is a june thread and I had applied in July but still wanted to share this news with all of you that WE HAVE SECURED A VISA within 2 months nd 3 days of lodging it. As soon as we got the case officer they asked for pcc although we had submitted it earlier. We sent it again and the next morning we called up to ask adelaide office have they received it or not. They said all docs are in order give someone to process it and we will have a decision. 2 hours later the grant letter was in the immi account.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bhruguraj, all the best 

Change the last line as the decision has been made


----------



## vinnair77 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Yes, call them asap if you haven't already after this post and tell the CO about the uploaded documents, additionally ask him if you can send the same via email as well to him directly.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hi Ritz,
Thank you for your reply. 
What is the correct number to call? When I called the number mentioned in the email that I received from DIBP, it gave me the option for call back. But when I punched in the number to call back with the country code it said invalid number. The number in the email is this 131 881


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Is there anybody else waiting for grant aside from me? How is the waiting going for you?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anybody else waiting for grant aside from me? How is the waiting going for you?


Hi, same here. CO from GSM ADELAIDE 23 contacted to submit form 80 and 1221 on Sep 2. Submitted required docs on Sep 4. No response at all. This waiting is killing me. I can hardly think abt anything else at this time. Between, anybody knows the contact phone number of DIBP, Adelaide? Would like to call them. Thanx in advance.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

bis said:


> Hi, same here. CO from GSM ADELAIDE 23 contacted to submit form 80 and 1221 on Sep 2. Submitted required docs on Sep 4. No response at all. This waiting is killing me. I can hardly think abt anything else at this time. Between, anybody knows the contact phone number of DIBP, Adelaide? Would like to call them. Thanx in advance.


I know how you feel mate. What's funny is I was one of the first guys here who was contacted by a CO after lodgement


----------



## SDJ (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,

does the 'Last updated' date change when a CO is allocated ? Currently it is showing the date on which my application was lodged.

thanks
SDJ


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.

Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen

It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


Congratulations, best of luck for the future. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


Congrats


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked



Congrats Deepesh!!


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Deepesh!!


Thanks Jimmy and other people who helped me,Satya, Eva and many more !! 

I am thinking of writing a new thread on my experience with a MARA agent and how he mugged me off. People need to know that it is much better to do your application on your own and if they choose a agent, Don't trust him blindly.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


Congrats!! Now time to think about next step.. :israel:


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

And... The GRANT is finally here... Thanks to everyone on this forum for their valuable information...

I did, like many on here suggested, call DIBP and within 15 minutes received the grant email. I guess DIBP needs a knock on their door to process the queued applications.. 

Now begins a new phase, a phase where we plan what to do with this little genie bottle 

I vow to return to this forum what I have received as that is the least I can do..

Cheers..
ARM


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


A hearty congratulations to you mate!


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> And... The GRANT is finally here... Thanks to everyone on this forum for their valuable information...
> 
> I did, like many on here suggested, call DIBP and within 15 minutes received the grant email. I guess DIBP needs a knock on their door to process the queued applications..
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! May I know details of your CO team? Would you please let me know the phone number of DIBP that you called? Thanx.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

bis said:


> Congrats!!!! May I know details of your CO team? Would you please let me know the phone number of DIBP that you called? Thanx.


Thanks Bis..

CO team was GSM Adelaide Team 2 but grant was given by Team 4. Don't know how that transpired but I'm not complaining.. :dance:

The number I called was -> 00617313670000

Cheers,
ARM


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Thanks Bis..
> 
> CO team was GSM Adelaide Team 2 but grant was given by Team 4. Don't know how that transpired but I'm not complaining.. :dance:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your quick response. Will call them tomorrow.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Thanks Bis..
> 
> CO team was GSM Adelaide Team 2 but grant was given by Team 4. Don't know how that transpired but I'm not complaining.. :dance:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate........

When did u call them ?? How many times u had to wait ?? How long was the conversation ? Please tell us more about the conversation....... 

Thanks.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

ARM_0112 said:


> And... The GRANT is finally here... Thanks to everyone on this forum for their valuable information...
> 
> I did, like many on here suggested, call DIBP and within 15 minutes received the grant email. I guess DIBP needs a knock on their door to process the queued applications..
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


...

Wow congrats. .... i agree . I have really heard bad stories bot agents and all. But dats in the past now . All the very best for your future endeavours


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Congrats mate........
> 
> When did u call them ?? How many times u had to wait ?? How long was the conversation ? Please tell us more about the conversation.......
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks forum_user..

I called them at 8:30 A.M. Kuwait time(11 A.M IST).

I got connected in one go and there was no waiting period. The CO picked my call immediately and was very courteous.

The conversation was brief... I shared my file number and explained to them that all the requested documents were duly uploaded 2 weeks ago. To this the CO replied that they would have a look at my documents right away as they were visible in the system.

And 15 minutes later, voila, the grant...

Hope this helps...

Cheers..


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Thanks forum_user..
> 
> I called them at 8:30 A.M. Kuwait time(11 A.M IST).
> 
> ...



I am going to call them next friday ...... 
Thanks Mate. 
Party hard


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all your sharing. Got my grant today.

Wishing you all the best DownUnder!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

vinnair77 said:


> Hi Ritz,
> Thank you for your reply.
> What is the correct number to call? When I called the number mentioned in the email that I received from DIBP, it gave me the option for call back. But when I punched in the number to call back with the country code it said invalid number. The number in the email is this 131 881


Please call DIBP at +61731367000, at around 0430 IST, the Australian time would be 0900 hrs. Your call shall be picked in few seconds and the executive there would be fresh and willing to handle your queries. At the later part of the day, they might not be that helpful.

All the best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

bis said:


> Hi, same here. CO from GSM ADELAIDE 23 contacted to submit form 80 and 1221 on Sep 2. Submitted required docs on Sep 4. No response at all. This waiting is killing me. I can hardly think abt anything else at this time. Between, anybody knows the contact phone number of DIBP, Adelaide? Would like to call them. Thanx in advance.


No need to call Adelaide specifically, all teams have access to the status at all locations.

Call DIBP at +61731367000, at around 0430 IST, the Australian time would be 0900 hrs. here waiting time would be very less.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy !  Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months  it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


Congratulations Deepesh, so where are you headed and when?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> And... The GRANT is finally here... Thanks to everyone on this forum for their valuable information...
> 
> I did, like many on here suggested, call DIBP and within 15 minutes received the grant email. I guess DIBP needs a knock on their door to process the queued applications..
> 
> ...


Congratulations ARM, all the best with your Genie


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

retake said:


> Thanks everyone for all your sharing. Got my grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best DownUnder!


Congratulations Retake


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Deepesh, so where are you headed and when?



Hi,

Thanks for the wishes. I am planning to go to Sydney next year March -April. My First date of entry is 31 July 15

thanks


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

retake said:


> Thanks everyone for all your sharing. Got my grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best DownUnder!


Congrats Mate!


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

retake said:


> Thanks everyone for all your sharing. Got my grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best DownUnder!


Congrats ..... so when are u planning to fly dwn under


----------



## Boromir (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

I have been a silent follower of this forum and this thread in particular for the last few months. I submitted my 189 visa application on the 14th June 2014 and I had a CO contact me from GSM Team Brisbane 32 on the 3rd September 2014 requesting a PCC report which i have already provided. I have called the Brisbane number twice since then and both times I have been told that they are satisfied with all my documents and to wait for the final decision which is with the Commonwealth Medical officer. When I asked if this meant my medical had been referred the person on the phone informed me that it was just standard procedure.

This wait is absolutely killing me and I don't when I will receive the grant.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

I got my grant this morning! Applied 19 june and was contacted by CO adelaide team 7 on the 4th of September. So excited!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

SHIC said:


> I got my grant this morning! Applied 19 june and was contacted by CO adelaide team 7 on the 4th of September. So excited!




Hey SHIC ,

Many congratulations !!!!

Did CO contact for additional documents ? If so, can share what documents did he/she ask for?


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

Div19 said:


> Congrats ..... so when are u planning to fly dwn under


Not too soon. I need to make the entry before Jul 2015. Next step is job hunt or possible relocation negotiation with my current employer.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

SHIC said:


> I got my grant this morning! Applied 19 june and was contacted by CO adelaide team 7 on the 4th of September. So excited!



Hey i am also with team 7, can u please share the CO initials.
Thanks
prgeek001


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> No need to call Adelaide specifically, all teams have access to the status at all locations.
> 
> Call DIBP at +61731367000, at around 0430 IST, the Australian time would be 0900 hrs. here waiting time would be very less.
> 
> ...


Thanx Ritz for the info.


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

Got got got !!!!!!! THE GRANT


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi everybody. 

As suggested by Ritz and ARM and other members in this forum, called DIBP this morning. Within seconds a nice lady received the call and asked for my BCC number. Then the nice lady on the phone said that my application is under processing check and I will be advised of the decision as soon as it is made. Though havent got grant notification yet, but happy to get information quickly. The number is great for sure. No waiting period at all. Thanx everyone.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Div19 said:


> Got got got !!!!!!! THE GRANT


Congrats Div.....Could you please post your timeline? Thanx.


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

Div19 said:


> Got got got !!!!!!! THE GRANT


Thanks ritz and waqar for the no. ......my hubby called them at around 4.30 am .spoke with them ...a nice lady very politely asked the details and said that they would make the decision today. And VOILa at 6.am we got the mail.

My understanding is that if ur paperwrk is all done and ur lodgement is over 3 months they take ur case on priority. Also if the CO s required docs are submitted and 28 days of waiting is done then also they may take ur case immidiately..... my wait is over..... best of luck to all applicants and aspirants.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

Div19 said:


> Got got got !!!!!!! THE GRANT



Hey ritz and waqar fir the no. And guidance to call them at that time.....


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Div19 said:


> Thanks ritz and waqar for the no. ......my hubby called them at around 4.30 am .spoke with them ...a nice lady very politely asked the details and said that they would make the decision today. And VOILa at 6.am we got the mail.
> 
> My understanding is that if ur paperwrk is all done and ur lodgement is over 3 months they take ur case on priority. Also if the CO s required docs are submitted and 28 days of waiting is done then also they may take ur case immidiately..... my wait is over..... best of luck to all applicants and aspirants.
> 
> Thanks again guys


Congrats

I think I will have to wait for a day or two for the grant. But since I called them yesterday was hoping that might get it today. Don't knw wht to do the situation is killing me. I lodged the visa on 7th June, CO allotted and requested docs on 26th August. Tomorrow 28 days will lapse. I called them yesterday and they told me that they have received my documents any thoughts.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

So can we consider 3 months as maximum period for VISA Grant for both 189 or 190??


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Div19 said:


> Got got got !!!!!!! THE GRANT


Congratulations Div19, 

BTW are you with Anil from Dehradoon? 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats
> 
> I think I will have to wait for a day or two for the grant. But since I called them yesterday was hoping that might get it today. Don't knw wht to do the situation is killing me. I lodged the visa on 7th June, CO allotted and requested docs on 26th August. Tomorrow 28 days will lapse. I called them yesterday and they told me that they have received my documents any thoughts.


Deadly same... from lodge to call n response


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Div19,
> 
> BTW are you with Anil from Dehradoon?
> 
> ...


Yes ritz


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Deadly same... from lodge to call n response


Plz consider 28 wrking days not including weekends. They dnt wrk sat and sun


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need help.. i and mu husband got our med done on 20 sept and when i checked the status on emedical client the status for Medical and Chest xray was required and for hiv it was referred.
Similarly for my husband the status of 501 medical exam was incomplete, chest xray was required and hiv was referred.. please look at the attachment and advice as necessary... 

Thanks


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need help.. i and mu husband got our med done on 20 sept and when i checked the status on emedical client the status for Medical and Chest xray was required and for hiv it was referred.
> Similarly for my husband the status of 501 medical exam was incomplete, chest xray was required and hiv was referred.. please look at the attachment and advice as necessary...
> ...


Its normal. The clinic hasn't updated your results to DIBP yet. They take 3-5 days to do it. So chill!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys.. I got my grant today.. Applied on June 12th.. 

Tks,
Eva


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Eva


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> So can we consider 3 months as maximum period for VISA Grant for both 189 or 190??


For 190 yes, for 189, its quite variable,


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys.. I got my grant today.. Applied on June 12th..
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Congratulations Eva, long wait indeed,


----------



## Div19 (Sep 18, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys.. I got my grant today.. Applied on June 12th..
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Congrats eva..... all d best


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need help.. i and mu husband got our med done on 20 sept and when i checked the status on emedical client the status for Medical and Chest xray was required and for hiv it was referred.
> Similarly for my husband the status of 501 medical exam was incomplete, chest xray was required and hiv was referred.. please look at the attachment and advice as necessary...
> ...


Dont worry at all sister, i have goner through the same and was devastated to see, HIV 'referred' but it is ONLY a SYSTEM thing, as soon as the upload of the medical reports is complete by the medical center, all would show as 'completed'.
Deep breath, relax


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys.. I got my grant today.. Applied on June 12th..
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Congratus Eva.
Best of luck for your further journey !!!


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Dont worry at all sister, i have goner through the same and was devastated to see, HIV 'referred' but it is ONLY a SYSTEM thing, as soon as the upload of the medical reports is complete by the medical center, all would show as 'completed'.
> Deep breath, relax


Thnx  .. i was unncrly worried


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys.. I got my grant today.. Applied on June 12th..
> 
> Tks,
> Eva



Congrats Eva..


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes ..it was a long wait !!



Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Eva, long wait indeed,


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys.. I got my grant today.. Applied on June 12th..
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Finally Eva your time to celebrate has come!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mukul-saini (Aug 19, 2014)

Anubody having problems in vevo....I can see my grant but not my wifes....


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey Guys nothing happening in my case. Applied 190 on 18th June, CO assigned on 19Aug.
I called last on September11, was told CO seeing my papers keep Patience. Now it's over 3 months, can I call again? Because I had front loaded all documents & till date no communication from CO.. Can calling again be of any negative??
Please help


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hey Guys nothing happening in my case. Applied 190 on 18th June, CO assigned on 19Aug.
> I called last on September11, was told CO seeing my papers keep Patience. Now it's over 3 months, can I call again? Because I had front loaded all documents & till date no communication from CO.. Can calling again be of any negative??
> Please help


You should !


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Next Steps*

Guys, 

Do you know of any thread that can help in finding accommodation/flatmates/room mates. I got my Visa this week and would love to connect with people flying to Sydney next year Feb-March time frame (date flexible).

Also do you guys suggest booking tickets this early? I was looking at flight fare compare sight and i don't see any benefit in booking more than a month in advance.

Guide me to the relevant thread,if any ! :mod:

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you know of any thread that can help in finding accommodation/flatmates/room mates. I got my Visa this week and would love to connect with people flying to Sydney next year Feb-March time frame (date flexible).
> 
> ...


We could start the discussion on this thread itself. Most of us have received our grants this month and would be planning to fly in soon. I am planning to be there by feb.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Seniors / Grant holders please help....
Hey Guys nothing happening in my case. Applied 190 on 18th June, CO assigned on 19Aug.
I called last on September11, was told CO seeing my papers keep Patience. Now it's over 3 months, can I call again? Because I had front loaded all documents & till date no communication from CO.. Can calling again be of any negative?? What is BCC number ??
Please help


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Seniors / Grant holders please help....
> Hey Guys nothing happening in my case. Applied 190 on 18th June, CO assigned on 19Aug.
> I called last on September11, was told CO seeing my papers keep Patience. Now it's over 3 months, can I call again? Because I had front loaded all documents & till date no communication from CO.. Can calling again be of any negative?? What is BCC number ??
> Please help


Mate... call them again @ +61731367000 - nothing wrong in call them again.... tell the person picking up the call that its been more than 12 weeks and you wanted to check if anything is pending from your side... Dont expect any progress on the call but definitely it will do good to your application after you drop-off the call...


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you know of any thread that can help in finding accommodation/flatmates/room mates. I got my Visa this week and would love to connect with people flying to Sydney next year Feb-March time frame (date flexible).
> 
> ...


There are many, one more option in addition to colleagues who have listed above is location specific rental groups on Facebook. Search for those groups there are lot of options available.

Only word of caution i would recommend that, check the house personally from inside, feel free to request for rental agreement if it is a sub-let (e.g. Tenant is renting a room) or ask for ownership evidence in case of whole house rental to ensure your $ goes to correct pocket and avoid scam


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

189 said:


> There are many, one more option in addition to colleagues who have listed above is location specific rental groups on Facebook. Search for those groups there are lot of options available.
> 
> Only word of caution i would recommend that, check the house personally from inside, feel free to request for rental agreement if it is a sub-let (e.g. Tenant is renting a room) or ask for ownership evidence in case of whole house rental to ensure your $ goes to correct pocket and avoid scam


Thanks so much for the info. I will have a look at Facebook groups as well but would prefer someone from here. I am thinking of taking acco from airbnb.com for the first month, then search for a flat. I looked at hotel prices and they are insane. I have been to Paris, supposedly most expensive city, but did not see such prices even there. Let's jot down things to do when you land in Oz. Phone, bank account are on top of my head.


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I will have a look at Facebook groups as well but would prefer someone from here. I am thinking of taking acco from airbnb.com for the first month, then search for a flat. I looked at hotel prices and they are insane. I have been to Paris, supposedly most expensive city, but did not see such prices even there. Let's jot down things to do when you land in Oz. Phone, bank account are on top of my head.


Hotels are for tourists 
I been there few times Brisbane, gold coast etc There are lot properties available on rental.

I guess it shouldn't be a problem, If everything goes smooth i may have similar flying months as yours .. hence keep in touch

One more suggestion, if you take scoot flight via Singapore Book Cheap Flights - Last Minute Air Tickets with Scoot
Or take air asia AirAsia | Cheap flights to Bangkok, Singapore, Hong Kong, Siem Reap, Taipei | Book online now via KL those airlines has good deals


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

eva-aus1 said:


> Yes ..it was a long wait !!


dont say that EVa.. look at me and all my fellows from PAk  ... appreciate us for real long wait


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

plz amit .. do start a thread...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

samy25 said:


> plz amit .. do start a thread...


Samy....lets just continue on this thread rather than starting a new one. Most of the junites would have received their grants. Rest should get it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Samy....lets just continue on this thread rather than starting a new one. Most of the junites would have received their grants. Rest should get it in a couple of weeks.



Exactly my thoughts. It is usually very hard to find info from thread running into 100 pages. Lets copy paste here if you guys find any good information on other thread !


----------



## piscean_dilpreet (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Any idea about the current state of IT
jobs in Australia.

Also please send me links and recruiters email etc where we can apply.

I know about seek.com only.

hows the job state currently for software testing


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Victoria will not accept new applications from Octobers onwards for software occupations
> 
> Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


ah... finally the expected as happened as expected... for long the job market analyst have been making loud voice against the influx of immigrants against what is needed and i guess finally it has been heard by the labor ministry.... there wasn't any consideration of new people ( citizens) entering the job market from college/universities in the current yearly labor demand numbers and it was hurting the economy badly and it was a double side sword - Foreigners/Immigrants earning and spending/saving in home country, there by no driving consumer expenditure and unemployment rate is consuming national benefits without contribution... 

RBA Governor stevens has been quoting surplus labor as one of the reasons for high umemployment as a broken record for last few months.

While In no way, I am discouraging or sending negative vibes but my view is that this was an expected move and will spread across all states in slow phase...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Exactly my thoughts. It is usually very hard to find info from thread running into 100 pages. Lets copy paste here if you guys find any good information on other thread !


Would prefer to have this thread continue for some more time.
I applied on June 30 but still waiting for CO Allocation. My US PCC is still in progress and awaited so dont expect a direct grant but at least any correspondence from CO would have been a positive sign.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Would prefer to have this thread continue for some more time.
> I applied on June 30 but still waiting for CO Allocation. My US PCC is still in progress and awaited so dont expect a direct grant but at least any correspondence from CO would have been a positive sign.


Mate, No intention of changing the primary topic of discussion. Just adding a bit more usefulness.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Mate, No intention of changing the primary topic of discussion. Just adding a bit more usefulness.


Thanks Mate! Cheers to that.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

189 said:


> Hotels are for tourists
> I been there few times Brisbane, gold coast etc There are lot properties available on rental.
> 
> I guess it shouldn't be a problem, If everything goes smooth i may have similar flying months as yours .. hence keep in touch
> ...


Flyscoot has no options for India.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Would prefer to have this thread continue for some more time.
> I applied on June 30 but still waiting for CO Allocation. My US PCC is still in progress and awaited so dont expect a direct grant but at least any correspondence from CO would have been a positive sign.


Abhi...we will wait for your grant to come in


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> ah... finally the expected as happened as expected... for long the job market analyst have been making loud voice against the influx of immigrants against what is needed and i guess finally it has been heard by the labor ministry.... there wasn't any consideration of new people ( citizens) entering the job market from college/universities in the current yearly labor demand numbers and it was hurting the economy badly and it was a double side sword - Foreigners/Immigrants earning and spending/saving in home country, there by no driving consumer expenditure and unemployment rate is consuming national benefits without contribution...
> 
> RBA Governor stevens has been quoting surplus labor as one of the reasons for high umemployment as a broken record for last few months.
> 
> While In no way, I am discouraging or sending negative vibes but my view is that this was an expected move and will spread across all states in slow phase...


Hi Bigdaddy,

how i can check if CO is allocated to my application or not? does any status change happen on immi account?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

varun71863 said:


> Hi Bigdaddy,
> 
> how i can check if CO is allocated to my application or not? does any status change happen on immi account?


Hey Varun,

One would know about CO allocation 1. If asked for additional documents 2. By calling DIBP 3. After getting grant ...  . 

By the way there are only 2 stages of application on immi. 1. Inprogress 2. Finalized (nothing but a grant) ..

All the best.. !!!


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

*Granted!!*

Hi All,
Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::target:

I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.

All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::target:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> ...


Congrats!!! :clap2:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::target:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> ...


Congrats Nishbar


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> ah... finally the expected as happened as expected... for long the job market analyst have been making loud voice against the influx of immigrants against what is needed and i guess finally it has been heard by the labor ministry.... there wasn't any consideration of new people ( citizens) entering the job market from college/universities in the current yearly labor demand numbers and it was hurting the economy badly and it was a double side sword - Foreigners/Immigrants earning and spending/saving in home country, there by no driving consumer expenditure and unemployment rate is consuming national benefits without contribution...
> 
> RBA Governor stevens has been quoting surplus labor as one of the reasons for high umemployment as a broken record for last few months.
> 
> While In no way, I am discouraging or sending negative vibes but my view is that this was an expected move and will spread across all states in slow phase...


This might be true for already saturated places like Sydney/Melbourne, but spread to other states soon seems far fetched.....

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

varun71863 said:


> Hi Bigdaddy,
> 
> how i can check if CO is allocated to my application or not? does any status change happen on immi account?


no way, you'll only know if you you are contacted by him/her.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## renuka123 (May 19, 2014)

*Granted*

I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted   arty:arty:arty:. Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.

I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..

@amit, @eva, @expertiate


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

I already submitted my medicals n PCC. Everyting CO asked is sent too how much time i have to wait for next reply or can i call today?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

renuka123 said:


> I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted   arty:arty:arty:. Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.
> 
> I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.



Congrats renuka.. My case is also with team 7.. Good to see a direct grant..


Cheers
prgeek001


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

renuka123 said:


> I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted   arty:arty:arty:. Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.
> 
> I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.


Hearty Congratulations Renuka, I also got my CO team allocated on 28th Aug, so keeping my fingers crossed, .

Go party :roll::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

Although I am already a part of this forum but was restricting myself for posting anything until now.
I have lodged my application of 25th of July 2014 and still waiting for the Grant..
Patience is still prevailing, hope for the best as I am also assigned to Adelaide team 7 

My time lines are here under:
*Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- :roll: Visa Grant- :third:*


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I never got any calls on my office extension .. but if its to some HR or some other entities they check with..my firm never informs us ..even if they got 


samy25 said:


> Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..
> 
> @amit, @eva, @expertiate


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

renuka123 said:


> I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted   arty:arty:arty:. Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.
> 
> I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.


Congratulations Renuka123
But I didnt understand, if its a Direct Grant, then How come you know a team allocated on 28 Aug (Adelaide team 23), & yo get grant today after a months time by a different Team. Weren't you contacted by any team in between if its direct grant?

By the way, enjoy your day...n happy navratri...


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

While checking your dependent applicant details thru VEVO .. check using grant number .. instead of using TRN.. when i tried using TRN it did not show up secondary applicant details .. but worked with Grant number .. 

tks,
Eva


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> While checking your dependent applicant details thru VEVO .. check using grant number .. instead of using TRN.. when i tried using TRN it did not show up secondary applicant details .. but worked with Grant number ..
> 
> tks,
> Eva


VEVO shows an error for my visa while it shows the visa details of my wife and daughter. Sent an email informing the issue and just received an email from them asking me to call the DIBP number and they would help fix the problem. Yes, I tried all i.e. Grant number, TRN etc.. Nothing worked for me but for my wife and daughter.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

samy25 said:


> Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..
> 
> @amit, @eva, @expertiate


Nope. None of my references were called. Not sure if the hr was asked.


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Guys, please guide me whoever already have grants. do all of you had verification calls for employment ? as i receive no call yet so tryn to figure out the distance from verification call to grant..
> 
> @amit, @eva, @expertiate[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

any idea how long it is taking to get VISA grant for NSW 190??


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all,

My medical report on emedical client says complete for all the required test... can someone tell me what happens next or what am i supposed to do..dont see the reports attached to the online application..

Regards,
Tanu


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

You need to check eMedical client https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Click on Print, you will then see the status of each test performed.

eVisa/ImmiAccount web app doesn't show any details there. Good luck.



tanu.balyan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My medical report on emedical client says complete for all the required test... can someone tell me what happens next or what am i supposed to do..dont see the reports attached to the online application..
> 
> ...


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My medical report on emedical client says complete for all the required test... can someone tell me what happens next or what am i supposed to do..dont see the reports attached to the online application..
> 
> ...


the wait is the only thing you can do at this moment 
wait for case officer to be assigned to your case


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

What is BCC number? I was asked when I called DIBP last...


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> What is BCC number? I was asked when I called DIBP last...


BCC number is the number provided probably for your application file by the team allocated. This number you can find in subject line of any email that is sent to you by your CO/Team.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

I applied on 23 july and no CO has been assigned so far


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> I applied on 23 july and no CO has been assigned so far


I applied on June 30.. No correspondence from CO yet. Will call once my US PCC is done.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Got the PR *

Dear friends,

It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:

It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:

Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.

All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.

all the best,
Ciao
Ritz eace:eace::bump2:


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial Golden Mail from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy..... Expatforum + the members rock.....


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats buddy..... Expatforum + the members rock.....


Thanks Sevnik, call em brother if you haven't till now and your visa would be served to you in 15-20 minutes.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> I applied on 23 july and no CO has been assigned so far


Hi Tanu, Your application must have been assigned a CO team, its just that you dont know. You may call em and enquire if all of your documents were frontloaded.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok thanks ritz.. will call them today..


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> ...


Congrats Ritz.....Have a wonderful life ahead. In between, dont forget to soothe those including me, who haven't yet received the golden mail.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

*CO Allocated*

Finally got the mail from CO after a long wait of 87 days. :hail:
CO has requested 2 documents:
1. My FBI PCC which is in progress
2. Spouse's State Police clearance

Got 28 days for the same. 
Any idea how long does the CO take to reply after submitting the docs?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Finally got the mail from CO after a long wait of 87 days. :hail:
> CO has requested 2 documents:
> 1. My FBI PCC which is in progress
> 2. Spouse's State Police clearance
> ...


I think it depends on CO/Team. From -as soon as a day to a long wait up to months. However, sounds like you were'nt asked for form 80. So, probably your grant will knock the door as soon as you submit the requested documents. Good luck.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> Ok thanks ritz.. will call them today..


Dont call today, its too late now, call em on monday at 0430 (IST) in the morning at +61-731367000.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

bis said:


> Congrats Ritz.....Have a wonderful life ahead. In between, dont forget to soothe those including me, who haven't yet received the golden mail.


Thanks a lot Bis, please share your signature timelines, I would be here only,  must return back to forum what i have received.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey Ritz
I applied for 189 on June 19, CO allocated on Sep 2, asked for form 80 and 1221. Filled in the form and submitted on Sep 4. Called them on Sep 23 after getting ur feedback. A nice lady said that its under processing check. Crossing finger mate. Sorry, don't know how to create signature timeline here.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial Golden Mail from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> ...


Congrats Ritz


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> ...



congratulation to you!!!!
May you share your experience on how to upload all front documents? For the medical documents, did you upload on your own or the panel clinic forwarded directly to the immi?

Sorry I am a newbie here and just lodge visa 1 week ago and have a lot of doubts. I am trying to front upload everything but not sure if it is correct document they required. May you give me the DIBP number? Thanks in advance. One more time, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Amit & Penguin


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Create signature timeline*



bis said:


> Hey Ritz
> I applied for 189 on June 19, CO allocated on Sep 2, asked for form 80 and 1221. Filled in the form and submitted on Sep 4. Called them on Sep 23 after getting ur feedback. A nice lady said that its under processing check. Crossing finger mate. Sorry, don't know how to create signature timeline here.


It is simple bro, Click on user CP on top green ribbon ---> under Setting and options on left side, there is Edit/create signature -- click on it and type in your timeline.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> It is simple bro, Click on user CP on top green ribbon ---> under Setting and options on left side, there is Edit/create signature -- click on it and type in your timeline.


Hey, thanx again mate.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Finally got the mail from CO after a long wait of 87 days. :hail:
> CO has requested 2 documents:
> 1. My FBI PCC which is in progress
> 2. Spouse's State Police clearance
> ...


Hi,

could you please share why the spouse's state police clearance is required. Is her passport address is different form the current address?

Please provide details.

Thanks
Remya


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

I called DIBP today around 9.15 am (Australian time). A guy picked up the phone within few seconds. I wanted to know about the status of my application. He asked me whether I am doing in through Migration agent or doing it myself. I told, Migration Agent. Then he told me to contact with my agent. 

He refused to tell me anything further. I knew that a lady picks the phone. 

What to do now guys ?? Plz help me. 

Thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

forum_user said:


> I called DIBP today around 9.15 am (Australian time). A guy picked up the phone within few seconds. I wanted to know about the status of my application. He asked me whether I am doing in through Migration agent or doing it myself. I told, Migration Agent. Then he told me to contact with my agent.
> 
> He refused to tell me anything further. I knew that a lady picks the phone.
> 
> ...


Mate

I have talked to the lady as well as the guy on the helpline. I have applied through an agent too. I was able to get the info. Try calling around 5.30 AM IST. This is the time when these people are fresh. But the only thing is that I called after the completion of 3 months deadline.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> I have talked to the lady as well as the guy on the helpline. I have applied through an agent too. I was able to get the info. Try calling around 5.30 AM IST. This is the time when these people are fresh. But the only thing is that I called after the completion of 3 months deadline.


You are right additionally if you straightaway ask for status, you'll not get it, try to base the call on some pretext (true fact only), like you've uploaded the last document, and if they've received it, or do you need to send any other document to support the case. And one need to be very very polite, the people who pick up the phones are no call center agents, they are sometimes the COs themselves (or at least CO team members). Australians as it is are very particular about courtesy.

If you are going via a MARA agent, they can't tell you anything as per rule.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

Hallo, this morning I received an email from my CO (Adelaide Team 4) asking for my PCC, which I already uploaded on 11 September on ImmiAccount. 
I am afraid that the system didn't upload those docs as on ImmiAccount the status for PCC was still "required" instead of "received". 
This morning I sent to CO my PCC through e-mail. 

Do you suggest to wait for the grant or to call on Monday to be sure he has received it? 

On the official letter they say to wait for 7 working days for a reply.... 
Thanks for your suggestions. I am happy for the CO but also a bit disappointed for this set back, because my should be a direct grant!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Gigio said:


> Hallo, this morning I received an email from my CO (Adelaide Team 4) asking for my PCC, which I already uploaded on 11 September on ImmiAccount.
> I am afraid that the system didn't upload those docs as on ImmiAccount the status for PCC was still "required" instead of "received".
> This morning I sent to CO my PCC through e-mail.
> 
> ...


Mate

Attach the PCC and email it to the CO ASAP. Then call them to confirm that have they received it or not? If only PCC is requested you can get the grant anytime after your call.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Gigio said:


> Hallo, this morning I received an email from my CO (Adelaide Team 4) asking for my PCC, which I already uploaded on 11 September on ImmiAccount.
> I am afraid that the system didn't upload those docs as on ImmiAccount the status for PCC was still "required" instead of "received".
> This morning I sent to CO my PCC through e-mail.
> 
> ...


Just give them a call on Monday and politely confirm if they have received the document, or you need to resend. This excuse might just push your file to top clearance.

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi guys looking for people who would be moving to Brisbane in Januaryeace: 2015


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys
I have lodged 190 Visa 2 weeks back.
Can you please advise when should i call to DIBP for status update??


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Hey guys
> I have lodged 190 Visa 2 weeks back.
> Can you please advise when should i call to DIBP for status update??


Mate

Not sure about 190. However 189ers need to wait for 12 weeks. But there have been few cases where 189ers got grants before the completion of 12 weeks.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> Not sure about 190. However 189ers need to wait for 12 weeks. But there have been few cases where 189ers got grants before the completion of 12 weeks.


Thanks buddy
I can see your case officer was assigned a month ago then why it is taking so much time for getting grant now?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Hey guys
> I have lodged 190 Visa 2 weeks back.
> Can you please advise when should i call to DIBP for status update??


You will need to wait for at least 6 more weeks to check the status of your application.. 2 weeks is in fact way too early to to check the status..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

yep yep jimmy bro!!

tks,
Eva
QUOTE=jimmyhendrix;5314578]Finally Eva your time to celebrate has come!!!! Congrats!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

oh thats bad ..for me it didnot retrieve using TRN for husband and kid.. tried with grant number and worked.

tks,
Eva



austrailadream said:


> VEVO shows an error for my visa while it shows the visa details of my wife and daughter. Sent an email informing the issue and just received an email from them asking me to call the DIBP number and they would help fix the problem. Yes, I tried all i.e. Grant number, TRN etc.. Nothing worked for me but for my wife and daughter.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My hysband is the secondary applicant and i am the primary one.. i have applied for 189 software engg..and not claiming partners point so does my husband need to get his skill accessed or not... this is the only thing we didnt do.. we have uploaded all other recomended docs...

I love this thread..its the best as you get responses as soon as you post 

Xxx
Tanu


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My hysband is the secondary applicant and i am the primary one.. i have applied for 189 software engg..and not claiming partners point so does my husband need to get his skill accessed or not... this is the only thing we didnt do.. we have uploaded all other recomended docs...
> 
> ...


If you are not claiming partner points its not required.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

no need of skill assessment , but hope you did include his certs .. i did not add my husbands certs initially ..but CO asked for it. for functional English proof , supporting doc...even though letter from university was already loaded.

tks,
Eva


tanu.balyan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My hysband is the secondary applicant and i am the primary one.. i have applied for 189 software engg..and not claiming partners point so does my husband need to get his skill accessed or not... this is the only thing we didn't do.. we have uploaded all other recommended docs...
> 
> ...


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea yea.. he has ielts cert and scored 7 and had uploaded all his certs.. does he also nee to upload roles and respknsibility letter from office or just the employment proof and salary slips will help?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Yea yea.. he has ielts cert and scored 7 and had uploaded all his certs.. does he also nee to upload roles and respknsibility letter from office or just the employment proof and salary slips will help?


He doesnt need to upload any of that if you are not claiming partner points


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh thats great  i have struggled so much while arranging my ref letters.. such a relief... thanks

Xxx
Tanu


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Expat,

I have applied for visa 189 on 25th of june 2014, but still waiting for the grant... although I called DIBP on 25th Sep for the status and they said documents are received and in process, if anything further required they will contact over email... everything is front loaded from my side and I applied through a registered mara agent...

what could be the possible reasons for delay and what should I do in this case, please suggest...

your inputes will be helpful..

Thank you...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Kumar84 said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 on 25th of june 2014, but still waiting for the grant... although I called DIBP on 25th Sep for the status and they said documents are received and in process, if anything further required they will contact over email... everything is front loaded from my side and I applied through a registered mara agent...
> 
> ...


Mate

Patience and luck is the key. I am a 7th June applicant and still waiting for grant.

Don't worry you grant is around the corner.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> Patience and luck is the key. I am a 7th June applicant and still waiting for grant.
> 
> ...



Thank you Dev.. for instilling more patience..

I wish an early grant for you!!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Kumar84 said:


> Thank you Dev.. for instilling more patience..
> 
> I wish an early grant for you!!


Thanks mate and I wish you luck too.. Thts why this forum is grt....ppl from all corners of the world arealways there in the time of need... Monday will bring in a new week and 5 days may bring grants to both of us and many others in situation like ours.


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

*Congratulations*



austrailadream said:


> congrats!! That is the way to go !! Our lodgement date is the same.



I have submitted visa application on 25th June, still no news... Any tips you would like to give..

Regards,


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

*189 June 2014 applicants - anyone still waiting?*

Hi,

I have lodged the application on 25th June , haven't heard any news yet. Anyone waiting who has submitted application in June?

I found this link where people update about Grants - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...QSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=gmail#gid=85 

June batch anyone waiting ...Please reply..

Regards,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

panda.seema said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 25th June , haven't heard any news yet. Anyone waiting who has submitted application in June?
> 
> ...


I lodged on 7th June. Don't worry there are many june applicants still in the queue.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> Patience and luck is the key. I am a 7th June applicant and still waiting for grant.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Is ur case officer initials AK? , I have applied on June 12th and no news on grant till now.CO allotted on Sep9th


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ramgopal_vij said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is ur case officer initials AK? , I have applied on June 12th and no news on grant till now.CO allotted on Sep9th


I have CO from Team Adelaide. CO initials RO. CO allocated 26th August. Additional documents requested 26th August. Documents sent September 3rd. Called DIBP in September 19th and was told documents not received. Sent them again the same day. Called on 22nd Sep and they confirmed that the documents have been recieved. Still waiting for grant.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

did nt you upload the documents to immi australia ? , Even i was requested for additional docs and I have uploaded the same . But the status is still showing as requested , How long it takes for the status to change to received ? , I uploaded docs on sep11th and still the status is shown as requested?.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ramgopal_vij said:


> did nt you upload the documents to immi australia ? , Even i was requested for additional docs and I have uploaded the same . But the status is still showing as requested , How long it takes for the status to change to received ? , I uploaded docs on sep11th and still the status is shown as requested?.


Mate

My agent never uploaded any documents to immi account. He emailed them to DIBP. Call them and confirm if they have received your documents or not.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

guys, i had lodged my 189 visa on 30th june and frontloaded all docs except form 80. I havent received any communication from any team so i am not sure if i have been allocated a CO. Should i call and ask if a CO has been allocated? what number should i call on and at what time of the day?


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you for your kind words Dev, 

CO is not yet allotted to me . How about you? . 

I also see any update from you that your Agent sent all documents directly DIBP. There is no such provision to send as there is no generic email account unless a CO has been allocated.

Please confirm


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

panda.seema said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 25th June , haven't heard any news yet. Anyone waiting who has submitted application in June?
> 
> ...



Yes I am into the same situation as yours.. 

I lodged my aplication on 25th june and still waiting for a news..

keep the hopes alive sooner or later it will happen with us...


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank U Kumar84 for such consoling words. I wish you a Grant as soon as possible.

All the Best. And add your details here. This sheet gives a very positive feeling when people respond about details and most of them are direct grant. Mine is AngelSeven

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

panda.seema said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Dev,
> 
> ...


I already have a co. Assigned on 26th of August.


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Kumar84 said:


> Yes I am into the same situation as yours..
> 
> I lodged my aplication on 25th june and still waiting for a news..
> 
> keep the hopes alive sooner or later it will happen with us...


One of my friend lodged application on 14 still waiting whereas another one of 28 got CO. So it depends on CO


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I had lodged my visa application on 13th June 2014. The CO was allocated on 9th September and last week, i.e. 24th Sept, the visa was finally granted

Thank you all for your support and answering of all the queries

Thanks & Regards,
Ravi


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

rk_coutinho said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa application on 13th June 2014. The CO was allocated on 9th September and last week, i.e. 24th Sept, the visa was finally granted
> 
> ...


Could you please share what did the co ask for? 

Thanks


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

rk_coutinho said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa application on 13th June 2014. The CO was allocated on 9th September and last week, i.e. 24th Sept, the visa was finally granted
> 
> ...


congratus mate....
is it 189 or 190?


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

rk_coutinho said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa application on 13th June 2014. The CO was allocated on 9th September and last week, i.e. 24th Sept, the visa was finally granted
> 
> ...


Congrats Ravi...


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats ravi


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

cancerianlrules said:


> Could you please share what did the co ask for?
> 
> Thanks


nothing specific to be honest, she was not able to find my pcc on the application and we had to email the same.



also this was visa was 189


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Coming week will bring a lot of grants and a lot of anxiety. Guys wish you all good luck. May we too get a chance to post some good news.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Tired of trying to log into immiaccount today. After logging in sometimes I dont see any stuffs (my 'in progress' application), while sometimes I can see application 'in progress' status and when I click on view application there is an error message. Anyone going through the same problem????


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

bis said:


> Tired of trying to log into immiaccount today. After logging in sometimes I dont see any stuffs (my 'in progress' application), while sometimes I can see application 'in progress' status and when I click on view application there is an error message. Anyone going through the same problem????


The same problem


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

I called now the adelaide number (3.30 pm local time) and the voice said the office was closed!!! Which is the best time to call?Thanks


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I called now the adelaide number (3.30 pm local time) and the voice said the office was closed!!! Which is the best time to call?Thanks


Call around 11AM local time (I also called around that time and was entertained).


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

I couldn't view my application as well today!!!


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

sheik1023 said:


> I couldn't view my application as well today!!!


its working now !!!


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

swatsandy said:


> its working now !!!



thank you... yes its working now!!!!


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

finally sent all required documents to CO on the 20th sept . CO had requested for them on the 2nd september, I wonder how long it will take for them to reply now !


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

JeDiKnight said:


> guys, i had lodged my 189 visa on 30th june and frontloaded all docs except form 80. I havent received any communication from any team so i am not sure if i have been allocated a CO. Should i call and ask if a CO has been allocated? what number should i call on and at what time of the day?


hey dear, best time 0430 IST to +61-731367000, be extra polite as you'd be talking to a CO team member. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

rk_coutinho said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa application on 13th June 2014. The CO was allocated on 9th September and last week, i.e. 24th Sept, the visa was finally granted
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations RK, I bet you had the party already :cheer2:


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

anamina said:


> finally sent all required documents to CO on the 20th sept . CO had requested for them on the 2nd september, I wonder how long it will take for them to reply now !


Anamina please tell me your CO and team...


----------



## vinnair77 (Nov 13, 2013)

nehajha said:


> Anamina please tell me your CO and team...


I uploaded all the additional documents and they exactly responded with a grant letter in 7 days..if this info may help u


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

I have received my grant letter today  , I was able to view my wife and son details on VEVO , my details are not yet visible . A Big thank you to one and all.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ramgopal_vij said:


> I have received my grant letter today  , I was able to view my wife and son details on VEVO , my details are not yet visible . A Big thank you to one and all.


Congrats


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

ramgopal_vij said:


> I have received my grant letter today  , I was able to view my wife and son details on VEVO , my details are not yet visible . A Big thank you to one and all.


Congrats Mate!


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

anamina said:


> finally sent all required documents to CO on the 20th sept . CO had requested for them on the 2nd september, I wonder how long it will take for them to reply now !



Hi,

In your signature u have mentioned extra docs , evidence of work . What did CO ask 
specifically for this. 

Please share details
Thank you


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I called now the adelaide number (3.30 pm local time) and the voice said the office was closed!!! Which is the best time to call?Thanks


Best time is 9:00 AM Adelaide/Brisbane time

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

ramgopal_vij said:


> I have received my grant letter today  , I was able to view my wife and son details on VEVO , my details are not yet visible . A Big thank you to one and all.


Congratulations Ramgopal


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ramgopal_vij said:


> I have received my grant letter today  , I was able to view my wife and son details on VEVO , my details are not yet visible . A Big thank you to one and all.


Congrats mate


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys

I called DIBP on 19th September and was told to send the documents again. Then I called thwm again on 22nd September and they confirmed receiving my documents. Is it worth calling them again? Or should I wait?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys
> 
> I called DIBP on 19th September and was told to send the documents again. Then I called thwm again on 22nd September and they confirmed receiving my documents. Is it worth calling them again? Or should I wait?
> 
> ...


I suggest you wait for a couple more days and then call em...You should get your grant this week. Don't worry.


----------



## yellowdragon (Apr 23, 2014)

*Processing time*

Hey guys,

thank you all for sharing your experiences , it helped me a lot. But, My application has been taking a long time to be processed (5 months)and last time (three weeks ago) i sent them an email to ask about the processing time of my application, a guy replied to me today saying that :

" as a general guide, it is more than likely over 12 to 18 months since you were allocated a case officer"

does that make sense? did anyone experience such a thing? Should i just call them and ask them about my application?

best regards


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Visa granted!!!*

Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.

Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.

Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.

Thank you all for being supportive to each other!

I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.


Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All

Just checked immi account and the document status has changed from requested to received. My agent never uploaded documents to immi account they were emailed on 19th September. What does this status change means? Any inputs?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats kumar84..


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> ...


Congratz, what is your code?


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

chuminh said:


> Congratz, what is your code?


Thank you everyone! !

It is 261312- developer programmer


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> congrats kumar84..


Thank you mate!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> ...



Congrats Kumar !!!! 

Are you a single applicant ?


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

I called Adelaide at 2.30 pm local time, the guy confirmed they received our PCC...after 1 hour we got the GRANT!!!

We are so so so happy!

Thanks to everybody on this forum, you really gave us a lot of support, I guess better than any migration agent 

Today we just try to breath and starting from tomorrow we will update our cv and go job hunting

I wish all the best with grants


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Congrats Kumar !!!!
> 
> Are you a single applicant ?


Yes I was a single applicant


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

*My observation on Grants!!*

My observation on Grants
1)Priority has been given to 190
A) In 190 also onshore applicants gets first priority 
B) After those 190 applicants with dependents gets next priority

2)189 gets priority after 190 
C)Onshore applicants gets first priority 
D)Next comes the 189 applicants with dependents

*Any other applicant apart from the above listed will be processed after that ONLY*

This is the reason why Single applicant with offshore visa lodgment takes times for grants… 

Please correct me if my observation is wrong…


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Kumar84 said:


> My observation on Grants
> 1)Priority has been given to 190
> A) In 190 also onshore applicants gets first priority
> B) After those 190 applicants with dependents gets next priority
> ...



Just as I thought.... 

Offshore single applicants are the least priority.. 

 :boxing:


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Gigio said:


> I called Adelaide at 2.30 pm local time, the guy confirmed they received our PCC...after 1 hour we got the GRANT!!!
> 
> We are so so so happy!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your grant.
thanks a lot for sharing the visa tracker url in the signature..  , visa tracker is very helpful with lots of information.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I called Adelaide at 2.30 pm local time, the guy confirmed they received our PCC...after 1 hour we got the GRANT!!!
> 
> We are so so so happy!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gigio, Wish you all the best. Be in touch.


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello All,

Got my Direct Grant Today. Thank you all for your guidance , kind words to keep up the spirit.

Wish you all, a very Good Luck who are waiting for Grants a speedy Grant


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

panda.seema said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant Today. Thank you all for your guidance , kind words to keep up the spirit.
> 
> Wish you all, a very Good Luck who are waiting for Grants a speedy Grant



Many congratulations panda.... 

Can you please share your timelines ...


----------



## AngelSeven (Jun 2, 2014)

*189 Timelines for my Application*



Vasu G said:


> Many congratulations panda....
> 
> Can you please share your timelines ...


Y-AXIS - 2nd Jan 2014 
ACS Submitted: 8th Feb 2014
ACS Approved: 15th April 2014
IELTS - 24th April 2014
EOI Submitted: 14th May 2014
EOI Received: 26 May 2014
Visa Lodged - 25th June 2014
UK PCC - 14th July 2014
Indian PCC - 01st Aug 2014
Medicals - 19th August 2014 

ray:

Grant - 30th September 2014


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Its been long 3 months..... all documents r uploaded....... I cant wait anymore..... 

What to do guys ??


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

panda.seema said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant Today. Thank you all for your guidance , kind words to keep up the spirit.
> 
> Wish you all, a very Good Luck who are waiting for Grants a speedy Grant


Congrays seema


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

rahulkap1 said:


> Congratulations Gigio, Wish you all the best. Be in touch.


Yes, let's keep in touch. I will update the forum about our job search on the thread "Jobs in Australia"
I noticed that also your letter from Engineers Australia got lost...also ours
Don't worry, you'll have your grant soon!


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

forum_user said:


> Its been long 3 months..... all documents r uploaded....... I cant wait anymore.....
> 
> What to do guys ??


Read my time line. Its been 3 months and 11 days. Still waiting.............tik tok tik tok


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

happy october guys..let this month bring awesomeness to all of us..


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

yellowdragon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thank you all for sharing your experiences , it helped me a lot. But, My application has been taking a long time to be processed (5 months)and last time (three weeks ago) i sent them an email to ask about the processing time of my application, a guy replied to me today saying that :
> 
> ...


Oh sure, call them at their 9:00 AM at the brisbane number regardless of your co team. you may get the grant in the following hour, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kumar


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

panda.seema said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant Today. Thank you all for your guidance , kind words to keep up the spirit.
> 
> Wish you all, a very Good Luck who are waiting for Grants a speedy Grant


Congratulations Seema!!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Gigio said:


> I called Adelaide at 2.30 pm local time, the guy confirmed they received our PCC...after 1 hour we got the GRANT!!!
> 
> We are so so so happy!
> 
> ...


Thats great news Gigio, :drum::drum: We'll now have a pizza party from you and keep the bills till we meet at OZ, where you'd reimburse it,  deal?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Kumar


Thank you Mate!

All the best ..


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

panda.seema said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my Direct Grant Today. Thank you all for your guidance , kind words to keep up the spirit.
> 
> Wish you all, a very Good Luck who are waiting for Grants a speedy Grant


Congratulations Seema


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guys.
It's been over 3.5 months & 15 weeks from date of lodgement....... No contact from DIBP , although CO was allotted on Aug19.
I called up yest, was told unfortunately it's delayed CO looking at my papers , no further document is required but if CO requires anything will contact you".
God show some mercyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi guys.
> It's been over 3.5 months & 15 weeks from date of lodgement....... No contact from DIBP , although CO was allotted on Aug19.
> I called up yest, was told unfortunately it's delayed CO looking at my papers , no further document is required but if CO requires anything will contact you".
> God show some mercyyyyyyyyyyyy.


That means you should wait for direct grant anytime within 1 hour to 1 week from your call


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi guys.
> It's been over 3.5 months & 15 weeks from date of lodgement....... No contact from DIBP , although CO was allotted on Aug19.
> I called up yest, was told unfortunately it's delayed CO looking at my papers , no further document is required but if CO requires anything will contact you".
> God show some mercyyyyyyyyyyyy.


Hey Ankur, 

Hopefully you will get grant soon. Did you submit form 80? I am on the same boat mate, its 3 months and 11 days today. No response at all. Co contacted on 2 sep for form 80 and 1221. Since then my ImmiAccount is silent without any updates. I can still see 'required' status for form 80 and 1221. Around 10 days before i called them and they said they did receive the docs and its under processing check. After then, again a long silence.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hey Ankur,
> 
> Hopefully you will get grant soon. Did you submit form 80? I am on the same boat mate, its 3 months and 11 days today. No response at all. Co contacted on 2 sep for form 80 and 1221. Since then my ImmiAccount is silent without any updates. I can still see 'required' status for form 80 and 1221. Around 10 days before i called them and they said they did receive the docs and its under processing check. After then, again a long silence.


Mate

My story is similar too. Applied on 7th June. Its already three months and 24 days. CO allocated on 26th August. Yesterday there was a change in my immi account. All the requested documents were showing received on 30/09/2014. I sent the documents by email may be the CO team have uploaded them to immi account.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> My story is similar too. Applied on 7th June. Its already three months and 24 days. CO allocated on 26th August. Yesterday there was a change in my immi account. All the requested documents were showing received on 30/09/2014. I sent the documents by email may be the CO team have uploaded them to immi account.
> 
> ...


Good going mate. I uploaded the forms in Immiaccount and mailed to CO team on the same day. Got an auto reply. Still the status is 'required'. I will wait for this week, if the status remain same, I will call them again. Wish u good luck.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Good going mate. I uploaded the forms in Immiaccount and mailed to CO team on the same day. Got an auto reply. Still the status is 'required'. I will wait for this week, if the status remain same, I will call them again. Wish u good luck.


Thanks bis


----------



## evolla (Aug 28, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks bis


Hi sevnik0202, I would like to ask what additional docs did CO ask from you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yellowdragon (Apr 23, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Oh sure, call them at their 9:00 AM at the brisbane number regardless of your co team. you may get the grant in the following hour,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thank you Ritz. I will do so tomorrow .

I am just surprised when he said "generally it takes from 12-18 months" . I hope it is just a standard reply 

best regards


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

evolla said:


> Hi sevnik0202, I would like to ask what additional docs did CO ask from you? Thanks in advance!


Mate

Since my agent never uploaded any documents to immiaccount. The CO asked for all the documents + form 80. Now these documents are showing as received on immiaccount as of 30/09/2014. So hoping that CO is working on my documents.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Got it...


----------



## evolla (Aug 28, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> Since my agent never uploaded any documents to immiaccount. The CO asked for all the documents + form 80. Now these documents are showing as received on immiaccount as of 30/09/2014. So hoping that CO is working on my documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

anandc said:


> Got it...



Dude !! Not so excited ????


Anyway.. Many congratulations.... eace:


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Dude !! Not so excited ????
> 
> 
> Anyway.. Many congratulations.... eace:


it's the excitement within  , thanks..


----------



## janardhana.shamanna (Apr 23, 2014)

Friends,

By God's grace, received the Grant!

Piece of advice: Have patience. Followup post meeting the processing timelines. 

Special thanks to Eva, Ritzagni, amitferns.

Hope to meet you'll!


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, received the Grant!
> 
> ...


My congrats to another one May 2014 applicant.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, received the Grant!
> 
> ...



Congratulations Mate...


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, received the Grant!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anandc said:


> Got it...


Congrats Anand


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

yellowdragon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> thank you all for sharing your experiences , it helped me a lot. But, My application has been taking a long time to be processed (5 months)and last time (three weeks ago) i sent them an email to ask about the processing time of my application, a guy replied to me today saying that :
> 
> ...


I think he meant 12 to 18 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

*Partner points*



amitferns said:


> He doesnt need to upload any of that if you are not claiming partner points


Hi amit, 

Could you please tell me what are the other documents you have uploaded for you spouse other than skills assessment letter, IELTS and Birth certificate?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

nhn said:


> Hi amit,
> 
> Could you please tell me what are the other documents you have uploaded for you spouse other than skills assessment letter, IELTS and Birth certificate?


Passport and pcc


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

nhn said:


> Hi amit,
> 
> Could you please tell me what are the other documents you have uploaded for you spouse other than skills assessment letter, IELTS and Birth certificate?


Passport is one.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Passport is one.


Hi Sevink and friends,

I got a message from Visa officer (not case officer) stating that all the documents (form 80 and 1221) has been received and correct team notified for processing. He has written that he doesn't expect their processing to be complete for at least another 4 weeks. So I have to wait for a full month mate.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, received the Grant!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi Sevink and friends,
> 
> I got a message from Visa officer (not case officer) stating that all the documents (form 80 and 1221) has been received and correct team notified for processing. He has written that he doesn't expect their processing to be complete for at least another 4 weeks. So I have to wait for a full month mate.


That sounds great mate. Your grant is due anytime since they give estimated timeline. I am thinking of calling them today or may be tomorrow.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> That sounds great mate. Your grant is due anytime since they give estimated timeline. I am thinking of calling them today or may be tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanx mate. Call them. May be their mood is better on Friday (last working day of a week). Good luck.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanx mate.


----------



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

I wanted to update the group that I received my grant letter yesterday. I submitted the final requested document on Friday night and was surprised to see the grant after 2 working days!


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

priyanshu512 said:


> I wanted to update the group that I received my grant letter yesterday. I submitted the final requested document on Friday night and was surprised to see the grant after 2 working days!


Congrats Priyanshu:happy:, 

Can you please let us know about your CO team number?


----------



## priyanshu512 (Apr 29, 2014)

bis said:


> Congrats Priyanshu:happy:,
> 
> Can you please let us know about your CO team number?


I had Adelaide 08.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

priyanshu512 said:


> I wanted to update the group that I received my grant letter yesterday. I submitted the final requested document on Friday night and was surprised to see the grant after 2 working days!


Congrats


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all, have all who applied in June got their grants? Or is it just me


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Hi all, have all who applied in June got their grants? Or is it just me


You are not alone my friend, see my signature


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> You are not alone my friend, see my signature


you are not alone as well. count me in


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Hi all, have all who applied in June got their grants? Or is it just me


Im a June 7 applicant mate.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Hi all, have all who applied in June got their grants? Or is it just me


I am still waiting for approval.


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> Hi all, have all who applied in June got their grants? Or is it just me


No we r still waiting:angry:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

greenthumbs said:


> No we r still waiting:angry:



Me too. i am silent but things growing inside me.. every week i call to check the status and only reply i get is, CO has been allocated 2 weeks back and they will get back to you.

things are very frustrating, you give away your hard earn money to have this after 3 months.

Keeping fingers crossed.

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

chuminh said:


> you are not alone as well. count me in



Buddy, I am also 20th June and they told me team 7 , did any one contact you from CO teams.

Thanks


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Buddy, I am also 20th June and they told me team 7 , did any one contact you from CO teams.
> 
> Thanks


I applied on June 30. Never contacted them as I'm still waiting for my US PCC to come.
I got a mail from CO on Sept 26 asking for the US PCC. Now this is the only document remaining. I hope they respond soon once I upload this document.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, received the Grant!
> 
> ...


Congrats , you really waited for long.. but worth a wait.


Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> I applied on June 30. Never contacted them as I'm still waiting for my US PCC to come.
> I got a mail from CO on Sept 26 asking for the US PCC. Now this is the only document remaining. I hope they respond soon once I upload this document.



Great atleast you got a communication, every week i wait for a communication. I front loaded all documents but still nothing is happening..

Dont know how many weeks i have to wait now....


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> Hi all, have all who applied in June got their grants? Or is it just me


I applied on just a day after u did ...... Im still waiting.......


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] 

Is this e-mail works ?? I dont know my CO details coz my agent is not telling me....... Would it b a stupid move to knock them through this e-mail ?? i just want to know whether they got my PCC or not. 

Please suggest me guys.

Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

forum_user said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Is this e-mail works ?? I dont know my CO details coz my agent is not telling me....... Would it b a stupid move to knock them through this e-mail ?? i just want to know whether they got my PCC or not.
> 
> ...


As a recommendation, if your agent is handling. then you should not email them. It should be agent who does everything on behalf of you as you have authorize him.

Just take your login from them and check online weather status has been changed to received from requested or call the helpdesk to check.

Cheers


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Great atleast you got a communication, every week i wait for a communication. I front loaded all documents but still nothing is happening..
> 
> Dont know how many weeks i have to wait now....


Hey prgeek

I got a CO allocated to my file on 26th August all documents submitted still no news for me.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys

Just called DIBP to confirm if any other info or documents are required. However, the lady on the other side told me if the need be they will contact me. No information provided guys.

Dev


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

We have been told to fill form80. There is a coloumn where we need to fill countries travelled in last 10 yrs for work/holiday/few other reasons. We have been go a few countries on holiday so do we have to get pcc done from those countries as well??


We are given only 28 days... waiting for your valuable inputs...


Thanks,
Tanu


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have been told to fill form80. There is a coloumn where we need to fill countries travelled in last 10 yrs for work/holiday/few other reasons. We have been go a few countries on holiday so do we have to get pcc done from those countries as well??
> 
> ...


PCC is required for only those countries where you stay has been longer than 12 months.

In case your PCC gets delayed for some reason and you can prove that to the CO then he can extend the initial dealine of 28 days.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Dev... we got pcc appointment date of 7 nov so that appointment schedule is enough to prove the delay?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just called DIBP to confirm if any other info or documents are required. However, the lady on the other side told me if the need be they will contact me. No information provided guys.
> 
> Dev


Dev....you should fire your agent for delaying your application. Had he frontloaded your docs probably this delay would not have happened.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Thanks Dev... we got pcc appointment date of 7 nov so that appointment schedule is enough to prove the delay?


Tanu....most psk allows walk-in for pcc. You can walk in to psk 24 hours after online application. No need to wait.


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> Thanks Dev... we got pcc appointment date of 7 nov so that appointment schedule is enough to prove the delay?


HI Tanu, no need to wait for 7 days..for INDIA PCC you can directly walk in to PSK and ask for PCC certificate but your present address should be same as on the passport otherwise they will ask for local police verification and that will take 10 days of time


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

varun71863 said:


> HI Tanu, no need to wait for 7 days..for INDIA PCC you can directly walk in to PSK and ask for PCC certificate but your present address should be same as on the passport otherwise they will ask for local police verification and that will take 10 days of time


Also everyday you can check online status in evening and re-schedule your appoitment based on cancellation..i did the same and got appoitment of next day


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Buddy, I am also 20th June and they told me team 7 , did any one contact you from CO teams.
> 
> Thanks


no mate, no any correspondences from CO so far. I checked it everyday which makes me sick.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Dev....you should fire your agent for delaying your application. Had he frontloaded your docs probably this delay would not have happened.


Absolutely mate and I m still following up myself. The agent had the recommendation of my best frnds who are already in Australia. Anyways now tge damage is already done so dont want to do away with the agent. But I will for sure not recommend him.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

varun71863 said:


> HI Tanu, no need to wait for 7 days..for INDIA PCC you can directly walk in to PSK and ask for PCC certificate but your present address should be same as on the passport otherwise they will ask for local police verification and that will take 10 days of time


Check with the PSK. All PSK's dont allow walkins, as I was not allowed and went on the appointment day and had to wait for the time of appointment too.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

haron110 said:


> Thanks mate, but i DO NOT have my HAP_ID yet...
> In this case what to do?


Plz share your timelines ?


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

forum_user said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Is this e-mail works ?? I dont know my CO details coz my agent is not telling me....... Would it b a stupid move to knock them through this e-mail ?? i just want to know whether they got my PCC or not.
> 
> ...


Yes it works. But you can call them to be sure


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, I am also a June applicant but got no contact from CO. I want to know whether my case has been recommended for external security check. Can anyone tell me which email id should I use to ask them?? is it [email protected] or [email protected] or anything else?

I have used [email protected] once to ask them the status of my application and got nothing except and automated reply. 


I only got contacted by team 13 for some information. If anyone have similar experience please share.


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Guys , I believe most of the June applicants have got their grants , I am planning to move by Feb 2015 , Do we need to have a medical insurance prior to travel?

Thanks,
Ram.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

janardhana.shamanna said:


> Friends,
> 
> By God's grace, received the Grant!
> 
> ...


Congratulations a ton Janardana, its your patience and perseverance which got you success. :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

anandc said:


> Got it...


Congratulations Anand and your grant post hold the Guinness book record of being the crispiest.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

priyanshu512 said:


> I wanted to update the group that I received my grant letter yesterday. I submitted the final requested document on Friday night and was surprised to see the grant after 2 working days!


Congratulations Priyanshu


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Anand and your grant post hold the Guinness book record of being the crispiest.


Thanks Ritz.. Yup, now comes the prep for moving out.... 
Lots to do...


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

BTW,

Is anyone facing the issue of not being able to print the grant letter from the immi account ?
Do we need to call or mail DIBP ?
Has anyone done that and got any quick response ?


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

sazedaakhtar said:


> Hi, I am also a June applicant but got no contact from CO. I want to know whether my case has been recommended for external security check. Can anyone tell me which email id should I use to ask them?? is it [email protected] or [email protected] or anything else?
> 
> I have used [email protected] once to ask them the status of my application and got nothing except and automated reply.
> 
> I only got contacted by team 13 for some information. If anyone have similar experience please share.


We called them few days ago and they replied that case has been referred to external security checks,if high risk country it will take upto 8 weeks to get the grant letter. So give them a call and check your status.


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

Any one here in 489 FS visa appl lodged category? pl respond.


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

I would like to share our gratitude and happiness to all of the forum member that today we got the Golden Mail. I called the Adelaide number shared by some member of this forum and less than 1 hour the grant letter come to our mailbox, a very much thank you for the information that would be difficult to get elsewhere.

I know this is only just a beginning of a long and high risk journey but we have faith that at the end everything will be just right.

I wish a speedy grant to all of the forum member who hasn't got the letter yet, keep the faith.

PS: I am one of the old ACS letter format holder and I did not deduct my work experiences, claimed all 5 years of experience to claim 60 points.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> I would like to share our gratitude and happiness to all of the forum member that today we got the Golden Mail. I called the Adelaide number shared by some member of this forum and less than 1 hour the grant letter come to our mailbox, a very much thank you for the information that would be difficult to get elsewhere.
> 
> I know this is only just a beginning of a long and high risk journey but we have faith that at the end everything will be just right.
> 
> ...


Congrats.....you got lucky


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

so werid,
I just called up number 07313670000, the guy told me that only May applicant is allocated to CO under subclass 189 so far. The, how come some people lodged in June or even July received their grant? I don't know what is going on here.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

the allocation of 189 to processing team so far is to 25 of JUne 2014
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

can someone explain this?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

chuminh said:


> the allocation of 189 to processing team so far is to 25 of JUne 2014
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> can someone explain this?


We are in the same boat mate. After submission of requested forms, 80 and 1221, on 4 Sep, I sent an email to them asking whether the documents have been received or not. On 2 Oct I got the response: "The documents have been received and the correct team notified for processing, I don’t expect their processing to be complete for at least another 4 weeks."

Really don't know what it means. Have patience.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

what I dont get it is why some people applied late in june received their grants while a few of us still waiting?


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

I just checked my immi account.... the status is showing "In Progress" but when I clicked on the reference number, the status shows 'Granted'. 

Type Date Progress Action

Grant Letter 7 Oct 2014 Letter Created View Grant Letter


I cant see the letter, it can be only seen by my agent. 

Is it normal ??


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

forum_user said:


> I just checked my immi account.... the status is showing "In Progress" but when I clicked on the reference number, the status shows 'Granted'.
> 
> Type Date Progress Action
> 
> ...


This is 100% normal .. time to celebrate buddy
It also takes few hours to reflect status everywhere...

Enjoy


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy to inform, I too received my grant today.
Had applied on June mid ...

We can plan our initial visit to Australia in the next 1 year, correct ?


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Raghav1983 said:


> Happy to inform, I too received my grant today.
> Had applied on June mid ...
> 
> We can plan our initial visit to Australia in the next 1 year, correct ?



Heartiest congratulations. 
Initial Entry Date must be written on your grant letter, plan it accordingly.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

greenthumbs said:


> We called them few days ago and they replied that case has been referred to external security checks,if high risk country it will take upto 8 weeks to get the grant letter. So give them a call and check your status.


The first email address is correct one..I reckon the second email address is no longer active .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

this is a quick message (public service).

I just got my grant. I'll post all the details later because I don't have time right now but here are some details:

- June 20th Lodged 
- October 7th Grant (direct)
- Front loaded almost everything 
- Called 3 weeks ago. Case Office had been assigned "recently" but I had not been notified.
- Uploaded FBI check 2 weeks ago (strictly speaking it shouldn't have been required for me, but I received it so I uploaded, noone asked me for it).
- Called Yesterday. The person told me "You should have an answer this week, it shouldn't be much longer".
- One hour later my grant was in my mailbox.

Ok I'm off I'll post a complete timeline later.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys in Urgent need of your help:

Today I called DIBP and the lady told me that they have sent an email to my agent to amend the overclaimed points according to them my points are 65:

1. Invited to apply on 12th May. The points cutoff was 60.
2. Only claimed 60 points agent have messed up some where.
3. They sent an email to my agent on 3rd of october and he didnt feel the need to inform me.

Friends can anybody tell what would be the outcome of this? I dont know what to do and how to react to this situation? Its depressing kindly help.

Dev


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

gunflame said:


> this is a quick message (public service).
> 
> I just got my grant. I'll post all the details later because I don't have time right now but here are some details:
> 
> ...


That was a very detailed quick message ,mate..

Congratulations.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Got the Grant letter today, a week after the actual visa was granted (on the immi account) somehow the mail was not generated to my agent. Once I called up today, they generated it right away and I got the grant letter from DIBP as well my agent in 10 min.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys in Urgent need of your help:
> 
> Today I called DIBP and the lady told me that they have sent an email to my agent to amend the overclaimed points according to them my points are 65:
> 
> ...


Hi Dev
Not sure about the outcome. However, I read somewhere in a blog (dont remember now) that the overclaimed points were deducted after the applicant convinced case officer about the accidental mistake, and after filling a form (1023, i guess) he was granted visa. Hope the outcome will be positive. Good luck.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys in Urgent need of your help:
> 
> Today I called DIBP and the lady told me that they have sent an email to my agent to amend the overclaimed points according to them my points are 65:
> 
> ...


I hope you get this one sorted out buddy. It seems that you and I are the only ones here left waiting for grant. Good luck!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi Dev
> Not sure about the outcome. However, I read somewhere in a blog (dont remember now) that the overclaimed points were deducted after the applicant convinced case officer about the accidental mistake, and after filling a form (1023, i guess) he was granted visa. Hope the outcome will be positive. Good luck.


Thanks mate.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jamuu04 said:


> I hope you get this one sorted out buddy. It seems that you and I are the only ones here left waiting for grant. Good luck!


Thanks mate


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

sevnik0202,

In case CO finds that the points are over-claimed, he/she will send an email asking for CONSENT to reduce the points.

In your case, you are saying points are getting reduced to 60 from 65.
Fortunately your score is at acceptable level.

However, your agent needs to respond to the CO's communication with consent to reduce points to 60. You also ask your agent to apologize for the mistake to CO.
Have seen cases where COs grant the applications even after point reduction to 60.

Tell your agent to act fast.



sevnik0202 said:


> Guys in Urgent need of your help:
> 
> Today I called DIBP and the lady told me that they have sent an email to my agent to amend the overclaimed points according to them my points are 65:
> 
> ...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> sevnik0202,
> 
> In case CO finds that the points are over-claimed, he/she will send an email asking for CONSENT to reduce the points.
> 
> ...


I have already received the said email. Now my question is that should I remove the agent and compose and send the email myself?

Dev


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning. 

It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day. 

While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!

Keep the faith & march on!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> 574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning.
> 
> It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi can someone plz give me the contact number for dibp asap?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

anamina said:


> hi can someone plz give me the contact number for dibp asap?


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

when i called they said i need to contact my local embassy !


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

anamina said:


> when i called they said i need to contact my local embassy !


Can you explain what information are you looking for?


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

sent Co the required documents on the 22 sept still havent heard from them ! does it take this long ???? no verification calls have been made at work place either


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

anamina said:


> sent Co the required documents on the 22 sept still havent heard from them ! does it take this long ???? no verification calls have been made at work place either


I sent the CO documents on 19th September. They contacted my agent on 3rd October for correction of EOI score. I have not yet replied. You must call them. I have called them 5 times and out of that 4 times I was able to get the desired information. If you are using a MARA agent they will not give you any info.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys!

Finally got my grant today!

Good luck to all who are still waiting.

Cheers!

:whoo:


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Finally got my grant today!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> 574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning.
> 
> It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day.
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Finally got my grant today!
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'm still waiting........ :-(


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gunflame said:


> this is a quick message (public service).
> 
> I just got my grant. I'll post all the details later because I don't have time right now but here are some details:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the service Flame, 

Many congratulations, and we definitely understand your lack of time, so little time so much to arrange for the party, 

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Finally got my grant today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jamuu


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

In my immi account, application summary still shows the status in 'in progress'. But in the Elodgment page, it shows 'Granted' on 7 Oct, Letter created and there is a link 'View Grant Letter'. 

I cant see the letter bcoz only my agent can see it. But my ques is why the status shows 'in progress' ? Its been two days since the grant..... 

I cant contact my agent bcoz eid vacation is still on here in Bangladesh. Is there any possibility that the Grant Letter sent to my agent ??

Is there any reason to be worried ??

Thanks.


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

Go to VEVO input all your information. If it shows that you have a visa there is nothing to worry about.

If it doesn't show your visa you should worry and ask your agent to call Dibp or call them yourself. My grant letter doesn't show (Oct 7th) but I'm sure that when I call them it will be generated on the spot


----------



## haron110 (Aug 12, 2014)

*response of CO?*

Hi, sent you a PM. Can you reply overthere, thanks.

Regards,
Haroon



anamina said:


> sent Co the required documents on the 22 sept still havent heard from them ! does it take this long ???? no verification calls have been made at work place either


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

anamina said:


> when i called they said i need to contact my local embassy !


why they ask you to do so?


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

gunflame said:


> Go to VEVO input all your information. If it shows that you have a visa there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> If it doesn't show your visa you should worry and ask your agent to call Dibp or call them yourself. My grant letter doesn't show (Oct 7th) but I'm sure that when I call them it will be generated on the spot



Thanks mate. I checked in VEVO. I have a visa. 

My entry date is within September 8, 2015.

I am going to party.


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

I got my Grant on 7th Oct.............

Thanks to the members of this thread.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

in immi account i saw my document. one of them category is as " Medical Clearance " = Recieved on 3rd october..

any comment?

@anamina any thing like that on ur immiaccount wall?


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

*Granted!!*

Finally, we have got our visa grant:yo:.....feeling very happy!!!....Big thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences....


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Finally, we have got our visa grant:yo:.....feeling very happy!!!....Big thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences....


Congrats, Wish you all the best. Please share your timeline and update the tracker.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Finally, we have got our visa grant:yo:.....feeling very happy!!!....Big thanks to everyone who answered my queries and others who shared their valuable experiences....


can you please share your timeline?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

forum_user said:


> I got my Grant on 7th Oct.............
> 
> Thanks to the members of this thread.


Congrats


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

rahulkap1 said:


> Congrats, Wish you all the best. Please share your timeline and update the tracker.


Thanks...


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Got the grant*

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the delay in informing but I was busy with loads of tasks.

Anyhow, I would like to inform all the esteemed members that I had received my grant on 30th Sep.

There were some followups required from DIBP because I already have a job opportunity from my organization. All details have been given in my signature and for people who check on mobile I have pasted my signature explicitly.

I had added my mother as a non migrating member and had changed her to migrating. Also, she could not attempt IELTS, hence the vac and vac2 charge.

For any queries, please pm me as I might not be much active for next couple of weeks. I have a lot on my plate  or mail me on gmail using my same id (ashish1137 - only in case of urgent queries)

Lastly, I would like to thank all the members of the group - to name some: Shel, DEEPSLOGIN, Expatriate and others who responded to my queries.


Love to all and Regards
Ashish|261312|ACS-12Aug-12Nov13|IELTS-18apr-R,L-8.5,W-7.5,S-7|EOI-18Apr-60pts-Invite-12May|VISA Lodge-22-Jun-2014|Meds-25-Jun-2014|PCC-28-Jul-2014|Grant-30-sep-2014| lane: 01-nov-2014|
Spouse|261312|ACS - 19Aug13-14Nov13|IELTS-17May14-L-9,R,W,S-6|MedsnPCC-30Jun|Form1022nForm929-13Jul|
Child|Meds-27-Jun-2014
Mother|PCC-16-Jun|Meds-27-Jun|1stForm1023-5Jul|2ndForm1023-14Jul|vac-24sep|vac2:29sep|


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats ashish


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks mate.


Did you got your grant


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks mate.


Did you got your grant


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Its 5th week started but i am yet hear anything from my CO?
any idea how soon i might be contacted?


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Its 5th week started but i am yet hear anything from my CO?
> any idea how soon i might be contacted?


Did you got the CO appoint


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Its 5th week started but i am yet hear anything from my CO?
> any idea how soon i might be contacted?


5th week? Mine took around 12 weeks.... So keep waiting


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> Did you got your grant


No mate not yet. I m in a bit of mess may be this week brings in the grant for me.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> No mate not yet. I m in a bit of mess may be this week brings in the grant for me.


Sure mate you Will get it soon.
Prayers are with you.
Keep up the positive attitude


----------



## rameshrv (May 13, 2014)

.....


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Waiting for any communication from DIBP........ Completed 17th week from Date of Visa lodgement 
I called up 3 weeks ago , was told unfortunately it's taking long keep patience ',.,., 
Any1 else , hv same story????? Can I call up again? Seniors pls reply


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Waiting for any communication from DIBP........ Completed 17th week from Date of Visa lodgement
> I called up 3 weeks ago , was told unfortunately it's taking long keep patience ',.,.,
> Any1 else , hv same story????? Can I call up again? Seniors pls reply


Same story here mate. Emailed them on Sep 17. Got email response on 2 Oct from a visa officer not from the CO. He wrote that he didnt expect the processing to be completed for at least another 4 weeks. 10 days have passed so far.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Waiting for any communication from DIBP........ Completed 17th week from Date of Visa lodgement
> I called up 3 weeks ago , was told unfortunately it's taking long keep patience ',.,.,
> Any1 else , hv same story????? Can I call up again? Seniors pls reply


Which team are you with? I am with team 23-GSM Adelaide. Looks like they have a lot of applications to process.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

bis said:


> Which team are you with? I am with team 23-GSM Adelaide. Looks like they have a lot of applications to process.


Don't know about the team !!!! I called DIBP in the first week of September , was told by telephone operator CO! Assigned on August19th. Keep patience.......... 
But this wait is actually quite frustrating "..................


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Don't know about the team !!!! I called DIBP in the first week of September , was told by telephone operator CO! Assigned on August19th. Keep patience..........
> But this wait is actually quite frustrating "..................


No contact from CO is often a good sign. As we have experienced that CO usually contacts us when documents we submitted are outstanding. So probably you will be advised of a direct grant after their internal processing checks. As they havent asked anything from you, I guess, you will be receiving the grant very soon. Good luck mate.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Waiting for any communication from DIBP........ Completed 17th week from Date of Visa lodgement
> I called up 3 weeks ago , was told unfortunately it's taking long keep patience ',.,.,
> Any1 else , hv same story????? Can I call up again? Seniors pls reply


Yes mate call them right away! Are you using an agent?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes mate call them right away! Are you using an agent?


Hi Dev

Any progress on your case mate?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi Dev
> 
> Any progress on your case mate?


Nothing yet mate. The email regarding correction of score was sent to the designated email ID on friday. Still to hear from DIBP. May be a day or two I will have response. Just checked immi account nothing there. If nothing happens will call them in few days. Just praying that CO is lenient enough to give me agrant. Fingers crossed frnd.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

The CO had contacted my agent and wanted color scanned copies of our passports, which was emailed promptly... any idea what this means?


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to go to Melbourne in Mid Jan 2015. Can anyone suggest me an economical option to stay in Melbourne? I am going with my husband and 3 years old kid....We do not have any relatives or friends in Melbourne and therefore would have to initially stay in a apartment or hotel.....we would like to stay someplace for an initial 7 to 10 days and then move to a short term rental apartment.....Once we get a job we would want to rent an apartment for long term and preferably close to the area of work.

Need your suggestion....

Thanks


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> The CO had contacted my agent and wanted color scanned copies of our passports, which was emailed promptly... any idea what this means?


I guess you are almost there. Mission nearly complete....


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to go to Melbourne in Mid Jan 2015. Can anyone suggest me an economical option to stay in Melbourne? I am going with my husband and 3 years old kid....We do not have any relatives or friends in Melbourne and therefore would have to initially stay in a apartment or hotel.....we would like to stay someplace for an initial 7 to 10 days and then move to a short term rental apartment.....Once we get a job we would want to rent an apartment for long term and preferably close to the area of work.
> 
> ...


Hi Neha,

I would recommend you to check out www.airbnb.com.au. You can rent a fully furnished apartment for short term. Avoid, western suburbs. Richmond, Brunswick, Hawthorn are not bad.

Cheers


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

radical said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> I would recommend you to check out www.airbnb.com.au. You can rent a fully furnished apartment for short term. Avoid, western suburbs. Richmond, Brunswick, Hawthorn are not bad.
> 
> Cheers


I have checked, airbnb, the rentals are steep and limited at least for Adelaide. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> I have checked, airbnb, the rentals are steep and limited at least for Adelaide.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hey Ritzagni,

They're much better than hotels, I guess.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

radical said:


> Hey Ritzagni,
> 
> They're much better than hotels, I guess.


Yes off course, better than the hotels, definitely


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Yes off course, better than the hotels, definitely


My agent put wrong employment date on EOI. Of one particular company.
And i got the invitation to apply 190
Now i am planning to apply 
How can i correct the wrong employment dates


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> My agent put wrong employment date on EOI. Of one particular company.
> And i got the invitation to apply 190
> Now i am planning to apply
> How can i correct the wrong employment dates


Does this wrong date result in overclaiming of points?


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Does this wrong date result in overclaiming of points?


No brother i claimed for 5year and i already have assessment of 8 years


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> No brother i claimed for 5year and i already have assessment of 8 years


Then I guess you just fill in the form for incorrect information and upload it. Dont remember the exact form no. Think it was 1023.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Then I guess you just fill in the form for incorrect information and upload it. Dont remember the exact form no. Think it was 1023.


Thanks mate for the information.
Hope it Will work


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> Thanks mate for the information.
> Hope it Will work


Did your agent not advise you on what needs to be done? You may even call dibp and clear your doubt.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Does this wrong date result in overclaiming of points?


Submitting Form 1023 with your visa application should work for your situation


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

radical said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> I would recommend you to check out www.airbnb.com.au. You can rent a fully furnished apartment for short term. Avoid, western suburbs. Richmond, Brunswick, Hawthorn are not bad.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Radical....I like your suggestion....even I have booked one room through this site in boxhill....Thanks a lot


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Who else from June has not got their grants as yet?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Who else from June has not got their grants as yet?


I have not.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I have not.


Hey dude can you help me out as you have gone through it. 
I got visa invitation but my agent had provided wrong information about joining date of one me my previous employment. However its not affecting my point.
What should i do should i apply or wait for The EOI to expire.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Who else from June has not got their grants as yet?


I'm still waiting too. Havent yet received the last document for US PCC.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> Hey dude can you help me out as you have gone through it.
> I got visa invitation but my agent had provided wrong information about joining date of one me my previous employment. However its not affecting my point.
> What should i do should i apply or wait for The EOI to expire.


You can lodge the visa with correct details and upload form 1023. Since it will not have any impact on your points in my view you will be fine. As human beings people are bound to make errors. There are cases where people claimed more points than they actually had and still got the grants. You have the invite go for it. Will also request people with similar experience to give their inputs.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> You can lodge the visa with correct details and upload form 1023. Since it will not have any impact on your points in my view you will be fine. As human beings people are bound to make errors. There are cases where people claimed more points than they actually had and still got the grants. You have the invite go for it. Will also request people with similar experience to give their inputs.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanks a lot dev 
you have such a positive attitude.
Cheers for you man.
Hope you Will get your visa soon.
Buy the way can you share what went wrong with your application


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Still waiting too.... applied in June...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> Thanks a lot dev
> you have such a positive attitude.
> Cheers for you man.
> Hope you Will get your visa soon.
> Buy the way can you share what went wrong with your application


Thanks Junaid,

My agent marked all my experience of 5 years as relevant despite being told not to do so. ACS deducted 2 years out of 5 and my agent was supposed to only claim points for three years.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

sheik1023 said:


> Still waiting too.... applied in June...



Hi Sheik please be good enough to update your timeline. 

Thanks


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Updated....


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

sheik1023 said:


> Updated....


Thanks...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I got a mail from CO (Adelaide Team 7) on Sept 26 requesting couple of documents. I have uploaded one of them but another one (FBI Clearance) is still in processing and would take about another 6 weeks. 
I need to request additional time from CO as 28 days given by CO will be over soon. 

What mail should I send to the CO and which email ID should I use - [email protected] or [email protected].

As the proof I only have receipt from USPS for sending the documents to FBI.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Etch123 said:


> Who else from June has not got their grants as yet?


i haven't ....


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a mail from CO (Adelaide Team 7) on Sept 26 requesting couple of documents. I have uploaded one of them but another one (FBI Clearance) is still in processing and would take about another 6 weeks.
> I need to request additional time from CO as 28 days given by CO will be over soon.
> ...


i have same team.. you can send email to both as i did..


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

samy25 said:


> i have same team.. you can send email to both as i did..


Thanks. Also what details do I need to send in the mail?


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> Who else from June has not got their grants as yet?


Include me too ! I called them twice and unfortunately could not even extract the information about whether my case has been allocated or not. They always said that there is no particular CO now, rather different team will contact you if any document is needed. I am kinda frustrated right now .


----------



## good_life (Oct 10, 2014)

*Singapore pcc help needed*



nehajha said:


> Thanks Radical....I like your suggestion....even I have booked one room through this site in boxhill....Thanks a lot


HII!! NEHA 
CONGRATS WITH YOUR GRANT ...
I have sent a private message to you regarding Singapore pcc , kindly help ...how long did it take you to get the pcc, and did you get the pcc or was it mailed directly to the case officer ...kindly help as I also need to apply and want to know wether we should get it ,mailed to us ...as I had read somewhere that it takes along time if they mail it to the case officer ...also do we have to get a special mail from case officer regarding the same ..I have received a mail from case officer regarding the issuance of Singapore pcc ...will that do???
thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

17 weeks and counting still no visa. They are taking so long to even check a simple correction of EOI score email. No more documents required every thing is in place still the grant is playing hide and seek.

Going to watch India vs West indies ODI in Dharamshala. Hope that team India comes up with a +ve result.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> 17 weeks and counting still no visa. They are taking so long to even check a simple correction of EOI score email. No more documents required every thing is in place still the grant is playing hide and seek.
> 
> Going to watch India vs West indies ODI in Dharamshala. Hope that team India comes up with a +ve result.
> 
> ...




Relax mate !!! You will get it any time. 

Enjoy the match. Hope I could see you on TV  . Why don't you display a post card on TV for me.. :eyebrows:


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Relax mate !!! You will get it any time.
> 
> Enjoy the match. Hope I could see you on TV  . Why don't you display a post card on TV for me.. :eyebrows:


Sure Vasu will do that for you.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks. Also what details do I need to send in the mail?


wateever they asked u.. send them... 

i was asked for form 1221.. so i sent on both email addresess


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

My Agent will be calling Dibp on monday morning...... Hopefully will get info on the holdup.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi friends 

I applied on 7th July. Got CO on 15/09/2014 from adelaide team 08.
CO asked for Police clearance and family medicals. Which have been finished and uploaded 3 days ago. 
But on immi account still shows requested on documents.

My agent says only " depends upon Department"

Please guide seniors.
How long it takes to grant the visa after sending the documents?

Should I call to team adelaide?

Can any one share the number to call and what time should I make a call.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I applied on 7th July. Got CO on 15/09/2014 from adelaide team 08.
> CO asked for Police clearance and family medicals. Which have been finished and uploaded 3 days ago.
> ...


You should have a number from the communication that you received from Co.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> You should have a number from the communication that you received from Co.


I applied through agent.
If I call them on that number by skipping agent wont it create problem?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> I applied through agent.
> If I call them on that number by skipping agent wont it create problem?


It should not be a problem.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I applied on 7th July. Got CO on 15/09/2014 from adelaide team 08.
> CO asked for Police clearance and family medicals. Which have been finished and uploaded 3 days ago.
> ...


Give atleast a week's time.


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's wishing everyone their Grants this coming week! 😃


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Here's wishing everyone their Grants this coming week! ?de03


May god fulfill your wishes amen.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> May god fulfill your wishes amen.


Dev......i really hope you get your grant next week. It has been a long wait for you.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> Here's wishing everyone their Grants this coming week! ?de03


Lot of hopes this week


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Dev......i really hope you get your grant next week. It has been a long wait for you.


Thanks mate. I too wish to get it this week. But don't know what's in the bag for me?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys wish you all goodluck for the coming week. May this week brings in a lot of grants. Is their any june applicant still in the queue?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys wish you all goodluck for the coming week. May this week brings in a lot of grants. Is their any june applicant still in the queue?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev



Hope so Dev. Still waiting.....wish u good luck too.


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Agent spoke to DIBP, they have said that it under internal verification, and that all documents are received and medicals are also ok etc.... What does that mean?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Agent spoke to DIBP, they have said that it under internal verification, and that all documents are received and medicals are also ok etc.... What does that mean?


I think the CO team is going through your documents.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hope so Dev. Still waiting.....wish u good luck too.


Thanks bis.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks bis.


Called DIBP today. Similar response. "Your application is under some kind of processing. No documents are needed at this moment. We dont have more information than this at this moment." Huh.....waiting really kills.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Friends,

My co said the deadline given to provide documents cant b extended.. we still couldnt get the pcc done since the appointment we got is next month and 28 days deadline given by co will be over in 7 days... however co said that we can provide it via email to the dept once we get it done.. we have attached the reciept of appointment date in application which he said is fine.. so does that mean that our online application will be closed .. i mean what would be the status of our application now??? Any idea...

Waiting to hear from you guys...

Thanks,
Tanu


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> My co said the deadline given to provide documents cant b extended.. we still couldnt get the pcc done since the appointment we got is next month and 28 days deadline given by co will be over in 7 days... however co said that we can provide it via email to the dept once we get it done.. we have attached the reciept of appointment date in application which he said is fine.. so does that mean that our online application will be closed .. i mean what would be the status of our application now??? Any idea...
> 
> ...


If you are talking about India PCC you dont have to wait for the appointment date just walkin any day between 9-11am with your appointment letter and get your PCC done.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes india pcc.. i called customer care and they said u cant just walkin and get it done... that we will hv to go on specified date only... but will go and check my luck  thanks for the response..


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Just walkin between 9 to 11 am on all weekdays along with 1 address proof and the printout of the online application and any supporting document like email communication ,showing that you are required to submit PCC for visa processing


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> Yes india pcc.. i called customer care and they said u cant just walkin and get it done... that we will hv to go on specified date only... but will go and check my luck  thanks for the response..


Hi Tanu, I think you should ignore the customer care or procedure on website. You can walk in for PCC. That is the procedure everybody has followed in this forum and as well by myself. I also did the same and there was no issue at all. While entering into PSK, guard just checks the appointment time for Passport cases and if it is a PCC case, he/ she just let you go inside without any hesitation. remaining process is also smooth (1-1.5 hr approx @ Ghaziabad PSK ) in case your address is same as mentioned on the passport.


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Did anyone opt for ACS membership.. I subscribed for it last year and is up for renewal now, wanted to check if it would in any way impact the visa processing if i don't subscribe for it.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Yes india pcc.. i called customer care and they said u cant just walkin and get it done... that we will hv to go on specified date only... but will go and check my luck  thanks for the response..


Not all psks allow walkin. Which is your psk?


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Gurgaon


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Gurgaon


You should be able to walk in to Gurgaon PSK for PCC. i recall reading it in some thread where a fellow forum member got his PCC from Gurgaon PSK without appointment.


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Everyone....I have a question regarding the documents to carry during the first initial entry to Australia.....
Is visa evidencing process required from VFS Global?.....I mean the Visa stamp is required in passports.
What are the list of documents we need to carry during the initial entry to Australia for PR activation? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Gurgaon


I think you can walk in, Check this url:

Delhi RPO


Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN”

W.e.f. 9th January, 2014 applicants for PCC ( Police Clearence Certificate) are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants" only at Herald House, Shalimar Place and Gurgaon PSK. Applicants need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting any of the three PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 09.30 AM and 11.30 AM.
Applicants belonging to all other categories need to apply and take an appointment online before visiting the PSK.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this information... i have the arn number.. i vl go tomorrow.. thanks again


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

nehajha said:


> Hello Everyone....I have a question regarding the documents to carry during the first initial entry to Australia.....
> Is visa evidencing process required from VFS Global?.....I mean the Visa stamp is required in passports.
> What are the list of documents we need to carry during the initial entry to Australia for PR activation?
> 
> Thank you so much!


No visa labels required.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Called DIBP today. Similar response. "Your application is under some kind of processing. No documents are needed at this moment. We dont have more information than this at this moment." Huh.....waiting really kills.


I have made 6 calls to dibp. Four times I got the desired info. May be you asked something which they don't want to or feel to answer. Try you're luck again.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I have made 6 calls to dibp. Four times I got the desired info. May be you asked something which they don't want to or feel to answer. Try you're luck again.


May be...I asked the lady on the phone to let me know about tentative time for my visa processing. She then said that she didnt have any information for that.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> May be...I asked the lady on the phone to let me know about tentative time for my visa processing. She then said that she didnt have any information for that.


Did she ask for your TRN No. They only provide info if they ask for these details.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Did she ask for your TRN No. They only provide info if they ask for these details.


She asked my BCC number.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> She asked my BCC number.


Hmmm ... May be should ask them if they have received all your documents and if there is anymore document required.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hmmm ... May be should ask them if they have received all your documents and if there is anymore document required.


Yes, I asked exactly the same. Then she took my BCC number, and verified my birth date and name and then she told me that at this moment no further docs are required, and application is under processing chks.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

bis said:


> Yes, I asked exactly the same. Then she took my BCC number, and verified my birth date and name and then she told me that at this moment no further docs are required, and application is under processing chks.


We received a similar response yesterday-case is still under processing...


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> We received a similar response yesterday-case is still under processing...


Looks like there is nothing we can do other than waiting for their decision though how long it takes.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> You should be able to walk in to Gurgaon PSK for PCC. i recall reading it in some thread where a fellow forum member got his PCC from Gurgaon PSK without appointment.


Hey, 

I got it done today and they issued it right away ... thanks for your quick response... but siddharth had address issues so his pcc is still pending... 

Regards,
Tanu


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> No visa labels required.


Thanks for replying....so visa label not required....but what documents we need to carry?...is passport enough?....or Do I need to carry printout of grant letter....???


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

nehajha said:


> Thanks for replying....so visa label not required....but what documents we need to carry?...is passport enough?....or Do I need to carry printout of grant letter....???


P/o of grant letter is more than enough. most of the times they dont even ask, but do keep it, just in case


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

nehajha said:


> Thanks for replying....so visa label not required....but what documents we need to carry?...is passport enough?....or Do I need to carry printout of grant letter....???


Printout of grant letter & passport.


----------



## jawreck (Oct 20, 2014)

CO contacted yesterday for PCC. Finalized Medical on Sept. 23... lodged application last August 22.


----------



## jawreck (Oct 20, 2014)

EOI : July 23 ,2014
Invitation to Apply : July 24 , 2014
DIBP Invitation to apply : July 29 , 2014
Lodged application : August 22 , 2014
Medical Submitte : Sept. 23 , 2014
CO contacted for PCC : Oct. 20 , 2014 (submitted same day)


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

jawreck said:


> EOI : July 23 ,2014
> Invitation to Apply : July 24 , 2014
> DIBP Invitation to apply : July 29 , 2014
> Lodged application : August 22 , 2014
> ...


Wow... your timeline is quite surprising and impressive


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Friends,
Just a small doubt, I did my medical and its been 3 days but is not reflecting against my application. Is that the scenario for all...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Friends,
> Just a small doubt, I did my medical and its been 3 days but is not reflecting against my application. Is that the scenario for all...



It takes more than a week to reflect in the systems. 

Mean while check with the hospital after a week of your tests.


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> It takes more than a week to reflect in the systems.
> 
> Mean while check with the hospital after a week of your tests.


Thanks Vasu...


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

vimalnair said:


> Friends,
> Just a small doubt, I did my medical and its been 3 days but is not reflecting against my application. Is that the scenario for all...




Use below URL to check the eMedical Status online once the medicals are done at the hospital.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

After logging in, Click "Print Information Sheet" and the current status will be displayed in a PDF.

Information from this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/567618-check-medical-status-url-inside.html


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> P/o of grant letter is more than enough. most of the times they dont even ask, but do keep it, just in case


Thank u


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Printout of grant letter & passport.


Thanks


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Use below URL to check the eMedical Status online once the medicals are done at the hospital.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> ...


Thanks Remya...


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi friends... my husbands passport will expire in march 2015 but while applying for visa the condition was that passport should be valid for atleast 6 months so my husbands validity was of 10 months while applying for visa and now when we r trying to get his pcc done the psk guy said the passport should atleast be valid for an year... can we take the risk of getting pcc on this same passort or shall we get a renewed passport before getting the pcc..


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey one more question.. i have uploaded all my docs and my husbands pcc is left so can they grant visa to primary applicant first as the docs are all complete and grant visa to the secodary application later on when his docs are complete??? Or the visas are granted only when docs for all applicants are complete????


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hey one more question.. i have uploaded all my docs and my husbands pcc is left so can they grant visa to primary applicant first as the docs are all complete and grant visa to the secodary application later on when his docs are complete??? Or the visas are granted only when docs for all applicants are complete????


In visa subclass 189/190 the rule is all or none.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hey one more question.. i have uploaded all my docs and my husbands pcc is left so can they grant visa to primary applicant first as the docs are all complete and grant visa to the secodary application later on when his docs are complete??? Or the visas are granted only when docs for all applicants are complete????


You need to follow up thoroughly at each step to get pcc for your hubby. Go to the police station and the cid office. This will help you get pcc asap.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

amitferns said:


> You need to follow up thoroughly at each step to get pcc for your hubby. Go to the police station and the cid office. This will help you get pcc asap.


Hi Amit,

For pcc the psk will send the file forward.. but they need proof of residence which is issued atleast an year before getting pcc done but my husbands aadhar card was issued 10 months back bjt he has voter id... the prob with voter id is that it has only the first name while the passport has full name.. we are stuck..and irritated.. can we give them an affidavit that the person is same..please advise


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys, Any Idea what internal verification is? My agent called DIBP yesterday and was told that my case was undergoing internal verification processes. Sheesh how long more!


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> For pcc the psk will send the file forward.. but they need proof of residence which is issued atleast an year before getting pcc done but my husbands aadhar card was issued 10 months back bjt he has voter id... the prob with voter id is that it has only the first name while the passport has full name.. we are stuck..and irritated.. can we give them an affidavit that the person is same..please advise


Do you have electricity bill, mtnl bill or bank account with the same address?


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Hi guys.

Any one planning to travel to Sydney in the month of jan 2015. We got our grant in august 2014 and moving to sydney in 1st week on jan 2015. Please advise.

All the best to all who r waiting for their grants and congrats to all who have rcvd grants successfully.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Do you have electricity bill, mtnl bill or bank account with the same address?


No those bills are on dad's name.. but he has ration card with his full name...will that work?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tanu.balyan said:


> No those bills are on dad's name.. but he has ration card with his full name...will that work?


Yes. Pls see below link for list of acceptable docs.
http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnli...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Yes. Pls see below link for list of acceptable docs.
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/popuponline/AttachmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001


You have to give ration card and aadhar both.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear friends

My agent Uploaded required documents a week ago. But still in immi account it shows requested.

I am worried. Is it normal?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends
> 
> My agent Uploaded required documents a week ago. But still in immi account it shows requested.
> 
> I am worried. Is it normal?


yes, no need to worry, thats normal.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> For pcc the psk will send the file forward.. but they need proof of residence which is issued atleast an year before getting pcc done but my husbands aadhar card was issued 10 months back bjt he has voter id... the prob with voter id is that it has only the first name while the passport has full name.. we are stuck..and irritated.. can we give them an affidavit that the person is same..please advise


Tanu, use can use your pcc itself and any other residential proof of the same address if you have to prove that he resides at the same address.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys just called DIBP the lady after checking told me that they have received my email and also said if need be they will ask for further documents else they will finalize the application. Any inputs about this will be greatly appreciated!!

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys just called DIBP the lady after checking told me that they have received my email and also said if need be they will ask for further documents else they will finalize the application. Any inputs about this will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


INPUT: If you have uploaded all and genuine documents, You are going to get your grant today or at worst Monday. Start preparing for celebrations,


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> INPUT: If you have uploaded all and genuine documents, You are going to get your grant today or at worst Monday. Start preparing for celebrations,


Thanks Ritzagni

Additional documents were already uploaded. This time they had asked to give the consent for correction of EOI score. The email was sent and they have received it.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> INPUT: If you have uploaded all and genuine documents, You are going to get your grant today or at worst Monday. Start preparing for celebrations,


I think I still have 2 hours today if they work till five. So keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dear All, 

It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!


Australia here we come!!!!!!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I think I still have 2 hours today if they work till five. So keeping my fingers crossed.



Hope you will receive it today. Probably you are very close to it. For me, I guess not this week. End of 3rd week after that email I received on 2nd October in which the visa officer wrote that he did not expect processing of my application to be complete at least for another 4 weeks. Sad part is after that I haven't received any updates. Neither do they ask for additional information nor do they make decision on the application.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Have a blast today. Diwali+Grants = Party hard


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!
> 
> ...


Hey congrats Etch123. Good to hear that finally you got your grant. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hope you will receive it today. Probably you are very close to it. For me, I guess not this week. End of 3rd week after that email I received on 2nd October in which the visa officer wrote that he did not expect processing of my application to be complete at least for another 4 weeks. Sad part is after that I haven't received any updates. Neither do they ask for additional information nor do they make decision on the application.


But they told me that they will finalize it.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> But they told me that they will finalize it.


Yep for you hopefully today or Monday. Keep fingers crossed.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys now granted is written on my immi accountinstead of processing. Guys is it a grant?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys now granted is written on my immi accountinstead of processing. Guys is it a grant?


Yes check VEVO. You will have complete information on that. Congrats mate.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

It also says grant letter createdon 24th october l + view grant letter which I cant see.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> It also says grant letter createdon 24th october l + view grant letter which I cant see.


That happens often. Go to VEVO, you have to fill in ur TRN number, passport number and date of birth. Its granted mate. Congrats.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> That happens often. Go to VEVO, you have to fill in ur TRN number, passport number and date of birth. Its granted mate. Congrats.


Thank you bis it will take time to sink in. Will check it now.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys just called DIBP the lady after checking told me that they have received my email and also said if need be they will ask for further documents else they will finalize the application. Any inputs about this will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


input: dont they get tired of this auto kind of reply i called up three times till now.. n trust me ..word to word same


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends
> 
> My agent Uploaded required documents a week ago. But still in immi account it shows requested.
> 
> I am worried. Is it normal?


very much normal....... after a month or so if you will check they will show you recieved. so do not worry


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

samy25 said:


> very much normal....... after a month or so if you will check they will show you recieved. so do not worry


I think I have got the grant samy25. Check my last post.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thank you bis it will take time to sink in. Will check it now.


lol ..i just saw these other posts from u... lucky u..  congratulations..
i called up last day and recieved response same as urz..n nothing yet. so be happy and enjoy


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

guys with grants .. 

Do u ppl receive emails or viewing it in immiaccount? 
plus did u ppl get verifications call or not?


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys now granted is written on my immi accountinstead of processing. Guys is it a grant?


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! You and me on the 24th of October 2014 a date to remember!!!!!


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! You and me on the 24th of October 2014 a date to remember!!!!!


Hey Etch

Did u receive email or its on immiaccount?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys now granted is written on my immi accountinstead of processing. Guys is it a grant?




Awesome Dev !!!

So happy for you. Enjoy the moment.. eace:


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! You and me on the 24th of October 2014 a date to remember!!!!!


Absolutely mate. But couldn't confirm it on VEVO. My agent is not working today so tomorrow will get the confirmation.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

samy25 said:


> guys with grants ..
> 
> Do u ppl receive emails or viewing it in immiaccount?
> plus did u ppl get verifications call or not?


Email gone to agent he is not working today. Just got the update on immi account.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Awesome Dev !!!
> 
> So happy for you. Enjoy the moment.. eace:


Thanks Vasu but still to get the confirmation from agent.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks Vasu but still to get the confirmation from agent.



It is all done.. 

I'm sure your agent has your grant mail and letter..


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Etch123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations Etch, are you already in ADL?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys now granted is written on my immi accountinstead of processing. Guys is it a grant?


Vekh leya, ki keha si main, aa gayi naa grant. Hun te party, kukkad shukkad, Happy Diwali Dev ji. :hungry: :clap2::clap2::drum::drum:eace:

Ritz


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> It also says grant letter createdon 24th october l + view grant letter which I cant see.


Congrats Dev.....celebrate.....its finally here


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Etch, are you already in ADL?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hi Ritz! Thanks!!!!! No we will be moving mid next year!


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

Congratulations Etch123,
Hi everyone!
We lodged our visa 20 June. However, we don't have Grant.
Our time line (husband and I):
190 VISA; SS SA 02 June (60 points);
Visa Lodged: 20 June 2014;
CO: 20 August 2014 from Brisbane Team 33 (PCC, MED, 80 and 1221 Forms lodged);
CO Brisbane Team 34: 18 September 2014 asked CV's both (lodged 18 September 2014);
CO Adelaide TEAM 13: asked more about my Cv's (lodged school) and about my parents (dates of wedding-day and divorce).
I don't give additional points to my husband (I am partner (wife)). 
What do u think, guys? why do they ckeck me? I have some working experience, but I have intervals when I didn't work. I read that adelaide TEAM 13 is very bad signal!?


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

ytommyla said:


> Congratulations Etch123,
> Hi everyone!
> We lodged our visa 20 June. However, we don't have Grant.
> Our time line (husband and I):
> ...


Hi haven't heard that Adelaide team 13 issue before? Have you called Dibp yet? you should politely ask them if they have received all documents and if they need anymore information, that may speed up things. Either way stay calm, If it is Gods will, He will make it happen.


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you. We will wait for visa) we wrote the letters to CO from Brisbane (15 October) after that we had an answer from Adelaide team 13 about my CV and parents (additional documents). We upset...


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

samy25 said:


> very much normal....... after a month or so if you will check they will show you recieved. so do not worry


Thanx dear

A month... really waiting is killing... already 15 weeks..however processing time is 12 weeks


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks Vasu but still to get the confirmation from agent.


Congratulation dev really very happy for you. .....
Enjoy cheers


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Tanu, use can use your pcc itself and any other residential proof of the same address if you have to prove that he resides at the same address.


Thanks ritz... indian system irritates a lot


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

ytommyla said:


> Thank you. We will wait for visa) we wrote the letters to CO from Brisbane (15 October) after that we had an answer from Adelaide team 13 about my CV and parents (additional documents). We upset...


Hey, no need to be upset, it is fairly common that one CO team starts processing your case and another asks for new documents and may be a third one gives the grant.

As long as your claims and documents are genuine and you pass the English eligibility, its just a matter of time that you get your visa.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> It is all done..
> 
> I'm sure your agent has your grant mail and letter..


It really feels grt to see that msg mate. Thnx.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Vekh leya, ki keha si main, aa gayi naa grant. Hun te party, kukkad shukkad, Happy Diwali Dev ji. :hungry: :clap2::clap2::drum::drum:eace:
> 
> Ritz


Hey u a punjabi. Kukad shukkad te routine hai. Bakra shakra will do.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Vekh leya, ki keha si main, aa gayi naa grant. Hun te party, kukkad shukkad, Happy Diwali Dev ji. :hungry: :clap2::clap2::drum::drum:eace:
> 
> Ritz


Hey u a punjabi. Kukad shukkad te routine hai. Bakra shakra will do.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey u a punjabi. Kukad shukkad te routine hai. Bakra shakra will do.


Dev paaji many congratulations on your grant!! Finally your day has come and glad it's positive for you! Well done!!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Congrats Dev.....celebrate.....its finally here


Thanks amitferns. You are grt mate. But I will post my original grant post tomorrow.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> Congratulation dev really very happy for you. .....
> Enjoy cheers


Thanks mate.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Dev paaji many congratulations on your grant!! Finally your day has come and glad it's positive for you! Well done!!


Thanks paaji..... Yes the day has come and this is the happiest day of my life.


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats ETCH123 and DEV..... 
My wait seems endless...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sheik1023 said:


> Congrats ETCH123 and DEV.....
> My wait seems endless...


Thanks sheik1023. You will get your grant soon don't worry.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Dev paaji many congratulations on your grant!! Finally your day has come and glad it's positive for you! Well done!!


bro why 2 months wait for medicals outcome???


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

samy25 said:


> guys with grants ..
> 
> Do u ppl receive emails or viewing it in immiaccount?
> plus did u ppl get verifications call or not?


Hi samy, since I went through an agent, he got the email and forwarded it to me, and I reconfirmed online at Vevo. No I didn't get verification calls.

Don't worry your grant is around the corner!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

CO asked me for US PCC on 26th Sept and wasnt able to provide as the document is still in processing. I sent a mail on October 16th with the evidence of applying US PCC to extend the duration but havent got any reply yet from the CO. 

Will they extend the duration of initial 28 days and confirm by email?

Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO asked me for US PCC on 26th Sept and wasnt able to provide as the document is still in processing. I sent a mail on October 16th with the evidence of applying US PCC to extend the duration but havent got any reply yet from the CO.
> 
> ...


Do you have the autoreply to the email which you sent to the CO? In my view you should call them first thing in the morning and confirm if they have received your extension of time period email.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey u a punjabi. Kukad shukkad te routine hai. Bakra shakra will do.


You bet I am , live in Delhi though, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO asked me for US PCC on 26th Sept and wasnt able to provide as the document is still in processing. I sent a mail on October 16th with the evidence of applying US PCC to extend the duration but havent got any reply yet from the CO.
> 
> ...


DO call em at the Brisbane number and confirm


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> You bet I am , live in Delhi though,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Grt .... B around...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys got my grant letter... Byt not for my wife and son. Agent said emailed DIBP waiting for grant letters.


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... Byt not for my wife and son. Agent said emailed DIBP waiting for grant letters.


Oh... Hope it's a only a glitch. :-(


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... Byt not for my wife and son. Agent said emailed DIBP waiting for grant letters.


Dev....what does it show in your immiaccount? Status is reflected as granted against each applicants name.


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys ,

CO contacted me on 13th Oct and requested form 47a and form 815 for my mother. I sent the requested forms on 17th Oct. 

No futher info in my case. 

Should I call them or wait.

My case is allocated to Adelaide team4


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Dev....what does it show in your immiaccount? Status is reflected as granted against each applicants name.


Yes against each applicant it says granted. The option for attachments is gone and just below the names it says grant letter created on 24th oct, view grant letter for all the applicants. When I click on view grant letter it takes me to correspondence page where there is nothing. I already have my grant letter and its usually like if one is granted all are granted. Hoping to get the grants letters for my better half and son soon.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Oh... Hope it's a only a glitch. :-(


I too hope so friend.


----------



## zeusomar (Oct 27, 2014)

Greetings, I understand that wef 25th September parent non-contributory visas applications will be accepted again.

Is it worth applying? opinions and personal experiences will be appreciated


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes against each applicant it says granted. The option for attachments is gone and just below the names it says grant letter created on 24th oct, view grant letter for all the applicants. When I click on view grant letter it takes me to correspondence page where there is nothing. I already have my grant letter and its usually like if one is granted all are granted. Hoping to get the grants letters for my better half and son soon.


Then I guess you need not worry. Check vevo too.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amitferns said:


> Then I guess you need not worry. Check vevo too.


Checked VEVO with TRN and Passport number it shows the details of my visa but not of my wife and son I use the same TRN number with their passport numbers. There was someone on the forum I don't remember the name who was in a similar situation who got the grant letters for his family after a week. So keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Checked VEVO with TRN and Passport number it shows the details of my visa but not of my wife and son I use the same TRN number with their passport numbers. There was someone on the forum I don't remember the name who was in a similar situation who got the grant letters for his family after a week. So keeping my fingers crossed.


Did you try using your TRN, BUT passport no. of your wife or son and respective date of births?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Did you try using your TRN, BUT passport no. of your wife or son and respective date of births?


Yes it gives an error message when I enter their details. My agent has emailed adelaide team. I am also planning to call them in a few days.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

who else with me from JUne group...............


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

samy25 said:


> who else with me from JUne group...............


Me... Me...Me


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

samy25 said:


> who else with me from JUne group...............


we are on the same boat bro


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes against each applicant it says granted. The option for attachments is gone and just below the names it says grant letter created on 24th oct, view grant letter for all the applicants. When I click on view grant letter it takes me to correspondence page where there is nothing. I already have my grant letter and its usually like if one is granted all are granted. Hoping to get the grants letters for my better half and son soon.


Hi Dev,

as far as I understand there is only ONE long GRANT PDF, which contains grant letters of all applicants in continuity. Have you read the whole document. please check again,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... Byt not for my wife and son. Agent said emailed DIBP waiting for grant letters.


Emailing won't do, call em yourself on the brisbane number and take the letters in 10 minutes, if its not already present in your grant letter pdf


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> as far as I understand there is only ONE long GRANT PDF, which contains grant letters of all applicants in continuity. Have you read the whole document. please check again,
> 
> ...


Yup I have gone through it many times. Its a 6 page PDF. 4th page says 'VISA Grant Notice' which have my details, grant number, duration of visa, visa conditions etc. But it no where mentions anything about my wife and son.:-(


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Emailing won't do, call em yourself on the brisbane number and take the letters in 10 minutes, if its not already present in your grant letter pdf


Sure will do that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Guys ,
> 
> CO contacted me on 13th Oct and requested form 47a and form 815 for my mother. I sent the requested forms on 17th Oct.
> 
> ...


Same situation here.

I uploaded all the required documents on 17th OCT. But still no response.. even my immi account shows still requested... not received.

Its hard to wait....


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Yup I have gone through it many times. Its a 6 page PDF. 4th page says 'VISA Grant Notice' which have my details, grant number, duration of visa, visa conditions etc. But it no where mentions anything about my wife and son.:-(


Hi Dev, did you get the letter as yet? My grant was PDF document with 18 pages, for the four of us..... hope this is sorted out soon.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Hi Dev, did you get the letter as yet? My grant was PDF document with 18 pages, for the four of us..... hope this is sorted out soon.


Nothing yet Etch123. Will call them tomorrow to check with them and hopefully I will get them.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

chuminh said:


> we are on the same boat bro


keep updating guys... i fear that i will be left alone


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

samy25 said:


> keep updating guys... i fear that i will be left alone


Don't loose hope, stay put, you will get it soon.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

chuminh said:


> we are on the same boat bro


Hey Guys counts me in as well :noidea:
Over 4.5 months now , no contact from DIBP yet.
I called up yesterday , was told medicals Ok. Received all documents . Case with the department for internal checking or processing. It's normal procedure , wait. We will contact if anything required...........
I regret front loading all documents...


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

waiting for God's Mercy...........


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hey Guys counts me in as well :noidea:
> Over 4.5 months now , no contact from DIBP yet.
> I called up yesterday , was told medicals Ok. Received all documents . Case with the department for internal checking or processing. It's normal procedure , wait. We will contact if anything required...........
> I regret front loading all documents...


You will get it soon Ankur. I too got it in around 4.5 months.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hey Guys counts me in as well :noidea:
> Over 4.5 months now , no contact from DIBP yet.
> I called up yesterday , was told medicals Ok. Received all documents . Case with the department for internal checking or processing. It's normal procedure , wait. We will contact if anything required...........
> I regret front loading all documents...


I am with you and Samy too. See my timeline below. Hope by the end of this month we all will get grant notification.


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hey Guys counts me in as well :noidea: Over 4.5 months now , no contact from DIBP yet. I called up yesterday , was told medicals Ok. Received all documents . Case with the department for internal checking or processing. It's normal procedure , wait. We will contact if anything required........... I regret front loading all documents...


When my agent called dibp last Monday, he got the same reply "under internal verification" on Friday I got the grant, so hang in there!


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Stay together, though its hard time.. daily wake up with a hope... chk email n then wait again..


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

samy25 said:


> keep updating guys... i fear that i will be left alone


Don't panic Samy, you'll not be left alone, your grant is very near, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> I am with you and Samy too. See my timeline below. Hope by the end of this month we all will get grant notification.


Sure guys you will get it real soon.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Salute to you guys! It is not east at all to go through such a long waiting..not everyone can stand with such painful waiting. I could understand your feelings.

I wish you all the best and I believe the grant should be coming your way soon. Good luck!!


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

any June applicants still left over so far? I checked the allocation date for visa processing and found out that they already allocated for August applicants. I don't get it why there are still a few Junie left over when they start looking at august application?

any one called up DIBP? any responses? keep me update. thanks heap


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys..... Any1 got grant ??


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hey guys..... Any1 got grant ??


Nope, not me.


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Im in the same shoes like yours.... Don't know if CO is allocated.... called twice earlier but not very informative... the kind lady on the call enquired if I received any contact from the CO..... hesitant to call again since read reviews that calling slows down the application process..... 

I have another doubt.... My daughter's and my health status are finalized.... my wife had undergone health checkup before the visa processing since she had to go abroad.... we upload the same HAP ID..... now a year is about to complete.... Every time I check my account under her name it reads, " May require to undergo medicals... Please wait for us to contact"..... 
My question is are we supposed to undertake health check up if a year has passed????

My state is that no contact till date... my account looks freezed without any changes for months now..... wait is on indefinitely.......


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sheik1023 said:


> Im in the same shoes like yours.... Don't know if CO is allocated.... called twice earlier but not very informative... the kind lady on the call enquired if I received any contact from the CO..... hesitant to call again since read reviews that calling slows down the application process.....
> 
> I have another doubt.... My daughter's and my health status are finalized.... my wife had undergone health checkup before the visa processing since she had to go abroad.... we upload the same HAP ID..... now a year is about to complete.... Every time I check my account under her name it reads, " May require to undergo medicals... Please wait for us to contact".....
> My question is are we supposed to undertake health check up if a year has passed????
> ...


Yep, their response is often stereotype. I think health 'status' itself is not that important. However, if your wife's health check up has passed a year, then probably she needs to undertake medicals again. I am not pretty sure but wait for more experienced friends' answer for confirmation.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

chuminh said:


> any June applicants still left over so far? I checked the allocation date for visa processing and found out that they already allocated for August applicants. I don't get it why there are still a few Junie left over when they start looking at august application?
> 
> any one called up DIBP? any responses? keep me update. thanks heap


I also did not get any notification of CO Allocation. I called DIBP twice and they told me that ' there is no particular CO for a case rather team will contact you if we need anything ' 

I am completely silent now. Because when the first time I called them the man was normal. when i called them the 2nd time after 1 week of first time, the lady told me "oh you contacted us about a week ago! . What do you want to know? " 


I promised myself I wont call them again rather wait for any response from their end.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Anybody with good news????


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

sazedaakhtar said:


> I also did not get any notification of CO Allocation. I called DIBP twice and they told me that ' there is no particular CO for a case rather team will contact you if we need anything '
> 
> I am completely silent now. Because when the first time I called them the man was normal. when i called them the 2nd time after 1 week of first time, the lady told me "oh you contacted us about a week ago! . What do you want to know? "
> 
> ...


well, that is very impolite from her. as they started looking at aug application. I am expecting they finished or are finishing June applicant. no contacts or announcement from DIBP at all. I am getting fed up with it now.


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Hi All,

By the grace of God.... received the GRANT.... wait has paid off!!!!!

No mails, no CO contacts or grant email.... juz notified on the immi account.....

Respect to this forum for keeping me n family positive....


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sheik1023 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God.... received the GRANT.... wait has paid off!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations....

Check your spam mails too. May be they have sent an email too.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sheik1023 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God.... received the GRANT.... wait has paid off!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.... It was worth the wait isn't it?


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

sheik1023 said:


> Hi All, By the grace of God.... received the GRANT.... wait has paid off!!!!! No mails, no CO contacts or grant email.... juz notified on the immi account..... Respect to this forum for keeping me n family positive....


Congrats! See you down under!


----------



## sheik1023 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for the wishes.... 

Those who are yet to receive the grant ... hang in there ... you are very near to your destination... I was so impatient and I know what you are goiing thru .. I am sure you will all get your grants soon..


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sheik1023 said:


> Thank you for the wishes....
> 
> Those who are yet to receive the grant ... hang in there ... you are very near to your destination... I was so impatient and I know what you are goiing thru .. I am sure you will all get your grants soon..


Hope so. Eagerly waiting.....


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hope so. Eagerly waiting.....


Hey bis being a june applicant its high time for you. Did you call them?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey bis being a june applicant its high time for you. Did you call them?


Hi Dev

I called them up on Monday. The lady over the phone said that my case is progressing and they do not need any further documents at this moment. She further added "please keep patience its just the matter of time; DIBP has so many applications to deal with". Thats all. So I m waiting.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

many other waiting tooo


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

bis said:


> Hi Dev
> 
> I called them up on Monday. The lady over the phone said that my case is progressing and they do not need any further documents at this moment. She further added "please keep patience its just the matter of time; DIBP has so many applications to deal with". Thats all. So I m waiting.


Thats what they told me too.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi Dev
> 
> I called them up on Monday. The lady over the phone said that my case is progressing and they do not need any further documents at this moment. She further added "please keep patience its just the matter of time; DIBP has so many applications to deal with". Thats all. So I m waiting.


Thts a generic answer. If allz well they should give you the grant!!!


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Thts a generic answer. If allz well they should give you the grant!!!


Hi All,

I have two questions:

1) My passport details will be changed soon as I am going to get renewed passport. In that case should I update my passports details as soon as I get a renewed one or shall I wait for the decision on my application?

2) My wife and my son were with me while I had applied for the 189 visa, but, now they have gone back to Nepal. Do I need to update their address too? They are secondary applicants. So, need I inform DIBP for the change in current address of my wife and son?

Your inputs will be highly appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


1. As soon as you get the new passport update the details.
2. To be on the safer side you should inform DIBP about the change in address.


----------



## Etch123 (Apr 26, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> 1. As soon as you get the new passport update the details. 2. To be on the safer side you should inform DIBP about the change in address.


Hi Dev, was off the forum for a few days. did you get the grant letters for your family?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> 1. As soon as you get the new passport update the details.
> 2. To be on the safer side you should inform DIBP about the change in address.


Thanx for the info Dev.


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

samy25 said:


> many other waiting tooo


Hi sammy

Your time line is same as mine including team 7 as well.

I lodged my visa on June 25, PCC may 2014, medical July 2014, CO from team 7 requested some information like form 80 and 1221, my cv and police Clerance (again, was uploaded before) on sep 16, 2014. 

Recived a standard response on inquiry on oct 23, that they will process it at their earliest but there are several checks like medical, character and national security that's y time line cannot be guaranteed. This response was recived from visa processing officer from team 7

By the way the visa is 189


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Etch123 said:


> Hi Dev, was off the forum for a few days. did you get the grant letters for your family?


Yes Etch123 I called them and they resent the letters.


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

SuperMan1983 said:


> Hi sammy
> 
> Your time line is same as mine including team 7 as well.
> 
> ...


We have the same mail from Brisbane team 34. Our agent told us that it was possible that it was additional checks, but we don't know how long it will be. 1 year or more... May be somebody received the visa after this mail from CO? Our visa (190) lodged 20.06.2014. CO : 20.08.14, asked pcc, med, form 80 & 1221. Additional doc from CO: CVs 20.09.2014. Team 13: 24.10.2014


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

Today team 13 contacted my agent and requested some clarifications in form 80. My agent is positive on getting the grant any day and before end of year, let see. Figures crossed


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

SuperMan1983 said:


> Today team 13 contacted my agent and requested some clarifications in form 80. My agent is positive on getting the grant any day and before end of year, let see. Figures crossed


what is ur time line? i also have been asked for same twenty days back  ..n no contact till now


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

samy25 said:


> what is ur time line? i also have been asked for same twenty days back  ..n no contact till now


Visa lodged: June 26, 2014
Medical: July 21
PCC: May 14
CO: team 7, September 16
Visa processing officer responded a standard email on my status enquiry. 
Team 13: November 11


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

SuperMan1983 said:


> Visa lodged:
> June 26, 2014
> Medical: July 21
> PCC: May 14
> ...


keep waiting vd us .. for me i think they going systematic.. from 5 to 26 june we have some gap and it remains in CO allocation and then again team 13 contact... n particularly for pakistanis.. as most june applicant of other nationalities already got the grant.. I think in june including me we have 6 other pakistani applicanst for 189, anamina, sana, u and few others...

we all in same boat sailing in Arabian sea


----------



## saaraj (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum; and on the same boat too.
I applied for 457 visa on 1 Aug
Medicals finalized on 8 Aug
Sponsorship nomination approved around 12 Aug
No update since 18 Aug!
It's been 3.5 months now and each time MA calls DIBP for updates, he says my application is under internal integrity checking.
I'm applying with 1 dependent from HR country.
Already sold everything and have been unemployed since October.
Anyone has the same experience? How long should I still wait and what is the worst case scenario?
This is so frustrating, waiting endlessly with no clue on timelines 
I do hope you all get your visas soon.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Anybody getting problem logging into immi account since yesterday?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

yes... system currently unavailable... btw. how many left in june???


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm left in June as I'm waiting for my wife delivery in Jan 2015. Mine is on hold for spouse medicals and new born documents. Anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> yes... system currently unavailable... btw. how many left in june???


Probably, 8-10 June applicants in this forum. I also found 6 June applicants in another forum.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> yes... system currently unavailable... btw. how many left in june???


I am also from the june batch...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm too from June. Waiting for FBI Clearance document.


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

bis said:


> Probably, 8-10 June applicants in this forum. I also found 6 June applicants in another forum.


I did filed my case on June 26, 2014. Waiting anxiously for golden email.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Goood luck allllllllllllll


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Goood luck allllllllllllll


Could not log into immiaccount. No communication from DIBP. Dont know what to do. Anyways thanx and good luck to all.


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

bis said:


> Could not log into immiaccount. No communication from DIBP. Dont know what to do. Anyways thanx and good luck to all.


Try clearing you cache and delete all files from your temp folder. I think you may be able to log in...


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Try clearing you cache and delete all files from your temp folder. I think you may be able to log in...


Thanks Vimal. Any updates from June applicants????


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bis said:


> thanks vimal. Any updates from june applicants????


no


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

RammyC said:


> Thanks for spreading the positive energy in me my friend... I hope so!
> 
> I dont want to take the risk of direct rejection and I am planning to reach-out to DIBP on Monday morning (can't wait for the CO to be assigned) and see what can be done to help me with this mistake.
> 
> Thanks again my friend!


Hello All... after all the hue-and-cry and all the uncertainties I have FINALLY got the "Grant Letter" this morning.

Few of you out there kept me motivated, gave me positive energy and suggested the right thing to do when I was totally terrified and was not sure on how to proceed.

I thank all of you for being there and help. Will fly to Australia before 31st Oct 2015


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

Am waiting too from June list. Applied on June 30. Got a mail today for Vac2 payment after a couple of rounds of document requests for my mom who is a dependent migrant. Hopefully will get the grant soon. All the best to whoever is still waiting.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

JeDiKnight said:


> Am waiting too from June list. Applied on June 30. Got a mail today for Vac2 payment after a couple of rounds of document requests for my mom who is a dependent migrant. Hopefully will get the grant soon. All the best to whoever is still waiting.


Hi

Can you tell me what did they ask for? What did you eventually provide for her address proof?

VAC2 payment is a good sign! All the best.


I also have a dependent mother on application.


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you tell me what did they ask for? What did you eventually provide for her address proof?
> 
> ...


Just replied to your pm.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> no


Finally, long wait has ended. With God's grace got the grant today. Thanks to everybody especially Dev, Ritzgani, Samy and all for helping me in keeping patience.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Below are my details regarding Sub Class 189 visa request for software engineer:

ACS assesment request: 16 April 2014
ACS Result: 2 June 2014
EOI: 3 June 2014
Invitation: 23 June 2014
Applied for Visa: 23 July 2014
Granted Visa: 25 Nov 2014
Have to enter Australia before March 2015

All the best to everyone else


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bis said:


> Finally, long wait has ended. With God's grace got the grant today. Thanks to everybody especially Dev, Ritzgani, Samy and all for helping me in keeping patience.


i am so happpy for you...congratulation.... i already know that i will be left in june along with other pakistani applicants. reasons best known to DIBP but we all r just waiting patiently... congrats again.. do party


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> i am so happpy for you...congratulation.... i already know that i will be left in june along with other pakistani applicants. reasons best known to DIBP but we all r just waiting patiently... congrats again.. do party


Hi Samy...Thanx mate. I pray for, and hope that you along with other June applicants will get the grant soon. Keep patience mate (thats what we did for a long period); you will definitely get it.


----------



## pratzsh63 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I loadge the 190 visa on 28 june and cleared medical police clearance by end of the july. my CO allocated on 16th Sept. and asked for one document which I submitted next day. After that no reply from CO. My agent sent couple of email but still no reply. Its been more than 2 month thy allocated the CO..

Is anyone, who is still waiting for Grant after CO allocation...??


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

pratzsh63 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I loadge the 190 visa on 28 june and cleared medical police clearance by end of the july. my CO allocated on 16th Sept. and asked for one document which I submitted next day. After that no reply from CO. My agent sent couple of email but still no reply. Its been more than 2 month thy allocated the CO..
> 
> Is anyone, who is still waiting for Grant after CO allocation...??


Call DIBPS. They should be able to tell you what's going on.


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

pratzsh63 said:


> Hi Gunflame,
> 
> Thanx for reply.
> 
> ...


Read my signature, I got my grant exactly 1 hour after calling them. Somehow it got stuck in the system and they didn't send it until I asked them to check the status.

The normal processing time is 12-16 weeks, yours is taking more than 20 weeks. You are allowed to call. Wherever they give you details or not it is up to the person answering the phone but you should have your EVO number (TRN) ready. 

How should you engage the phone call? I think I said something like this

"Good afternoon, I hope you can assist me in a query I have about my visa application. I submitted my 189/190 visa application on June 28th, about 5 months ago. Do you need any additional documentation or do you require anything else to continue reviewing my application?" 

Others things you can ask (depends on what they tell you)

- Has a case officer been assigned to review my application? (how do you know your CO was allocated on Sept 16th?)

- I got a message/communication from my case officer on September 16th, has there been any problems with my application?

- Could I call you back in 2 or 3 weeks to check on the status?

I called DIBPS two times. The first time was exactly 12 weeks after my visa application. They told me a case officer has been assigned recently and that they didn't need any more documents at the time. The second time was 3 weeks later and after reviewing my case and they told me "you should get an answer by the end of the week", I went to sleep almost immediately and when I woke up I had my grant letter in my mailbox.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

pratzsh63 said:


> **Big Hug**
> 
> As you said I called up DIBP around 9.30 Brisbane time. Asked the same way as u said about my progress. She checked everything n said " your first visit should be before 16th July 2015 as I am finalizing ur Application." I was like.. sorry what did you say..?? (Because it was 4.30am in India n I was half asleep ) She said you will get grant letter soon n after n hour- **ting tong** new mail with grant letter.
> 
> Seriously gunflame, thanks from the bottem of my heart..!!


Congrats!

If you are past 3 months, there's no reason to wait to call and ask. I have seen that it always helps.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

pratzsh63 said:


> **Big Hug**
> 
> As you said I called up DIBP around 9.30 Brisbane time. Asked the same way as u said about my progress. She checked everything n said " your first visit should be before 16th July 2015 as I am finalizing ur Application." I was like.. sorry what did you say..?? (Because it was 4.30am in India n I was half asleep ) She said you will get grant letter soon n after n hour- **ting tong** new mail with grant letter.
> 
> Seriously gunflame, thanks from the bottem of my heart..!!


Woww... Congrats!

BTW, what number did you call?


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

No need to thank me. Just be thankful with your visa grant.

We are all here to help each other and I'm just doing the same that was done for me before and I hope you do the same. Make sure to post your complete timeline and anything important you have to say. 

The journey has just begun


----------



## pratzsh63 (Nov 4, 2014)

gunflame said:


> No need to thank me. Just be thankful with your visa grant.
> 
> We are all here to help each other and I'm just doing the same that was done for me before and I hope you do the same. Make sure to post your complete timeline and anything important you have to say.
> 
> The journey has just begun


Yeah You are rite..! and for sure I am going to help as much as I can. Following is my time line.

EOI : 06/06/2014
Invitation : 25/06/2014
Visa loadge : 28/06/2014
Medical n PCC : 24/07/2014
CO allocated : 16/09/2014
Grant : 28/11/2014


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I received the grant letter on 25 Nov 2014. However, whenever I try to verify my visa on VEVO, I receive following message: "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page." 
Any idea? What this error means and what can be done?? Suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received the grant letter on 25 Nov 2014. However, whenever I try to verify my visa on VEVO, I receive following message: "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page."
> Any idea? What this error means and what can be done?? Suggestions will be highly appreciated.


First of all congrats bis. As far as VEVO is concerned can you trll me whether you are using grant number or TRN for checking the status? Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> First of all congrats bis. As far as VEVO is concerned can you trll me whether you are using grant number or TRN for checking the status? Have you tried a different browser?


Hi Dev, nice to hear from you after a long time. Thanx, and your suggestions during the waiting period are much appreciated. 

Yes I tried with TRN number and tried different browsers too. Still not working.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.

Below is my timeline in detail:
Visa Subclass: 189
ACS Skill: 261313| ACS March 3 2014 - Results +ve: April 28 2014| 
IELTS March 15 2014 - L:8.5 R:9 S:7.5 W:7.5 | 
EOI Submitted- April 28 2014 (60 Points)|Invite: May 12 2014|
Visa Lodged: June 30 2014|
India PCC: Sept 8, 2014| 
US PCC Applied: Aug 208, 2014 Received: Nov 28, 2014|
Medical: Sept 6 2014|
CO: Sept 26 2014|
Grant: Nov 30 2014

*Advice from my experience:
*I was pending with one document for FBI Clearance for last 2 months. As soon I got the document I uploaded and sent a mail to GSM Allocated and called them within a few hours.
They reviewed my documents and gave the grant letter within 10 min of the call.
So dont worry about calling them the same day all documents are uploaded.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bis said:


> Hi Dev, nice to hear from you after a long time. Thanx, and your suggestions during the waiting period are much appreciated.
> 
> Yes I tried with TRN number and tried different browsers too. Still not working.


try grant number  which is givenn in the grant letter... and if it shows up in vevo then pray for my speedy grant


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi Dev, nice to hear from you after a long time. Thanx, and your suggestions during the waiting period are much appreciated.
> 
> Yes I tried with TRN number and tried different browsers too. Still not working.


In that case give them a call.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.
> ...


Congrats abhifirewall.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

hey guys, Im happy to announce that I have just received my grant. No email/ letter yet but I checked VEVO just now an it shown up. .
I called DIBP this morning and it surprised me that my application is left unattended (as the representative told me that no CO picked up my application while I uploaded all documents). I emailed quite often to my agent but he doesn't really follow it up.

conclusion: 
don't use agent, rather asking people on this forum is far more better and more info and save your money

keep calling DIBP if your application is over 3 months. there should be something going wrong there.

again, thank you everyone here for your info. Cheers guys. next step in citizenship.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

chuminh said:


> hey guys, Im happy to announce that I have just received my grant. No email/ letter yet but I checked VEVO just now an it shown up. .
> I called DIBP this morning and it surprised me that my application is left unattended (as the representative told me that no CO picked up my application while I uploaded all documents). I emailed quite often to my agent but he doesn't really follow it up.
> 
> conclusion:
> ...


Congrats chuminh.


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats chuminh.


thanks mate


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

chuminh said:


> hey guys, im happy to announce that i have just received my grant. No email/ letter yet but i checked vevo just now an it shown up. .
> I called dibp this morning and it surprised me that my application is left unattended (as the representative told me that no co picked up my application while i uploaded all documents). I emailed quite often to my agent but he doesn't really follow it up.
> 
> Conclusion:
> ...


congrats!!!!!!


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.
> ...


Congrats Abhifirewall.....


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> try grant number  which is givenn in the grant letter... and if it shows up in vevo then pray for my speedy grant


Sure....praying for all of you . Thanx.


----------



## yellowdragon (Apr 23, 2014)

hey guys,

First of all i want to say congratulation to those of you who got their visa and good luck to those who didnt receive it yet.

second of all, I am facing this issue with my application. It seems like that everything is in order but they are doing some kind of security/Background check. i called them today and the person who answered me told me that it may take more than 12 months to finish such a process :/.

1) Have anybody went through such process?
2) if so, does it really take more than 12 months for the process to be done?

i have got my invitation on the 28th of april and my CO has been assigned in june.

Best regards


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

chuminh said:


> hey guys, Im happy to announce that I have just received my grant. No email/ letter yet but I checked VEVO just now an it shown up. .
> I called DIBP this morning and it surprised me that my application is left unattended (as the representative told me that no CO picked up my application while I uploaded all documents). I emailed quite often to my agent but he doesn't really follow it up.
> 
> conclusion:
> ...



m so happy to get ur msg.. see, i told u that u will get the grant before me...  ...anyways.. congratulations.... enjoy the moment and keep psoting here .. 

there is nothing wrong with my application as i told u that all other 189 pakistani applicants are with me..


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

yellowdragon said:


> hey guys,
> 
> First of all i want to say congratulation to those of you who got their visa and good luck to those who didnt receive it yet.
> 
> ...


Do not worry... keep calling them after a while... its usual for some countries.. me and many other like me are under security checks.. yes be ready it may take 12 or more months.. but stay put ...with the God will u will get it


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

chuminh said:


> hey guys, Im happy to announce that I have just received my grant. No email/ letter yet but I checked VEVO just now an it shown up. .
> I called DIBP this morning and it surprised me that my application is left unattended (as the representative told me that no CO picked up my application while I uploaded all documents). I emailed quite often to my agent but he doesn't really follow it up.
> 
> conclusion:
> ...


If you used an agent or a contact person (like I did) you will not receive the grant letter, instead your agent / contact person will receive it. So ask your agent to forward it to you.


----------



## jellybean7777 (Dec 1, 2014)

*NUmber to call Immi*



venus9 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I called DIBP today - got to know that my application was allocated to team 33 Brisbane. But case officer has not been allocated yet. The agent was very friendly.
> 
> ...



Hi could please pm me the number you called?


----------



## jfm (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I am also a June 2014 189 applicant from Pakistan. I have a few queries:

a) I had been requested for medicals and PCC in August 2014. Loaded both of them for my family but my account has not been updated. And they still say requested/required.

b) loaded ielts score twice for my wife in August, 2014 it still says requested.

c) My account was last updated in August 2014.

I have requested my consultant twice to write to dibp, but he hasn't recieved any feedback.

Can I talk directly with my case officer or I will have to go through my consultant.

One last thing, is work experience assessment required from Engineers Australia. I have only assessed my qualifications. I have claimed 09 years of experience in my 189 application.

Kindly advise!


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

jfm said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am also a June 2014 189 applicant from Pakistan. I have a few queries:
> 
> ...


a) The system us buggy sometimes. Try to contact your CO to confirm they received the documents (wait a few days). You can also call dibps.

b) read (a)

You can call but try to do everything through your agent. If he does not provide a satisfactory answer within a few days call them yourself. 

The experience assessment is not required. I did not do it. However, depending on your job description and duties you might take this option to help you certify your experience


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jfm said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am also a June 2014 189 applicant from Pakistan. I have a few queries:
> 
> ...


Call them ASAP.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi all.
I received the grant on Nov 25. However, my passport has been renewed recently. I want to know to whom shall I contact to inform about new passport details? Should I send the email to the CO team or should I update the details to the nearest Australian Embassy? Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

bis said:


> Hi all.
> I received the grant on Nov 25. However, my passport has been renewed recently. I want to know to whom shall I contact to inform about new passport details? Should I send the email to the CO team or should I update the details to the nearest Australian Embassy? Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.


Contact the CO team.
And fill the appropriate form. All these information is in your GRANT notification and letter.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope you get it before Jan .. all the best Sammy!!

tks,
Eva


samy25 said:


> try grant number  which is givenn in the grant letter... and if it shows up in vevo then pray for my speedy grant


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

We have been waiting from 20 June. Team 13 asked us additional information about 13 November. We hope that we will have GRANT soon, but I see that if u have team 13 u will get it after 1 year. SO SAD...


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Contact the CO team.
> And fill the appropriate form. All these information is in your GRANT notification and letter.


Thanks. Will do it.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

eva-aus1 said:


> Hope you get it before Jan .. all the best Sammy!!
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Aww thanks eva... i thought u guys forogot us .. we still here in june applicant thread.. tell me abt u.. what is the prep , w u heading.. when u gng.. 
i some times end up spending times on airbnb   .. n assume that near soon gonna hire a place in melbourne...


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

*Yippie*

Gotcha!! :cheer2: :first:


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.

My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.

I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.

Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!

I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.

Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!

Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> ...


Congrats..


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

all the best everyone, grant is just around the corner. here is my timeline...

 189 * ANZCO *261111 *# IELTS Cleared*: Nov 2014 *# ACS*: 7/Feb/14 - 11/Apr/14 *# EOI*: 26/May/2014 *# PCC & MHD*: Mid June 2014 *# Visa Lodged*: 30/Jun/14 *# CO Allocated*: 2/Oct/14 - Adelaide Team 7 - CO Initials HL *# VAC2 Payment*: 24/Nov/14 *# Grant*: 10/Dec/14 *# Date of First Entry*: Before June 2015 *# lane:* Jan/Feb 2015 to Melbourne


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have lodge my ACS applicatoin on 28 Nov 2014 and the status was with assessor from day one and now changed to "In progress". Not sure whether this is just been placed in to the pool to be assessed.
As the 2 weeks ACS holiday period is around the corner, I think I may have to wait for a month or two.
anyone applied in Late November or early December have their status in the similar style?
TA


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

ytommyla said:


> We have been waiting from 20 June. Team 13 asked us additional information about 13 November. We hope that we will have GRANT soon, but I see that if u have team 13 u will get it after 1 year. SO SAD...


Yes ytommyla

This is one of the sad part for high risk countries and to be very honest I don't understand that why their criteria is so strict for 189 applicants whereas 190 pplz from Pakistan which includes some of my colleagues and batch mates in same profession got really quick grant (within 3 months)

But anyways we all will get our grant in the end sooner or later

By the way I lodged my visa on June 26 and team 13 contacted me on November 13


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey friends

Now I am planning to move to Australia. I am working in Korea and my family are in Nepal. I have told them to go to Australia a week before I move from here. I am a primary applicant and my wife a secondary applicant. Is it okay for a secondary applicant to make an entry before a primary applicant?


----------



## sydneysider9 (Dec 29, 2014)

Fully agree with that.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Hey friends
> 
> Now I am planning to move to Australia. I am working in Korea and my family are in Nepal. I have told them to go to Australia a week before I move from here. I am a primary applicant and my wife a secondary applicant. Is it okay for a secondary applicant to make an entry before a primary applicant?


Yes no issues at all.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes no issues at all.


Thanx Dev. When are u planning to move and where?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Thanx Dev. When are u planning to move and where?


I m already in Australia Melbourne.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

bis said:


> Hey friends
> 
> Now I am planning to move to Australia. I am working in Korea and my family are in Nepal. I have told them to go to Australia a week before I move from here. I am a primary applicant and my wife a secondary applicant. Is it okay for a secondary applicant to make an entry before a primary applicant?


Should be no problem. Which industry are you in? IT?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I m already in Australia Melbourne.


Great. Good going mate. Will try to meet you in AUS.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Should be no problem. Which industry are you in? IT?


Thanx.

Nope. I am in Bio-sciences, research and development.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

bis said:


> Great. Good going mate. Will try to meet you in AUS.


Sure mate. Are you planning to move to Melbourne?


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Sure mate. Are you planning to move to Melbourne?


Yes, near to Melbourne.


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Sure mate. Are you planning to move to Melbourne?


Dev, Pls check private message box.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey folks,

My wife managed to get an internal transfer to sydney. We will be moving out by end of jan. All the best to all of you. This group has been great.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

June applicants who is left with me ....waiting for the grant???????


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

samy25 said:


> June applicants who is left with me ....waiting for the grant???????


Any specific reason for dekay samy


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

samy25 said:


> June applicants who is left with me ....waiting for the grant???????


Any specific reason for delay samy


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

XINGSINGH said:


> Any specific reason for delay samy


no idea at all... i was just trying to calculate that who else with me since june or earlier


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

samy25 said:


> no idea at all... i was just trying to calculate that who else with me since june or earlier


Me 2, applied on June 26


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

SuperMan1983 said:


> Me 2, applied on June 26


DID u call them or any update?


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> June applicants who is left with me ....waiting for the grant???????


Yes, we have been waiting from 20 June. We didn't call them, our agent told us that she would write after holiday. And what do u think about this situation?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

ytommyla said:


> Yes, we have been waiting from 20 June. We didn't call them, our agent told us that she would write after holiday. And what do u think about this situation?


i called them today...
same reply i got like before.. they dont need anything thing ..i just need to wait etc...

i cannot comment what taking so long


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Once the offices start working on full swing from Jan 5th, u can probably expect the good news. Everything is closed down here. There are few lucky guys who got the grant this week. Most likely their COs were back in offices earlier than expected.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi., Sorry to butt in... I am an April applicant and keep receiving the same response as you do.
No clear indication of how long it will take to finalise the case.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi., Sorry to butt in... I am an April applicant and keep receiving the same response as you do.
> No clear indication of how long it will take to finalise the case.



Hope you have contacted them in number provided by CO or 131881

If needed send an email to this ID: *[email protected] *as request them to mark as urgent.

ignore if you already did this.....

All the best. This new year will bring you great happiness and fulfill your oz aspiration.

190 SS - ACT is considering least priority, as there are very less scope.

Please share the details what the CO is asking...


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi., Sorry to butt in... I am an April applicant and keep receiving the same response as you do.
> No clear indication of how long it will take to finalize the case.


m surprised.. as indian applicant get their grants far early than others.. what was the last contact u made with them?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

@siva- my contact with the co was in the month of July when I was asked to furnish PCC details which were duly uploaded at the time of visa lodgement. Post that there has been no contact and upon my repeated efforts to call and email them I was told that my case was under processing and I have to be patient.
Probably its just my bad luck that my case is yet to see the light of day


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

I miss this thread. I read it hundreds of times and also made made comments. 

Wish you guys all the best!!


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

A tip for all visa holders.

After your visa is granted, if your passport is renewed or replaced or the passport detail is changed; you can notify the change of your passport details to the Australian Embassy in the country you are residing. I did notify to the Australian embassy here in Korea and within 24 hours my visa was linked to the new passport. 

Case officers are often busy and may may take longer to act on your request.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

bis said:


> A tip for all visa holders.
> 
> After your visa is granted, if your passport is renewed or replaced or the passport detail is changed; you can notify the change of your passport details to the Australian Embassy in the country you are residing. I did notify to the Australian embassy here in Korea and within 24 hours my visa was linked to the new passport.
> 
> Case officers are often busy and may may take longer to act on your request.


Thanks for sharing this information BIS. Appreciate it :clap2:

Very helpful to other expats


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> @siva- my contact with the co was in the month of July when I was asked to furnish PCC details which were duly uploaded at the time of visa lodgement. Post that there has been no contact and upon my repeated efforts to call and email them I was told that my case was under processing and I have to be patient.
> Probably its just my bad luck that my case is yet to see the light of day


Hi,
I 'm confused! How is it possible to be patient? I guess they must write to people about ESC. 
When you didn't understand what's going on. .. have u cheks or not it's killing. 
Hope, we will get our grants soon!


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Got my grant JUST now !! Had applied from Pakistan on the June 13th 2014.hav to enter before may 31st 2015 !! Thanks for everyone's help and good luck. Samy you're next !!!


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

anamina said:


> Got my grant JUST now !! Had applied from Pakistan on the June 13th 2014.hav to enter before may 31st 2015 !! Thanks for everyone's help and good luck. Samy you're next !!!


Wow! Congrats
Have u been contacted from team 13?
Happy for you !


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

anamina said:


> Got my grant JUST now !! Had applied from Pakistan on the June 13th 2014.hav to enter before may 31st 2015 !! Thanks for everyone's help and good luck. Samy you're next !!!


Congrats!!!! Hopefully, Samy will get soon. Fingers crossed for Samy and those waiting.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

anamina said:


> Got my grant JUST now !! Had applied from Pakistan on the June 13th 2014.hav to enter before may 31st 2015 !! Thanks for everyone's help and good luck. Samy you're next !!!



AWww thanks much girl... m seriously like doing first thing in morning , getting happy to see otherz with grant... but u know that ,, ur grant means alot to me  pray for me


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bis said:


> Congrats!!!! Hopefully, Samy will get soon. Fingers crossed for Samy and those waiting.


sweet of you bis.. please pray...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

samy25 said:


> sweet of you bis.. please pray...


Samy

Expecting Golden news from you soon.....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

anamina said:


> Got my grant JUST now !! Had applied from Pakistan on the June 13th 2014.hav to enter before may 31st 2015 !! Thanks for everyone's help and good luck. Samy you're next !!!


many hearty congrats Anamina


Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

anamina said:


> Got my grant JUST now !! Had applied from Pakistan on the June 13th 2014.hav to enter before may 31st 2015 !! Thanks for everyone's help and good luck. Samy you're next !!!


Hey Anamina.....congrats....I used to often think about you...all the complications you went through. God bless and all the best for your future.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> Samy
> 
> Expecting Golden news from you soon.....


Insha Allah soon..........  n btw u doing a great job , i read , u congrats alll with no exception... make ready a bigger congrats for me


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Being a June applicant, my empathy is with you guys. I wish you guys all the best to reah the finish line soon!!!


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> sweet of you bis.. please pray...


I'm waiting too....


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

We have on day difference. May u have as soon as like AnAmina. Btw did u ever call them ? I did. N I was confirmed for ecs


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> We have on day difference. May u have as soon as like AnAmina. Btw did u ever call them ? I did. N I was confirmed for ecs


ecs? now what's that


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

muhammad.bilal said:


> ecs? now what's that


*
Dear

ESC => External security check 


*


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol.....correction esc


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Lol.....correction esc


Sammy

Did you asked them specifically when actually did your ESC started? i mean exact date?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

SuperMan1983 said:


> Sammy
> 
> Did you asked them specifically when actually did your ESC started? i mean exact date?


No..


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Yes amitferns I had given up hope !specially when my agent called 10 days earlier and said they are doing physical verifications at work places and being very anti high risk countries. It had already been so long that I thought this will never happen. Samy I only called them once in Sept and they told me to wait and that they didn't require anything further from me. Never called again after


----------



## jeddahksa (Sep 9, 2013)

I am also from June 2014  lets see when i will get the good news


----------



## jfm (Oct 27, 2014)

I am a June 2014 applicant as well. Hope all of us get their grants quickly Insha-ALLAH!!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

jfm said:


> I am a June 2014 applicant as well. Hope all of us get their grants quickly Insha-ALLAH!!


Dear jfm, 
It seams ESC is in process and CO didnt ask any documents....



jeddahksa said:


> I am also from June 2014  lets see when i will get the good news


@ jfm & jeddahksa

Please Contact DIBP and find out any status.....

hope u have the Contact numbers.....

All the best

Wish you both speedy grant


----------



## jfm (Oct 27, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear jfm,
> It seams ESC is in process and CO didnt ask any documents....
> 
> 
> ...


was contacted by team 13 regarding gaps in study and job in Aug, 2014. nothing after that. Have tried to contact them thru my agent but they haven't responded. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi friends. I am also June applicant waiting for grant. When I called last month was told my case under ESC & all documents in order nothing required. I front loaded all documents!! Can't understand why my case refereed for ESC ? Whereas till today there's no contact from DIBP side.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends. I am also June applicant waiting for grant. When I called last month was told my case under ESC & all documents in order nothing required. I front loaded all documents!! Can't understand why my case refereed for ESC ? Whereas till today there's no contact from DIBP side.



Technically india is a high Risk country. But not all HR countries undergo extended check as your information is available for the immi dept readily without much hassle from Indian authorities. But sometimes they do random checks. 

What are the countries you visited in last 10 years or recently which you mentioned in Form 80? Could it be because of that?


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

I had visited Australia , Malaysia, Thailand , Singapore, China, UAE.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Can any1 tell exact reason why case is referred for ESC? Is it normal for DIBP not to contact applicant ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Can any1 tell exact reason why case is referred for ESC? Is it normal for DIBP not to contact applicant ?


Please update your timelines in the signature to understand you better.

As Louisam said, Random checking.... Hope for the best.


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

I still wonder that how active this thread was during June, July, August and September 2014. Now since majority of June applicants got their grant this thread have become inactive. Ladies and Gentlemen let's update the status of all left overs who did applied in June 2014. I will start with mine

1. SuperMan; visa 189; applied June 26, 2015; Pakistani National; Case officer: 16th September; team 13: 10th November; grant: very soon inshallah.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

SuperMan1983 said:


> I still wonder that how active this thread was during June, July, August and September 2014. Now since majority of June applicants got their grant this thread have become inactive. Ladies and Gentlemen let's update the status of all left overs who did applied in June 2014. I will start with mine
> 
> 1. SuperMan; visa 189; applied June 26, 2015; Pakistani National; Case officer: 16th September; team 13: 10th November; grant: very soon inshallah.


Soon the ringing bells and golden news at your door step
dear SUperMAn

contact DIBP in general enquiries line thru skype or mobile.


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Soon the ringing bells and golden news at your door step
> dear SUperMAn
> 
> contact DIBP in general enquiries line thru skype or mobile.


Thanks kumar

How can I Skype them?

I mean through what number or contact details?

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

SuperMan1983 said:


> Thanks kumar
> 
> How can I Skype them?
> 
> ...


Create a skype account 

To call international numbers from Skype you’ll need to buy a little Skype Credit or a subscription.

https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10938/how-do-i-dial-an-international-number


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

m here too


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

SuperMan1983 said:


> Thanks kumar
> 
> How can I Skype them?
> 
> ...


why skyp?

i called them every month and barely cost me 20 rupees Pak
number is something ended with 7000.. currently do not have..
r u in pak super man or overseas?


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

I am also a left over june applicant .


----------



## SuperMan1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

samy25 said:


> why skyp?
> 
> i called them every month and barely cost me 20 rupees Pak
> number is something ended with 7000.. currently do not have..
> r u in pak super man or overseas?


I am not residing in Pakistan currently.


----------



## yellowdragon (Apr 23, 2014)

hey guys,

i just received my Grant after 8 month of waiting and to thank you for all the help and information that you people provided which helped me along the way.
the following is my timeline of events :
ACS : 28/04/2014
Invitation : 21/05/2014
Grant : 6/2/2015

best regards


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

yellowdragon said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i just received my Grant after 8 month of waiting and to thank you for all the help and information that you people provided which helped me along the way.
> the following is my timeline of events :
> ...


congratulations 

we still hanging in


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

yellowdragon said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i just received my Grant after 8 month of waiting and to thank you for all the help and information that you people provided which helped me along the way.
> the following is my timeline of events :
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

yellowdragon said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i just received my Grant after 8 month of waiting and to thank you for all the help and information that you people provided which helped me along the way.
> the following is my timeline of events :
> ...


Congrats


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

yellowdragon said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i just received my Grant after 8 month of waiting and to thank you for all the help and information that you people provided which helped me along the way.
> the following is my timeline of events :
> ...


Many many hearty congratulations mate,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations mate,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


By the grace of Almighty Allah today we got the golden mail! 
After 9 months wait came to end Alhamdulillah


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrads Mate.. All the best for the future!!!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

greenthumbs said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah today we got the golden mail!
> After 9 months wait came to end Alhamdulillah


Congrats mate.


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

Can someone please help with the DIBP contact number?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

greenthumbs said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah today we got the golden mail!
> After 9 months wait came to end Alhamdulillah


congratulations....

pray for us too


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

samy25 said:


> congratulations....
> 
> pray for us too


Hi Samy25

It is high time now. You will get your grant pretty soon.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## jeddahksa (Sep 9, 2013)

DIBP Adelaide number 0061731367000 call around 11:00AM Adelaide local time 





pravin said:


> Can someone please help with the DIBP contact number?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi Samy25
> 
> It is high time now. You will get your grant pretty soon.
> 
> ...


insha ALLAH  ...oil and brown sugar (ghee and shakkar) in your mouth


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

greenthumbs said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah today we got the golden mail!
> After 9 months wait came to end Alhamdulillah


Many many hearty congratulations greenthumbs,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

lane:


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations greenthumbs,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot wish you good luck too


----------



## pravin (Jan 16, 2013)

By God's grace after a long wait got the grant today for 189 visa Systems Analyst job code. Visa Application Date: 11 June 2014. Grant Date: 19 Feb 2015. Reason for delay is that wife got pregnant and delivered on Jan 2015. But with god's blessings medicals was through this Monday and got the grant today. Best wishes to everyone waiting for grant n who got grant. Thanks to this forum for helping us throughout.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

pravin said:


> By God's grace after a long wait got the grant today for 189 visa Systems Analyst job code. Visa Application Date: 11 June 2014. Grant Date: 19 Feb 2015. Reason for delay is that wife got pregnant and delivered on Jan 2015. But with god's blessings medicals was through this Monday and got the grant today. Best wishes to everyone waiting for grant n who got grant. Thanks to this forum for helping us throughout.


Congrats

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

pravin said:


> By God's grace after a long wait got the grant today for 189 visa Systems Analyst job code. Visa Application Date: 11 June 2014. Grant Date: 19 Feb 2015. Reason for delay is that wife got pregnant and delivered on Jan 2015. But with god's blessings medicals was through this Monday and got the grant today. Best wishes to everyone waiting for grant n who got grant. Thanks to this forum for helping us throughout.


Congrats.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

pravin said:


> By God's grace after a long wait got the grant today for 189 visa Systems Analyst job code. Visa Application Date: 11 June 2014. Grant Date: 19 Feb 2015. Reason for delay is that wife got pregnant and delivered on Jan 2015. But with god's blessings medicals was through this Monday and got the grant today. Best wishes to everyone waiting for grant n who got grant. Thanks to this forum for helping us throughout.


Many many hearty congratulations pravin ,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

*congrats*



pravin said:


> By God's grace after a long wait got the grant today for 189 visa Systems Analyst job code. Visa Application Date: 11 June 2014. Grant Date: 19 Feb 2015. Reason for delay is that wife got pregnant and delivered on Jan 2015. But with god's blessings medicals was through this Monday and got the grant today. Best wishes to everyone waiting for grant n who got grant. Thanks to this forum for helping us throughout.


similar case with me, visa applied in July '14; all docs + MCC in Aug '14; baby born in Nov '14; all baby docs in Jan '15; fingers crossed


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Allhamdullillah i got the grant last week. sorry for updaing late in this thread..

this thread was a focused help to each other...

Siva it is my turn to receive congrats now


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Allhamdullillah i got the grant last week. sorry for updaing late in this thread..
> 
> this thread was a focused help to each other...
> 
> Siva it is my turn to receive congrats now



Inshah Allah............................

Many many hearty congratulations Samy
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Pray for me to get my desired job....


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats Samy, let see when I can post about my grant


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

@siva...
InshaALLAh u will get it soon.. 

@bilal.. m praying for all my june applicants to get the grant as soon as possible.. i know how it feels..


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess , m the only June'14 applicant left. Unfortunately no contact from DIBP yet, even though I front loaded all docs. Still referred for ESC ? Don't know y ? Oh God........


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> @siva...
> InshaALLAh u will get it soon..
> 
> @bilal.. m praying for all my june applicants to get the grant as soon as possible.. i know how it feels..


Samy25, Congratulate you.
Good luck in AU)
We are still waiting for our grant.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

thank u so much. MAy u have urz as soon as possible.. i am praying for you all.. i daily come in forum to see if any other june applicant got it... including you there are 15 june applicants still waiting.. May Allah give urz soon.. ameen


----------



## jeddahksa (Sep 9, 2013)

Dear Don't worry be happy and carry on with your routine life it will come sooner or later i know how the waiting period feels, i am also from june 14 and still waiting 

we all will get sooner or later 
I have kept 15 months of periods in my mind as i am from HR country anything earlier than this will be a blessing 



Ankurchhabra said:


> I guess , m the only June'14 applicant left. Unfortunately no contact from DIBP yet, even though I front loaded all docs. Still referred for ESC ? Don't know y ? Oh God........


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> I guess , m the only June'14 applicant left. Unfortunately no contact from DIBP yet, even though I front loaded all docs. Still referred for ESC ? Don't know y ? Oh God........



dont lose hope, sooon will receive good news....

Hope u might have called DIBP, try once again in the morning early hours 9am ACST time.....


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

Got my grant yesterday - yay !!

but one problem, the passport number for my dependent was incorrect... wrote to case officer, looking forward to the correction - fingers crossed

visa applied in July '14; all docs + MCC in Aug '14; baby born in Nov '14; all baby docs in Jan '15; grant in Mar '15;


----------



## bis (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Allhamdullillah i got the grant last week. sorry for updaing late in this thread..
> 
> this thread was a focused help to each other...
> 
> Siva it is my turn to receive congrats now


Congratulations Samy. Very very very happy for you.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bis said:


> Congratulations Samy. Very very very happy for you.


Thank you so very much.... it is all ALLAH s blessings


----------



## shhibhi (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi everyone !

I checked my account today and it says updated on 26th March 2015 and still in progress .

Clicked to view application ..There is a new thing added in application as ADMIN FORMS DOCUMENTS and under this there is no attachment is avaliable. 

Then under neath applicants name only and dibp will contact you but there is no attachments there which I uploaded .

What does it mean ? Soon I will get a decision or something serious ..

I had employment check 2 weeks ago ..according to my employer all went ok.. any expert advise that what these changes means in my immigration account ?

Regards,
Shirin Patel


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

shhibhi said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I checked my account today and it says updated on 26th March 2015 and still in progress .
> 
> ...


Hi Shirin
Glad to hear that things are progressing . Well, I recvd a verification call from AHC 2weeks back with reg to" overseas employment". I am still waiting to hear from dibp reg a decision on my case.Nothing has progresses ever since.
Sending you a pm pls revert.
Reg
Yenigalla


----------



## shhibhi (Aug 23, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Shirin
> Glad to hear that things are progressing . Well, I recvd a verification call from AHC 2weeks back with reg to" overseas employment". I am still waiting to hear from dibp reg a decision on my case.Nothing has progresses ever since.
> Sending you a pm pls revert.
> Reg
> Yenigalla


Hi Yenigalla! 

Gr8 that your file is progressing too .. The team actually came at my work place and I was hospitalised at that time due to some medical condition - they took evidence of my leave from the work place and some bills photos which I made ..I hope everything goes well. The date of last updated is changed in my immigration account . So I feel will hear from them soon.

I feel we both are stucked at the same situation. Hope to get a good news for both of us soon.

Regards, 
Shirin


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

shhibhi said:


> Hi Yenigalla!
> 
> Gr8 that your file is progressing too .. The team actually came at my work place and I was hospitalised at that time due to some medical condition - they took evidence of my leave from the work place and some bills photos which I made ..I hope everything goes well. The date of last updated is changed in my immigration account . So I feel will hear from them soon.
> 
> ...


Shirin- did you receive my pm?


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

*I have sent a PM to u*



Yenigalla said:


> Shirin- did you receive my pm?




Hey Yennigalla,

I have sent a PM to u

cheers
freak199


----------



## jeddahksa (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi i have sent you a PM too, kindly do reply.

Thanks



Yenigalla said:


> Shirin- did you receive my pm?


----------



## jeddahksa (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Shibbi / Yenigalla ,

Can you kindly let me know that at your immi account what is the received date against your uploaded documents regarding your work experiences.

Thanks a lot both

regards 



shhibhi said:


> Hi Yenigalla!
> 
> Gr8 that your file is progressing too .. The team actually came at my work place and I was hospitalised at that time due to some medical condition - they took evidence of my leave from the work place and some bills photos which I made ..I hope everything goes well. The date of last updated is changed in my immigration account . So I feel will hear from them soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

jeddahksa said:


> Hi Shibbi / Yenigalla ,
> 
> Can you kindly let me know that at your immi account what is the received date against your uploaded documents regarding your work experiences.
> 
> ...


Hi
All documents were front loaded in my case at the time of lodging the visa application. No change in immiaccount details post verification call in my case.


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

AI_pk said:


> Got my grant yesterday - yay !!
> 
> but one problem, the passport number for my dependent was incorrect... wrote to case officer, looking forward to the correction - fingers crossed
> 
> visa applied in July '14; all docs + MCC in Aug '14; baby born in Nov '14; all baby docs in Jan '15; grant in Mar '15;


update:
wrote to CO with the problem on the date of grant - no reply within 7 days - wrote back on the 8th day - got the corrected grant the next day.
Alhamdu lillah lane:


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hi ARUN*



arunm86 said:


> Mates and fellow expats,
> 
> Hard partying in GC the last couple of days. Dead drunk Couldn't rem the day or time even. Sorry guys will reply 2moro once sober.love u all soo much, without our support this might have remained a dream



hi ARUN,
Many Congrats on the Aussie PR grant .....

I have sent you a PM message.
Kindly reply back - when you get to see it.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hey*



amitferns said:


> Hey guys.....since we all applied in the same month and will be planning our move soon....lets hang around this thread to support each other in finding a job and moving out there.
> 
> What say people?



good point.
Lets all stay in touch via this thread ......


----------



## Tintin_The_Explorer (Oct 30, 2014)

*very good*



jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> ...



Congrats Jimmy.
How is it going for you ?


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
first entery 30 of July


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

ytommyla said:


> granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first entery 30 of July


congratulations.... party time


----------



## ytommyla (Sep 18, 2014)

samy25 said:


> congratulations.... party time


thank you)
today we have a double celebration, wedding anniversary and Grant


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

Seniors,

I lodged my 189 visa on 6 July 2015, Medical done 6 July 2015 and all documents were front loaded in the application.

What is the process now for CO allocation and priority groups? how long do you think it'll take from now?

Thank you


----------

